# Win an Intel 520 Series SSD!



## Erick Silver

In!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Currently no., I have looked into purchasing one but its just not economically feasible with a wedding in 3 months*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Not sure on which brand. I have done a little research and Intel, OCZ, and Crucial seem to be decent enough.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I have not actually purchased a new PC as I have upgraded when able and through freebies here on the forums.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I'm not Canadian but the answer is 43 2/3rds*

and first. Is that an Auto Win?


----------



## driftingforlife

WHY NO LOVE FOR THE UK


----------



## vitality

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes. And yes if the prices drop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, Crucial, Samsung

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I don't purchase whole new systems much, just upgrade the one I already have.

Hope I win


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

Seen it on Facebook ,,,,, Im in i would love to try a ssd but cant afford one









1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? no ,, and cant afford one

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? idk never had a chance to buy one

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 1-2 years i up grade

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Born in America


----------



## xFk

in!









1) I do not own a SSD at the moment. I plan on purchasing 2 this year.

2) I am concidering Intel, ocz and crucial. I need to do more research on the topic before my purchase but i hear good things about these brands so far. I am looking for quality.

3) I buy a new rig every 12-18 months.


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> WHY NO LOVE FOR THE UK


Or yurop :c


----------



## eternallydead

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, recently purchased a 120 GB OCZ Agility 3. This is for an older computer, so the top of the line isn't needed; I do plan on getting a very fast SSD in teh next year or two when I build a new computer.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Samsung, Intel, Corsair for their reliablity, support and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I build a computer once every 5 years, but slowly upgrade it until there is a large enough performance gain from building a new one. I still use a q9650 in an x38 chipset.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*not Canadian* but 127

*edit* adding:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_operations

Note: PEDMAS - each is calculated after the other, so:
parentheses or brackets, then
exponents and roots, then
multiplication and division, then
and fianlly addition and subtraction.

so the divisions is the first to be calculated: 125 + 45 / 3 - 13 = 125 + 15 - 13
next the addition and subtraction take place (they are at the same level of opperations) 125 + 15 - 13 = 127

*additional edit*
125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13 is read as 125 + 45 / 3 - 13 = 127
125 plus 45, divided by 3, minus 13 is read as ((125 + 45) / 3) - 13 = 43.6666...7

Notice the punctuation, the commas make the difference.


----------



## Blostorm

I'm in!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't own any, find them expensive price/performance.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Crucial, price/performance ratio and reliability, probably a M4.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12 months or less

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 127


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> Yes, recently purchased a 120 GB OCZ Agility 3. This is for an older computer, so the top of the line isn't needed; I do plan on getting a very fast SSD in teh next year or two when I build a new computer.
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> Samsung, Intel, Corsair for their reliablity, support and performance.
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> I build a computer once every 5 years, but slowly upgrade it until there is a large enough performance gain from building a new one. I still use a q9650 in an x38 chipset.
> *4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
> *not Canadian* but 127*


Wait...what? check your math.


----------



## Microsis

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I currently own one Intel 320 series in my laptop. Haven't had it for too long but so far I'm loving it.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, because so far my other Intel drive has been performing well with no issues.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I don't really purchase full computers that much anymore. I do incremental upgrades every 6 months - 2 years.*


----------



## NeRoToXeN

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No I don't own a SSD. *Yes I have 5 year old hdd's in my computer which is keeping it slow!*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I've heard OCZ is pretty good all around (price to performance to size ratio) It also seems as though they have a very wide range of ssd's to choose from!*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I'd like to keep it under 5 years for a total new one. As far as parts goes every 2 years maybe?*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *Amurrica! I'm going to take a shot at this and say maple?*


----------



## bollabamo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes I own one, no I don't plan on purchasing any in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, Crucial

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years


----------



## EpicPie

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, it's outdated and getting really slow even with Windows properly optimized for SSD use. D:

Was planning on buying a new one when I got more money.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial, mostly for reliability and the good experiences.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years


----------



## Wheezo

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

No, but I plan to get one as soon as I can, the performence benifet is very nice, I hear.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel, my friend swears by them for reliability and general speed and his brand loyalty has rubbed off on me...

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Not very often, I like building them, but it is something I don't get to expirence very often. I love my current rig. (2 - 3 years shall we say)

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

127







(shoot me If i get that wrong)...

Thanks for the chance, OCN!


----------



## AMD_Freak

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? YES

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Corsair / Intel/Samsung/Crucial

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? when a upgrade is needed or something strikes my fancy


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> WHY NO LOVE FOR THE UK


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> WHY NO LOVE FOR THE UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or yurop :c
Click to expand...

Sorry guys.







We hate to have to restrict country like that but for legal reasons with this particular giveaway it had to be done.


----------



## Humafold

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I sure do! Intel 510 120GB. It's pretty full, so more than likely I'll be purchasing another later this year. Maybe in the summer.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I almost bought the Crucial m4, but went with Intel due to reliability. I have had 0 issues. I never have issues with Intel products.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I purchase new PC components constantly. A full rebuild? All at one time? Not sure. Maybe once every 4 years or so. Usually, I just upgrade continuously.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I'm glad I'm not Canadian, so I don't have to answer and potentially look foolish.*


----------



## killeraxemannic

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, Crucial M4 64GB for my sig rig and a G.Skill Pheonix Pro 128GB for my laptop

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial, Intel, Kingston, Samsung Would purchase these brands for reliably.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Seems as though I like to keep with things so I will usually upgrade at least every couple years. At bare minimum upgrade video cards.


----------



## Infernosaint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Wait...what? check your math.


I just google my math.


----------



## halocog

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No. I may get a couple of small ones with my tax return.*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, for a trusted name and good performance and reliability. OCZ for price to performance ratio, and Crucial for performance, brand , and reliability.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*A complete new computer maybe every 2 years.*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*U.S. But I'm gonna go ahead and say potato.*


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
no i do not, yes i loved the 64gb a-data i had.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial, and Corsair because both the M4 and new corsair drives have incredible performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't buy pc's anymore as the career im gonna be starting in pretty much mandates owning a mac, but rocking my mbp and will be getting a new one in july.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
not canadian.


----------



## Draconius

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I own a Corsair Nova 64GB. I would like to purchase another one in the next few years.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I know from experience that Corsair is good, but Intel and OCZ seem like very high quality brands as well.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I try to keep my PC updated with new parts every 2-3 years or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I'm not Canadian but: 127


----------



## BackerU

1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I own one SSD, and am in the market for a second.*

2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I have considered OCZ and Crucial, based on reviews and price, performance, reliability (in that order).*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I will be purchasing a new PC (or upgrading to a large degree) every three or so years.*


----------



## Arslay

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes, I own a Crucial C300 128gb and a 120gb Intel 320. I would purchase an SSD with any rig I were to build in the future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

If I were to purchase another SSD I would probably go either Intel for reliability or Crucial for speed/ price.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I keep making upgrades to one PC, making a large platform change every 2 generations or so. (1.5 years?)

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
Not Canadian but....
125+45/3-13
125+15-13
140-13
127

127


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

1) *Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* I do not own one and would like to get one soon. The prices have always held me back though.

2) *If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* Price and reliability are important to me. Reliability more so as I deal with a large amount of high value data that belongs to my customers and their businesses. I need something that I can count on that doesn't break the bank.









3) *How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* Every 1-3 years.

4) *(For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* N/A, American resident.


----------



## h0thead132

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No SSD here, want to get one but don't have the money.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Brand really doesn't have anything to do with it for me, just look at the price and reliability, as long as it performs better than what I currently have I really don't care

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I would have to say over 3. I don't really buy a "new PC", more of just upgrade what I have as I can afford it.


----------



## DarthBaiter

1) Yes, own Adata and a Mushkin. No plan to buy one in the near future.

2) If I was to buy, I wouild consider IBM, Micron, Adata for performance to price.

3) New PC every 2-3 years...with some upgrades in between.

...in like Flint...


----------



## Sirrush

_1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?_

No, can't afford one right now, nor do I expect to in the near future (or I would)

_2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?_

I would find the one that currently had the best performance and space to price ratio.

_3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_

About every 3 years or so, if I can afford to do so.

_4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?_

In that exact order, 43.667.
With proper order of operations (assuming no brackets), 127.


----------



## CarFreak302

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I have a C300, and I plan on doing other upgrades to my PC before I get another SSD.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I really like the Crucial M4, reason is for price and performance. I have also had no issues with my current Crucial SSD, so brand does play a small part.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade my system over the course of roughly 2 years then I build a complete new one from scratch.

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## onoz

I hope I win!









1) Yes, I currently own a 90 GB Corsair Force 3. I am planning on purchasing one in the future, as my girlfriend's younger brother wants to get into computers, and I figure an SSD will blow his mind!

2) In terms of brand, I'm considering most, if not all, brands. I usually go for a good price/performance ratio, but I'm also a huge fan of certain brands, so paying a little more for those brands is definitely something I would find myself doing. In particular, I'm considering Crucial, Corsair, OCZ, and Intel.

3) I usually build a computer at least once every 6 months. These computers are built for friends and family. This is not counting the various upgrades I do to my own computer.

4) I live in Seattle, Washington, U.S., so this question doesn't apply to me.


----------



## The_Rocker

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I don't own one currently but I used to have two Crucial C300's. I plan to buy two intel SSD's this year.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I do plan to build a new PC this year and would go for intel due to reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every year (ish)

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Im not even from your side of the pond!

EDIT:

Doh! US and CAN only :-(


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infernosaint*
> 
> I just google my math.


See I read it like 125+45/3-13=?


----------



## Humafold

(125 + 45) / (3 - 13)
125 + (45/3) - 13
...
..
.

ahhhhhh!


----------



## jsc1973

Count me in.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No, unless you count the Seagate Momentus XT hybrid. I am seriously considering buying a real SSD in the near future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I haven't gotten to this point yet; if I decide to buy one, I'll make my purchasing decision once my tax refund check gets back. Reliability would be my primary criterion.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I've never purchased a new PC. I always build my own and upgrade as needed. Typical turnaround time for a major upgrade is about two years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I'm not a Canadian, but I believe the correct answer is 127.*


----------



## B-rock

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do own a Corsair SSD, but it is currently giving me some problems and I have already had to RMA one, so I may need to get another one.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I consider Crucial and Intel, although I have been hearing good things about Samsung. These are known brands, they also have different controllers than OCZ, Corsair, Kingston, etc... that are way more reliable despite being a little more expensive, they would be worth it.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*About every 2 years is when I buy a new PC.*


----------



## Ubeermench

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, i own a corsair force gt 120gb
*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Corsair, price/performance.
*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Over 3 years
*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*


----------



## sweffymo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I don't own a desktop SSD, and I don't know if the 16GB SanDisk SSD in my Cr-48 counts. If I have enough money, I plan on buying one but that's a ways away right now.









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I like Intel and Crucial the best, but OCZ and Corsair have had some good offerings as well.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I haven't built a new computer since 2009, but I am on my 3rd motherboard, my 3rd CPU, my 3rd GPU, and my 3rd set of RAM since then. I guess you could say I get upgrade itch.


----------



## hour1702

1) I do own an SSD but I don't plan to buy another because I don't require another.

2) If I was to buy, I would buy Intel, Kingston, Crucial, or Corsair because they are high performing and reliable.

3) Every 3 or 4 years.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I just bought an m4 and I might get another one for my laptop

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Crucial/Micron, Corsair Plextor. Essentially anything with the Marvell controller. And the main criteria is reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I'm not Canadian


----------



## icehotshot

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes, I currently own a Corsair Force Series 3 240gb ssd. I am not planning on purchasing another ssd in the near future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Corsair, because I have never had a problem with a corsair product.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*About every 3-4 years.*


----------



## xXSebaSXx

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes. Own: OCZ Vertex II 60GB. Yes; planning on buying more in the future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
OCZ, Corsair, Intel. Performance - Reliability - Price - Brand (In that order)

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every 12 - 18 months.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
Not a Canadian resident, but here goes: 127


----------



## Blindsay

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I own 2x 128GB C300's currently but I need more space so I will be adding more soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, Crucial, Corsair are usually the brands I consider. Performance and Reliability are most important to me. If a drive has both of those im willing to put up with a higher price

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? About once a year


----------



## LuckySe7ens

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*No I don't currently own one, yes I plan to purchase a few in the future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Corsair, Crucial, and Intel are high on my list. The m4 seems to rank highly in the reliability area, and thats more important to me in an SSD than being ever so slightly faster than the competition.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I build new PC's for friends, and family members atleast once or twice a year.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not Canadian

In!


----------



## athlon 64

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes,i now have a kingston hyperx 120gb and i"m not planning to buy a new one very soon, i just bought that kingston.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
im not but if i was, only kingston and intel.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
well i invest all the money i have into my pc, so i never really replace the entire configuration but i buy new parts all the time, new GPU every 12 months, new mbo + cpu every 2.5 - 3 years, new psu every 4-5 years, i use my hard drives for as long as they last...

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
also not canadian but 127


----------



## raiderxx

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* Yes I own one, but it's pretty slow. I am not getting a new one. Can't afford a new one.










*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* N/A

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* I'd say I upgrade a 2-4 of my pc every year. This calandar year was my GPU and I might be getting a new CPU/mobo for my tax return. Last year was case, PSU, and RAM.


----------



## Fatalrip

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes just a 64 gb one for a boot drive, and not until they are cheaper

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, samsung, crucial
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years


----------



## _AKIMbO_

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, a Crucial M4 128gb.
Yes I'd like to up my SSD storage to 240gb at least.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'm really interested in the Corsair Performance Pro because of the well balanced read to write speeds.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
An entirely new PC comes about every 2 years. I upgrade main components (HDDs, GPUs, Mobos) around every 1.5 years.


----------



## DF is BUSY

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
yes i do. only if the price is right and it's been reviewed as extremely reliable.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
crucial, intel maybe corsair as well. reliability>price>performance in my opinion.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
an entire new pc/complete makeover? about 3 years or more i would say.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
n/a


----------



## dseg

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes, I wanted to buy another one but they are too expensive for me.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel or Crucial - both are the best in reliability and performance.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I upgrade components every couple of months.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I'm not Canadian.*


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, an OCZ Vertex 2 120gb. Possibly, I would like to upgrade to a SATA 3 drive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ, because my first one is still working and they usually have the best price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I generally never purchase a new PC, I just continually do upgrades as the need...cough, cough arises


----------



## _AKIMbO_

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, a Crucial M4 128gb.
Yes I'd like to up my SSD storage to 240gb at least.
*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I'm really interested in the Corsair Performance Pro because of the well balanced read to write speeds.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
An entirely new PC comes about every 2 years. I upgrade main components (HDDs, GPUs, Mobos) around every 1.5 years.


----------



## kpnamja

In!









1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, Samsung 830 64GB. Most likely to buy another one later this year if my budget allows it.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, or Samsung, I personally believe these three companies have the best reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a new PC about every 2-3 years.


----------



## Crack_Fox

US or Canada , go hump a tree.


----------



## tiramoko

1. I don't have ssd and not planning to buy one because its not on my budget.
2. No idea.
3. I just built my PC last year. But I have upgraded my CPU from 5850 to 570. 2-3 YEARS
from now, I might consider buying new mobo and CPU.

TNx ocn I hope I win this one


----------



## Sparhawk

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Currently own one 30GB Vertex drive used in my HTPC. I definitely plan on buying one for my new system I'm planning to build.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Looking at Patriot Wildfire/Pyro series because they are a great balance of price/performance and I've used them at work with great results.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

~2-3 years+, but that is just the motherboard upgrade time-frame. Usually upgrade individual parts over that period as well.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 127


----------



## Just a nickname

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own a SSD adata 120gb. I am planning to purchase another for my second system.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, samsung or crucial. They make their own nand and price/performance is good but the reliability is higher so it is worth the extra $ for me.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
24 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127 -_-


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crack_Fox*
> 
> US or Canada , go hump a tree.


Look. the OP has already explained why its only for US or Canada. Your immature responses are not appreciated.


----------



## Blackhawk4

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No, but I might get one over the summer if funds are still available at that time*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Samsung, Intel, Crucial*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*If possible every 3-4 years*


----------



## Rognin

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes I won two Muskin 240Gb. No purchase in the near futur.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, Corsair, OCZ, Muskin. Performance, reliability and brand are my three criteria.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Every 2 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 43.666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666667


----------



## SpYFoXZeRo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do own an SSD. Yes I am planning to buy one more this first half oh the year.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I will buy either a intel 520 SSD or the fastest Patriot/Samsung SSD. I like to have a reliable and great performance spec SSD.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I buy new PCs every 12 months or less.


----------



## thenk83

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, I plan to purchase a 256Gb sooner or later.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel or Crucial M4. I currently own a Intel 320GB. It works and it's has been reliable.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? If purchasing a new motherboard constitutes as a new PC like Microsoft activation does. Every year.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 43.6 I'm from the US though. ;-)


----------



## Crooksy

What about us Europeans!?


----------



## trumpet-205

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I currently own a Crucial M4 128 GB SSD. I am not planning on purchasing SSD in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I would look at Intel, Crucial, Samsung, and Corsair. I look at combination of price, performance, and reliability. Brand does not matter much. The brands I have picked offer SSD that fits my requirement.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian, so N/A.

PS. It is 127
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Wait...what? check your math.


125 + 45 / 3 - 13
125 + 15 - 13
140 - 13
127

You do the multiplication/division first, then addition/subtraction next (order of operation). Surely you learned this in elementary school? Whoever said 43.67 needs to take basic math course again.


----------



## Farmer Boe

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I own several SSD's and don't plan on purchasing any in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
If I were to buy a new SSD, I would consider Samsung, Intel, and Crucial. Reliability and Performance are my main concerns

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a new PC every 12-18 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
43.66666666666667


----------



## Krusher33

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I have a 60Gb Vertex 2 and would love to add another SSD to have one as OS drive and the other as games drive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? OCZ for the price/performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Once every 2-3 years depending on finances.


----------



## ClickJacker

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No and Yes it's 3rd on my list of things to get.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I plan on going with ether Intel or Samsung ( Reliability, brand, and performance)*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I haven't bought a whole new PC in years but I upgrade about every 6-12 months.*


----------



## kevinf

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
no. Yes, once I can afford it.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel - perforance, reliability
crucial - epic reliability, customer service
ocz - performance, price

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127 (order of operations







) They aught to have put brackets on OP.


----------



## Just a nickname

nvm... funny how I did that when I was 10 and I can't even do it now xD


----------



## yornike

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes i own a SSD Intel 320 Series

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Performance and reliability because that what SSD are for speed and holding important data.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
About 12-18 month whenever my laptop feel too slow or is too broken to use but i constantly upgrade my Desktop.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
USA resident =).


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> *1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
> 
> Yes and yes.
> 
> *2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
> 
> Intel for reliability, and OCZ for affordability.
> 
> *3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
> 
> Whenever Intel releases their enthusiast platform


----------



## KarmaKiller

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I did, but it died on me. Haven't RMA'd it yet. I plan on getting another in the near future.
*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Crucial and Intel. Performance is the main reason, and I have had good experiences with them in the past.
*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I don't really have a set time. Just when I'm 'feeling' the need to upgrade. If my current PC isn't doing what I need it to do.


----------



## R4MP4G3

Oh I would love to upgrade my small 40GB SSD to this! I'm In!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes, Mushkin 40GB SSD. I was planning on upgrading to something bigger and faster!*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel, or any other top brand.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*About every 18-24 months depending on prices.*


----------



## CiBi

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*dont have one but planning on buying an 64GB M4 in a couple of months*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Crucial M4 becaus its the best price/performance one in the 64GB range*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*lets say i upgrade something atleast every few months, but a major upgrade like cpu+motherboard only once every 2-3 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## solar0987

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No i currently don't own a ssd, Been looking for one but don't know what one to buy have a few ideas.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Was looking at intel,crucial/ mainly for price and performance and there reputable brands.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Id say every couple years when new tech comes out.

And in,once again ty for the awesome freebies


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

1) No, I do not, and yes I do.

2) Was going to look for one with everything (Ha!) but was going to go with either Intel because of reliability or OCZ becasue of performance.

3) 12 months or less.

4) 127


----------



## Su77en187

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I don't currently own one, but do plan on purchasing one in the future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I'm not up to date with SSD, but Corsair or Intel would be my first choices due to the fact that they seem to have great support and reliability.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I don't really purchase a new PC, but I usually upgrade certain components every 18-24 months depending on performance.


----------



## onestack

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes i own an OCZ Revo and YES i plan on buying another ssd in the next month*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel and Crucial are whom i am considering because of their customer satisfaction and performance and reliability*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I build a new PC every 9-12 months*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*NOT APPLICABLE*


----------



## Jerm1970

_1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?_
*I do, but am extremely unhappy with their performance. Running (4) OCZ Agility 3's in RAID 10 and only hitting a 981 in AS SSD. :/*

_2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?_
*My only experience has been with OCZ, so I've been looking into Intel, Mushkin or Corsair*

_3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_
*I build a new one every 2-3 years then upgrade constantly until the next new build.*

_4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?_
*N/A as I'm not Canadian, but 43.666667*


----------



## csm725

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes - I own a Crucial m4 128GB. Yes, I am planning on purchasing a fast 64GB boot drive next upgrade cycle, thus allowing me to use the 128GB one for games.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Crucial for performance and reliability.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian... but:
125 + 45 / 3 - 13 =
125 + 15 - 13 =
140 - 13 =
127


----------



## FlashFir

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


Yes. No.
N/A
2-3 years?


----------



## Fatality_

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I do not own an SSD but I would love to since I Just bought my new expensive gaming rig last September and the only thing missing is an SSD. I was watching some videos on youtube showing how fast windows boots and how fast games load on an SSD and I was amazed.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel, Crucial and corsair seem to be the best as of now because they're from extremely reliable/reputable companies (I've never purchased anything from crucial but all of the corsair and intel products I have bought in the past all lasted for a long time) and from what I've read the performance/speed of these SSDs are great.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I usually just buy parts as I need them/Upgrade as parts get outdated, etc...*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*If you are using the correct order of operations then the answer would be: 127
In the order you gave without order of operations it's 43.667
Using correct math 127 is right but I don't know which way you guys want it so I'll give both because it doesn't hurt to do so









Thanks!*


----------



## Hartk1213

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No i do not...An SSD is my next big purchase for my PC im saving up for that right now i have a total of $10.00 saved up haha

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I am considering either a Crucial M4 or a Corsair Force SSD because 1)[/B] i havent heard anything bad about them and they aren't that expensive as i thought they were going to be.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I purchase a new PC every 3-5 years depending on how well it has lasted or i might just keep upgrading it

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* Born in america but answer is in the order u gave us *43.667*
or using proper Math its *127*

[EDIT] didnt realize i said the same thing as ^^^^ hahaha


----------



## trumpet-205

*It PAINS me to see people answered 43.67. Get your order of operation right.

You do multiplication/division FIRST, then addition/subtraction SECOND.*


----------



## NITRO1250

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, but I may purchase one in the near future when I upgrade my motherboard to SATA3.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel primarily, but I'm open to other brands based on reliability. I have no brand loyalty.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I replace small things every 18-24 months and at this point, I'm replacing my main system parts (cpu/ram/mobo) every 4-5 years. No reason to upgrade honestly.

4) Not canadian!


----------



## wholeeo

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes & Yes.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel for support. Crucial for performance.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I'm on a 18-24 months cycle now.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
Not applicable.


----------



## mikeyzelda

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, i own a Crucial M4 128GB, i'll probably buy a bigger one when prices go WAY down.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Crucial, Corsair, Samsung, Intel (in that order







), i always look at performance first, reliability is a big one, price and then i only pick the brand that has the best of those qualities and i'll go with the cheapest one







.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*When i feel my computer can't keep up with what i need it to do*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*err, mmm, not Canadian..., very bad at math (did i say bad??, no, i'm horrible at math







)... looks at the other members answers (high school all over again







) 127!!!! right?







*


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? ~ no i don't, probably not maybe in my next build!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? ~Intel corsair, fast reliability and customer service









3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? ~2-3 years


----------



## brownieapple

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*No, I plan on buying one in a few month if I can afford it.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Price - not everyone has two or three hundred to drop on HDD's
Reliability - I don't want to spend a lot of money on something that doesn't work half of the time.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Every 2-3 years depending on needs.*


----------



## Helmsdg

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own an OCZ Vertex 2. I plan on getting another ssd for my laptop when I can justify it.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'll consider any ssd without a history of dying. I need the price more than performance with ssd's getting to <$1/gb.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Mother board to mother board is around 3 years. Other parts cycle through even longer than that.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not. So no.. I've got other homework to do.

--David--


----------



## navyviper

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? dont have one but i will getting one

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? i want to order 1 or maby more the brand i have no clu whats a good reliability one let me win this one and i can tell over time if it's a good reliability ssd hd

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? over 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 43.6666666666 but i am dutch


----------



## The-Beast

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes I currently own one. I am planning on further SSD purchases*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Price/GB is the most important, then performance. Branding is inconsequential.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *18-24 months.*


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own a Crucial c300 64gig...
Not unless I win the lottery.









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
IF I was to buy another SSD I would go Crucial, Or Intel, Due to the reliability of the branding itself. The quality of their products speaks for itself.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Next PC I purchass will be in about 3-5 years... Unless something gives up the ghost between now and then.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
The Answer is: 43.666 But then again, I live in Kansas, USA


----------



## just_nuke_em

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, and yes.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, Crucial. Price and performance.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*12 months of less.*


----------



## preston.murrell

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? no =(.... yes i plan on buying one when i have the money or prices drop. poor college student sucks

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? ocz vertex 3 or crucial m4. as at the price point i was looking at they have the best performance and reliability ratio

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3+ years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? im not canadian ah?


----------



## Relevant Wing

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?Yes, and Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Samsung, Intel, and Mushkin My reasons would be the following speed, reliability, warranty support.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I usually rebuild my system every 3-4 Years and make upgrades in between. Next build will be socket 2011 Based.









4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## Fatality_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *preston.murrell*
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? im not canadian ah?


ah? I believe it's eh


----------



## Gav777

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, I own an Intel 320, Vertex 2,and a X25-M

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, Kingston & Crucial would be among the brands I would look at. I'd consider all the criteria, but reliability first.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 12-18 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 127


----------



## Tipless

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? i own an OCZ agility 3 and am looking to purchase a new one in the next week or so

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? i just looked at the intel 520 and am considering it as an option based on performance and brand

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? i upgrade my PC when something new comes out but i dont ever buy a whole new one

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? im not canadian but... 43.67 infinite?


----------



## AxemanACL

1) I do not currently own a SSD, but have been looking at buying one.

2) I was thinking about either the Crucial M4 or the Samsung 830. Most likely the 128GB versions. Mostly for the good reliability as well as decent speeds.

3) I purchase a new PC every 3+ years.


----------



## HothBase

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, one Intel X25-V and one Intel 320. And no, no plans to buy atm.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Like I said, not planning atm, but if I were, it would be Intel or Crucial for reliability, price and decent performance (in that order).

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
It's hard to say since I buy parts quite often, but I switch platform every 18-24 months.

So it's NA only, disregard I guess. :/


----------



## minivancan

1) Do you currently own an SSD? No, sadly I do not. Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I would if I had the money to yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I would have gone with the intel because I am a intel fan boy but at the same time it is reliable since it is name brand and intel hasn't failed me yet.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I don't really know about a whole pc but I try to upgrade ever 2-3 years when I can.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I'm not Canadian?


----------



## morgofborg

IN! Thanks!









1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes. Yes, I would love one to use for Steam.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Crucial or Intel, for performance and reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Every 2-3 years. Upgrades every 12 months or less.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *Live in the US.*


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

1: Yes, I currently own an Intel 320 160GB.
2: I plan on purchasing a larger ssd at some point. I would like to go with another Intel drive due to reliability. I treat my current drive like a normal hdd and its never given me any issues unlike the Crucal C300 where I got hit by the 006 firmware bug that would cause a random stutter, my OCZ Vertex that would randomly corrupt the data on the drive, and a Patriot Torq that just disappears in my laptop's bios. So, I'm 1 for 4 and the one that has treated me well is an Intel. They have my trust.
3:I would say every 18 to 24 months.


----------



## ChvyVele

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, but I am considering purchasing one at some point.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I was looking at either Samsung or Intel. Seems like Samsung has great speeds, from what I've heard their HDDs and SSDs are reliable, and their prices are good. Pretty much the same reasons for Intel, except it looks like they're a little pricier and a little slower (advertised numbers anyway, not sure about real world performance).

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I usually do a significant upgrade or a new build every 12-18 months if I can afford it at the time. Otherwise, I'll do incremental upgrades around every 12 months.


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
In fact I own 2 SSDs, which is why I'm not going to buy another for about a year or so, depend whether if I can sell the current two and whether prices drop significantly

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I don't like brand loyalty, I think that's stupid, but in terms of what I'm looking for is reliability and price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 2 years for laptops and 3 - 4 years for desktops.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? WHAT DO THESE MARKINGS SAY! I DON't UNDERSTAND THEM


----------



## mega_option101

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, not until the prices drop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? As long as the price/performance is there, I am not attracted to any particular brand.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? +3 years; however, parts... At least once every year.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 127


----------



## bulmug

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, i have a corsair 60gb that is a frist gen ssd and i plan on buying a newer top of the line model soon
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Samsung, Intel, Corsair for their reliablity, support and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? i dont purchase new pc's except for laptops but i just upgrade my current one when i feel its needed


----------



## Slaughter

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes, I need to upgrade as my 60gb just isn't enough.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel & Corsair - Performance and reliability*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I buy something new at least once a month so every 12 months or less.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *127*


----------



## ugotd8

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial & Reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

every 12 months or less

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

What is a 'Canada' ?


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> *It PAINS me to see people answered 43.67. Get your order of operation right.
> You do multiplication/division FIRST, then addition/subtraction SECOND.*


^^This i completely agree with you


----------



## Juggalo23451

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*yes I have the crucial 128gb. I might depending on the cost of ssds
*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*
intel,samsung,crucial,kingston,ocz*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*12-18 months*


----------



## Crunkles

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own an SSD for my OS and am looking to invest in a larger capacity SSD with higher performance.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'm currently using a Kingston HyperX which isn't bad, but would like to look into an Intel as they are some of the best on the market right now.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I normally due a complete upgrade of my system every 18-24 months, but am inclined to upgrade pieces of the system less than every 12 months and as needed to increase performance (and just on a whim







).

Thanks for the opportunity!

(Why make the math question 43 and 2/3? Should have made the answer 42! Although if you go by order of operations instead of in the way you read it, the answer could be 127.)


----------



## sn0w

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes; Of course - unless I win this one!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial and Intel - price/performance ratio

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
N/A


----------



## solsamurai

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I don't own an SSD at this time but definitely plan on purchasing one in the near future!*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel, OCZ and Corsair for the brand, performance, reliability and reputation of each!*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Last year was my first build. It will be 18-24 months before I build a completely new system!*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*I'm not in Canada!*


----------



## StormX2

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*A:* No I do not currently Own an SSD. My 2 x 250's from seagate are very old, and I would like to replace them before they die on me. I doubt I will be able to purchase however due to 6 year old and 1 month away from a new born. Just too poor lol

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*A:* I personally would only ever give my money to Intel, Samsung, Crucial, and Mushkin (because I love Mushkin). The major reasons go to Service and Reliability. You never hear anyone complaining about Crucial, unlike OCZ.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*A:* Personally, I try to make the major portion of my platform last me 3-5 Years. graphics card Upgrade every 2-3 years, but I try to make my Proc/Mobo last up to 5 year before a true new build.

And I am not Canadian =)

Good Luck everyone, But I hope it is me cus I really could use the hand out these days.


----------



## Hybridx24

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I don't currently own one, but I plan on buying one once the price become more affordable.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I was going to purchase the Crucial M4, but heard that Intel had the most reliable SSD's, but the price was way too high to afford at the time.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? The last PC I purchased was in 2006, and I just built my own (first time) in 2011.


----------



## olleroma

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No I don't have one. I plan to with my first build!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

intel, crucial, ocz

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2-3 years. []_[]


----------



## dmasteR

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes, once prices drop more. Reliability seems to no longer be a factor with certain SSD's, normally the ones that are more expensive.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel, Crucial, Samsung for their reliability mainly, performance and price comes second. I care a lot about my data being safe, with the least amount of issues for possible loss of data.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I don't ever buy full system PC's. I do buy PC parts to upgrade my current system but will normally do a full rebuild, every 3-4 years. This may be changing soon though, hopefully!*


----------



## H3||scr3am

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own 2 OCZ SSDs. Currently not looking to purchase another.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Currently I'm not looking at them, but if I was it would be between Intel for reliablity and performance but high cost, OCZ median between speed and price, and gskill another median between cost/performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

roughly once every 3-5 years, but I purchase top of the line each time and do small tweaks along the way.

4) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


Yes I own one SSD already and I will purchase more near future.

Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


Crucial and Intel and corsair of coarse because of their good service and performance and reliability.

Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


I upgrade constantly when I feel like I see something new to help boost my PC.

Quote:


> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


127


----------



## gymenii

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not own one right now, but hope to soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'd consider Intel or Crucial or ? ... Brand is not that important nor is speed of the SSD, but reliability and support are. Would I really notice the difference between 220 MB/s vs 550MB/s in "real world" use? Not sure really, since I've only used mechanical drives ... so it's kind of hard to nail down exactly what I would buy.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

About 3 years +/- 12 mos.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Doesn't apply... I'm really bad at math anyway.


----------



## 95329

1) Surely, if the prices drop a little. One can never have enough SSD space









2) Intel and Corsair. Intel because of reliability and speed, Corsair because of speed and low price. Read/Write has to be over 500mb/s.

3) I upgrade quite a bit over time but a whole computer every two years maybe.

Too bad I can't qualify


----------



## PCModderMike

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes. Yes planning to purchase another if I don't win this, it's only a 64GB and I'm running out of space big time!*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Considering another Crucial M4 because that's what I currently own, and I'm thinking of getting a second for a RAID setup*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I would say every 12 months or less, but it's kind of hard to say as I buy parts every few months, I don't do whole builds all at once. For instance I've had my motherboard and i7 920 for almost two years now, but the graphics cards are only 6 months old. Next will be a motherboard/CPU upgrade, but I'll keep the 570's for another year to year and a half.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *NA*


----------



## Poseiden

1) I do not currently own one, though i would like to. I plan on getting one in the future but right now im happy with my 1TB drive.

2) I've been looking at the Kingston series lately and have been hearing good things about them in their benchmarks reviews and other stats.

3) Never really purchase a whole PC at one time, i go piece by piece upgrading my current one til i have enough parts to switch out the guts.

4) Even though i'm not canadian, 127


----------



## mingqi53

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes. If I require more space, or if faster SATA III drives become cheaper then yes I will purchase more in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Crucial, OCZ, Patriot, Samsung. Price, performance, and reliability are the most important things to consider for me. If I'm working on a budget, $/GB and raw IOPS is important, as well as long term sustainability of the health of the drive.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I upgrade whenever components I want go on sale, but I usually do a complete overhaul every 3-4 years.


----------



## Ocnewb

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own a Intel 320 160GB SSD. I'm looking to buy another Intel SSD around 120GB to use as game drive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

My first brand to consider on my list is Intel because i've used the a few Intel ssd and they're all very solid.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase a new PC every 4-5 months.

4) I'm in the US ^^.


----------



## xDriftyy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I own a Samsung SSD and I have been wanting to buy an Intel, it's one of the last brands I haven't used.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I usually put reliability first, and get the appropriate size based on the pricing of reliable drives. If I have to pay extra for a reliable drive, then I will.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I build once per two years, usually every other new hardware cycle.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I'm from the US, but it is


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



127. Order of operations means: 45/3=15, 125+15=140, 140-13=127.



Thanks Intel and OCN!


----------



## Tunapiano

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No and possibly.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?Most likely Intel or OCZ, because they offer what i consder to be the best performance and for a reasonal price, plus they are reliable brands in the IT hardware industry.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 3+ years, i would rather upgrade as it ages and hardware permits.


----------



## adcantu

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently have 2, a C300 and M4. I am looking to buy another within the next 6 months for my next build.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial and Intel mostly because of the reliability and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
About every 2 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Im not Canadian but it seems others have answered 127.


----------



## TinDaDragon

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I don't have one and I would like to buy one in the future
*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Crucial M4 and Intel 520 because of brand, performance and reliability*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *2-3 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *127.Not Canadian though*


----------



## d3v0

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

-Answer: I currently own two SSDs. I have one in my desktop and one in my laptop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

-Answer: I would purchase whichever SSD is fastest for its price point - depending on my price point. I am currently considering an Intel 320 series 600GB drive.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

-Answer: Every 12-18 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

-Answer: 127.


----------



## stevman17

1) Yes, and yes.

2.) Intel, Samsung, Crucial - Reliability, Price and performance.

3.)Once every 3 years.


----------



## 3dhomejoe

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* No, I don't own a SSD. I am planning on getting one when the prices drop more, looking for the next 2 years.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* I don't really care about the brand, as long as the price, performance and reliability are within reason.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* I try to get as much life out of my computers before replacing them... so over 3 years.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* Why are we picking on the Canadian residents? - Born in America and a resident in America.


----------



## Alanim

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. Yes I plan on purchasing one in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel/Corsair, for reliability and brand.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I build a new PC about every 12-18 months.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


Yes, I own a SSD currently. Not in the near future, I can not afford another.
Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


For a brand I would highly regard Crucial, Intel, Samsung, and Corsair as the best companies to purchase from. They have a track record with great customer satisfaction, their products are for the most part reliable and offer great performance at competitive prices.
Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


I usually upgrade certain aspects of my PC as I see fit. Usually a new part every 6 months, or a new platform every 2-3 years or so.
Quote:


> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


I'm American


----------



## grunion

1) Do you currently own an SSD? No
Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel
Patriot
Compatibility/Reliability/Performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## blueevo8

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No. Yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Not sure what brands, depends on price/performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? usually every 18-24 months.


----------



## Norlig

Sigh, hate contests for North America only... I will gladely pay the shipping!


----------



## Lostcase

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes. Yes, I plan on upgrading from a 64GB SSD to 256GB SSD.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I plan to go with either a Corsair or Patriot SSD. I've read great reviews from those two brands based on their customer service and their prices are reasonable.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I purchase a new pc every 2-3 years.


----------



## Joephis19

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do not own an SSD, though I have plans to purchase one at some point.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I am planning on researching all major brands at the time of purchase.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I build a new pc every 2-3 yeats.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian


----------



## GrJohnso

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

- I currently own, but do plan on upgrading in near future as well.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

- Intel, Samsung, OCZ; Reliability, Performance, Price

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?-

- I only purchase new components as necessary. Longest cycle for primary parts (CPU/MB) is about 2 years.

US Resident.

Would LOVE to get a piece of the action.


----------



## cruelntention

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*yes, 2 corsair force 60gb in raid 0 (i just wanted to) and I plan to buy a 120gb one down the road or a bigger one if price keeps dropping







*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*my 3 choices are corsair, intel, and sumsung, in no particular order, i'm just happy wiht the performance and reliability that these companies keep with these drives.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*12-24 months, good time span to update laptop, desktop is now always upgradable







*


----------



## Narmo23

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I own one -- a Vertex 3. I plan on getting another SSD, but only when prices on them go down even further.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

If I had to get another one, it'd be a Crucial -- seems to be the best bang for the buck in terms of price-to-performance, and is also reliable.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

A little over 3 years,


----------



## 4LC4PON3

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I do plan on purchasing an SSD but maybe in the next few months. I do NOT own an SSD*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel, Crucial, Samsung. I dont worry about the price I need reliability & performance first*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*1 PC per year*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*Not Canadian *


----------



## GuardianDuo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes. No.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Not planning on purchasing an SSD, but if I would, I'd go with another Samsung 830 because of their reliability, great price, and decent performance.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 2-3 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Not Canadian.*


----------



## meetajhu

_1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?_

*No.Not until the prices drop per GB.*

_2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?_

*Intel because of their reliability though OCZ's are faster i still prefer Intel because of low failure rate.*

_3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_

*2-3 years.*


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, 1 60gig SSD, and probably a 120gig ssd soon

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Basically whatever has the cheapest GB/$

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## hli53194

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, a Vertex 250GB. Most likely; I'm looking into a smaller ultraportable laptop and a SSD would be great.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'm mainly looking at used older non-sandforce drives, since they tend to be cheaper and still have decent read/write speeds.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Probably once every 5 or so years. I tend to buy used or broken.


----------



## Ironman517

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own one, But looking to purchase more

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial, Intel and Samsung

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade my parts when needed, I wouldnt say I purchase a "whole new" pc.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I do not currently own an SSD and I am thinking purchasing one sometime in the future if I can find a decent price for a 256GB or 512GB drive for my laptop.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I am looking at Intel for the quality of their drives, Crucial for performance, Kingston for the lower price, and OCZ for low price and performance.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I prefer to either build my own machines when it comes to desktops and only tend to do major overhauls every 2 years or so. As for laptops I tend to grab older models for cheap and just do some minor upgrades like drives, memory and cpu upgrades when needed every 4 years.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
The only correct answer is *AMERICA*


----------



## SlyFox

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No. Near future? 2-3 Years yes, less than a year no.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *No research done yet.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Over 3 years.*


----------



## PixelFreakz

*Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
o Yes, I own an OCZ Vertex 2 240GB SSD (<-- so many reliability issues, had to RMA 3 times for the same issue each time). Although I can never have enough seeing that I have so many computers with archaic broken HDD's to fix.

*
If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
o I was considering a Corsair Force 90GB for a repair I have to do for a family member because I'm a poor student. I would get an Intel for myself if I had the money though because they seem to have the highest customer satisfaction/reliability ratings. Other brands (other than Intel) I would consider are Corsair, Crucial, Samsung, Mushkin, and G.Skill (All for Price, Performance, Reliability and Customer Service)
edit: decided on an OCZ Agility 120GB because by price it was less than a dollar/gig after rebates and stuff. If only I could get the intel for my laptop so I can finally fix it








*How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
o Whenever I have enough money; I purchase a computer parts whenever I can, and then upgrade and build myself. My family computer usually lasts for about 10 years or so though.

*(For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
o N/A - Born in America. Although the answer's 127


----------



## .theMetal

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I don't have one right now but will be buying one when I can afford it.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I am considering Intel, Crucial, or Kingston.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2-3 years - ish.

Thanks for the opportunity







would love to have that thing in my rig.


----------



## downlinx

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes i do own one, yes i am planning on getting more

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
i like crucial and intel brands of ssd's. I only buy these brands as i like there reliability and performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I build a new pc every 6 months to a 12 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? not canadian sorry.


----------



## frezaina

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. They are still bloody expensive for the size i need so no!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Samsung or Intel for the reliabilty.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade the main components of my PC when i feel like there's a good deal out there!


----------



## kulbida

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes. I own 1.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Either Intel or Corsair. Performance/reliability > anything else.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

About every 18 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

127.


----------



## Munkypoo7

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Already own two, looking for a quicker laptop drive though. Near future, yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, Corsair. General fanboy reasons and quality aftersales support..

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Full system, never. Upgrade piece by piece.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Hmph. Us Americans and other nationalities can does math two. Y dun't yoo beelive zat? :3


----------



## Faraz

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes to both questions.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Crucial, Samsung or Intel (performance and reliability/customer service).

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every 3 years or so.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Not applicable


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1. no, I have one being sent to me in about 2 weeks though, and then I will buy another one when money allows.

2. the one I am getting soon is an OCZ, I chose it because i got 120GB Agility 3 for $100 with some trading. I will be considering OCZ, Patriot, and Intel for my next one

3. I am currently on a 2 year schedule for building a new PC, as the computer I bought 2 years ago was lost in a house fire 1 year ago.. and I'm now in the process of building a new computer. I do purchase new parts usually every few months to try to keep current, or to replace lower quality items I went with during a big purchase to keep costs low.

4. I'm not Canadian, but the answer is either 43.66666666667 in given order, or 127 if given proper order.


----------



## Ryanb213

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Do not own an SSD, plan to purchase one soon though.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, Corsair, OCZ. Though intel is pretty expensive..

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Upgrade a major component about once a year.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
-


----------



## Kusanagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> WHY NO LOVE FOR THE UK


It's Continental Discrimination Man, pure and simple, at the v least the op could have editted the Title to US & Canada only - but whatever - really warms the heart to see members who can already afford 2 £500 graphics cards, here on the scrounge for a free SSD - that's the American Way


----------



## OfficerMac

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I have an Intel 160GB SSD, I would purchase another because they work so well.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*From what I found on while doing some research, Intel was the best for price, performance and reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years, Mainly just upgrades now*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Thankfully I'm not Canadian. I cant believe how many people got this wrong, the answer is 127. Doesn't matter if there are brackets or not.*


----------



## faMine

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Currently I won a 64Gb Crucial M4*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I only consider brands that have top notch customer service. If buying one right now, I would buy Intel, Samsung, or Crucial. Currently those brands have the best reliability. As for price Samsung and Crucial have the best prices for their performance. Intel can be a bit expensive however.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I can't say I purchase a whole PC in that time. Typically I change out parts of my one computer every half year to a year, which can seem like a short amount of time yes, but I keep up with the times.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I'm not a canuck!*


----------



## vulpecula

Awesome!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I current own a OCZ Vertex 2.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Yes, building another rig. OCZ, Intel, and Samsung. Price / Performance / Reliability are all important.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I upgrade parts probably every 12-18 months.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*LOL WUT?...'Merica!*


----------



## hednik

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I do not currently own one. After a newer GPU is was to be the next purchase. Mainly to be used for OS install/boot drive.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I have debated the crucial M4 or the Intel version of a 32-60 gig drive. I have to say it a bit confusing to realize how much difference there really is between all of them. sibce it is going to be a rather new technology I wanting one I could rely on and be easy to setup.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Every 2-3 years usually.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## mironccr345

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
yes. I plan on purchasing another 80GB and run it in RAID0 with my current SSD.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, Corsair because of the Price and Performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18-24 months


----------



## tiger187126

in:

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
no, i had an OCZ Vertex 3 that crashed within two days and i never bought another one. i will probably evaluate them this year and could buy one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
intel, reliability. ocz, speed. crucial, user reviews. corsair, brand.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
i purchase new components every few months more or less, i might upgrade to ivy bridge this summer.


----------



## Daggerfist

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I currently own one, and I plan on buying another, hopefully around November 2012.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? It will most likely be a OCZ, since they seem to be one of the best price/performance brands. They are also more reliable than many of the other brands. However, if I see good reviews on another brand I could change my mind.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I would say I upgrade my pc at least once a year, or more. When I feel I my games are slowing down too much I plan on upgrading my gpu. I'm not likely to upgrade my entire pc in one go.

4) America


----------



## Phaelynar

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Answer: Yes, I currently own a 256gb crucial m4. I'm considering adding another for Raid 0.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Answer: Crucial, just because of the Raid possibility with my current drive. Otherwise I would consider intel and samsung.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 18-24 months.


----------



## voodoo71

In
1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No I do not. I have planned on it but still have not.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I would consider the following Crucial, Corsair, and Intel. The realiability a price make these 3 my best choice.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18-24
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## stealthybox

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
no.
yes.
Flash Memory impresses me: I'll likely make a move on an SSD later this year(Q4ish) assuming the hard-drive trend continues and SSD's remain on the steady decline in comparison price range.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Patriot for _performance and capacity per dollar_ alongside the superior sandforce controller.
Samsung, Intel, and Kingston SSD's are also well regarded around here, so I suppose whatever is cheaper.
OCZ on discount solely for their excellent customer service.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
every two to three years.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
what is this i dont even.


----------



## Isopropyl

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*- Yes, I own 4. I do plan on purchasing 1 additional one this year.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*- Intel (Own 2 and they are very reliable and fast) or Corsair (Have only heard great things about them so may give them a try)*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*- I typically build / or heavly upgrade a PC every 12-18 months*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*- Does not apply*


----------



## bgtrance

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Currently I do not. I will be purchasing one in the future when funding is available







.*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel. Because they are fast, reliable, consistent, and the price is competative.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 2-3 years.*


----------



## VoodooKnight

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes and yes.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Crucial, because thats what I have now and its been reliable and fast, but I've also been considering Intel or Kingston as the price is a bit lower.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

12 months or less

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

127


----------



## jemping

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes. Yes.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel and Crucial.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 12-18 months.*


----------



## superhead91

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, and most likely not because they're just too expensive to justify buying one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
From what little research I've done, Samsung, Intel, and OCZ seem to be the best. I would say performance and reliability would be the most important.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I update maybe once every year or two.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian


----------



## LSB1

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes, I own the Corsair Performance Pro Series 256GB SSD. I am planning on purchasing one or more in the near future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I'm considering another Corsair Performance Pro Series 256GB SSD because of:
price - (256GB version is $400 compared to 2x128GB version = $440)
performance - (Highly rated performance in many online reviews),
reliability - (This SSD is still new, so reliability can not yet be proven, however previous Corsair SSD's have been reliable)
brand - (Corsair has been making great products lately)
etc. - (Build Quality is nice with the Aluminum Casing and the included SSD mounting adapter)

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I purchase a new PC every 2-3 years.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

I am not a Canadian Resident. I am a US Resident.


----------



## LilScrappyD

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
yes abd yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
crucial, performance/reliability/price

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
i build a new rig every 2 cpu generations.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
n/a, american


----------



## Zeraan

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, Microcenter 64GB. Hopefully can purchase another SSD in the future for more zippy storage.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I would probably buy an OCZ, Samsung, or Patriot. All depends on the speeds at the time. I consider those because they are the fastest.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't buy a new PC, I upgrade gradually.


----------



## Samurai707

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do currently own an SSD. If the price is right, I will probably purchase more.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I have the Samsung 830 and am very impressed with it, I would like to stick to it over the vertex and Western Digital I have... Price per Performance was a must on any drive I buy.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I don't buy PCs, I buy the parts and put em together and upgrade what I have. That could be every other month to once every 6 months maybe.
*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Born and Raised in California!*


----------



## nickbaldwin86

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own a SSD. (almost 2 years old) I do plan to purchase two new SSDs(RAID-0) for my newest rebuild, I was looking to buy in March.(taxes/birthday







)

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I have been considering:
Intel because of performance and reliability
Corsair Force GT 3 because of performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I "re"build my PC about ever 12months or less. I either add parts or upgrade weaker parts. My current SSD is a weak part.


----------



## Jenkins

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? i have looked into purchasing a SSD for myself but never really pulled the trigger!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Not really sure, i heard intel corsair and OCZ are good brands, Intel probably has very good performance due to the big company, corsair never lets down! and OCZ my buddy has and is very pleased iwth it

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? you can say a new purchased pc but, i just keep upgrading all the parts. so about every 12- 18 months


----------



## criminal

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes. Yes, a 120Gb or bigger.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel or Crucial - reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*18-24 months*


----------



## ZachOlauson

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?No, but I would like to buy one if I could afford it.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
If I was going to buy one I would either buy a Intel or Crucial M4 because of reliability and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2 - 3 Years. I rebuild every other year about if I can afford to and if I need the performance increase.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? (Not Canadian)


----------



## DuDeInThEmOoN42

1) I do not currently own one.

2) Intel or Crucial, for speeds and price/performance.

3) I would have to say every 12 months or less because I don't ever buy things together but rather upgrade parts over time into new builds.

4) I'm not Canadian, but the answer is 127.


----------



## JetEnduro

In

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. I will be purchasing one in the next 2-3 months for my new build.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Crucial. They seem to have the lowest failure rate from what I've researched.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2-3 years.


----------



## repiv89

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I've been debating it, and I think I will want to buy one within the next year.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Corsair, Crucial

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

127


----------



## Darkseason

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes I own a mushkin chronos 120gb and yes I plan on adding another to my system*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *mushkin never had an issue with the one I have, corsair never had an issue with the one I have either*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *every 2 years. Between I just upgrade*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *127*


----------



## DevilDriver

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Do not currently own an SSD, have been looking to purchase one soon*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I have been considering OCZ, Intel, and Corsair. price and performance are an issue for me. looking for some thing at a good price to performance ratio*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *every 18-24 months*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *U.S Resident*


----------



## ZealotKi11er

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes i do. If 80GB capacity is not enough i plan to get a bigger SSD.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, OCZ, Corsair.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 18-24 months. This is via upgrades.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

43 (2/3)


----------



## b.walker36

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do not, and was planning but I'm not sure if i'll be employed in a few months so that means no ssd for me.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Not really worrying about it now, but reliability would be my biggest concern.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I usually upgrade my pc about every two years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I am not a Canadian Resident.


----------



## Vecte

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I do not currently own an SSD, but have wanted one for some time now. However, the SSD has always been low on my list, simply because of the cost.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *The ones I have considered most are Crucial and Intel. Both of these brands receive high customer reviews. My close friend has used both OCZ and Crucial, and his Crucial drives have always proven to be the better of the two. I do not have any personal experience with Intel, but the high customer remarks regarding quality have always made me anxious to get at one!*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I never really purchase a new PC, but I typically change the video card and processor every two years, and upgrade the socket maybe once every four years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *Not Canadian.*


----------



## Horatio McCallister

1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

- No, however I've been kind of keeping track of prices and am waiting for a nice price point to get one.

2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

- Not too entirely sure however I hear plenty of good things from Intel's SSD's.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

-I guess I would fall into the 2-3 years is when I usually get a new pc.

4. (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

-U.S Resident


----------



## HobieCat

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I currently own an intel SSD, and yes, I am planning on purchasing one in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I am planning on purchasing either an intel, corsair, or crucial. My choice will be based on price/performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 12 months or less. In my case, usually every 4 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

127


----------



## Hatchet

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, a Intel 320 80gb. Yes, a larger capacity Drive for games.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, Samasung. Price and reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 12 months.*


----------



## newbrevolution

1) *Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No, I do not currently own a SSD. Yes, I do have plans on purchasing one this year for a new build I am working on.

2) *If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I plan on purchasing a 120~128GB, looking at a Corsair M4. Plan on using it for the OS and a game or two. The reviews I read claim it to be good and fast in the areas where most people write data. I also recieved some suggestions by fellow OCN members to go with it. I do like Intel but looked else where because of the cost.

3) *How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every 2~3 years. I usually upgrade. This year however I am planning on building a 1155 system.

4) *(For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
The creators of the movie Fargo are complete liars! We do not sound Canadian, no offense Canada.


----------



## computer_man20037

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes I do. I have a 120 GB Samsung 470 SSD. No, I'm not looking for another one.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*The current one I have works great in my system so unless I can get a great deal on another samsung SSD 470 or 840 I'm content with my purchase.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Depends greatly on the components that come out and how I really want them and willing to spend the cash on them. I personally haven't updated my system in 6 months*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*I'm in the USA







*


----------



## Tech-Boy

1) Yes and Yes

2)Probably Intel, I love my G2

3) every 3 years probably. But do constant updates.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I own one. I use it as a boot drive/for my more often played games. I probably won't purchase another one until size gets larger and costs go down.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I am currently not loyal to any brand, as the one I own now is only 2 weeks old. It is a SanDisk, and I do like it so far.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

18-24 months.


----------



## Hagelund

Discrimination what about those who arent from US or Canada?


----------



## blkhwk20k

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I own a Corsair 128GB SSD and will buy a larger SSD when prices drop a bit more.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel or Crucial for performance and reliability

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

18 months or so between new builds.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Not Canadian but why the math question for just them?


----------



## 4.178343

1) Yes, going to buy one for a new laptop if it doesn't already come with one.

2) It has to be reliable, and fast, and cheap. That likely mean Samsung or Intel.

3) I purchase a new PC every 2-3 years.

4) 125+45/3-13=127


----------



## nicolasl46

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, and Yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, OCZ. Speed baby, thats all I care.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2-3 years, if the wife lets me.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## daswustfuch

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? At the moment no, I wish I had the money but lots of bills to pay can not afford shiny SSD's atm









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel would be my first choice, I love the brand never had a problem with their products









3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I would say 2-3 years, but upgrade more often.

Would be great to win one


----------



## Pao

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

~Yes I own a ssd. I keep almost getting another as the prices have been so great. So while I'm not planning planning, I guess I'm planning.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

~ Intel, Corsair, others depending on price and deal at the time. Price is my main factor, they say OCZ is unreliable, but this current one has lasted me a year and a half+, so meh.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years

~18-24 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

~N/A


----------



## audioxbliss

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I actually have 2. I want to take the SATA II SSD out and put it in my laptop, and use another SATA III SSD for my boot drive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsair or Intel. The Corsair because my current game drive is a Corsair drive, and I might as well have them match. The Intel SSDs sound much more reliable, though. Price really isn't a huge issue as I'm willing to pay the difference between top tier SSDs.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
American, born and raised.


----------



## brown bird

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes and Yes*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Crucial, because I already own one and it rocks!*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*It's been over 3 years, normally I just upgrade components.*

4) *Not Canadian.*


----------



## luXfer

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Multiple questions in one!
I currently own one SSD, but I don't plan on purchasing any more in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

If I were to plan to purchase one, I'd probably consider Corsair or Intel because I see them as reliable, but still competitive, brands.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I don't very often purchase new computers - my latest one was purchased a little over two years ago, and I have been upgrading it ever since.

Thanks OCN and Intel!


----------



## legoman786

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, and maybe. Depends what my financial status will be.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I will follow what the market tells me as far as reliability for certain brands.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

It's been 2 years easy since I've done a full upgrade of my system. I did purchase a laptop for my wife in the last year.


----------



## moosehead11

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? yes and yes will be pulling the trigger on a new SSD soon

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Crucial, Samsung, Intel (price performance and reliabilty of these three brands)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Mine is in a constant state of upgrade

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 43 2/3rds


----------



## Despair

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*No i don't, but I am interested in purchasing.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel, Crucial for reliability mostly.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

_*2 Years*_


----------



## naizarak

1) No and no.
2)OCZ - they're the cheapest.
3)I change computer parts every few months.


----------



## axipher

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I do and plan on putting one in any new rig I build or upgrade.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I'm looking to Intel or Samsung for my next purchase purely for reliability.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Each PC I own gets a new part every 3 months at a minimum.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

43.666 as written
- or -
127 if you follow order of operations...


----------



## Bobicon

In.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently do own a SSD and I will be willing to purchase a larger one (currently using a 60GB one) If prices go down.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Corsair. reliability is the most important factor for me then I go by performance then price. Brand really doesn't matter much to me, because a great product is a great product.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I usually upgrade major components in my computer once every year around Christmas when I have some extra money.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

IN!

1) I do not currently own an SSD which is why im entering in the first place, and yes i am planning to buy an SSD in the near future when the price drops.
2) If im buying a new SSD, im going with either Intel 520 series because they are reliable, or im going with Crucial M4's because they are FAST
3) I purchase a new PC every 4ish years however i do upgrade small things along the way.
4) As a Canadian, i know that 125+45 / 3 -13 = 127


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Currently own an Agility 2 120GB and I am looking to upgrade to SATAIII/6Gbps soon.
*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I'm a fan of the Agility series, good price for the performance and have not had any reliability issues so would be looking at an Agility 3, possibly a Vertex. Would also consider Corsair's Force drives also, all depends on the right price.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Upgrade the "core" computer(CPU/Mobo/RAM) about every 2-3 years. Video cards are usually 12-18 months.*


----------



## jesusboots

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, the current cost of ssd's keeps me from buying them over other components.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
At the moment, and have been looking at ocz and fusionio's pci ssd's. But I'd use any if for free

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Complete? Never, but I upgrade parts as new ones come out and then become affordable

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
Im not canadian, but the answer is 43.667


----------



## Orbital

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


Good luck! We will select and notify winners by PM after 3/20/12. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entrants must reside in either the US or Canada (except Quebec). Full terms and conditions are available to read here: http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-ssd-contest-terms-and-conditions[/quote]

1) I Currently have 2SSD's, and I plan on buying 2 or 3 more in the near future, for a second computer build.
2) OCZ, Corsair, Intel, Samsung, which ever drive benchmarks the fastest, and is the best for the $$$
3) I probably purchase a new machine every 12 months or less.
---


----------



## Sionistic

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Not yet. Planned to get one in my next computer build.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Will go by price and reviews at the time of purchase.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I tend to build a new computer every 3-4 years.


----------



## thrgk

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, I do own 1 64gb M4, which is not enough, and will purchase a 128gb one soon, just waiting for prices to fall.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I planning on buying either a m4 or a 320, since those are in my price range, and the reliability of both are the best.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I don't buy new pc's, just upgrade my components in the one I have, usually annually.


----------



## Homeles

1) Yes, I own an SSD. No, I do not plan on purchasing another anytime soon.

2) Almost any brand is alright with me. Price to performance ratio is the primary concern for me, then brand (customer service/RMA hassle), then reliability.

3) I buy a new computer every 3+ years.


----------



## zorg1983

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *no i am not , i am planning to buy when i will afford it.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Cruicial or Intel= speed , performance , reliability*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *2-3 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Red Man

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, looking to purchase 2-3 in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Brands: Crucial, Intel, OWC, Corsair. Why: performance, price, reliability, recommendations from friends, family, and reviewers.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Depends on the performance increase that I would get out of a new PC but I will usually start fresh every 2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian


----------



## matrix2000x2

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I currently own an SSD. Yes I am planning on purchasing one or more in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I am considering price per performance of an SSD regardless of brand. I will generally look at OCZ, Crucial, Patriot, and Corsair SSDs.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Probably upgrade to a new platform every 6 months.


----------



## Rothen

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1. No I do not. I had my last laptop fall to the floor, and the hard drive died (everything else unharmed). I am finding an SSD a viable option now that I don't want something that will break like that again. Will I buy one in the immediate future? Probably not. However, if the offer presents itself, I might buy one.

2. If I were to buy one, it would be the one that gets good reviews from critics and users. I don't have a specific brand in mind, but if I could pick up an Intel one at a steal, I would get it. Otherwise I will look for price/performance.

3. I generally buy a new computer every 2-3 years.


----------



## bdeester

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I do, a 120GB Intel 510 series. I do, in fact plan on purchasing one very soon.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *As my Intel SSD has been nothing but great for me I am definitely looking at Intel again, but I'm also checking out Crucial, Corsair, and Samsung*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *As my next build is really only my second official rig, I guess I fall within the 18-24 month group*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I'm a resident of the US







*


----------



## Pencuri

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own an outdated G.Skill Falcon for my boot drive and thats it.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsiar, Crucial, intel and Patriot
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years sounds right
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian, but the answer is 127.


----------



## van13330gg

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't have an SSD right now and planning to purchase an SSD in the future when I have the fund.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I would like to get the Crucial M4. I want performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I haven't purchase a new pc in a couple of months.


----------



## SergeiH

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
-No I do not own one currently but if I will get the money to buy one, I mean why not, sure.-
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
-Well for that kind of card i would most likely get the 510 Series 120GB because the pricing is not over the top (although it is quite a lot) the read and write speeds are amazing and just overall, it is exactly what a person would need.-
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I buy a new PC every like 24 months.. and sometimes upgrade it in between (I custom build it)
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Lonestar

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I have a ocz core 3 but looking towards upgrading to a faster drive soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

samsung, crucial or intel - all of the above mainly performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

As often as I can afford to.


----------



## Wookie Man

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own a Crucial M4 64 GB, and possibly will consider upgrading this summer.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'm looking mostly at Crucial and intel, possibly OCZ. Considering performance, reliability and price heaviest.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
About every 20 months or so, it really depends on what games I am into.


----------



## lolmont

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do own one for my Desktop but was thinking of getting one for a laptop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Plextor, Intel, Crucial, Samsung

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-4 years depending how much faster things get.


----------



## ghostrider85

Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*i have not owned a single ssd yet but looking to buy once i have the money to burn.*

2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*either intel or crucial, reliability is the most important factor to me, and i heard that intel and crucial makes the most reliable ssd's out there .*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*i don't purchase a whole new PC, i just upgrade every component one at a time. i purchase a new component like every 3-4 months.*


----------



## jck

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I own 4. No I'm not.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Kingston. Price and the fact their rebates are a check and not a debit card.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

(I'm not Canadian)


----------



## chewdude

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes. Maybe

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel cause I already own 3 and know they are well build. OCZ same as intel. Crucial due to recommendation. Samsung due to owning in my laptop and liking.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18-24


----------



## LightSpeedIII

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I do not plan on buying one in the near future, however, I would like to.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
n/a, but Intel, OCZ, Corsair, and Crucial

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
For a brand new PC I would like to try to keep it for 5+ years, however I would like to replace parts every so often.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not Canadian but 127 is the correct answer


----------



## Warmonger

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No I do not own one currently, and yes I do plan on purchasing one in the future to remove the bottleneck that's been known as the "hard drive" for years.









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsair or Intel tend to be the most reliable. When it comes to a SSD reliability is more crucial to me then performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 5+ years.









4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## sockpirate

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own an OCZ Agility II, i plan on getting another for raid.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I like the brands Crucial, and Kingston, i only have an OCZ SSD becuase i didnt know much about SSDs when i bought it.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I would say i am constantly upgrading my current pc, so i would have to go with every 12 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*


----------



## phenom01

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes. Also plan to buy more in the future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)
*Crucial, Intel, and Samsung. Price, Performance, Reliability*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 12 months or less*


----------



## Extreme Newbie

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
- I do not own an SSD but do plan on adding one to one or more of my rigs.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
- Intel and Crucial seem to be the SSD's of choice these days. Performance and reliability are more important than price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- I never purchase new PC's however I purchase PC components on a monthly basis.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
- 125 +(45/3)-13= 127


----------



## Agent_kenshin

1) Yes. I planning on purchasing 1-2 SSD's this year.

2) Curcal M4, Samsung 820 or Intel 510 series SSD. I look at the following in this order; Price, reliability, and reputation for good tech support.

3) About 3-5 years. I upgrade various hardware on my Mobo till i can't anymore. My current board which is my sig rig is going on over 5 years strong









4) Don't live in Canada


----------



## Skuloth

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently have an OCZ vertex 2 60 gb, but I've been considering getting another SSD to put games and other programs on as well.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Typically would look for a OCZ, Corsair, or Crucial drive. I should probably add intel to that list, cause I'm not entirely certain why they aren't already on there.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I would say that I don't purchase a new PC very often, but I add new things to my current one probably every 8-12 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Not a Canadian, therefore I don't have to do math, woo!

Thanks for the opportunity Intel and OCN


----------



## grayskunk

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own 2 80gb intel 520







one was a christmas gift and the other was so nessary for raid but three would be better ! I also have a ocz 60gb in my netbook and another in my htpc.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I would get another intel 520 to add to the raid, no seriously. If I won, I still would.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I usually upgrade parts as I go along. I'd say my computer is completly different every 18-24 months.

4) not canadian


----------



## ne0h

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Sadly I do not. I've been on the same HDD for the past two computers I've built over the last five years. I'd like to purchase one but am going back to school soon so I don't see it happening.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel, Crucial, or OCZ. With Intel having fabs near my home (Hillsboro, Oregon) I like to support locally operated companies so I would most likely be buying one from them unless they were out of stock and for some reason my current HDD died.
*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Once every two to three years I upgrade my system. I just upgraded to a system that has SATA3.
*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

I'm not Canadian, but the rules say to answer all the questions. By order of operations the correct answer is 127.

45/3=15
125+15=140
140-13=127

Sum is 127.

A huge thanks to OCN for continuing to provide these contests to all of the members. I think a lot of us would still be stuck with some hardware if it wasn't for this place.









EDIT: Oh... look at that... my post count is 127.


----------



## tehmaggot

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
- Yes, my OCZ Vertex 2 120GB. I'll be getting at least two more for other machines in my home.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
- At this point anything but OCZ. I've had issues with their firmware updates killing drives over time ever since the beginning. I'd have to research offerings because I commit to any brand. I'd feel safe saying that Intel, Patriot, and Samsung have considerably safe offerings.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- I never buy full machines. I upgrade piece by piece whenever the mood hits me.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
-I'm a US resident


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No, but I would like to get one soon.
*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Corsair, Intel, OCZ
*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2-3 years.

BTW... Awesome giveaway again

IN

KTHXBAI


----------



## GoodInk

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I don not own one yet.
I am planning on buying more than one in 2012, one for every system for a total of three. Laptop, desktop, HTPC/server

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel,not so much for price but more for reliability, customer service, software, and performance. There are cheaper and faster ones out there, but I believe Intel has the best overall package.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Desktop 18 - 24 months, laptops 2-3 years if it can still hang or hasn't died.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 min?
N/A I'm From the USA


----------



## PhuriousGeorge

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Do not currently own an SSD. Was waiting until the technology was proven or I had money to burn. Yes, I'd love to purchase one sometime in the near future, perhaps for my next mod.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Honestly, I haven't looked into the brands yet. I'm still open. Need to do some research*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Generally about every 1.5 years. I tend to buy close to top-end equipment and deal with it until I'm ready for a new purchase. Of course, that's alternating between my laptop and desktop, so 3 years to replace a computer.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Not Canadian*


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1. I don't. I would like to, but money is a slight problem!








2. Good support, performance and reliability. A reasonable price always help.
3. 18-24 months, although I do upgrade more often than that.
4. Not Canadian, but I'll answer anyways. 43.6666666 Edit: Woah my bad, forgot about the order of operations... Real answer=127


----------



## Whodie

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, a Patriot Torqx 2. Yes, as part of my next build*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Crucial M4 or Corsair Force GT for price & performance, but these new 520's may make me rethink that!*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*"Full" PC, every 12-18 months but component upgrades are much more frequent - every 3-6 months*


----------



## notetoself066

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do not own one now, however I've been interested in picking one up next time I have the cash/prices drop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Like I said, price is a big issue for me. I haven't heard any major complaints about specific brands. I wouldn't be too concerned about performance as long as it's outdoing the standard HDD. Intel seems like it's usually at the higher price range so they wouldn't really be considered.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Throughout the year I upgrade when I can, a full new PC is prob every 2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not a Canadian resident.


----------



## SuperMudkip

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I do not but I am currently looking to purchase one in the very near future

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Brands that I'm looking are Corsair, Intel, and OCZ. All three brands are very reliable and of all the SSD's on the market Intel has probably the fastest Read/Write speed. As for price it does not really matter, because in the long run you can reuse a SSD in almost any system with a SATA connection.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every year I buy a desktop, even more than one over the course of the year.


----------



## royo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. When models with higher capacity for a decent price show up I will.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial or Corsair, the main thing is it needs to be reliable and have enough space for a decent price, which SSDs at this time don't have.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12-18 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian.


----------



## cubanresourceful

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, Yes (thinking on two 64GB in RAID0).

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsair M4: Not SandForce (wouldn't want my SSD to fail), relatively good price, relatively good IO.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade every two years or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Why only Canadians? Legality issues?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

1) I currently own an SSD for my laptop, no plans to purchase one in the near future.

2) Hypothetical as I'm not planning on purchasing one: OCZ, Intel, G.Skill

3) New components every 3-6mo, complete PC overhaul every year or so.


----------



## Virgle144

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? When the price drop

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Price/Performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 12-18

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Los Hog

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning ?on purchasing one or more in the near future

Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial because never tried anything else

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

About every 12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Sorry Not Canadian. but answer is 127*


----------



## yuisporing

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do currently own an SSD but I do plan on purchasing another for my laptop to help out with boot times!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Only brands I current trust is Intel(own one), Samsung (own one), and Crucial due to it's good reputation.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I would say ever year in a half or so will I do major upgrades to my PC or decide to build another.


----------



## Tman5293

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Do not own one currently. Yes, I do plan on buying one when I can get a 1TB SSD for $150.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Looking at Intel, Samsung, and Corsair. As with all my other components, I'm looking for the best price/performance ratio.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Doesn't really apply to me unless were talking about a full motherboard, RAM, CPU platform upgrade. If that is the case then my answer is every 18-24 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian, but the answer is 127.

Math:

45 / 3 = 15
15 + 125 = 140
140 - 13 = 127


----------



## caffeinescandal

I'm in!









1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Nope. I do plan on getting one in the future probably when the HDD prices go back to normal so I can upgrade my storage too.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I was looking at the Corsair Force 3 60GB. Looks just what I need

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I would say I build a max of 3 computers annually. Not for business or anything but for personal use.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I live in SoCal. lol


----------



## CHez

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, I have a Crucial C300 64GBwhich runs my OS and a few AutoDesk Programs. I am looking at purchasing a Larger Capacity drive as mine is always near full capacity.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I bought a Crucial C300 64GB as my first SSD because it was one of the cheapest SATA III drives on the market at the time (13 months ago) but now there is a much larger selection. Intel is one of the best companies in the PC industry and i am leaning toward the new SATA III 520 series to purchase in the near future (6-8 months) for its blazing speeds and high quality

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I built my first Custom Desktop PC about 13 months ago, and went with as much of the best components i could afford at the time including my SATA III SSD. Even today my Rig still keeps up with many of the Mid/High end gaming rigs and should still be in another year hopefully to get my money's worth (especially with a new SSD (-; ). So I would say about 2-3 years.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
the answer is 43.667 ( The Answer is always 43!)


----------



## 1keith1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, Not for quite a while.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Not sure.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years


----------



## Cicero

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Only if the prices drop.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Really any brand but I am leaning towards OCZ.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I try to get a new component every 3-6 months or so.*


----------



## ragtag7

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not currently own an SSD. I am planning on purchasing some in the near future though.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel and Crucial meet all my standards for speed, performance, and reliability. Same goes with the prices. I would definitely throw my money at those two companies anytime for an SSD.









3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase a new PC about every 3-4 years.


----------



## rpgman1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, 60GB OCZ Vertex 2*. *Yes if prices drop and rebates are fast.*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Any brand, but leaning towards Intel due to brand and reliability.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years*


----------



## M0rbidDeath

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yup! A corsair Force 2 90GB. It's a boot drive, though it's pretty full so perhaps!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? The corsair drive hasn't given me any trouble though I may consider other brands.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I purchase new PC components constantly. A full rebuild? All at one time? Upgrade every so often.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 127


----------



## kdon

1) Yes, I currently own an Intel 320 80Gb SSD. I am planning on purchasing another in the near future, as I would like a higher capacity drive for the applications I cannot fit on my current drive.

2) I will probably purchase a Crucial, Intel 520, or OCZ SSD, as speed is a priority, along with a reasonable price and warranty/reliability.

3) I purchase a new PC every 18-24 months.

4) N/A

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## theCanadian

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Well, my netbook has a 4GB SSD, but Its kinda crap. More of a flash drive than anything. I have no plans for an SSD, but it would be awesome to have one as a boot drive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'd probably go with Intel. They seem to be ahead of the game compared to everyone else.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Depends. It's more along the lines of an upgrade now and then.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Well, I don't live there anymore, but I am still Canadian. Assuming standard order of operations the answer is 125+(45/3)-13 ==> 125+15-13 ==> 140-13 = 127


----------



## Nemesis158

So in, could use an SSD for my new folding build

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, two in fact (Patriot Inferno and Samsung 830). I might buy another for my new folding rig at some point

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Samsung, Patriot, Intel, OCZ, Crucial are all great brands with high reliability and performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
depends on how much money i have. seems to be about 2 years between my main rig and the new folding rig

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
also not Canadian but 42 2/3


----------



## Macke93

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, a corsair force 3 series 120GB. I'm planning to buy one or two more!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsair, OCZ or Intel, atleast 550mb/s speed! maximum price of 200 euros.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years.


----------



## i got dat ku5h

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *yes and yes*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel and Plextor price and performence*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Every 18-24 months*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *Born In America*


----------



## clickhere.exe

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I currently do not own any SSDs but I am looking to buy a SATAII unit for my notebook and a SATAIII unit for the desktop.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

In descending order of importance to me: price, reliability, performance. I consider brands such as Intel, Samsung, and Crucial for their reputation for reliability.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I buy new PCs after more than 3 years (Around 4 years), with some minimal upgrades around every year or more.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

127


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


Yes, yes
Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


Corsair - price / performance, brand (warranty)
Intel - reliability
Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


Upgrades, 12 months or less. Whole new PC, 2-3 years.

Quote:


> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


Mathematical: 125 + (45/3) - 13 = 127
Literal: 125 + 45 = 170 / 3 = 56.67 - 13 = 43.67 (to 2 d.p)


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> *4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
> 43.666 as written
> - or -
> 127 if you follow order of operations...


You need a comma: 125 plus 45, divided by 3 minus 13 to make it 43.66...7 as written.


----------



## KJ4MRC

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
A) No I do not, I am planning on purchasing one if the prices get alot cheaper.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
A) Intel, crucial, and OCZ. Price, performance, brand and reliability.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
A) 2-3 Years (sooner for upgrades).


----------



## RussianJ

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Own a Agility 1, 60gb. I would if the budget allowed a larger/faster one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel for sheer reliability. OCZ or Crucial for price/performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Never a brand new system. Always rebuilding, so 12 months or less would still apply.


----------



## stumped

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* Yes i own 1. and not, not planning to purchase in near future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* Crucial (performance, reliability), and intel (brand, reliability, performance)

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* 18-24 months.
*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* not Canadian.


----------



## Citra

1) Yup, OCZ Vertex 3. Definitely, once you go ssd, there is no going back.
2) Crucial, Intel, OCZ. I need mostly the bet price an best reliability.
3) Around three years, but have many upgrades before then.
4) 127


----------



## rdrdrdrd

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No I do not, I have considered it but I have put more money into audio atm.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Ive looked at crucial, samsung, and intel

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every two to three years with upgrades in between

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I am not Canadian, but 127 following order of operations, or 43 2/3rds left to right


----------



## deathlikeeric

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? nope dont own one cant afford one at the moment, and yes i, always looking for some at a good price.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? i was lookung ay the patriot torq 2 , cause of the price and the speed

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? depending when i decide to sell mine and build another, but usually for atleast 12 month

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Mathematical: 127. Literal: 43.67


----------



## scriz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No I do not own one and yes I am considering the purchase of one.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel and possibly OCZ*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I've NEVER "purchased" a new PC. Mine have always been built piece by piece by myself. I try to keep my components rather new, though.







*


----------



## UltraHoboLord

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I own the M4 64gb on my unfinished phantom build.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Crucial because of the reliability and great performance for the price.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I upgrade my PC about every year if that's a "new" PC. It just depends if somethings getting slow or breaks.


----------



## NoGuru

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I have a 64G M4 and I would like to get a larger SSD in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I don't have a brand picked out but I will look for the fastest for the cheapest price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12 months or less.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not Canadian.


----------



## royalflush5

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not own one, I'm waiting on prices to drop just a bit more to get one, since I'll be getting a new mobo soon

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel and OCZ, for their mad speed, and to me they seem very reliable as well

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I prefer to upgrade about every year to year and a half, although if I switch platforms (AMD to Intel) I make sure I get use out of my current setup, which is about 2.5-3 years

In for teh win


----------



## Twinstrike

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No. I do plan on purchasing one as a storage device primarily for my music.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*The brands I've been considering are OCZ, Crucial and Corsair. OCZ products always seem to have a high rating on many review sites. Corsair products I've owned previously in the past, so I recognize the brand more than the others. I haven't owned any Crucial products, but based on research, I've found they had the great latency, and were highly recommended, reliable and extremely fast.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I purchase a new computer at least every 4 years. In between I try to upgrade the current PC with parts as often as 1 month or as long as 1 year.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I'm not Canadian, but the answer is 127.
By order of operations (I still remember my PEMDAS):
125 + 45 / 3 - 13
125 + 15 - 13
140 - 13
127*


----------



## Maniak

I'm in! Great giveaway. Thank to Intel and OCN for doing this.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I do, a Crucial 128GB. I am considering getting a bigger sized one in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
The brands I'm considering are Intel and Samsung and Crucial. I prefer their reliability and their performance is damn good. I would choose a Samsung or Crucial over an Intel due to Intel's higher price points.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I build a new PC every 2-3 years.


----------



## xPwn

In









1. I Do not own a SSD, I don't have enough money

2. I would purchase a Samsung or a Crucial due to their lower price.

3. How Often do you buy a new PC, I don't buy, i build every 2-4 Years.


----------



## btwalter

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I'd like to, if my financial situation allows it

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Corsair or OCZ, Corsair because they make a red SSD, OCZ because well.. not sure actually...

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Every 12 months


----------



## Osea23

1) no. A bit too expensive.
2) corsair, intel, or crucial. Why? Because I've heard many good reviews from these companies.
3) 3 years.

I'm in


----------



## Slahtr

In please! I would love one of these baby's!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I currently do not own a SSD. I do plan on buying one when the wife allows me... so, is hell starting to get any colder yet?

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial mainly due to performance/reliability. Reliability is by far the main thing I look for in most components.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Maybe every 3 years if I'm lucky.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I think the answer for Canadians would be the same as Americans... which is 43 2/3.


----------



## bumsoil

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

yes, and yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

intel, crucial

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

all the time....

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

im merkin


----------



## Phry

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

- Yes and Yes!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

- Either Corsairs or OCZ. Good prices and because I've had good experiences with all my corsair products. They've also been proven to perform very well.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

- 18-24 Months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

- Minnesota is close to Canada, but not quite there yet.


----------



## DUpgrade

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I have a Corsair Force GT 120GB

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I like Intel and Corsair, don't mind the SandForce controller as they are compadible iwth my Intel z68 mobo and like the price/performance aspect.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years I upgrade things like the CPU. I usually will upgrade a GPU within a few years and plan to Crossfire within a year.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
American's can't do math? The answer is still 127.

Thanks for the shot OCN.


----------



## The-Real-Link

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Own four of them, all Intel of various brands.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Other brands continue to tempt me with their high numbers but their rates of failure put my perspective in check. Now that Intel's 520 series is on par with others and their warranty / quality continues to be great, I would *still* only be considering Intel.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Whenever I feel like building a new system. Maybe every 2-3 years but timing and funds determine it.


----------



## H Strong

Count me in

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes and Yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ because I have 2 and love them, and also the price of them.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18-24 months for myself, 12-18 months for friends and family.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm American but 43 and 2/3 from wording, or 127 following order of operations


----------



## Redwoodz

In
1.) I do own a SSD,and I plan on purchasing many in the near future.

2.) I plan on purchasing at this moment either a Patriot Wildfire 120GB,CrucialM4 or Samsung 830 for my machine and probably some 64GB from the same brands for client builds.I go with the best price/performance and quality of customer service.

3.)I purchase personally around 1 total system a year.


----------



## Behemoth777

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No I do not currently own an ssd. Yes, I do plan on replacing my hdd with an ssd in the future when the prices come down.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel - Heard they were very reliable and i've used an intel ssd before.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I purchase a brand new pc every 3-4 years, but I upgrade my video card yearly.*

Thanks intel


----------



## ocmi_teddy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*crutial, ocz, intel. Price and performance rule*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*every 2 years about*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*I'm not Canadian but the answer is 43 2/3rds*


----------



## Axis24

1) Do you currenently own an SSD? YES
2) Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? YES
and if so what brand are you considering? Not sure at the moment I will have to see what is out at that time and see the performance specs.
3)I do a new build or an upgrade about every 6months to a year.


----------



## benpack101

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do not currently own an SSD. I am seriously thinking about purchasing one for my next computer that will be built by the end of the summer.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I'm going to try and stay away from any brand loyalty and do some heavy research and find the best performance for my price range. That being said, Intel, and Corsair I would trust as reliable brands.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I purchase a new PC every 4-5 years.*


----------



## Riou

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes. Yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial, Intel, Samsung. Price and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian. A positive real number.


----------



## klewlis1

I'm in and hope i win!!!









1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? YES and YES

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Crucial , OCZ, Price and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?every 2-3 yrs

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?I'm American


----------



## zalbard

1) Do you currently own an SSD? _Yes._ Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? _Yes._

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? _Samsung or Intel (reliability and performance)._

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? _24 months._


----------



## coachmark2

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I do not currently own an SSD, but I run many programs from a USB 3.0 flash drive, which is really snappy. Also use it for Windows ReadyBoost. If there is a good deal on one, I would definitely jump on it.









*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
OCZ, Intel, Crucial. Reliability, price per GB of storage, performance.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every two years or so.

Annnnd, I'm not Canadian


----------



## rafety58

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I do not own a SSD, I might be buying one in the future

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Not sure on which brand. I have done a little research and its a tie right now between. Intel, OCZ, and Crucial

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I upgrade parts once every 3-6 months so its hard to say when one pc becomes a new one.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

43.666 or 127


----------



## zdude

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes, I own a corsair force 3 60GB, and i am also planning on purchasing a second larger one for all my programs in addition to the current one which will then become just windows not windows and all my programs*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Currently i am considering purchasing the 180GB version of corsair's Force 3*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I purchase a new pc as soon as I can afford one, which is usally about 2-3 years*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?[/QUOTE] *i am not canadian (go south to america) but the answer is 43.333333 or 43 2/3 or 131/3*


----------



## G33K

In, please!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes, Corsair Nova V32 in my Asus G60VX laptop. Love it, and want to get one for my upcoming desktop build (this contest would help







)*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel, Corsair, OCZ, et. al. Price and capacity are major deciding factors, also reliability (but that's with every hard drive I consider)*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Whenever I need one, finances willing. Recently bought a gaming laptop, plan on building a desktop.*


----------



## Tennobanzai

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes and possibly buying another within the year.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel or Crucial. Reliability and customer service matters the most for me.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Once a year.


----------



## WeirdSexy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? *No.*
Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No, I'm a sophomore college student strapped for cash. My system is aging, I'd probably see more benefit from putting an extra 4gigs of RAM in or upgrading my GPU.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel or Corsair for performance and reliability, Crucial for price.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Over 3 years. Hopefully I'll get a decent job when I'm out of school and I can shorten that interval.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *American's can't do math? Oh that's right, we love pizza instead.*


----------



## SchmoSalt

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No. I plan on purchasing one in the near future when I build my new computer.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Corsair, Samsung, and OCZ for their price/performance per GB.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 3 years.*


----------



## ilhe4e12345

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I dont currently own one yet, but i will be looking at purchasing a 120-180gig model in the coming months.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, Samsung, OCZ

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I rebuild and upgrade my PC every 12-18months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I am a united states resident.


----------



## malikq86

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I do not have one..but would LOVE YOU if I won! I do plan to eventually get one...but no money currently. tax return? #longwaitahead

 








*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Crucial M4, Corsair Performance Pro, Samsung 830, Intel 520... because I know my SSDs (researched them all to death)...and these are the best in performance/price/reliability. All 3 factors must be looked at. Reliability being the most important. Price/Performance #2..depending on the person.









*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I do a full upgrade after ever 4 years exactly. So..I plan to do a full upgrade in April (Sandybridge)! Yes, its been 4 years since I've touched the inside of my PC..its begging for some love!


----------



## phillyd

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
no, possibly

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
intel, ocz, price/size ratio

-3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18-24 months
in


----------



## OJX

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, Intel X25-M80. Maybe one this summer if I earn enough money for a desktop build.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Mainly Intel because of performance and reliability. Might consider a different option if I read reviews and see that the other manufacturers have pulled up the quality of their drives.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

18-24 months
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?[/QUOTE]

125 + 45/3 - 13 = *127*
Thanks for the chance to win


----------



## AtomicFrost

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*
Yes. It's an OCZ Solid 3 60GB. I am planning on purchasing a faster / larger capacity SSD when Windows 8 is released.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*
Right now I'm not really looking at any one brand. Most likely I'll go with OCZ, Intel, Crucial, or Corsair. I'll be looking for an SSD that has the best balance of price, performance, and capacity.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
My last few builds have been every 3 years, but hopefully in the future it'll be closer to 12-18 months.









*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*
I'm not Canadian. It depends on how you look at the question:

125 + (45/3) -13 = 127 Following OOO

(125+45) / 3 -13 = 43.666~

Thank you for having this giveaway!


----------



## Arundor

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I don't currently own one. I'm on a budget so I would only buy one if they were on sale for a very good price.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel, Corsair or Crucial, since they all are a reputation for reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Over 3 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*This is tricky because I've seen contests that expect you *not* to follow order of operations and penalize you if you do (speaking from personal experience here). Other contests do the opposite.
With proper order of operations: 127
Without order of operations: 43.66 (or 43 and 2/3)*


----------



## Kaine

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I own one, I may or may not purchase a new one to expand my laptop's SSD.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Crucial, for the performance and at times the price.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I purchase a new build every 2 years, essentially. Otherwise I upgrade within a year.*


----------



## Silver_WRX02

1. Yes and Yes
2. Intel, performance and reliability
3. 2-3 years
4. 127, but i'm not Canadian.


----------



## ixsis

Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes I own several and plan to purchase more this year.
If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I mainly go with Crucial (first) or Intel (second) and the reason is simple, they are the best products.
How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I usually build out a new PC at least once a year.
(For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Ghooble

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No, and I have highly considered it

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Crucial, OCZ, and Intel all pretty reliable brands

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years because I'm not rich









4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not canadian, but 43.66666?


----------



## rick19011

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes I own a SSD, I may purchase another in the future if my SSD fails.
*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel, although not the cheapest they are very reliable and provide high performance.
*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every 2-3 years.


----------



## Faint

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
- *No, I currently do not and I am planning on buying one in the near future.*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
- *I am considering either getting a Crucial M4 for price and reliability, a Mushkin for the same reasons, a Corsair Force performance, and or even an Intel SSD for their name and reliability.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
-*Maybe every every 12-18 months or longer.*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Kyo

In
1) Do you currently own an SSD?
*No*
Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Probably the Crucial M4, because it seems to be recommended by everyone*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*18-24 months*


----------



## Jobotoo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Currently yes I have two. I am planning to buy a few more in the near future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I really like Crucial and Intel, so it will most likely be purchased from one of them. It is because of the reliability and performance.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I usually build a new computer every 2 years or so, with the occasional upgrade in between.
*


----------



## vtech1

1) yes i have an OCZ agility 3 120gb ssd
2) i have just bought one ,was looking for something really cheap but ended up paying $180
3) i dont have enough money to buy a new PC every now and then but i try to upgrade atleast 1 part per year (cpu, gpu, mobo and stuff like that)

im in if i still qualify


----------



## dkim1359

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes, I am always considering purchasing additional hardware in the near future (including SSDs).*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Corsair. I base my choices on performance, price, and reliability. I'd consider brand a pseudo-proxy for reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I keep my parts generally for about 6-12 months on average.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*Not a Canadian resident, but I'd say 127.*


----------



## truestorybro545

The likeliness of winning this competition is extremely slim, but I have nothing to lose and OC.net is the best website on Earth. Period. Again.

1) I do not own an SSD of any sort. Have always wanted one and was thinking of selling an old rig's parts to buy one.

2) If I were to purchase an SSD, it would either be Intel or Crucial.Crucial is strong and reliable from what I've heard, but Intel is supposed to be the top of the line.

3) Every two to three years, I make a new computer. Or at least change the parts up by selling off the old ones. Fun business computers are.

4) I don't live in Canada, but the answer is 43.666666666666666666666667. I don't even.....


----------



## kubed_zero

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently have a Muskin Callisto Deluxe 120GB SSD, and hate it. I have had it fail on me three times

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, Corsair

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 3 years, probably


----------



## theyedi

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
yes,2x 80 gb intel ssd. possibly

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
intel and corsair. best performance and they seem to be most reliable and offer best warranty support

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years


----------



## kyismaster

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*
Yes! Ofcourse! I love them.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Cosair, or Crucial M4.
Because Crucial Has top notch performance with reliability, rock solid marvel controllers. and is relatively cheap for Sata 6.
Even though Corsair has Sandforce controllers, it has one of the best reliability in its class, with speed performance too!*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 *years, over 3 years)?
Every 5-10 years.
*

Edit: For the people who can't do math: *125 + (45 / 3) - 13 = 127*


----------



## Boinz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Don't own one, but do plan on purchasing. With the triopoly of HDD still gouging prices, it seems its time to finally take the plunge into SSD's
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial and Kingston came to mind, Intel having SLC and higher reliability for a higher price of course.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-4 years, depending on my economic position.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
43.66666666666666667


----------



## Desidero

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't currently own one, but I'm planning on buying one soon for my new build.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I've been considering Intel, Crucial and OCZ. Reliability and performance are the two most important things, so I'm leaning more toward Intel/Crucial.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I build a new PC every 4 years or so, but I make updates between builds if necessary.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian!


----------



## mnishimura00

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes, I have an SSD. Yes, I plan on purchasing one in the future for my next computer.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I am considering OCZ, Crucial, Intel, and Patriot. All of them have good performance, good reliability and reasonable price.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I purchase a new PC around every 2-3 years.*


----------



## Myrlin

1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes. Yes.*

2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel or Crucial, because they are both reliable and have great performance.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years*


----------



## Zachariah

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I do not own an SSD. I do plan on buying one for my next build which is planned on happening later this year.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I plan on picking up whatever has the best read and write speeds, and most reliability with a size of about 240GB.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I purchase/build a new PC every 2-3 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*125 + 45 / 3 - 13 = 127*


----------



## justdan

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, and no.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I'm not but if I was I'd consider another crucial or intel because I've almost always heard good things about both in performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? n/a


----------



## last_exile

In! In! I am so in!

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I currently do. Will be purchasing one near christmas time maybe...

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I'm considering Samsung, Intel, and Corsair, because the priceerformance ratios are the best from what i've heard.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I don't really, My current rig just changes bit by bit every month or so until one day it's suddenly not the same PC i had six months ago.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I'm not maple-leafian


----------



## shiftwig113

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I Don't Own an SSD. I'm planning on purchasing one Christmas time or early next year.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*If i was to buy one today i Would buy Crucial, Intel, Samsung, Kingston, or Corsair. And Definitely NOT under any circumstance an OCZ Drive. Crucial would be my first choice because they have a perfect balance of reliability, Performance and Pricing. Intel and Samsung Drives seem more reliable according to reviews however they are a little bit over what i can afford. Samsung performs better (According to benchmarks) But almost everyone says that Intel SSD's last the longest so in my eyes they are equal. All other drives i referenced are a step down from Intel/Crucial/Samsung but are all FAR more reliable than anything OCZ put on the market*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Depends really. I mean in the last year i bought/put together two systems and before that its been 2 years when i bought my i7 920 system brand new*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Not Canadian







*


----------



## Specops53

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, would like to get a SATA 3.0 SSD

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Probably the OCZ vertex series I have heard a lot of good things about them and they have a good price to performance ratio.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a new PC every 12-18 months.


----------



## IrishV8

No i do not curently have an ssd. yes i do plan on buying one in the near future.

Intel for their reliability. Samsung mainly the looks of the drive.

purchase a pc not to often but i do random updates to my computer every 4-8 months.


----------



## iCrap

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, i have an SSD in my desktop (Just a small one). I was considering purchasing one for my laptop... as the one in there is very slow*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Any SSD is fine as long as it is reliable and will not fail.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Never purchase a "new pc", always reusing parts when i can. But upgrade the motherboard and CPU at around 3 years


----------



## DAI_JAZZER

1 no 2 if I were then it would be a cruicial m4 and 3 Not very often as short of money

Sent from my JB iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BeDuckie

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, I own an OCZ Vertex 2 60GB SSD. I am planning on purchasing another for my new laptop soon.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
OCZ-price, reliability, performance
Intel-reliability, performance
Corsair- performance, reliability, brand

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Approximately every 2 years

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
125 + [(45/3)-13] = 127

Thanks OCN!


----------



## NKrader

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Nope, Im looking at throwing one in my rig when i can afford it, its one of the first things i want to upgrade
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Samsung, Crucial, why? Price/Performance
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
i never buy a whole computer at once. what do you think im rich or somthing? once piece at a time baby


----------



## Kyleinator

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Currently I have a Force GT 120gb and once prices go down I would like to get another with a larger capacity for data.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? The SSD brands I am considering are Corsair, Crucial, and Intel. When I'm looking into SSD's I look for Performance > Reliability > Price > Brand.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I don't really purchase a new pc but I keep my parts up to date. Every generation or every other generation I upgrade my components. I built my first PC 2.5 years ago and currently the only parts that are still on my pc now are optical drives, and 7200 rpm hdd (as data drive). Everything else has been upgraded.

Thank you for this opportunity.


----------



## Archngamin

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes Crucial M4 64gb. Yes, planning to swap out my current HDD with an SSD.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Crucial, Intel, or Corsair. (Price/Reliability)*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years*


----------



## Dimaggio1103

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes its arriving tomorrow,and yes probably to increase space of current system*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Probably a company like corsair, or OCZ their price to performance seems to be best when I shop.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I Don't really purchase a new PC I just continually upgrade the one I have, However I do buy new parts/upgrade it every few months as new tech is released.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*I'm not Canadian...*

This would be so awesome to win and have two SSD's to compare and play with.


----------



## Ryanhabs

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No I do not own one currently but its certainly on my list of near future upgrades, I have to do the motherboard, processor and ram first though.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I know this is going to sound cheesy but I have been reading up on all sorts of SSD's and I was already leaning towards an Intel SSD. From various web reviews they seem very reliable, the price is typically about average for any SSD only varying a lot by the capacity. Intel has a very solid name in the pc industry, (I mean really did I have to even point that out?)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I don't really purchase pc's it's more of a constant upgrading process. If I had to put a time frame it would be when one socket platform fully dies out and I have to do a cpu, mobo and ram upgrade. (Like I'm in the process of doing now.) So about every 2 years I guess would be proper time line wise.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I'm not Canadian but I had expected that to spell something funny on a calculator screen. I was mildly disappointed.


----------



## foxrena

Hope I would win!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I have several. Definitely, SSD is a must have when I purchase new computers.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I am considering Intel and OCZ, because their good reliability and high performance. SSD Price is becoming more and more reasonable.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every year or less, if I count in the computers I put together for others.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*127, I'm not Canadian...*


----------



## Nebacanezer

(1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do not currently own an SSD. In the future I do plan on purchasing one, but not in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I've looked at Intel, Kingston, Samsung, Crucial, and Seagate. Out of all those brands I have read good reviews on all, have friends that own at least one of them, and have not heard many bad things about any of them.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? A new PC is purchased about every 3-4 years, new parts are purchased when I have cash / wife allows it.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I r lving in teh Amerikas


----------



## alexo35

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I have an OCZ Vertex 2 50GB SSD in my server. I'm still looking to put one in my laptop, HTPC, and desktop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Still to be determined. I have a Vertex2, we have Vertex3's and Intel SSDs installed at work. I'm leaning towards OCZ due to cost.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I'm usually in a state of continuous upgrades, with total revamps taking 12-18 months.

--Alex


----------



## Lazy Bear

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Not for my new rig, yes, I plan on buying a 120GB pretty soon for it.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I was looking at Corsair and Intel; I have used Corsairs before and they've been great, but I've also heard amazing things about Intel and their SRT.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every twelve months or less.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I am not Canadian, but when you turn the answer upside down, and the answer is, if you do it without pemdas, just the way that he wrote it, 43.666(repeating) you get 999.eh.*


----------



## enmariack

1) I currently have an OCZ Agility III.

2) It works great, and I would probably just buy another, unless something else was better for the money.

3) I'm constantly upgrading, but never actually buying a complete new system.


----------



## litonburger

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes and yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel for the reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## Vowels

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not currently own one. I am planning to purchase one in the next 6 months pending a total system overhaul

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial (reliability, reputation, price, performance (random 4K read/writes & access times)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Following proper order of operations: 127


----------



## swarm87

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

dont currently own one but planning on getting one for my new build

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Samsung, Intel, crucial becasue of price, reviews, reliability, & promotions(aka the free extras) at time of pruchase

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

i try to upgrade when i can/have the $$ to do so; but im never starting from scratch after 8 years again. from now on its every 1-3 years depending on how much proformance i will gain by doing so

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

im not from canada but(as it is asked) 43.66666666666666666667


----------



## Mahawka

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes i own a OCZ agility 3 SSD 60 gigs. Yes i might purchase one more for raid.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Corsair or Intel since i beleive they are the most reliable. $100, SATA 3, No BSOD , 60-120 gigs (what ever is the most bang for your buck)

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

once per year.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

127


----------



## faulkton

1. Yes i own an intel 510 and love it. I am planning on buying another

2. Probably another intel because they are fast and most important RELIABLE. I dont want to chance it on other brands with all their problems.

3. Over the last decade i've been on the 18-24 month plan...

4. I'm American and dont like math.


----------



## Diablo85

1) I currently have an Intel second gen. 160gb M series SSD with no plans to purchase another one in the near future.

2) If I were to buy another one, it would probably be between Intel, OCZ, and Samsung.

3) I start looking into buying a new PC or overhaul my computer every 18 months.


----------



## Whitehair

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? _No. Maybe if I save up for a good one._

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? _I have not really read up SSD's but I have read Intel, Crucial, and Sandforce produce the best performance to price memory._

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? _I would say upgrading about every 1 to 2 years._


----------



## deanlewandowski

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* Do not currently own an SSD. Planning on purchasing one in the next few months probably, just waiting for prices to come down a tiny bit.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel, OCZ, Crucial. These brands seem to have a good reputation for performance/ reliability from what I've seen.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Purchase a new PC every 2-3 years. (Although I may upgrade specific pieces sooner than that.)


----------



## BlueLights

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? - *I currently own an Intel x25-V 40 GB SSD. It has never let me down, but it is becoming dated and would love to be able to give it to a friend as a gift! I Would like to purchase one in the near future, once prices come down a little (Hopefully)*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? - *I will most likely stick with a new Intel SSD when/if I do purchase a new one. My current one has worked great from day one, couldn't be more pleased with it!*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? - *Every 2-3 year's Once I start running into applications/Games that my current computer struggles with.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus( 45 divided by 3) minus 13? - *127*


----------



## Shrimp

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
_Yes I own a 30GB SanDisk Mini PCIe SSD in my Acer Iconia W500 Tablet, I intend on purchasing one for my desktop later this year or early next year._

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
_Corsair, Intel and Samsung. Reason primarily being reliability, OCZ SSDs have a poor reputation._

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
_Every 12-18 months._

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
_I am not Canadian._


----------



## jwalker150

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I do not own one at this time. Very possibly that may happen.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Not sure on brand yet. It depends at the time I am ready to purchase. See what's out, what's new, latest research etc...

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I never purchase a new PC. I always build my own from the ground up.







It's the only way to fly.


----------



## clear

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, and I plan on purchasing another for an Ivy Bridge build.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, Crucial for reliability and performance.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*+/- 2yrs*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*American here*


----------



## chazzz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes. Crucial m4. Looking to purchase another when I can afford it

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Mainly crucial, Intel, Samsung or plextor for reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Around every 5 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

New Yorker thankfully. Failed math


----------



## mrpurplehawk

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, but I will purchase on in the next couple months.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsair or Intel, I have heard good things from friends.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I'll probably upgrade partially in less then 12months, full upgrade in 2-3 years though.


----------



## Hellish

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, and I am planning on getting another to have a separate game drive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsair & Intel because of performance speed, being reliable, and my favourite brands (The 520 was in my initial build list but did not release early enough so when I get the 3930k I went with the 120GB corsair force series gt instead)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Constantly upgrading parts, not so much buying a whole new pc parts changing as generations do.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## SammichThyme

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

- I own a 120gb Corsair Force GT 3, and plan on buying several for a raid 0 configuration in my next build

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

-Right now it seems anything Marvell is good, as far as stability and performance over time. I'd say my next SSD is going to be a Crucial M4 (unless I win







)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

-I built my first rig 4 weeks ago, but I'm selling it because it doesn't match my needs. I'd say after this new one probably 1-2 years.

4) I'm not Canadian!


----------



## W4LNUT5

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
_128GB Intel 510 (Desktop)
60GB OCZ Agility II (Laptop)

- Yes I plan to purchase another drive in the near future. Must upgrade the laptop drive as it's kinda dinky._

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
_Intel - Reliability
OCZ - Pure Speed_

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
_I rebuild my PC every year. It's constantly changing and moving with the technology._

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
_I'm not Canadian, but I live an hour away from the border, so I'll give you an answer.
127_


----------



## mf0ur

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do not own one, but whenever i get another glob of cash, going to upgrade!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I have not looked into them yet

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? i just upgraded this christmas.. been 3 years!


----------



## lonnie5000

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No and No*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Not planning on purchasing an SSD at this time.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *About every 3.-4 years.*


----------



## millerlitehl

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do not currently own a SSD. I will buy one in the future if the price drops. :/

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I plan on brand name so most likely Intel. But price/performance must be adequate.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I purchase one every 4 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not Canadian.

Thanks for this great offer!


----------



## flyboy12321

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Do not own, hoping to be able to save enough to get one in the next year, college is expensive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

OCZ, Crucial, and Intel. I am looking at price and reliability mostly.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 1.5-3 years.


----------



## ChicoD

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Not currently, planning on one for an OS drive on my next build.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *From looking around and some research I would be looking at Intel, Crucial and Samsung for good reputation and reliability. OCZ for performance if I won the lottery and had somewhere to slap a RevoDrive.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I generally purchase a full set of components for a new PC every 4 - 6 years with incremental upgrades scattered in between.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *'mericun but seems like 43.66666... taken literally, 127 after the mathematical order of operations is applied. PEMDAS FTW!*


----------



## PUNiZZLE

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes. Intel G2 X-25M 160GB. If I buy a laptop, sure but not other than that because I have low storage needs. Maybe if I win, it'd give me an excuse to buy a laptop









*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel or Samsung. Known reliable performance. I don't regret my G2 SSD a single bit.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
For me? 2 to 3 years. For others? Pretty much weekly haha.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
Not Canadian but:
125+45 / 3 -13 = 125+(45 / 3) -13 = 127
(125+45) / 3 -13 = 43.66666666666667
125+45 / (3 -13) = 120.5


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, C300 64GB and a Vertex 60GB

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsair or Crucial based on reviews. Would look at Intel's if they were a little better on the pricing.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12 months or less, or when a new platform comes out........... Ask my wife, She'll tell ya...


----------



## John`

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I dont own one and im too poor to afford one although id like too

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

intel, corsair, patriot, crucial. they are all reliable and their performance is outstanding form what ive seen

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

every 2-3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

US resident here


----------



## lilraver018

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
-Yes, I might purchase another one i the future for a future build

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
-Not planning to purchase at the moment

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
-18-24 months. More of changing and swapping out parts every few months.


----------



## Thiefofspades

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not currently own an ssd, but i am going to be.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
MY choices are between crucial, intel and samsung because of reliability (Not sandforce controllers)
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
This is my first pc build, so i have to yet buy another one.


----------



## Rowey

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Currently own a Force Series 3 Corsairs drive*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Corsair*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I just upgrade components every 6-12 months*


----------



## ilikepancakez

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I currently do not own an ssd, and i will not be getting one in the foreseeable future due to me going to college next year. gotta save up my money :c

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I have done some research on ssds and intel corsair and ocz seem to be the top 3 although ocz seems to malfunction more often so if i bought an ssd i'd probably get an intel ssd. i'm an intel fanboy









3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
This computer is actually my first computer, built it myself. I have never bought a prebuilt computer actually, used a laptop my dad used to have.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
43 and 2/3


----------



## HaPPyCaMPer75

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes I own 2 120gb hyperx in raid

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Kingston or intell

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I build my own pc's and upgrade as new tech comes out

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
im not from canada


----------



## aznofazns

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Nope, I've been using hard drives ever since I built my rig in 2008. I would love to have a single SSD for programs/Windows, but the cost has always been too prohibitive for me.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Crucial, and Samsung are the top 3 (and only 3) choices. Reliability is very important to me, and I'm willing to sacrifice a bit of performance to get that. The fact that Intel has finally brought a drive with both performance (latest Sandforce controller) AND reliability is a huge win for me. The only thing holding me back is obviously still the price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 18-24 months I upgrade my platform (motherboard, CPU, possibly RAM) but I upgrade my graphics cards much more often (every 12 months or less).


----------



## dtfgator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! We will select and notify winners by PM after 3/20/12. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entrants must reside in either the US or Canada (except Quebec). Full terms and conditions are available to read here: http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-ssd-contest-terms-and-conditions
Click to expand...

Sweet!
1. I currently have and Intel 320 series SSD, 80gb. Mostly for the reliability, but everything (including speed) has been awesome so far.
2. Intel all the way, very reliable and consistent.
3. I purchase a new motherboard and CPU every 2 years or so. Other parts are always getting swapped around.
4. I'm from the US







(But 43.66 or 127 if you follow OOO)


----------



## Trinnd

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes. An intel x25-v and a 120gb vertex 3

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Crucial, OCZ

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Hockey! Well... not really, but i'm not Canadian so I don't need to answer this!


----------



## mordocai rp

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial M4 or samsung 840, maybe intel 320. Crucial is high speed for price, as is samsung(although a bit pricier). However the 320 has the best reliability
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18-36months
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Located in the US


----------



## 072665995

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes i currently own an intel 320 80gb ssd as seen in my signature rig. I have noticed a serious performance boost in my pc and it's always great to have new hardware in my system (more power and speed).

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
SSD are extremely expensive with even 60gb ones going into +$100. But if I could get one it would be an intel 510 120gb (the one I'm entering for right now) or a corsair Force GT 60gb. Both are extremely fast and as I read from reviews both have reliability, speed and performance). The Intel 510 120gb is completely out of my budget though.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Almost never. I'm very lucky that my parents gave me a go-ahead for my signature rig right now since they aren't very content on blowing a grand. I just built my rig a month ago so I am not getting another computer till university. So you could say I buy a computer over 3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Answer is 127 according to BEDMAS


----------



## ilikepancakez

crap i forgot about how you have to divided first -.-
its 120 and a 1/2


----------



## HexATL

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I wanted to buy another one!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Crucial - best in reliability and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade components every couple of months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian


----------



## SkippyDogg

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*A:* No I do not own an SSD. Yes I do plan on owning one if the prices were a little cheaper.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*A:* Intel because of reliability and amazing performance.









3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*A:* About every two years I at least upgrade one part of my PC.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*A:* Located in the US.


----------



## 072665995

^excuse me i pressed the wring button answer is 127


----------



## wheresstimpy

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I do not currently own an SSD, but have been planning to purchase one or more (depending on size) for my rig when funding allows since they are so much faster than my current HD.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I have been looking at Intel, Corsair, and Mushkin. I had not really decided which brand to go with yet for my rig. I was looking at the SATA III 120gb models of each, and they all seemed comparable for price performance and reliability. I purchased one of the Mushkin SSD's on sale last month for a computer i built for my father and was really pleased with the speed over the 7200 rpm Samsung 1tb i have. I would really like to compare the Intel or Corsair units to the Mushkin to see how much faster they can go. We have the 510 series Intel SSD's here at work in our engineering rigs but it is hard to determine their speed since the computers are lagged down so much by the server and other questionable components that i had no part in choosing.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

It depends. I started off with a laptop that i kept for about 4 years, but the when it died and i built a desktop to replace it I only owned it for about 8 months before i sold it and built my current rig. I plan on keeping this one much longer. Lets call it 2-3 years.


----------



## myst88

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own an OCZ Vertex II 120gb.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Not currently buying one any time soon!

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Usually around every 18-24 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

127


----------



## xF5x

I'm in!

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
1) No i do not own an SSD at the moment. Yes i am considering purchasing one in a month or two as i will be starting to build a new system. ( It's been sometime now, lol ).

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
2) I am not sure on which brand at the moment as i have no experience with SSD's. I am solely relying on user reviews at this time. Intel, Crucial and Ocz seem to be the brands users seem to like. I still have much research before making a decision.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
3) Over 3 years sadly.


----------



## Straick

1)Don't own one, but wanting to buy one in the next 6 months to year(build a new comp at that time as well).
2)I'll be looking at the brands when I get closer to the build date(technology advances too fast for much of the research to be truly usefull in 6 months).
3)Try to build a new one ever 3-4 years, but money has been too tight lately.
4)Not that it applies, but if you do it in a straight order, the answer will be 43 2/3, mathematical order will be 127.


----------



## Defunctronin

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No. Yes, ordering two next week







*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel, Corsair, Cruicial - Performance*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *every 12-18 months*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *N/A, American.*


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


Yes. I own too many SSD's, actually, and quite a few Intel ones to boot. I'll probably buy more in the near future. More Intel SSD's if I win this contest. :wink:
Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


I've bought Intel, Crucial, Corsair, Kingston, Patriot, Samsung, Sandisk, and OCZ. Price, space, and reliability are my main concerns, but performance is the tie-breaker.
Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


I probably purchase a new PC (not just for me), about every month... so every 12 months or less.


----------



## CJRhoades

1) I currently own a 64GB Crucial M4. I'll probably buy another one the next time I build a new computer.

2) Before I bought the SSD I have, I considered Samsung, OCZ, Corsair, Crucial, and Intel. Price/performance/reliability are the largest concerns for me. I like the idea of using SSD's just for a boot drive so a large drive isn't so important.

3) I typically build an entirely new system every 3 years but like to upgrade certain parts inbetween.


----------



## BarryBadrinath

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes I own 2 Crucial 128GB C300 SSD's in Raid 0. I do plan on purchasing more since the price of SSD's have steadily gone down in the last few years as performance has increased.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

The only brands I will consider buying are Crucial and Intel. While I value performance and price when deciding on which SSD to buy, reliability is the main deciding factor.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I build a new computer (main components) every 12-18 months. However I am constantly adding, changing, and upgrading other parts of my system. I also help friends and family with their computer purchases and custom builds.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

N/A


----------



## eyesmiles

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes I do, an Intel 320 80gb. I do plan on purchasing more SSDs in the future when I do my next build.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

From personal experience which constitutes personal, close friends and an uncle's experience with SSDs, we've come to a consenus to go for steady, solid and reliable speed which equates to Intel brand SSDs. So as bias as that sounds, I would go for Intel first. I would go for OCZ next. I've always wanted to try Mushkin's SSDs, just never got around to them yet.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Until fairly recently, I've gotten nothing but hand-me-down, used computers for as long as I could remember. The computer in my signature is the first I've ever built on my own and it won't be the last. I plan on building another one soon, so to answer the question over 3 years ...









*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

I am not canadian but the answer is 127.


----------



## aeassa

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Nope. No, I do not plan to purchase one in the near future -- the cost per gigabyte is simply too high at the moment.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*If I were to buy an SSD, it'd be something from Crucial, Intel, or Samsung. They seem to be the most reliable and reliability is the #1 factor for me (since all SSDs are much faster than HDDs anyway).*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I used to upgrade to an entirely new PC every 2-3 years, but now I try to do substantial upgrades every year or so.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Math major here, so I am compelled to answer this: (125 +15 - 13) = 127.*


----------



## TLCH723

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No and yes.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel - reliability
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Really depend on how much money I got and is really upgrade not purchase.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian but the answer is 127.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Don't currently own one, have not seen it as a necessity yet...
I would love to buy one since I like to have cool stuff, but right now don't have the extra funds...*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I have been reading that Intel and Crucial are a good choice... price, performance, and definitely reliability would play a factor in my decision on which one to buy*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Ive been building a new PC 4 times a year in the past few years, but will probably be slowing that habit down a bit







*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I'm not Canadian... why not include a fun math question for the US residents?







*


----------



## Domino

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I currently do. I'm also planning on only purchasing SSD as HDDs.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

With my experience with Intel, their drives have withstand a lot and 2 years of actual use. Very face drive.

Other suggestions I'm interested in is OCZ, Patriot, and Corsair.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Roughly 2-3 years (sometimes more).

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

125 + 45/3 - 13 = 125 + 15 - 13 = 127.


----------



## Canadarocker

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I currently own a Crucial M4 and I want another SSD for a laptop In will be purchasing for university in the near future*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Crucial, Intel, I've heard good things about samsung as well and for some reason I have a soft spot for Mushkin and I've never used any of their products. Price/Performance is the most important factor as well as not being sandforce driven.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*This is only my first build but I anticipate it to be at least over 2 years (or about every DDR level) becuase that is my current trend is*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*
127*


----------



## Clairvoyant129

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I currently own 2 SSDs. I will be purchasing one in the near future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Samsung, Crucial, Corsair, and Intel. Performance and reliability.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every 12-18 months.


----------



## Swift Castiel

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Planning to buy an OCZ Synapse Cache SSD in the next week

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Probably OCZ or Intel.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
At most I'll go for an upgrade of platform/GPU (depending on which needs a full upgrade, like 1156 to 1155 or something). It's one or the either.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I don't like Maple Syrup. :b

P.S. I don't reside in the US, but can I get it shipped to a US-based address for further fowarding? (On the off-chance I win, of course)


----------



## Ted Muffin

Q: 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
A:*No, I don't own an SSD. I might buy one for my first build that I will do in April.*
Q: 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
A:*I would buy Crucial because it has the best space to price to performance for me. I would buy from Intel but they are out of my price range. The performance is good and they are the only company that makes extreme SSDS that won't crash after the first boot[OCZ]*
Q: 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
A: *I would say over 3 years I have only one PC in my life and that is 8 years old and that is why I would do, my first build[A Gaming Rig]*
Q: 4)(For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
A: *I am not Canadian but, it is 127.*


----------



## iandroo888

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

No. Hope so when the prices drop a little more to a more affordable price for myself

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I believe Intel, Crucial, and OCZ are the top 3 manufacturers right now. All have reviewed to perform very well

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Used to be fairly often id upgrade or build a new PC, but i havent built a new one since end of 2007. A little upgrade here and there for HD's or heatsink... but thats about it.


----------



## PharaohFish

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
-Yes I own one. I will buy a bigger one once prices are reasonable for me

*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
-Whichever has a the best price/performance/ when I'm considering it

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
-Well I'll just be upgrading parts every couple years or so

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
-Damn I live in America...but hurray for PEMDAS (unless it's a trick and in Canada they don't use order of operations







)


----------



## rctrucker

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*I currently own an OCZ Agility 3 90gb SSD. I plan on buying 2 more in the future, possibly the near future if prices continue to drop.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *For my next 2 SSDs I plan on buying the most reliable SSDs for the money, right now that is Intel, but in the future it may not be. I will be running them Raid 0 or Raid 5, so reliability is the most important with price at a close second.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I typically purchase a new computer every 12-18 months, but within those 12-18 months I will upgrade my computer once or twice.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Jango Vhett

1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I am waiting for prices to come down or my budget to go up.

2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, OCZ, or Crucial.
They seem to be the best for the price in terms of reliability and performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Probably 2-3 years, still on my first one I actually own and that has been for less than a year.

4. What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

115.46, I am not Canadian but figured I might as well.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, I am considering one when I get a laptop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel and Samsung because they have the reputation for being the most reliable.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Its sporadic, this one I've had for about 3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

125 + 45 / 3 - 13 = 127


----------



## exhaile

1) *Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I own one Crucial M4 128gb ssd. I am planning on purchasing more in the future.

2) *If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Crucial, Samsung, Intel, OCZ. It's a mixture of price, performance, reliability and size. I will not pay more than $1.5/GB regardless of performance, reliability etc.

3) *How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Over three years. I upgrade parts now and then. I also build pc's for friends and family. Build about 3-5 pc's a year but not for myself.

4) *(For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*


----------



## Darkcyde

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

A: Yes I currently own a Corsair Force GT 120GB. I'll be building an HTPC soon and was going to use an SSD as a boot drive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

A: I usually use Corsair SSDs but I'm open to other brands. I like my SSDs to be reliable and fast and I'm willing to pay a bit more for it.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

A: I upgrade major components every two years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

A: I'm not usually Canadian, but when I am, Tim Horton's or round bacon.


----------



## johny24

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No I don't own an SSD anymore. Yes I am planning on getting multiple SSDs within the next 2 years









*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel for performance, reliability, and brand. OCZ for price and performance. Corsair for performance

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
About every 24 months, give or take a month.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
Some skill testing question eh? Obviously wasn't written by a Canadian. I can just read the posts before me! 127 if you read it as 125 + (45/3) - 13


----------



## Kyle659

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial, Intel, OCZ (Price/Performance)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12 months or less.


----------



## Soggyoggy

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I do not own one right now, I am trying to save up enough money to be able to afford one once Windows 8 is released however I don't see myself being able to do that.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I have been eye balling OCZ just because they are so affordable, I look at the Intel SSD's and I see they have the best performance but also the priciest.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I usually slowly upgrade parts, so over the course of two and a half years I have an entirely new computer except the hard drives.


----------



## Dustin1

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes. Currently the owner of 1 128GB Crucial M4, and a 64GB model. Won't sooner or later, need to downgrade before my kid is born.









*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Crucial or Intel first. After that, I would be looking at Corsair's new line-up of SSDs.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I'll upgrade the little things as I see needed, but for an overall system overhaul, you're looking at about 1 1/2 -2 years for me.


----------



## GrandArchitect

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently own a Crucial C300, and intend to upgrade in size in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, Vertex. Preferably Intel or Crucial due to much more renowned durability and stability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2-3 years.

DDDD
-GA


----------



## kevingreenbmx

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*yes, I have an OCZ Vertex 2 120gb. I do not have immediate plans to buy another one, but I will have one in any of my future builds.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I have not considered it recently so I am not up on which brands are best ATM, but I almost always go for the best capacity to price ratio among the top 3 fastest options.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*over 3 years; typically 5-6 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*I am not Canadian, but my fiance is. She is no longer a Canadian resident though, so still doesn't apply.







*


----------



## Zeifer

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I would buy one if the price wasn't so high. As a gamer I could easily get a few parts to upgrade my rig for the price of an SSD.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'd go with Intel or OCZ, they look to have the best reviews. And their products seem to be pretty solid.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't actually buy PCs, but do overhauls every year or two, depending on what I find and what I need to upgrade for.


----------



## rebelextrm02

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do not own any SSDs. I will purchase one soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel for reliability or crucial/corsair for speed.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I don't purchase whole PC's. I buy parts to incrementally upgrade, usually every 2 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not a Canadian Resident.


----------



## nod32

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, but want to when I can afford it.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel because they seem to be the best quality/performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I typically purchase a new computer every 12-18 months, but within those 12-18 months I will upgrade my computer once or twice.
Usually upgrade every year or year and a half

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## sleeper300

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. I've been considering purchasing one for some time but haven't had the spare cash

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I've been considering intel and crucial drives. Fast, reliable, consistently good reviews.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I tend to upgrade every 3-5 years or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
lol canada


----------



## yarly

1) Do you currently own an SSD? yes
Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? no

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? corsair for price and performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? not canadian


----------



## fatmario

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't own ssd at the moment,it's bit expensive

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?Price comes first when buying ssd then performance for me.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? every 12-18 months usually


----------



## Molybdenum

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, I currently own one (intel 320 series), not sure about purchasing another, maybe if I fill this one.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
If I was buying one, intel/crucial/samsung because of their reliability as well as performance.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
On my first PC now (had laptop before) but probably every 3+ (probably 4) depending on when it can't do what I ask.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not Canadian


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
- Yes and yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
- Corsair, Crucial, Intel, Kingston HyperX and for all the reasons listed.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- Every 12 months or less.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## soundx98

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I own a Corsair ForceGT 180GB (4months old) and a Kingston Hyperex 120GB (2 months old). Same Sandforce controller. No issues

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel - Performance and Reliability. And to check performance against the Corsair/Kingston.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I'm afraid I fall into the 12 months or less group.


----------



## IEATFISH

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I own one now and have been happy with it. I would love to try Intel's offering as mine is a few generations old now.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I haven't looked into SSDs lately. I have nothing against Intel as a brand, though, and have heard good things about their drives.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Usually every 6 months or less but this last one has lasted me quite a while.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I'm not Canadian but if I were I'd assume the answer is moose or hockey.*

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## montacristo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I own an older version of an Intel SSD

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or samsung

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Typicaly upgrade for 2-3 years then buy a new one

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

thank god for not being canadian


----------



## Rawring

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently own a Kingston HyperX 120GB. I do plan on buying one if I build another computer.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Kingston - Reliability / Performance.
Crucial - Reliability / Price.
Intel - Reliability.
Mushkin - Performance.
Samsung - Reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years but hopefully not this time!

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## l1o2l

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Nope, and when they get cheaper.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, or OCZ - reliability, performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 12-18 months


----------



## groggyseven

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes (Crucial M4, Corsair Force 3) and yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Samsung, Corsair, Crucial

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
New system with majority new parts (vs upgrades here and there) about every 3-4 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian but 127


----------



## Dr. Gibbs

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Planning to? No. Wishing? Oh yes.







*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, Which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, Crucial, Samsung, and OCZ. Reliability, performance, and in OCZ's case, interesting form factors. (REVO and IBIS)*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-4 years. If I had my way it would be far more often.*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I am not Canadian, However, I submit the answer to be 127, provided that the imperial base ten number system is in effect, and the algebraic order of operations is observed.*

I think you acidentely a question: What would you do with your intel 520 series if you won?
I would remove the optical drive in my Macbook Pro and put it in as a boot drive for Lion and Windows 7, using the stock drive for extra storage space.


----------



## manifest3r

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*- I own an Intel x25-m 80GB ssd, I am amazing at the performance, even for a 2nd gen ssd! I am planning on buying another for my laptop in the next year.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*- My first brand that I am considering is Intel, as their performance and reliability are superb, although the price is higher, for reliability of my data, it is worth it. My second choice is Corsair.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I upgrade my PC every two years, with one significant upgrade each year.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*
- Not canadian, but the answer is 127. Do the division property first, then do the addition/subtraction properties.*

5) What would you do with your intel 520 series if you won?

*- I would put it in my laptop, so I would have blazing speeds everywhere I go, take out the cd tray and put a hdd in there for more space.*


----------



## zzzzzzzzzz0

1. Yes, I do, an OCZ Vertex 3. No, I'm not planning on buying another soon.

2. N/A. If one, it would be Intel, Crucial, or OCZ for performance and reliability.

3. About every 3 or more years.

4. I don't live in Canada, but that question has multiple answers







. Be specific!


----------



## Realize

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not currently own a SSD, I do plan on purchasing one in the future when I get money!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I would probably buy the crucial m4 because of their reliability on the drives

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 3 years, I tend to get a completely new PC

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not a Canadian resident.


----------



## Nightz2k

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes. I hope to get another in the near future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel _or_ Crucial, since it's never done me wrong and still runs great after nearly a year of having one. Performance and reliability are more important to me.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Depends really, on my funds and if it's even worth upgrading in 2 years or not. I'd say normally every 2-3 years though.


----------



## 5prout

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No; maybe, probably not.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Probably intel if I got one though.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? over 3 years


----------



## thanos999

why are residents off the rest off the world excluded?


----------



## Kamakazi

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, it is planned, however the price is still just a bit too high so it hasn't bumped to the top of the priorities list yet.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ, Crucial, Intel...actually I hadn't really looked into it too much, because that generally results in my buying one.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)
I do some form of upgrade every 12-18 months.


----------



## buddyboy

I am in!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No, but I am looking to purchase one as an OS drive as prices keep dropping.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I am looking at Intel, Crucial, and OCZ as those brands seem to be the most highly regarded amongst SSDs.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I purchase a new PC over every 3 years, probably closer to 5, but I continue to upgrade parts in the meantime.*


----------



## Demented

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *- Yes, and I'd love to have more. Tax refund is right around the corner.







*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *- Intel, OCZ both for quality, brand experience, reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *- 12-18 months, though it's really more like a constantly evolving machine.







*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *- U.S.A.







*

Awesome contest! Good luck to all!


----------



## Onex

Sweet I am in
1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yup I own one. Maybe if it gets cheaper I might get a larger ssd.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Mostly Price and reliabilty. Performance can get a plus side but I dont complain, had dial up till about 2009 and a pentium 4 too.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
As an entire suite mostly over 3 years. This is my first build so I'll probably upgrade slowly well past the 5 year mark.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Yeaa something exclusive to canada:thumb: Im pretty sure its 127.


----------



## XiDillon

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *YES, 2. NO*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *XXX*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *3 YEARS*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?[/QUOTE] *(127)* _pemdas ppl! US resident but we cant help but to compete!_
Good luck! We will select and notify winners by PM after 3/20/12. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entrants must reside in either the US or Canada (except Quebec). Full terms and conditions are available to read here: http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-ssd-contest-terms-and-conditions


----------



## amtbr

1) Yes, I own an OCZ Vertex second gen. No I don't plan on purchasing another, unless this one breaks.

2) If I were to purchase one I would likely buy Intel, Samsung, or Crucial. I would chose these due to reliability, Crucial less so. Price does matter, but data reliability is more important. Performance is second to reliability.

3) 2-3 years.

Thank you


----------



## travesty

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own 2. Not planning on purchasing another for a while.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'd go with Intel, Crucial, or Samsung.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
not Canadian but the answer is 127.


----------



## mtbiker033

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes I own a crucial C300 64gb. For friends and family builds yes.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel or Crucial*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I don't purchase PC's I build them, upgrades as substantially better hardware is released.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I'm not Canadian*


----------



## Geglamash

1. Yes! An Intel SSD. Plan on buying a larger size SSD soon.
2. Anything but OCZ.
3.18-24 months.

Awesome!


----------



## staryoshi

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes and yes. I've become a Crucial fanboy when it comes to SSDs, but I've had great experiences with Intel's X25 series (desktop and mobile)- I go where the price/performance matches my needs, feel free to win me back!









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial and Intel, primarily. Reliability and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade every few months and rarely purchase a completely new PC.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Canadian, eh? I don't know what you're talking aboot.


----------



## kz26

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. Yes, but only if prices drop to <=$1/GB

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung, Patriot, Corsair - I consider price/performance as well as reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
N/A, I'm a US resident


----------



## Smallville

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No and yes, when I get a new laptop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Crucial, Samsung mainly because of the performance and reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years(depending if my current rig dies)


----------



## tx-jose

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
yes I currently have an entry levle Corsair F60 SATAII SSD

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
The M4......or the Samsung 830

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?2-3 yers unless I cant help my self









4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Im in Mexico right now lol


----------



## Chucklez

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes. No.









*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I'm currently not planning on purchasing a SSD, but if I were I would be looking for reliability and performance. Performance because I want all my computer parts to perform as best as they can, and reliability because I dis like paying good money for something then having it break a few days/week down the line of using it.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
18-24 Months


----------



## EvilGnomes

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I own 2. depends on if they come down in price.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, Corsair. Reasons: Reliability, brand, and customer service.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? roughly every 3 years I upgrade.

4) N/A im in the U.S


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

- Yes I own one, and yes I plan to buy a new one very soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

- Samsung, Intel and Corsair. Mainly because of the price/performance and their customer support.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

- I buy/build a new computer or at least try to upgrade mine to the newest and latest stuff every 12-18 months.


----------



## Kryton

*1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes - I have a OCZ Core series V2 30GB SSD. I am pricing SSD's ATM and comparing specs vs the $$'s needed to purchase.
*
2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Patriot and OCZ are the two I'm currently considering. The OCZ is considered due to my experience with this drive and the Patriot's for what I've heard from others that have one.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Since I'm always buying parts for my setup I eventually wind up with a new one over time as the parts accumilate and are rotated out.
*
4. What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*


----------



## WillDaBeast

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I own a 64 GB Crucial C300.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I plan on buying either a crucial or an Intel. for the better prices and performance.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I build a new PC usually every 12-18 months, but there's always time to upgrade minor things if it's the right price.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
EDIT: Forgot to put i'm not Canadian, but here's the answer anyways haha.125+(45/3)-13 = 127

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## hfcobra

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*
Yes I do have one. I was not thinking of getting a new one for a while since all SATA 6Gb/s SSD's are more than fast enough IMO. If you are giving away one that is faster than the one I have currently my side panel is always open for more speed!









*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*
I am not but if I was I would think about getting an Intel, Crucial, or Samsung because they are the most reliable and in Intel's case, some of the fastest drives available. Since all SSD's are very VERY fast, especially since I mostly use my computer for gaming, reliability is number one on my list of importance. I dont want my $150-550 going down the drain because I bought a Sandforce drive and it failed (no offence to OCZ, Corsair, etc, but they just are not as reliable as Intel, Crucial, and Samsung drives).

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
I don't really buy a new computer, I just switch out parts when I notice a certain part of my computer holding everything else back. Right now everything is running very well, but I may look into Ivy Bridge when it comes out. Either that or I will wait for the next generation of Intel CPU's in another year and get a whole new computer then when mine starts showing its age a little more!









*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

I am American, but it would be 127 if you follow the order of operations correctly (solve it scientifically, however you would like to describe it).

In the contest rules it says we only need to answer 3 of the questions, but then later down it says that we need to answer "all of the following" which are the four questions seen here. Not sure if that is a typo, but I answered all of them to be sure I am in it to win it!









Good luck to all the judges who have to go through every post in this thread of course.







I know I would not want to lol.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I do not own an SSD, I also do not plan on purchasing one in the near future either.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I would definitely look into Crucial, OCZ, and Intel, specifically Crucial for their well known reputation with the M4 series SSD's. OCZ has really good value I hear but the Sandforce controller isn't very good apparently. Intel seems reputable with good performance and good pricing, quality products in other categories too.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Hard to answer, but I probably won't buy/build a new rig for another 3-4 years until I really have to upgrade and have some money. I woulds say 2-3 years/3+ years.


----------



## Scrappy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Nope, I will when the prices come down

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial, Reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Canada? lolwut


----------



## itzhoovEr

1) Nope, once I'm able to get a little extra money I would

2) Crucial, Samsun, Intel and Plextor I look at price to performance plus reliability.

3) I upgrade different parts every 6 months or so.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, but looking for a larger capacity than 64g.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial because of the reliability and the controller.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12-18 months

4)American


----------



## scorpiontsi

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own a Adata 120 gig SSD Sata III

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I will be buying another SSD the performance is amazing. I will likely be buying the highest rated brand at the time for performance. Reliability and brand will be secondary but important in my decision process.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
This depends on how quickly the market moves and improves performance. Anywhere from 2 to 4 years typically. Prefer upgrading when large performance increases have been made. I do incremental upgrades throughout the life of my computer.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I am a American resident but the answer to the question as written is 127. The reason it appears confusing is as mentioned previously you would start with the 45 divided by 3 = 15 insert it (125 plus 15 minus 13) and answer is 127.


----------



## UsedPaperclip

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently own a 50GB Vertex 2 and a Crucial M4 128GB. I plan on replacing the Vertex 2 in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Price/performance is what I look for the most and I plan on replacing my Vertex 2 with whatever dethrones the M4 in 4k-32k reads.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I replace parts as needed. I mainly base it on gaming performance. If my CPU can handle my video cards anymore, I will replace it. I usually replace my Video card every 12-18 months.


----------



## OCScrub

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes i do, and yes i do.*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel would probably be my first pick, followed by Corsair. Trust both brands, like the performance for dollar that they both have.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Completely new PC every 2 years or so. Throw some new parts in my rig every few months*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*USA*


----------



## SacredChaos

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No. I have all intentions on getting one in the future, but money is my biggest issue. I had other things that I wanted to upgrade first.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel or Crucial. Performance, Price, and Reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? My computer is an ever evolving machine, but its probably around 12-18 months. With my current build (pending 3770k and a Z77 Board) will hopefully hold me off for a while.


----------



## cheenou77

*Do you currently own an SSD?*
I don't own an SSD and I don't plan to in the future because of the ridiculous prices. I am a beginner system builder and I grew to love regular 5400RPM and 7200RPM drives. For me it really is price over performance and I plan to stick to HDD. I absolutely do not mind waiting longer than a minute to boot my system and applications. There are absolutely no benefits to me being able to open applications in an SSD at a faster rate than my beloved HDDs.

*If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I don't plan to purchase an SSD in the future. It has not convinced me enough to even try. I'd rather spend the money to buy more HDDs. In addition, the events in Thailand has showed me how important regular HDDs are to me and I should have not taken them for granted when I used to purchase them for $50 apiece. It sheds me to tears seeing them on the forums now because they used to be my favorite and maybe most sellers just wants to get rid of them because they can make a profit.

*How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I use my computer building skills to help family members and also at my college's technology services. Over here are Gustavus, we purchase computers on a yearly basis because some computers become too slow to log into accounts after a year or two. However, our management teams also have not once considered putting our budget to acquire SSDs into our campus computers. Our favorites are the WD Cavier Blue 320 GB HDD because their performances work just fine.

*What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
Seriously? Do canadian schools even teach PERMDAS? The answer should be 127 if you use PERMDAS mathematically.


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I do. If prices go down a little bit more, I would get one for my laptop also.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial, Intel, OCZ, mainly price and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Upgrade something about every 6 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

USA resident here.


----------



## SherrytoN

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I own a SSD. I plan on purchasing more in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel and Mushkin SSDs. I own both and have no problems with them. The performance and reliability from both products are excellent.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2-3+ years, I build a new computer on my own.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I am a U.S. citizen!


----------



## SpidermanXP7

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I own an Intel 80GB SSD in my laptop curently and am planning on a new ivy bridge build in the coming months which would like to put an SSD in.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I consider Intel, OCZ, and Crucial. I look for best price to performance ratio around the $200 mark.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I build a new PC about every 3 years.


----------



## Revained Mortal

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No I don't own a SSD, but I was planning on buying one once prices became feasible.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I was considering either Intel, or Crucial SSDs because of the performance to price value they offer with a bit of longevity.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I upgrade my parts about every 18-24 months depending on the prices available.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I'm not Canadian, but the answer is: 127*


----------



## spyrobomb

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes and yes!

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel, Crucial, Samsung, Corsair for their price, performance, reliability.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2 - 3 years for an overhaul, but usually 1.5ish for the video card.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
125 + (45 / 3) - 13 = 127.


----------



## gtsteviiee

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Currently no, yes I've been planning on purchasing one in the near future when I finally find a job.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I'm more on the price performance ratio on SSD because, I really can't afford an expensive one so, OCZ, Crucial, Corsair etc.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Every 3 years or so?

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I'm not Canadian but, 43 2/3rds.


----------



## 161029

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No and yes*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*well, after reading Sean's guide, Crucial and Samsung are my top choices.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*Over 3 years. This HP is actually doing pretty well*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I'm not Canadian but the answer would be...lets see, this would simplify to 125 + (45 / 3) - 13 b/c of order of operations. After that, it would be 125+15-13 which would simply translate to 127.*

*How many people forgot order of operations? Here, use this.

http://www.numerics.info/index.html

Remember spaces and this has order of operations built in. I used this to check, not to answer.*


----------



## Arizonian

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I do not own an SSD currently. Currently funds do not include an SSD but have looked into it.









*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Most importantly is reliability and performance at the right price is most important to me. Paying a bit more to have a reliable product far outweighs getting a cheap SSD that will fail.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I upgrade every year some part of my computer. CPU/Mobo - GPU - Monitor - so it's rotating and evolving forward.









*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Do not live in Canada but the answer is 43.6









Thank you kindly for giving OCN members another chance to win SSD's.


----------



## bigkahuna360

In!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own a Kingston 64GB SSD since I was on a budget and I plan on purchasing a bigger one then RAIDing it for more space.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, OCZ, Kingston and all of the above cause I dont want an SSD to crap out on me.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Purchasing over 3 years, Buildin/Upgrading every 12 month or less.


----------



## flipd

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I own TWO: an Intel and an OCZ Vertex. My next SSD will probably come soon after I graduate this year, definitely before 2013 hits.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel, and Intel only. I'm willing to give up a few milliseconds of read speeds for proven reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I only own one so far, built around the time when there were still i7 920 C0 stepping chips in production, but I see myself building my next one before or in 2013.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*I'm not Canadian. But the answer is 9001.*


----------



## kevinsbane

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I own multiple SSD's. I am not planning on purchasing one in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel has treated me well. My last 4 SSD purchases were Intel 320 series, all of which were due to the 7 mm thickness (to fit into Lenovo x220 HD bays). Price was very reasonable as well, and reliable. If I were to buy a new SSD, I would likely get a Crucial M4.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I would say that my upgrade cycle is ~2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

125 + 45 / 3 - 13 = 127.


----------



## Doodles

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I own an OCZ vertex 3 and a Phoenix Pro. I do plan on purchasing more in the future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I plan on looking for the best reliability in an SSD. OCZ and GSkill have done well so far, although i'm looking to try different brands, such as intel.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I build a PC from scratch once every 4 or 5 years. However, throughout that time i'm constantly swapping and upgrading parts.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *American.*


----------



## Vostok

1.) Currently SSD-less. Been put off by price and reliability problems. My next build in 2-3 months will have one.

2.) Crucial's M4 has been on the top of the list for awhile because of its price/performance value. Also considering the Samsung one. I've been waiting for Cherryville reviews before I decided. I want a Cherryville but the price may be too high. It'll probably be around the 64 gb capacity range and used as a cache drive.

3.) I try to build the best computer I can every 3 years. Maybe a video card upgrade in the middle. Going from Q6600 (Kentsfield) to Ivy Bridge.

4.) From the US but its 127.


----------



## Kent10

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes I own the Intel X25-M 120GB and just purchased the Intel 520 240GB. That should do for a while.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel for speed and reliability and the Toolbox software.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
I build my own every 2 years approximately or when there is a significant upgrade to make.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*American*


----------



## griffulas

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
no, and yes
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
haven't deiced on a brand it will depend on the size and price point im looking at but i will probably go with either Intel of corsair
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18-24mo


----------



## offroadz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I dont own one and dont really have the extra cash to purchase one right now but would love too.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel for Perfomance and Reliability, G Skill cause im a fan boy lol

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

43.6


----------



## 161029

I read so many wrong answers for the last one and cringe...no offense.


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


Yes. Probably not (in a year or so).

Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


Any brand, price and reliability are the biggest factors. Performance is mildly important, brand is not as important as the others.

Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


12 months or less (for myself or others)

Quote:


> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


I am in the US.


----------



## justarealguy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No. Yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Mushkin, Intel, Samsung, (maybe) corsair. All of the above, warranty says a lot for me, as does a history of updates for your products.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 Years.


----------



## EVILNOK

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing 1 or more in the near furure?

I don't currently own 1 but I'm ordering parts for my new build on the 9th and am getting a small 1 (64GB) for my OS.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'm looking at the Crucial M4 right now. Mostly because it was recommended and I don't know a ton about SSDs in general.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

About every 18 months-2 years. I built my current rig in October 2012 so thats about right.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I'm not Canadian so N/A.


----------



## flexium

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I currently own an SSD. I don't plan on purchasing another one soon for myself.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel, Plextor, Crucial, Samsung. Reliability is a big thing for me. The price is set by the entire industry. They cost a little more because they are a lot more reliable. Worth it for me.
*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Over 3 years but upgrades when needed.
*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not canadian.


----------



## EduFurtado

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
A: Yes. Yes, So I can have one on my desktop and another on my notebook.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel and crucial. Because of the performance and costumer support (If I need to RMA).

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every three generations of CPUs I usually trade RAM, CPU and MOBO.
Every three generations of GPUs I try to switch graphics.


----------



## Iching

1) Yes and yes.

2) Intel - excellent warranty and RMA service. I also like Toolbox.

3) Over 3 years

4) N/A (I reside in the USA)


----------



## Xinoxide

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I have an X-25 40GB, I would like a bigger one, so i do plan on getting a much bigger one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, This one has been problem free even after being acquired with high count of hours on it.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

About every 18-24 months, But its more of a rolling upgrade.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I don't have the pleasure of outdoors ideal OCing temps, I live in FL, but its 10 & 1/3


----------



## Darkpriest667

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No . Yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? OCZ Crucial Price for performance and reliablity

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? every 12 months or less

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Born in America and you are asking the question wrong there can be several answers

127 or 43.66..7 or -17 depending on how the equation is written.


----------



## vedaire

in

1. I currently own 2ssd Adata 510series 60gb and will be purchasing more in the near future.
2. Brands I'll be considering are Intel, Plextor, Corsair, and of course Adata
3. I never really purchase a New PC I tend to upgrade parts on a 3 to 6 month cycle depending on whats out
4. Not Canadian But, the answer is 127


----------



## WebsterXC

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Not currently, planning on purchasing one if the prices drop a little more.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel because they are focused on gaming/speed simoultaneously, and they are a tried, trusted, and true brand.
Corsair for the same reasons.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
New to building, however generally I purchase one every 2-3 years
*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
I am American.


----------



## dph314

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do not currently have one, but I started looking into them recently. Have to save up for one, but it'll definitely be worth the wait. Would love to get one someday soon.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*In a recent issue of MaximumPC, I saw the OCZ RevoDrive Hybrid advertised. I doubt I'll be able to afford it though so I'm going to keep looking, maybe at what else OCZ has to offer, have heard good things about their products.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I purchased a pretty good HP laptop 4 years ago and it's been running fine ever since. It's performance is decent even by today's standards, and it's mostly used for homework/internet/word documents, so performance isn't really an issue. The gaming desktop I just had built last May will be upgraded over time, so I see having it for a while. Probably no longer than 2 years for each component before it's upgraded (less than that for my CPU, I can't wait for Ivy Bridge!)*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
















*In the US*


----------



## alchemik

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, and yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ or Intel, for price and reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18 - 28 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## phibrizo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes and yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel. Since my current one is an Intel, Ive had good experience with them so why change.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I usually buy parts yearly to 18months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian but its 127 or maple....


----------



## Sakumo

_1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
_
Yes. No, I don't have the money to spend on one right now.

_2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
_
Read #1.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
~2-3 years.


----------



## bootscamp

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yep I have 2, nope.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel or Samsung

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Parts change weekly.


----------



## sunwolf

In
1 yes
2 intel
3 when my old one gets slow or I really like something that's coming out like ivy bridge.


----------



## Dezixn

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Currently own an Intel 320 SSD. I will likely use an SSD in all of my future builds.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, corsair, and OCZ. I take into account price, performance, reliability and if the brand is reliable (warranty, customer support etc...)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
New PC build every 18-24 months.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1) No, I do not currently own one, but I would like to purchase one in the somewhat near future, probably for OS and some other applications only

2) I'm considering OCZ, Crucial, Corsair, and Intel. I want price/performance and reliability. Size is a concern, but anything over 32GB isn't really necessary for my purposes.

3) I usually do a full build or major upgrade every 2+ years, but it's all dependent on what I can afford.

4) 125+45/3-13

45/3=15

125+15=140

140-13=127

127

Not Canadian, but it seems few can comprehend order of operations...

Parentheses(or other groupings)
Exponents
Multiplication / Division(left to right)
Addition / Subtraction(left to right)


----------



## eternal7trance

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes and I would love another one for my laptop or wife's computer.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Crucial, Samsung, Intel or Corsair mostly because they have great support for customer service and reliable drives.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Usually every year I try to upgrade a few parts here and there.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I guess it's a good thing I'm not Canadian because I am bad at math.*


----------



## mellowz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Currently do not, but do plan to purchase one when I aquire the money.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Samsung or Intel. My friends have given praise to these and I trust their judgement.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years.


----------



## jared872

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I do not currently own a SSD but I have been considering buying one when I get some more money if that ever happens.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I am looking at Intel, Crucial, and OCZ. I like the brands because of the reviews they are getting and the speeds they produce.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I have not purchased a new PC in a long time, just keep upgrading as I go to keep the lump sum prices down.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

USA Here


----------



## benson733

*In!

First I would like to thank OCN and Intel for this chance of winning a great SSD!*

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes, I own a Kingston 30GB SSD (Its way too small!). I do not plan on buying one for at least a 6 months- 1 year until they become a bit more affordable or unless I find a very good deal.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*When I purchase another one it will be Kingston, Intel, or Crucial Brand. I would purchase one because of Price to performance ratio to boost my pc's speed.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
Every 2-3 years is what I am hoping for, but always upgrading when I get the chance.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*I am Canadian so here is the ANSWER: 127*


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I'd really like to, but money is tight being in school.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Kingston, Corsair and Crucial. Because of reliability on all accounts, it's been my top concern on all SSDs.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years.


----------



## iamwardicus

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do not currently own one, and I plan on getting one by the end of 2012.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Considering Mushkin, Intel, Corsair brands. Reasoning is a mix of all the above: Mushkin as I've never had an issue with any Mushkin product. Performance will be similar across the board between the brands as there are only a couple controller chips used - although depending on the memory type used in the SSD that could sway my decision. Price is probably the most motivating factor as I am budget limited.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I upgrade probably every 2ish years for motherboard / processor. Video card I've not had a reason to upgrade yet as the games I play don't demand more than a GTX 285.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I'm not Canadian (although the way the US gov't is going I may want dual citizenship someday) - but the answer is: 127


----------



## falconer65

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. Yes.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel. Reliability.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Build every 2-3 years.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
USA.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own an OCZ Agility 60GB. It just died out of warranty and I lost all my data. I'm looking to buy a more reliable brand with a longer warranty when I save up enough money; Intel 520 series is a good contender.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Any of the modern Sandforce based drives, except OCZ.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I continually upgrade the same PC. I upgrade the core components (CPU/RAM/motherboard) every 2-5 years depending on my financial state. Graphics card(s) get upgraded every 1-2 years. Case, PSU, cooling get changed whenever. Storage gets added as I need it.


----------



## KEITHRH12

no
intel/oz
2-3yrs


----------



## intelfan

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
An Intel 320 Series 80GB. Maybe another in the future when it becomes cheaper.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung because of raving reviews but mostly reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Does upgrading count as purchasing a new PC? If no, then the last time I bought a PC was back in 2007, so 3+ years.


----------



## 12Cores

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes I own a intel 320 80gb, I am planning on purchasing a another SSD this year

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Corsair and Crucial because they provide the most bang for the buck.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I build a new PC once every 12-18 months.


----------



## jjr007

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not have one currently, but I might if the price is right in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I am researching all brands, reliability comes first, then price and performance in that order.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Usually after four or five years I will buy one, but I built my own for the first time. I have not added a ssd, yet,
but I am considering if the prices don't go down, getting a smaller one for caching.


----------



## LeoMessi10

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

No, I currently do not own an SSD. Yes, I am planning to purchase one when I have enough cash.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Crucial, it seems to be one of the most reliable at this moment.
*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every 12 months would be a good estimation, but it's really whenever my current one can no longer keep up.
*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Non-applicable, I live in the United States.


----------



## srsparky32

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? yes, and eventually.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, Mushkin, or Crucial. Intel because of the reliability/performance, mushkin because of the reliability/performance/customer support, and crucial because of their blazing fast read speeds

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? i dont really buy an entire new pc at one time i usually upgrade platform before anything else.

hope i win


----------



## TwilightEscape

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I have an OCZ Vertex 3 120GB. Looking to get another in the future and a laptop with one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Samsung or OCZ - As long as the price isn't extreme and it performs among the top 10 without a massive fail rate it's good for me.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Around every 2-4 years, cycles between laptop and desktop replacement. Depends a lot on whether a new CPU or GPU is about to come out and if it's worth upgrading to it or not.

Not Canadian but answering anyways.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
125+45/3-13 =
125+15-13 =
140-13 = 127

P
E
M
D
A
S


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I own 3. I do plan on purchasing more SSD's in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung.
I am mainly looking for performance in a SSD.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I am constantly purchasing/upgrading.


----------



## galaxyy

1) I do own an SSD; I am unlikely to buy an SSD within the next year but am very likely to buy one next year.

2) OCZ, Intel, Crucial;
Considerations in order of importance: Performance, Price, Reliability. However, a poor score in any of the three removes that SSD from contention.

3) Every 2 years


----------



## JCArch

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No, I do not own one, but I have done some research on them and what the advantages are over a standard magnetic HDD. If prices come down within this year I'll definitely purchase one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I considered purchasing an Intel 320 120GB for my most recent build, but decided against it at the last minute. However, I was leaning towards Intel because of their 5 year warranty, which was particularly appealing seeing as I've had no experience with an SSD before.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I purchase a new computer every 2-3 years, while applying minor upgrades during that time frame (RAM, optical drives)


----------



## magic8ball88

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not. I would really like to purchase an SSD and I'm getting closer and closer to getting one every day.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

The biggest thing for me is performance. Second is price. I want to get the best SSD I can get for ~$150 (and over 120gb). I am most likely getting a Corsair, Samsung or Crucial.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

It varies. I would probably have to answer 12-18 months. I will probably buy another MacBook soon, and I probably won't replace my sig rig but rather update it over time.


----------



## Necrocis85

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Currently own a Kingston 64GB for about year and a half, used as an OS drive. Plan on getting a larger one for some games whenever finances allow it.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I've been looking at the Crucial M4 series. They seem to be the most reliable and some of the fastest ones available.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I would say about every 2 to 3 years, or whenever my current computer is unable to keep up with the games I currently play.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I'm American, but since I lived in Alaska (which is Canadian enough) for 3 years, the answer is 43.66 repeating*


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
When I graduate from college, perhaps.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Any brand that has good reviews and is relatively cheap per gigabyte. I am not looking for any particular brand at this time.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years. I like to make my hardware last.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Well I'm glad that only Canadians have to learn math.


----------



## cenpuppie

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. Yes, once the prices start dipping again

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Samsung and Intel. Best i've seen so far in reliablity, support and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
3 years or more. Depends on the leap in technology and noticeable real world gains.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Caz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I am planning on buying one for my next build for Ivy/Kepler this summer.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I was considering buying a Vertex 4 when it comes out. But, after looking around I think I found that the Pariot Wildfire/Pyro(not as much) would be good too. I am looking for something <$250, for boot/os. And maybe recording Uncompressed [email protected] with a Blackmagic Intensity Pro.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I try to keep up on things, and re-up every 2-3 years. Now that I am older though and pay for my own stuff. I might do if more often if the market is cheap enough and performance is increased enough.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*I do have a dual-citizenship, but I don't think that applies as I reside in Michigan.







*

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## brucethemoose

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do. But it's in one machine, I'm running out of space, so I'm itching to get one in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Price takes priority above all else for me, then reliability, performance, and brand, in that order. I'm considering Samsung (The 830 series), Crucial (m4), Intel (520







), and Sandisk (Ultra 120gb. It's hard to argue with $1/gb). The Sandisk is my top pick for now.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I built my desktop a year ago, and have been slowly upgrading it ever since. When I purchased a laptop, the first thing I did was get an SSD for it.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I'm an American citizen, a Texan, and very far away from Canada. But I'll answer anyway.

Order of operations says 127, my calculus gut tells me (125 + 45)/(3-13)
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=+125+plus+45+divided+by+3+minus+13
Wolfram alpha is ALWAYS right, so I'll go with 127. Otherwise, -17.


----------



## HopeUTKN

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I do own a Crucial M3. Purchasing another SSD is out of my budget.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I know Crucial SSDs are reliable and pretty good in price too. Intel SSDs seems the best in terms of reliability and performance and you pay more for the brand of course.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 3 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*127*


----------



## DREW326

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Don't own any and I will purchase some in the near future

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel,Corsair, OCZ price for performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12-18 months. Beyond that it is too expensive to keep up.


----------



## Darren9

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own three (two Intel G2 and an OCZ Agility), the 200GB of SSD space I have in my main rig is enough at the moment.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'm lead to believe that all of the latest gen have had some sort of issues, there's other things I'd upgrade before getting more SSD's.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

It's over 3 years before I have a whole new PC, I usually upgrade something every 12-24 months though.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I'm not Canadian.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


Yes, I have one in my Dell Mini 9. I am currently looking to try the new generation SSD's for my work horse, HTPC, and gaming build's.
Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


I have been looking at 3 Brands such as: Intel, Crucial, and Corsair. My priorities are reliability and manufacturer support regarding troubleshooting and firmware updates. Based on reviews of certain controllers based on Marvell and Sandforce i've become reluctant to try the earlier Sandforce controllers based on the length of time for a resolution on a common problem in the past (OCZ) compared to Marvell's (Crucial) quick resolution. It's very important to me especially since I cannot afford to have any downtime due to my media design business. Even with a back-up on another drive it cuts into my time and efficiency for my clients. However I have read great reviews with the newer Sandforce controllers from Corsair which is simliar to Intels offering in the new 520 drives. The sheer speed and backed by a professional company leading the industry, I have faith Intel will deliver a sound product and highly look forward to giving it a go.
Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


I invest in new computer equipment every other year depending on the task and application.
Quote:


> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


Southern California resident


----------



## JMCB

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, an Intel X-25M 160GB. Love it.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'm wanting a new Intel 520 series myself.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 12 months or less. I even just bought a new i7 3960X.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Glad I'm not Canadian.


----------



## travva

1) I currently own two ssd's. I am planning to add an additional one for raid0, even though i'm currently stuck on ICH10R or whatever it's called.
2) A crucial M4, because I have one already and need two for raid0.
3) Every 12-18 months
4) Snubbed due to being in the USA!


----------



## 31337

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I currently own a 120GB Samsung (current main drive) and a 120GB GSkill (currently not in use).*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*If I were to purchase an SSD today, I would still most likely go with Samsung due to high reliability and relatively low cost.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*At the moment, 3yrs+ as I am a poor college student, but if I had a steady income it would most likely be about every 2yrs.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Well, I'm not Canadian, but since I live in northern Michigan, close enough







If it is indeed 125+(45/3)-13, as it sounds, the answer is 127; however, if the goal is to be misleading and it is rather meant to read (125/45)/(3-13), then the answer would be -17. For the sake of all that is good an holy, though, I'll be going with 127.*


----------



## Monocog007

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Currently own a OCZ Solid 3 60gb. I will likely use an SSD in all of my future builds.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, corsair, and OCZ. I take into account price, performance, reliability and if the brand is reliable (warranty, customer support etc...)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
New PC build every 3 years or so.


----------



## rancor

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I will probably upgrade my laptops SSD.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial, Samsung, Intel, Corsair (reliability then performance then price)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Full overhaul about every 2-3 years.


----------



## Ruckol1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, Intel X25-V 40GB, yes one prices drop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, maybe an OCZ

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 1.5-2 years or so I'd say. It's really done in increments

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Well, following ooo it's 127, otherwise it would come out as 46.6ish I believe.


----------



## SwishaMane

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes and yes, SSD are the win.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial or Intel

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I don't, I upgrade and upgrade

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Glad im not Canadian.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes. when i can afford one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel or Crucial.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I 1-2 years but i mosty upgrade my stuff as needed.


----------



## Transhour

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

no, i would like to eventual get a few when my raid no longer prooves to be fast enough .

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

i've looked at a lot of them, I've like the things i've read on the corsair and intel offerings. They seem to offer the best size for the price range, with good reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I upgrade my daily computer, every 3 to 5 years. There's got to be a clear advantage to upgrading, performance has to be greater than 30% of what I currently have.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

sorry not canadian


----------



## Diamondhead

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own a 64 GB OCZ Synapse drive.
Yes I'm planing on getting a gaming storage drive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
As far as brands go, OCZ, Intel, Samsung, and Kingston.
Reliabilty, price, performance, and brand. In that order.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2-3 years, so I try to make what I have last.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm sooo glad I'm not Canadian, 'cause math is hard... eh.









Cheers


----------



## PhilWrir

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently have an X-25M 80GB
At this time im set, but Ill be ordering about a dozen more 80GB X-25M drives next week to install at work.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Samsung and Intel
Good pricing, fantastic reliability, and Great speed.
I need at least 60GB, so larger capacity is always a bonus, and both companies make what I need at a reasonable price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Full build?
About every 2 years, but Ill swap out parts and upgrade as needed every several months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Sacraty

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Ived had 5 SSD's in 2 years and I currently own one. I end up selling them with my previous computer builds. And I am planning to purchase another one soon because I need them for VMwares. *virtual machine)*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I consider OCZ, Corsair and Intel. Ived had good expeirence with those brands. They never fail except for one OCZ died on me though the company gave me a new one even though its old. I end up with 2 corsairs, 2 oczs and 1 intel. Intel ssds dont seem to be the cheapest hehe. Another reason are the read and write since those are very critical on my virtual machines.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I love building computers just like anyone else here in overclock.net. I even mod prebuilt computers. I had 6 systems in 2 years. I always post my current rig on craigslist for fun but end up being sold thinking I can build a different one anyway, helps my hobbies and everyone who wants a custom built. My rig right now is being sold just before valentines day to be honest.







*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Im from NY!*


----------



## gr3nd3l

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes I own one and currently plan on purchasing another one soon.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel for performance or Samsung for performance/price

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every 12 months or less I need to build a new system.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
If I visit a Canadian owned casino does that count?


----------



## Blackcurrent

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own Intel X-25M 80GB G2. Yes I need more SSD space









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Probably Intel since I have one now and it never done me bad. Also Intel SSDs are known for good reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12 months or less


----------



## burwij

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes, I own a Crucial C300 64GB. Yes, I plan on purchasing another SSD in the next 6-12 months.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Crucial, Intel, Samsung - I usually look for the best bang-for-my-buck in the $80-150 range. While size and reliability are important, price will always be the determining factor for me until SSD's get down to the $0.50/GB range or lower.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I usually do a complete re-build every 2-3 years, though I'm constantly swapping out components every few months in the mean time.


----------



## roadlesstraveled

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own a Crucial M4 64GB and 128GB. I am definitely planning on purchasing more in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'll consider any brand based on reliability at the time of purchase as well as price vs performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2-3 years


----------



## aussiemano9

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1) i do own an ssd, 60gb, but could always use more!
2) i would probably purchase any of intels ssd because they are currently the most reliable and have very good speeds!
3) i dont purchase new PC often but i do rebuild it over 3 years though.
4) not canadian but the answer is 127


----------



## xoleras

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*
Yes, I own a crucial m4 128gb. I do plan to upgrade in the future to have more capacity, i'd like to move more of my data over to the SSD. As of right now I use it primarily for the OS.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Crucial or samsung, simply because of their reputations for reliability.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
I upgrade gradually, replacing parts here and there every 3--4 months.

4) I'm not canadian


----------



## French Fry

1) Plan to buy a 120GB for my new water cool build very soon.

2) Will most likely go with Crucial, Although they are not the best.. Most for the price, would LOVE to get an intel but but that almost twice the price of the Crucial equivalent.

3) Every 2-3 years

4) Im american


----------



## disintegratorx

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes. I own a Kingston 128gb*. *Yes I do plan to purchase more in the near future*.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Mushkin, because its rated to be one of the fastest and most reliable*.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *2-3 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *Not Canadian, but the answer is 43.66666666666667*


----------



## tian105

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
right now I have cucial m4 256gb, corsair force 3 120gb. I will buy new gens when they come out.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Not right now.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?]
i dont purchase new PCs. I build them lol.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Wow Intel Nice way of advertising your new product! Give one away to the pro's. I like it! =D

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes i do. Yes i plan on buying one to replace my OCZ 60gb soon but so many to choose from.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Price is Key along with reliability! I was looking at the M3 and intel. I'm done with OCZ SSD's. Time. to go for the big boys!

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years or when i feel like my rig is getting outdated with current systems and games.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I'm not Canadian but i bet no Canadian can do this! =P jk. Dam Canadians!


----------



## jrad

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No , will purchase one definitely soon though.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel or Ocz, both are well known, and mostly for performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Usually around two years, maybe more.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## MME1122

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Don't have one yet, I'm looking into buying though.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I'm considering the M4 because of the price and reliability, but I was also looking at the corsair performance pro. If I find one for a good price, I'll probably opt for that. Although this new 520 series looks promising...

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Generally I'd say over 3 years, but that may be changing soon...









4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian


----------



## SprayN'Pray

1) No I do not currently own a SSD. I am not planning to buy one in the near future.
2) If I was to buy a SSD, I would buy a Crucial branded one because of the performance and reliability feedback I've heard from people who have owned them.
3) I have purchased/built one computer for myself so far. Since then it has been 2 years, and I do not plan on buying/building a new one within the next year.


----------



## Imglidinhere

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

_Yes, I currently own a 120GB OCZ Vertex 2 and it is currently the boot drive for my laptop. The new machine I was planning on buying in the next few months would probably come with a faster/newer drive so this would eliminate that cost off the new drive._

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

_My next drive would have probably been either an Intel 320/510 or a Crucial M4 SSD. Primarily because the read time is vastly more important than the write times for a solid state drive and both brands seem to be extremely sturdy. Very low failure rate by comparison to the Vertex 2 I use now._

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

_I purchase a new machine every year or two by this point. Two years if I can help it, but if the opportunity presents itself within a year, I'll take it. Prefer laptops so they have to last at LEAST a year for me._


----------



## FedericoUY

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
-I currently own 2x60gb ssd's. For now I don't plan on updating them, maybe buying another for my laptop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
-For my laptop, same as I already own, Mushkin. Would consider also Crucial and/or Intel.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
-I build my PC's, and switch parts every 2 or 3 months, sometimes less.

Thanks.


----------



## Clamtell

1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, plan on buying within 2 years.

2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel based on recommendations from friends.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 18-24 months.


----------



## DuvalGunman

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't currently own an SSD. I'm planning to purchase one within 6 months.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial or Intel.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Just finished a new build, will probably upgrade in less than 12 months.


----------



## nagle3092

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I currently have a corsair F60 in my gaming rig for a boot drive but I am looking into one for my laptop.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel or Crucial, because they seem to have the best track record with reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I usually just upgrade parts as new stuff comes out(cpus, mobo, gpus) but for stuff like media, psu, cooling its usually a couple years.*


----------



## derickwm

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*
Yes and yes.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*
Corsair every time. Reliability & Brand because Corsair is a solid company with an A+ history of any issues with their products. In terms of performance their latest Performance Pro series is smokin fast. I've heard great things about Intel's SSDs but they are a tad expensive for me.









*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every 12 months or less easy. I've owned at least 4 entirely different rigs in the past 12 months.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*
I'm Amurican.


----------



## Xyphyr

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I have a Corsair Froce GT 120gb I would love one for my ThinkPad

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I like Corsair, Intel and Crucial. Any of those....

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 6mo or so.


----------



## KuuFA

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
^own 2 and yes for future builds for family and clients

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
^crucial m4 and samsung due to the fact that they are really well regarded as being the best, performance, reliability wise.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years


----------



## tuffarts

1. Yes I own a Corsair F120 , And will always have ssd drive
2.Corsair,intel,crucial,
3 every 1-2 years
4 43.6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666 _Etc._


----------



## BLKKROW

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do, I might just purchase another one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Corsair to match the one I have so I can raid

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Every 12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## AblueXKRS

Please please please please please please, higher power, let me win this...

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I do, yes. I would like to acquire more, but I cannot possibly afford any now, and not only because of their prices.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel and OCZ. Intel has a very good reputation with SSDs, and as I've had my OCZ drive for nearly two years now with no faults, I'm willing to go with them again.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I used to build a new setup every time a new Intel processor or nVidia GPU architecture was released, but that won't be happening any more, given my financial situation. I'd say that meant about once every 18 months.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Not Canadian, BUT MATH IS FUN.

127.


----------



## sickx

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Do not currently own an SSD. Planning on getting some when they get cheaper.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Branding will only get you so far. I will look at reviews before I purchase to look for best reliability and performance for a decent price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

About every 3 years I will do a major upgrade.


----------



## nderscore

1) Yes, a 64GB M4 in a secondary rig.

2) Crucial, Samsung, Intel - all provide a track record of reliability.

3) 2-3 years


----------



## DannyB0y

1) Yes, yes.

2) Intel, Crucial. Looking for reliability and performance.

3) 18-24 months.

4) lol

Thank you.


----------



## HaVoK C89

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes and Yes







Actually if I winning I'll prolly buy a 2nd for raid 0









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? intel (I only have my OCZ because of the price I got it for) because of the great brand with reliablility and awesome performance!









3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I don't really plan on purchasing a whole new PC for quite some time....just upgrading the one I got. So I'd say a full on purchase in maybe 3+ years?









4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not Canadian


----------



## Coopa

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently own 2 Crucial M4s. I'm planning on purchasing more in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Right now I'm satisfied with Crucial M4s since they have some great CS.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years. Just started to build one this past weekend. Not complete yet.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? N/A U.S.A.


----------



## Trigger3lite

1) Yeah I was planning to get one for my build at the end of the month... Its only 64 gigs tho.

2) m4 Crucial cause of the performance and reliability

3) Over 3 years cause ima broke mofo who needs his tax return to buy a pc.


----------



## macsters

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own a 64GB crucial M4 and a 128GB crucial m4. I am planning on purchasing another SSD at some point in the next few months. It will be >200GB, for an SSD-only system.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

i am considering crucial and intel, mostly because of excellent reputation in terms of both reliability and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

every 12 months or less on average

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

not canadian...but the official rules do not say that you needn't answer if you aren't canadian. they simply say that you have to answer all 4 questions. so, the answer is 127.


----------



## mknabz28

In to win!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No I do not own one, but am wanting to buy one as soon as possible.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*OCZ, Corsair, or Intel. Looking for best price/performance ratio*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Usualy I upgrade what I have until it is too outdated, then build new.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I don't live in canada but its 127*


----------



## antmiu2

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No i dont, me buying an ssd may be closer then i thought since hdd prices are so high

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
intel for smart cache feature on z68 platform (when i upgrade of course).. some other nice brand out there .. not in my mind right now

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
definitely over 3 years im sort of a enthusiast wannabe but somewhat poor

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not Canadian but this obviously = potato. trolol


----------



## Ben the OCer

Count me in Chipp and thanks to Intel for giving away some of their new 520 SSDs to OCN members. Here are my answers to the questions:

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* Yes, I own an OCZ Agility 2 180GB that is actually currently out for RMA since it randomly died on me. I also use an SSD in my secondary computer and HTPC. Because of the RMA thing my answer to the second question is also yes, since I'll probably just sell whatever replacement OCZ sends me.
*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* I'm considering Intel, Crucial, and Samsung. These three brands seem to make the most reliable SSDs that are still very fast. For me price is probably number one on the list of importance, since SSDs are already pricey as it is. Reliability and speed are important too but if it's crazy expensive I wouldn't be able to afford it in the first place.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* About every 3 years I do a major platform, CPU and motherboard, upgrade.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

- 3 x Intel 320 80gb in Raid 0 and I do plan to get more for my x79 build I'm working on now.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

- Intel or the kingston mostly due to reliability! I will sacrifice a little speed when I know I won't have issues.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

- I build a new rig every year

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I live in the States


----------



## Arkuatic

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Currently running vertex 240gb, definitely*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*most likely intel depending on what the prices are. I mainly consider overall performance*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Whenever I get money I'd like to try out new builds*


----------



## Fooliobass

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
a. Do not currently own an SSD
b. I have been shopping for ssd's for about 6 months and I plan to purchase in the next month or two.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial, Patriot, OCZ, Intel, Samsung. Mostly basing it off of OCN member recommendations and price point.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I have been buying pieces and parts pretty routinely over the last 5+ years, I would say a new build gets put together about every 18-24 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Not Canadian*


----------



## OniKon

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*-As of now I do not but planning on getting one for my first build that's yet to be finished due to shortage of 3930k's*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*-I am planning to buy Corsair Force Series GT 120g because this build is a strictly ASUS, Corsair and Intel build*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*-This is the first build I have ever started. But plan to build more later on down the road once I finish my Computer Sciences degree.*

US citizen but might move to Canada one day...


----------



## EmoPopsicle

1. I have one, a Corsair Force 3 Series 180gb. I will probably purchase one more for a RAID setup.
2. Crucial M4 for the reliability.
3. Every 2-3 years.
4. Not Canadian!


----------



## WolverineM

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not own one but Have begun to seriously consider buying one in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Corsair. Performance and reliabitly

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Built my first one 6months ago will probably build another in the next year


----------



## Simplynicko

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, Intel 320, yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial, Intel, Samsug: reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

N/A - us resident


----------



## raisethe3

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*No I do not own a SSD. Some day I do plan on purchasing one in the future. Just not sure when.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I have no clue which SSD to get. I am fairly new to this. In the past, I've only order hard drives and external drives.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Over 3-5 years, or depending on whenever there's a significant amount of changes in technology/hardware enough to warrant a new purchase. (ie. performance upgrade from pervious platform, etc).*

Thank you!


----------



## chrisys93

1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*No I do not have an ssd and I'm considering buying one.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Price, Performance, Reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Every 2-3 years*

4. Not canadian


----------



## egyptionsr2buff

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No, Definitely getting one in the future just saving up money. Being a Medical school student is tough

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, OCZ, and Crucial seem to be the best reviewed from what i have read.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I build a PC almost ever year to two years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? not Canadian but the answer is 127


----------



## animal0307

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

-I own two X25-V 40gb drives. I'd like to upgrade but I think I will end up just raiding them when I get around to reinstalling Windows. They are just too small to dual boot like I have been using them for.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

-I have heard good things about Intel being reliable But will probably go with the best price point from a well know manufacture, Intel, Corsair, OCZ

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

-It's an ever evolving process. But I am at a point where I am content and only upgrade if needed and and buy hardware that has long

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

- Form the US.


----------



## superbalde

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes. Yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ (Price & performance)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't buy a complete PC but I definitely upgrade every 12 months or less.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian.


----------



## passey

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Currently have a crucila m4 64GB. Yes considering another.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Samsung, Crucial, intel.All have good speeds and good reviews by people appear to be the best in the market.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

New PC every 5 years upgrades monthly.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## PrototypeT800

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


No I do not own and a SSD or plan on purchasing one in the near future.
Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


When I do decide to purchase a SSD I will most likely decide between either Intel, Samsung, or Crucial because of the reliability and performance all of these brands offer.
Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


I usually only build a new PC every 5 or so years, but upgrade my current PC with something new every year.
Quote:


> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


Not Canadian


----------



## atp0303

Here's a good resource if you're planning to buy a SSD. This website tracks the daily prices and sorts them by best value for money.
http://www.ssdtracker.com

It seems that prices are now approaching $1/GB.


----------



## wickedout

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own the Intel X25 and Crucial M4

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every other year

I'm from the USA and hope I win!!!!


----------



## BBEG

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I do not currently own an SSD. I will be purchasing at least one by summer as projects start coming together.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel first, because they're still the most reliable SSDs according to available literature. OCZ seems to be making good strides here as well. I would use SSDs as boot drives and storage drives for media computers that don't need huge onboard storage. Speed is good. Reliability is good. _Silence is awesome_.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Hard to answer. I upgrade in pieacemeal as technology provides enough of an incentive. Currently, the speed at which Ivy Bridge and Raspberry Pi develop will determine my upgrade schedule.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Totally not Canadian. *trollface.jpg*


----------



## Lefty67

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes and I do plan on buying another in the future*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel or OCZ*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I usually build one every 3 years and upgrade when needed.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

127


----------



## drummr91

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* I would love to, but with the prices where they are, that isn't feasible.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* From my limited research, Intel and Crucial seem to be the best performance and price wise.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* A whole new PC? Rarely. Upgrade bits and pieces? Probably once or twice a year, depending on the part.
*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* Amerrcan


----------



## Maximuscr31

1) Do you currently own an SSD?*No* Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*Yes*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, Crucial because of reliability and performance. Price is slightly higher but better than gambling on whether a ssd will last or not to save a few dollars.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I buy a new pc once every 2-3 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Born and Bred in America*


----------



## agentdomo

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I have a 60GB Nova II. It was my first and only SSD. Horrible first experience because the SSD can't handle multitasking without studders or even program crashes. Boot time is equivalent to my WD 640GB Green HDD. The HDD performs much better than the SSD.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I am considering Intel, OCZ, and Corsair. The prices all all reasonable. Intel is my first choice because of the reliability of the brand and the fact that I know Intel will help me with any problems I have.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I do not purchase PC's often. I only purchase parts and/or part combos to gradually upgrade my PC. About every every 2-3 years.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

125+45/3-13=127 Just for fun because I live in California and was born in LA!


----------



## Malcolm

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes I do. Not unless my current one dies.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*If I were going to purchase another, I'd most likely go with one from Intel. They are said to be the most reliable.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Very rarely, incremental upgrades instead. Every 2-3 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*N/A*


----------



## ynk1121

1) Yes, I have a 120gb Vertex 2. I would love to be able to buy a new one in the near future because I need more space but not unless prices come down more.

2) My last go around it was between Intel and OCZ for my desktop. My laptop I bought a Kingston because of the aggressive garbage cleanup with lack of trim support on mac. If I were to buy a new SSD for my desktop today I would be eying the 120gb 520 because it's the most space I could get before the price gets too much.

3) I purchase a new computer every year or two but I alternate replacing my desktop and laptop. That means each device is 2 - 4 years old when it retires.


----------



## uncholowapo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes when prices lower

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? OCZ, Crucial, and Intel (of course)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? every 12 months or less

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## xxsashixx

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, Intel X-25M 80GB. No

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, best performance & reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2-3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

127


----------



## Lord Xeb

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I own 2 SSDs, but I plan on putting a second SSD into my MacBook Pro.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)
Intel, Kingston, Samsung, Cruical, Corsair are really the only brands I buy. I am looking for something that has a reasonable price, reliable, and quick.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? If you count upgrades? Once ever 18-24 months give or take.


----------



## Sodalink

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I can't really afford it now or waiting for them to be cheaper or just get a great deal. But I do want one really bad.*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I don't know about the brand, but I like Corsair, Intel in general. But I don't really mind the brand.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I constantly ugprade parts in my computer every time I see a deal and upgrading only costs me a few bucks extra. That way I'm close to the up to date hardware. I'm usually I'm one generation behind.*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I'm not Canadian, I guess I get to save some brain energy with this question








*
Thanks for the give away!


----------



## juano

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* No. Eventually, but not in the near future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* Probably Crucial as they have more consistent performance than the sandforce drives for all types of data, not just compressible data. Price per performance and capacity is always a consideration.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* A whole new PC? 2-3 years, but new parts all the time.
*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* Not a Canadian resident.


----------



## Licht

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own an A-Data 120GB SSD. Terrific product.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Kingston, reliability. A-Data, price. OCZ, reliability, price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every two years or something like that.


----------



## goodwidp

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Don't currently own one. Considering getting one relatively soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial, OCZ, Intel. Looking for combo of price, performance, and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years, on average.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Not Canadian, however 43.67.

Thanks


----------



## aldfig0

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. Maybe.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I don't care about brand. If I must list brands for the purpose of this they would be (in no particular order) Kingston, OCZ, Patriot, Intel, Crucial. The main reason for me wanting an SSD is increased performance (loading times of programs and Windows). Price and reliability are important considerations as well. I would analyze these metrics on a case by case basis, not by brand.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not in Canada, but if you consider the order of operations the answer is 127. If not, then the answer is 43 2/3.


----------



## bluedevil

In! Sweet!









1) Yes, I need a bigger SSD than 90gb.









2) Intel, Corsair, OCZ, Samsung for performance, and reliability.

3) Every 2 years.


----------



## infernal rodent

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No. I've been thinking about it,but the price/drive size is still a little high.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

If I was to purchase one I'd go with an Intel ssd because they offer good warranties.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I tend to upgrade my system piece by piece,a complete parts change out can take a couple of years.


----------



## wirefox

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. Maybe.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
reliability, performance, brands Intel, crucial, OCZ

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12-18 months but usually upgrade parts as needed (or desired)

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
43.37 not Canadian


----------



## hweeter

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? hopefully buying a ocz agi3 soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? i would be buying ocz because of there price/performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? every 2-3 years


----------



## ramPage16

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes and yes. I own a 64 GB PNY sata SSD. It is nice but it is very old. I will be getting a new SSD for my next future build.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I want to get a 310 msata SSD for use with SRT.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
About every 2 years.


----------



## invena

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I own a SSD, I am looking to replace it.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel due to the reliability and clear cut roadmap of production.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*New PC every 18-24Months on average.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*USA here.*


----------



## pfunkmort

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes. I currently own an ssd. I probably won't purchase another one until I build a new computer, although the ability to put my entire games library on flash is tempting.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
When I purchase SSDs, I usually look at Samsung, Crucial, and more recently Corsair. The reason being that they meet the sweet spot of performance/price. Sandforce are not worth the time and worry and RMAs, and Intel, while renowned for unmatched performance and reliability, is difficult to justify on my budget (although I spent a lot of time looking for a good deal on one when I purchased my last drive).
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I would say every 2-3 years. Although as time/money allows and my computer usage habits dictate, perhaps as often as once a year.


----------



## Oh Em Gee LAWL

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yup, Intel X-25M G2 80gb. I'm planning on purchasing one for games I play the most. I notice a big difference in load times.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Most likely Crucial, Intel or OCZ , it mostly depends on value. I feel that the cheapest SSD is still faster than most hard disk drives, so I'm open for most anything.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years, I think my overclocked i7 920 should be good for a few more years. I built it in 2009.*


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?do not own a ssd, i am considering one when my bank account and deal comes together nicely
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?samsung 830, crucial M4, oor any other fast and reliable drive that pops up in time. i look for reliability, performance, and price.
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?when ever i feel the need for it or when something brakes. i dont buy a new pc all at once but more in parts that need to be upgraded. time frame could be 6 months to 2 years depending on whats going on.










all in red


----------



## lemans81

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do not own one currently, would like to purchase one if money permits.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I have heard a lot fo good things about OCZ.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Every 18-24 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I don't believe in Canada....


----------



## Molten

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do own an ssd.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I currently have a crucial m4 128gb because they are very reliable and fast

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Around 4years or so


----------



## TheWiz

Would be good if the competition was available to NZ


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> why are residents off the rest off the world excluded?


Because Intel and OCN does not like the rest of the world.. And the ad for this contest should also be removed since it's not for everyone. Just sayin'..


----------



## smash_mouth01

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I own 2x Kingston SSD now v's , but they are nothing on these new intel drives.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

either Crucial M4 or Intels. Mainly because they are fast, real fast...

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I upgrade every 18-24 months, at the moment that is pit on hold because I am setting up liquid cooling.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Not Canadian but 43.66666666666667

Also oh well of this is just US, but you need to show the love world wide Intel.

Once again the rest of the world misses out.


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I don't currently own an SSD. I wish I had the money to buy one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial (price/performance)
Intel (reliability, performance, brand)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Running this C2D rig for about 3 years, looking forward to a major upgrade quite soon.


----------



## Timbojones

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I do I own the first gen of ocz 60gb won and I like it.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I was considering buying an Intel because I have heard some good reviews or I would get another ocz if I would ever have the money LOL.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years because I'm so poor HaHa nah but I try to get new parts with Christmas money
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm Australian MATE! Aussie Aussie Aussie


----------



## Asy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I own one, possibly a larger one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
intel, samsung, crucial, for performance and price

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years


----------



## nmdehaan

IN! I love OCN.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Don't currently own an SSD. It is the next logical move to increase perceived performance of my build. I can't afford one as of now, but I will be looking when I get a new job after I graduate from college (hopefully in the next 3 months :-D).

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I have heard good things about the crucial. I would love an intel for its reliability, but I don't know if the premium pricing is worth it. Mostly I will use price/performance ratio like I always do. I know this is old, but I am hoping for TRIM support on raid, I think its motherboard limited currently.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2-3 years I do a major upgrade, all new pc every 5 or so years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Not Canadian! Using PEMDAS I would say 127, but I went to high school in Idaho soooo.... :-D


----------



## MooMoo

So sad that its only US or Canada


----------



## 2qwik2katch

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Do not currently own one. Not planning to get one anytime soon unless I do a new build.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel because I trust the brand name*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *About every 3 years.*


----------



## Shaded War

In.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not own one. I plan on buying one once they get cheaper.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, corsair, and crucial for their reliability and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
This is my first custom build but I plan on upgrading every 18-24 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I am not a Canadian resident.


----------



## Twilex

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes i do, I own 3 actually. And yes i plan on purchasing many in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'm planning on a 240 gb crucial M4 because of the reliability and speed as well as price. Intel is on the backburner though due to their reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I build a new one roughly every 2 years.


----------



## Sin100

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I do not own an SSD. I do plan on obtaining one in the future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I hear a lot about Crucial and Intel SSD's, I would have to do further research though before the final purchase.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I purchase a new graphics card around once a year. Other part vary entirely. I seldom replace my monitor, mouse, keyboard, PSU. I replace my motherboard, ram and CPU every 2-3 years.

*EDIT:







Not available for the UK. Well that's rather annoying.*


----------



## alick

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*:Yes , yes when the price comes down a bit.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*cz(price, performance, reliability) or intel(performance, reliability) or M4(performance)*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*:2-3 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*:127*

I am thanks







good luck to every one out there


----------



## evermooingcow

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes I own 3 Intel SSDs and yes, I'm planning on purchasing more SSDs in the near future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel and possibly Crucial for reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 12 months or less. This includes all types of PCs I build including home servers and HTPCs.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*N/A*


----------



## burton560

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I do not currently own one. When prices hit lower than $1/GB I'll consider getting one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Not really concerned with brand, just needs good reviews and reliability. Also warranty duration is a huge factor.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 Years

4) Canada math question

USA USA USA!


----------



## koob

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own the Intel X25 -M

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Samsung

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every year

USA resident and good luck to all


----------



## Hukkel

1*) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

No I do not and yes I do plan on buying one in the near future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I don't have a brand I will be going for. Will mostly be price per GB thing.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Once every 5 years. So over 3 years. Especially since I can easily upgrade parts over time.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

125 + (45/3)-13 = 127

(125 +45)/3-13 = 43,67

I do NOT live in Canada or the US, but I know plenty of people over there so I do have a shipping address in either country.


----------



## KipH

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No and yes









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I have looked at Kingston, Transend and a few cheep noname brands. Mostly looking for a good price per GB and support for TRIM and such.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Every 2 or 3 year, if my wife lets me.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? (125 plus (45 divided by 3)) minus 13 = 127


----------



## Nautilus

1) No i don't own one. But i plan to buy one 120GB SSD in the end of this summer.

2)I'm considering to buy a Crucial M4 because of the good price/performance ratio or a Vertex3 because I previously owned an OCZ SSD (Agility 2) and it worked just fine and it had good quality.

3) Every 12-18 months


----------



## fhayashi

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
no, yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
still not decided, open to any brand, considering price and performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
not Canadian


----------



## Chilly

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, on my current desktop. Plan on buying another SSD for my laptop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial and Intel for purely reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years, 4-6.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
= 127


----------



## Moheevi_chess

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes I own an Intel SSD. I'm planning on buying another intel SSD this summer with my graduation monies!

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I'm planning on buying another Intel SSD, the one I have has been extremely reliable and is still very fast after a year of use.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I built my PC in high school and have since upgraded different parts throughout the years. The next upgrade for me will be a CPU/Motherboard and I will probably be upgrading this summer.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
I do not reside in Canada.


----------



## JDTreece

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently own a 64GB Crucial SSD, but am considering purchasing a larger SSD.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Considering Crucial, because I own one and am satisfied or Intel, because of word-of-mouth. (performance and reliability are my biggest factors)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I usually build a new PC every 48-ish months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not canadian, but it's 43 and 2/3


----------



## Evilrandy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I currently have two Corsair Force GT 120g.in 0 raid. Yes i plan on pruchasing at least one more for backup.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? My favorite brands are corsair and Intel. Both are solid quality with very good performance. Comparable Intel drives are a bit more expensive but i find you usually get what you pay for.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I doi a major upgrade every 12-18 months with a replacement every 2-3 years


----------



## BigHops323

WOOT!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I currently use two Corsair Force GT's, I'll definitely be purchasing more in the future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel is always my first choice due to the best balance of performance and reliability, only reason I currently have Corsair drives is because I got a killer deal.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I'm always upgrading, this is OCN afterall!*


----------



## bigyam

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I do currently own a 60GB SSD. No I do not plan on purchasing one in the near future, unless my bank account rises dramatically









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I haven't done any research on it recently, but rather than brand, I'd look at price, performance and reliability, and get whichever provided me with the best.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

About every 2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

If done in that exact order: 43.667.
And if done with order of operations (assuming no brackets): 127.


----------



## BURNS331

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not have a SSD, and i would like to purchase one in a year or 2.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I was looking at Intel, but havent decided on a price, because im not buying one yet.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade ever 2-3 years. So that makes me about 2 years overdue for an rebuild.


----------



## Soulphalanx

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, an Intel X25-M 160GB G2. Possibly looking to get one for my macbook.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Corsair, Intel, Crucial. Really just looking for a reliable brand that has a good GB/$ ratio and is one of the newer drives. Any SSD will boost the speed of my macbook, and a difference of a couple MB/s read/write won't make that much of a difference in the long run.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade every 12 months or so.


----------



## Caustin

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I have a Crucial C300 64GB and I recently bought a refurbished Patriot 32GB. I haven't tried the Patriot one out yet though. I want to either get another C300 for raid or try the M4. It all depends on money.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

If I do get a new one, it'll either be Crucial or Intel. I haven't had any problems so far with my Crucial and i've always wanted to try Intel. I had bad luck with OCZ so I probably won't go that route again.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I try to upgrade whenever I find a good deal. I usually by a few new components a year, if anything is worth the upgrade.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

American't


----------



## gboeds

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

do not currently own one, considering buying one in the near future

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

intel, crucial, kingston, ocz

performance, reliability and price are all factors

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

no set time frame...when performance upgrade needed and/or can be afforded

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

N/A


----------



## victorzamora

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, and I'm absolutely going to buy another for every subsequent build I do.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, OCZ, and Crucial. My current Intel one is doing great!*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*every 12 months or less*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*American Resident







*


----------



## exnihilo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes I do. I don't know when the next time I will purchase one will be. I certain love the SSD I have now!
*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I'd be interested in another C300 or an M4. I have heard good things about the Intel offerings, but have had no personal experience with them.
*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*About every 2-3 years.
*
cg


----------



## JKClubs

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes I do. If the price is right I would pick up additional SSD's.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*The brands at the top of my list are Crucial and Intel due to reliability and performance.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I usually purchase/build a new PC about every 3 years with the previous build being passed to the wife.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*In the states the answer is 127. Do they do math differently up north?*


----------



## Tweak17emon

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own a SSD, but i feel like its dying with the bluescreens. So im looking to replace it.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Brands: OCZ and Intel. Looking at performance and reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
New PC? Me? I upgrade parts, not rebuild. Hard drives are something i almost never replace unless they go bad.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
'MERICA


----------



## jhax01

Count me in!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I have two OCZ 60GBs in a raid 0 config. Not planning on buying a new one, currently, but I would love to compare an Intel vs the OCZ setup.*









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Again, not planning on it, but the best value on the price/performance curve is my biggest consideration.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I generally upgrade components on my PC every 2-3 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*I'm not Canadian. ("Not that there's anything wrong with that...." - Seinfeld)*


----------



## axellerate

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*
I do not own one unfortunately. But eventually, i hope to change that!

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*
Intel of course! Reliability is important. I would hope not to spend ever 200 dollars on one. Life of a University student...

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
Over 3 years...

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*
125 + (45 / 3) - 13
125+15-13
127!


----------



## Onions

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *i currently own 4 of them all in diffrent pcs. looking to get 1 more for raid in my main and one for my dads new lappy








*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *i need an ocz drive for my main and was gonna get this intel 520 one for reliability in my dads lappy*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*about ever 2 or 3 months i tend to majorly update my rigs*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*127*


----------



## FREELINE57

1) Yes i do. Yes i am just not sure when.

2) Their are only four brands i would only consider and that being Intel, Ocz, Crucial, and samsung. Price and preformance are main concern's.

3) I never buy a whole pc. I'm always upgrading all the time.

4) Not canadian....that i know of.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do not currently own an SSD. I have been considering one for my netbook.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I was considering Intel, Samsung, and Corsair. The reason I was considering those brands is for reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*18-24 months.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*US Resident, but the answer is 127.*


----------



## Hazzeedayz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, a crucial M4. And yes i plan on purchasing quite a few in the future*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*The crucial M4. I have one, it's crazy fast and the quality is amazing. Although it is one of the more expensive SSDs on the market.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I have never bought a new PC. I always build onto the one i have. My sig rig started out as a first time build like 8 years ago....i upgrade about once a month (limit myself to $300 a month for upgrades)*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*127 (not canadian







)*


----------



## AstralReaper

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I own a 32GB OCZ Vertex. Maybe, I have been looking for another to use for my games.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? The new OCZ Octane drives look very appealing to me as the sizes go from 128GB-1TB which is perfect for storing a good amount of games.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I build my own pcs but I like to update the components every 2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I live in America.


----------



## b3machi7ke

le sigh, why do I keep entering these threads I've no hope of winning...maybe my luck will change and I'll win my first freebie here on OCN










*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* - No I do not, am considering one when my tax refund check gets here








*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* Intel and Crucial, reliability and performance.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* every 2-3 years, I buy good stuff and milk it for all it's worth









*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* American, ftw


----------



## mica3speedy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, but do plan on purchasing one in the near future

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Corsair, Samsung. Reliability, price, and performance are the factors I'm looking at when purchasing

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 3-4 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
American resident


----------



## C4M3L_P3N1S

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I do not, but I am definitely planning on purchasing one eventually.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
* OCZ, Mushkin, Intel. It doesn't really matter. As long as it's cheap, fast, and reliable.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I purchase a new PC 12 months or less. You have to always keep upgrading to keep up with the times.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
I'm not Canadian, but this is hilarious. xD 127


----------



## Kopi

I love that the Canadians have to answer a skill testing question









*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Not currently, but I would absolutely love one. For me, I haven't been able to shell out the cash for the amount of space I'd require as a boot/game drive.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel has been high on my recommendation lists, for performance and reliability mainly. I've also been considering Crucial and Corsair.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I purchase a new PC every year or two, its tough to say. I purchase my core components and hope that I can get by with some small upgrades here and there for at least 2 years without needing a complete overhaul.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Assuming BEDMAS, the equation would be 125 + (45/3) - 13 = *127*, but since it is a word equation you've really thrown me for a loop! Sequentially, the answer would be 43.667


----------



## silvrr

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes, not in the near future, but I am sure I will buy another when my 60GB becomes to small for my needs*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I recently purchased a Crucial M4 60GB as it was showing a good history for performance, reliability and customer service. Shortly after I got it there was a bug with the M4 drives and it was fixed promptly, this experience so far would make me by crucial again*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *18-24 months, between complete new computers but upgrades here and there such as a recent addition of a SSD.*


----------



## Myrtl

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, but near future is going to be determined by when the price per gb becomes reasonable*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*OCZ, Intel, Corsair and Mushkin. The best performance for the price is very important followed by reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I build a new computer on average every 3 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I am not a Canadian resident, but my wife is half French Canadian... I just ignore the French part to make her perfect.[/B
*


----------



## stryk3r1215

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Nope. Would love to have one though. I'm planning on purchasing one within 2 months.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Corsair, Crucial. They're the best brands in everything imo. I want performance and reliability in an acceptable price range.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18-24 Months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Why make our northern friends have to answer this?


----------



## DuckieHo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I have owned nine different SSDs since 2008. All my future builds will have a SSD.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, Marvell, or Sandforce based.... Indilinx a possibility. Price is the number one concern.... performance differences are not noticable in the real-world.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I build a new PC for someone in the household every 12 month.*


----------



## wekxbrainx

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1) I do not have an SSD but I am planning on purchasing one in the near future.

2) If I am planning on purchasing an SSD I will consider intel or ocz for reliability and price.

3) I purchase new pc every 12-18 months.

4) I am not Canadian, but by order of operation, 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13 = 127.


----------



## Alex132

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Nope, but I definitely want to get one in the future!*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, Corsair, OCZ. Mainly for their Price/Performance and great rep about their products.
I would also look for one with great reliability, I would hate to lose my work in either Photoshop, FLStudio or MS Office!*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*18-24 Months*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Not Canadian, but answer = 127*


----------



## Xaero252

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own a total of three, although I have purchased four (one was a gift) Of all of those so far, the latest purchase - the gift, was by far the best. It was a Samsung 830 series SSD. My first was probably the worst purchase -- a 30gb Agility, it was relatively slow, too small in capacity, and had its fair share of bugs, and more expensive than any of the later purchases, all things I regret for being an early adopter of the technology. The other two are still in operation in my sig rig, but they too are starting to feel rather sluggish (trim is enabled, but that 830 single handed out-performs both of these) So yes, I am planning on purchasing a solid state disk in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Anybody but OCZ, I've had to RMA my 60gb agility drives twice in total, and the 30gb agility recently decided to die as well. I don't do a lot of random paging or small writes, so I'm not burning through the write cycles... I suppose the drives are rather "old" but I'd rather get something with better longevity and a less cumbersome firmware system.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Usually around every 2 to 3 years, depending on the hardware market, if the percentage gain isn't a high enough yield over my previous system's performance, I usually wait another hardware cycle, I try to aim for a straight 75-80% performance gain over my prior system across the board before I upgrade. That said, if a whole system gets fried in some twist of fate, I will upgrade on the spot. For example, I sat on the Intel Core 2 Duo platform until the i7 (Nehalems) platform came out. The 775 socket, and boards were rock solid, and with a decent overclock the processor wasn't holding me back any. Sure I could yield a 50% performance boost in synthetic benchmarks by upgrading to a Core 2 Quad or a Phenom, but that's not quite enough. Then the GTX 280 and Nehalems came out, my Core 2 would have had trouble keeping up with the 280, and the Nehalems boasted such great performance gains over my current platform, even in the memory department (I went from 8gb to 12gb, and from dual to triple channel and from ddr2 to ddr3, thats a pretty big performance gap) how could I say no?


----------



## onigiri

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Do not currently own an SSD, and was thinking about purchasing one however cant afford it

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Im open to brands, but best bang for the buck is what I am looking for: ie best performance for the price

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years.


----------



## DarkRyder

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Yes just one, in my gaming rig for the OS.
Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes one for my server as well, its 10 min bootups arent pretty.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, for reliabilty or Corsair for performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I build my own, they tend to last 2-3 years before anything major gets replaced.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? not canadian but the answer is 42.667 repeating.


----------



## reedo

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes, (sort of, my ssds are ocz, and have been in near constant RMA since their date of purchase), And yes if the business continues to do well I will invest in a larger capacity ssd, most likely from intel for data storage long term as I believe the ssd format to be far superior.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel, Crucial, Samsung, Adata. basically anything that wont fail on the third attempt to boot from it as my ocz drives have (I still kick myself for not researching reliability ratings with a more critical eye)

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
it is more of a constant state of flux, with a computer habit like I have, and a construction job, things change quickly in my house, and I cannot help but fiddle with them.

4)(U.S citizen)
thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Hydraulic

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own a intel 320 series 40gb for my netbook, so yes. I do plan on purchasing another one for mt desktop though.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I like intel and crucial. From reviews they have, it seems that they have the best performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I do continuous upgrades, and build a new rig about every other year.


----------



## d4n0wnz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? yes, yes when I decide I need more space on my raid array.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Whatever brand is reliable and cost effective.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I usually build my own and just upgrade throughout the years, but usually wait at least 3 to do a complete rebuild


----------



## mrw1986

Count me in!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not own one and I am considering purchasing one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Samsung, Crucial, and Plextor. They all offer excellent performance and reliability. They are all roughly the same price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade my PC about once every 2 years and build a new one every 4 years or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm American.


----------



## detailmore

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I don't currently own one. Yes, I am planning to purchase one this year, if prices goes down a tad bit more.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel for speed/performance/reliability. Corsair for the same. I do not want a fast but unreliable SSD. Reliability is the most important factor.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12-18 months. Sometimes a little longer, largely depending on life of hardware.


----------



## mrw1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> Note: PEDMAS - each is calculated after the other, so:


I think you mean PEMDAS.


----------



## omnivert

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes - all my machines currently use SSDs, save for a really old G5 tower that I'm gutting soon. My main box loads windows off a Corsair Force GT 120 GB SSD and arch linux off an 80 GB intel 320 SSD. I'm considering purcashing another for a new box.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
At this point, probably intel or samsung. Intel seems to have the best track record as far as reliability and samsung's recent drives have been performing well at competitive price points.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
In the past, every 2-3 years, but I'm hoping to change that.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127! but I'm not canadian.


----------



## Dethredic

1) Yes and yes, when the price of a 120GB drive drops below $100

2) OCZ, kingston, intel. Price is the most important trait

3) 2-3 years, but it receives upgrades along the way

4) 127


----------



## DarkrReign2049

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes. Probably towards June-July for a new build.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Crucial (Performance, Reliability) Samsung (Performance, Reliability)*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Normally every 18-24 Months*


----------



## YP5 Toronto

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, OCZ.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12 months or less

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## ShadowEW

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I currently have a 120GB Muskin Chronos Delxuxe. Yes again, I'm currently looking for another SSD drive for a new Rig that I have in mind. (Besides ''New Years Resolution'')

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Usually, shop around and try to find the best performance to monetry cost ratio. BUT, I'm not affraid to splash out or try new brands should the specifications suit the need. At present I've been primarily looking around at Samsung drives, and would ideally like to get a nice size (120GB or larger) for the £100 mark or cheaper. _

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Well, seeing as this is *my* 3rd build. First rig was built around 2003, next was around 2008 ''Ye Olde Codger'' and my current ''Animu'' was built January 2011.
I'm probably going to be going down the 12 - 18 month route from here on (money dependent)_


----------



## Saiyansnake

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Not as yet, I will when the prices get more reasonable*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Crucial, Intel, or Samsung. For the performance.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I don't buy a whole new system. I upgrade parts of it whenever I see fit.*


----------



## a1i1d1e1n1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I was thinking about getting a nice 120GB one for my rig but bought a new graphics card instead.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I would consider any brand that gives the best performance and warranty while offering good value for money.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I buy new parts for my rougly every 12-18 months


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own two SSD's and I would like to get new SSD's for my new build in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial, Corsair and Intel. From most important reasons to lesser : Reliability, Performance, Price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 Years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Texas


----------



## Celcius

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I have a 160gb ssd, but I may need another ssd by the end of the year.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Corsair for reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade parts all the time, so less than every twelve months.


----------



## ColdRush

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, and I plan to buy a new one within the year. My current SSD is getting up there in age and a bump in speed is always welcome







*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Reliability is key, with price coming second. Performance isn't as big of a deal, almost every retail SSD outperforms mechanical drives by a good margin.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Normally less than every 12 months.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I'm not Canadian







*


----------



## RussianHak

IN!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes but cash Is tough.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, and Samsung.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade my computer constantly (or at least try).


----------



## willdearborn

This is an awesome giveaway. When I was building my system I was waiting for these to come out, but I couldn't wait any longer and bought the 320's instead. I would love to have one!
Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1) I currently own 4 Intel 80GB 320's. My plan was to purchase at least 2 more to add to my array, but if I win one the 520's I would buy more 520's instead to start an new array, and move the 320's to another computer.

2) The only brand I ever consider for my SSD purchases in Intel. I have owned at least one of every generation. I always buy Intel drives for the reliability. The 520's are the only Sandforce based drive I'd want due to Intel having a hand in the firmware.

3) I purchase the parts to build a new PC every 12 months or less.

4) I'm not Canadian

Thanks!


----------



## AZZKIKR

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not currently own an SSD. I am planning purchasing one when I build a new computer this upcoming summer.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I am actually leaning more towards intel due to their excellent reviews on Newegg compared to OCZ.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase/build a new PC about every 4 years or so.


----------



## rindoze

1) I have one. I will purchase another when the need for more storage arises
2) I used to think Intel was garbage because they had high price and sub-par performance. However, I would buy one of these if it was cheaper. Realistically speaking though I would buy a Plextor, it has similar performance and a better price and a great warranty. I look at performance, then a suitable price for it, and then make sure the device will last.
3) I will buy an entire system about every 4 years. I will upgrade stuff here and there throughout that time. Usually every 2 years for big components.


----------



## Draven

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*No I don't, yes I do plan on getting one in August of this year.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Was considering the Curcial M4, Samsung, or Intel, It is probably going to be the Crucial M4, I have read they are very reliable* *price/gig is really good.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Built my first rig last year and building one this summer with all the latest tech so I don't have to build one for a while.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*43.666666 or 43.67 if you round up lol if using BEDMAS it's 127*


----------



## StrictNine

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No. Possibly if the prices drop/I have more money.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Crucial. Price/performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## HybLeaf

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Sadly no, and I would purchase one if my budget should allow me in the future. 2) If you’re planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, Samsung, Crucial. I prefer reliability over all aspects in looking at a SSD. As most of us do, we have a limited budget and want what we think is the best for the buck, and to me that is reliability than performance. 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? The last PC I've purchased was ~5 years ago, since then, I've been upgrading it whenever I can, until nothing was left of the old computer except the hard drive  4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not residing in Canada, but 127


----------



## HybLeaf

Sorry double post.


----------



## A6Computer

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I don't. Yes, I do.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Kingston, because it's my favorite SSD brand.
Kingston HyperX, because it sounds cool.
Kingston HyperX 120GB, because one of my favorite numbers is 2.
+It's very fast (over 500MB/S Read and Write).

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years (4 or 5 years). And my computer got really old (bought 2005), so I plan to buy a new one before summer this year. And one SSD will be like from heaven for me now.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I own some the early 30 gig SSD's and yes I plan on completely replacing them in the future with a higher performance SSD*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I'm avoided OCZ after my first experience. Everyone is recommending Intel or Corsair so I will look at those based off user reviews online.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Around 3 years or over. I replace parts here and there but that is about it. Not enough a performance upgrade for me to replace any faster than that.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*I'm American but ~11.269^2 if i'm reading it right...good thing I'm not Canadian. Those guys have it rough.*


----------



## Sophath

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes i do. A kingston ssdnow V100 and i was thinking of purchasing a new one soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Possibly an Intel, Samsung, Crucial, Kingston or Corsair

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I bought 2 last year (one for me and one for my gf), and i am currently planning to buy parts to replace my current setup every year. (while upgrading rigs belonging to the rest of my family)

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Considering you need to prioritize mulitplications and division over additions/substractions, it would come down to
125 +(45/3) -13 = 127


----------



## KoSoVaR

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I own 3 Intel 120 120GB SSDs. I am planning on sticking with SSDs in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel - brand and reliability. And it's the only SSD I have used and grown to love so far.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 12 months or less will do some kind of upgrade, every 12-18 months video card, 18-24 months cycle out the cpu/mobo, 2-3 years hard drive, over 3 need a new rig.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I'm a U.S. resident, however, I believe I can still answer this. 127


----------



## nolimits882000

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*No, I don't. But I was considering getting one or two.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel, Crucial, Plextor, Smasung: All of these for their performance and pretty good reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I upgrade my PC anywhere from 6-12 months, depending on the upgrade







*


----------



## GREG MISO

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
no i dont own an ssd but am planning
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
definatley corsair for there great customer service and reliability.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12 months or less
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
43.6


----------



## slavearm

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
"Yes I currently own an SSD. Yes I am planning on purchasing additional SSDs"
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
"OCZ for performance, and the newer intel 520 series for performance and reliability"
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
"Every 18 months"
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
"Not a Canadian either, but 127 since 45/3-13=2 + 125 = 127"


----------



## mechati

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, i don't. If the prices are right - I do plan on buying.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Samsung, Intel - reliability/price/performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years.


----------



## seagreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> The good folks from Intel have once again provided us an opportunity to give away one of their newest SSD offerings,
> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


[/quote]

1) yes, mushkin callisto. yes, for every future build.
2) happy with mushkin, but whatever price/performance ratio works out best.
3) planning on new parts every 12-18 months.
4) 127

thanks!


----------



## zomgiwin

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? i do not currently own a SSD, but i do plan to get one or two in coming months for a new build hopefully.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? crucial, intel, samsung, etc

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? well, depends on the cash flow at the time







when i can, i like to upgrade things often, but, its been a while.


----------



## Falcanium

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes and I may purchase another soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Crucial for performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18-24 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


Yes. Probably one more in 2012.
Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


Patriot or OCZ. I currently own a OCZ vertex 3 max iops and love it and have yet to have any issues. Patriot wildfire seems to be a good performer as well. I tend to look at the best performers and Then weigh them against their price.
Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


Motherboard changes happen every 2-3 years probably for me..parts may come and go during that time.


----------



## hanky44

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, of course!!!









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
M4, since they have sequential read speed up to 500MB/s, especially for the price

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't but make small upgrades every year or so . and major upgrade every 5 years. (In my experience ssd would be a small upgrade with a major change)









4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
If i live in the US can i still answer the question


----------



## Baking Soda

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do not currently own an SSD, and haven't planned about purchasing one either.
*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Not planning.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*About every 3 years or so.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*American. c:*


----------



## Ra1nman

I'm in!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
yes, i own one and intend on upgrading in the near future

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Crucial, price/performance ratio and reliability, probably a M4.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
difficult to answer! my pc is kinda a rolling project, ive not bought an entire new pc in many years but i suppose the whole of my pc will be replaced (piece by piece) over a period of about 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 127


----------



## razorguy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I have a Crucial C300 that is becoming dated compared to new tech and one failed on me already that I had to RMA. I would much rather have an Intel.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel and Samsung are the two I have been looking at. Price isn't really an issue because with price comes reliability and better performance (generally) and both of these companies have a proven track record in those two key areas.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I like to upgrade certain components every year. One year maybe CPU/mobo and the next year GPU's and then HD's and RAM. Just depends on the performance gains I'll receive so technically I guess you could say I have a new computer every 2-3 years.
*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *N/A*


----------



## SirCumference

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

- Yes (Intel X25-M G2 120GB) and Yes- for my Ivy Bridge build.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

- Intel, Crucial and Samsung. Good real world performance, but mainly for reliability. I will take reliability over performance any day.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

- Every 3 years or so. Usually try for every other architecture release.

4) In America, so N/A


----------



## Tom1121

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, however I'm running out of space and have not had an easy time with the firmware. Also had it's sister drive fail after 2 months.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, price is higher than others, however I have had good experiences with their drivers and motherboard chip sets.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Every 2-3 years, constantly upgrading components however.


----------



## importflip

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* I own two now. A Crucial M4 128GB and a OCZ Vertex Turbo 60GB. I might buy another Crucial M4 128GB in the future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* Crucial, Intel, Samsung, or Corsair.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* Not a new PC per say, but new parts (CPU,Mobo), probably about once every 1-2 years.


----------



## CravinR1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

1> Yes, I own a OCZ 32 gig

2> Intel or Crucial for performance and reliability

3> New PC every 18 months to 2 years in general

4> US Resident, but as stated with no parenthesis its 127 if written: 125 + 45/3 - 13
Though I'm fairly certain this question is to rule out Canadians since I don't think they are eligible for most give aways due to their laws allowing consumers to take the monetary amount (i'm not sure since I'm not a Canuck)


----------



## KruperTrooper

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No, yes*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel brand and price, OCZ performance, brand*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 12-18 months*


----------



## MetalMax707

In!
1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not currently own an SSD, and while i so plan on buying one in the near future, however i have other parts that i would rather like to upgrade such as mouse, keyboard, crossfire 6870 before an SSD.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
If i were to buy an SSD i would consider Muskin, Patriot or OCZ due to them having SSDs of very high performance, great customer service and are the top SSDs in many reviews, benchmarks, etc.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a new pc over 3 years, every 4 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127

125+15-13
140-13
=127


----------



## bryonhowley

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes I own a OCZ Vertex 2 3.5" 90gig*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I am planning to get a larger size in the next few months and I usually go by performance>price*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I always build my own have never purchased a new pc(Laptops yes) and I upgrade what needs to be every year.*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

And would love to win just once!


----------



## Narwhal_Revenge

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not own one an yes I do.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Crucial
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18-24 months
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm in USA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gameworm

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own a Samsung 830 64GB. I'm not sure of the timeframe, but I am planning on getting a larger capacity SSD in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Samsung, Intel and Crucial are at the top of my list. Reliability and then performance are my number 1 and 2 requirements for an SSD.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
My current rig is my first PC, but I plan to do a major upgrade every 2-3 years.


----------



## Nitrogannex

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?- No, for the price/gb i'd rather stick to a high rpm Mech Drive in raid, but haven't really tried out a GOOD SSD

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?- Not Sure, I like Patriot, but intel is supposed to be the best (If AMD made one i would be all over it though







) Reliability would have to be my number 1, number 2 being speed

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?- About every 2 ish years, depending on cashflow

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not Canadian, but the answer is 42


----------



## bk641

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I have an 80GB Intel G2.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Samsung and Intel, because of reliability + performance, Crucial because of price + performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I have had my current PC for over two years now, I got it two years after I got my old one... so about every 2-3 years I suppose.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Not a Canadian resident.


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* I own one. A Crucial M4 128GB. And I plan on picking up another 64GB SSD for my media center PC build in a the coming months.
*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* Crucial, Intel, or Samsung. Crucial is at the top of my list just because of my personal experience with their SSD's. But it really comes down to price vs feedback.
*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* I basically buy a new laptop or will get a new tower ever 12-18 months (basically long enough for my laptop to have some fatal issue and then for me to decide I would rather use a tower, then 12 months after that I get bored of being tied down to a tower and pick up another laptop and the process restarts).


----------



## Frost

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes I own 2 both under 100GB, OCZ Vertex 2 and an older Intel forgot the name. I plan on purchasing more, but will not have funds for it any time soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? OCZ, price, performance, reliability, brand, my own experience.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I build or rebuild every year.

4) I no speak Canadian.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

1) Personally, I do not. But, I am in the process of designing and building a computer for a radio station that will be using an SSD as the main boot drive - because it is a computer that will be on nearly 24/7, and it will need the endurance and quietness of an SSD for the OS and programs (read: complete lack of moving parts).

2) When choosing this SSD, it came down to who had the best synchronous memory - because this drive could potentially be handling a lot of non-compressible media files. The final choice came down to an Intel 520 (120Gb) and a Corsair Force GT (180Gb). The Corsair won by a hair because it offered 50% more space for a little less money - while still offering a top-of-the-line controller and SATA III.

3) Last time I upgraded my personal machine? Aside from a Graphics card update over a year ago? I think it's been 4 or 5 years... I lost count. I'm still using a 790i ULTRA board, with a Q6600 and 4Gb (2x2Gb) of 1066 DDR3 - back from when 4Gb kit of dual-channel DDR3 could run you $300, easy.
I've been sitting on my hands for over a year now, waiting for Ivy Bridge.

4) I do not, have never and will never live in Canada - so, no math for me (I do enough of that in school)

I've been fine up until now, BF3 was the first program to ever max-out all four of my CPU cores simultaneously. I've been waiting to overhaul my system, until SATA III, PCIe 3.0 and (Quad-channel?) DDR4 all became standard, and SSDs came down in price - so I would able to call myself 'all set' for another 4-6 years. That time is probably coming this summer - provided Intel doesn't push everything back again, and includes DDR4 support with Ivy Bridge. An Intel 520 SSD would be a great addition to have in my new system, since I spend a lot of time dealing with massive programs like SolidWorks, AutoCAD and Photoshop for school.


----------



## TheEddie

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I own many SSDs, and I do plan on purchasing one more in the near future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Crucial, Samsung, Intel, My main goal is Price/Performance ratio but only if the drives are reliable!

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every 12-18 months.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Not Canadian.

*Thanks for the chance!*


----------



## Invisible

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No, and I would love to have an SSD but just can't afford it

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? - Crucial M4, or this Intel one

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? - I very rarely purchase and entire new PC, I just upgrade the one I currently have.


----------



## smartasien

1) Have a Kingston V100 64gb SSD. May buy more in the future, but not until prices drop considerably (like 50 cents per Gb)
2) I always buy based on price/performance.
3) I build a new PC every 2-3 yrs
4) I ain't canadian.


----------



## Cyclonic

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I had an Crucial m4, but i gave it to my gf because here laptop was hd died.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial, Samsung, Intel, My main goal is Price/Performance ratio but only if the drives are reliable!

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 24 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Not Canadian.

Thanks


----------



## Moovin

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I own one right now but it would a be a great gift for my dad's new build.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I have a crucial right now but I'd love to test and intel.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not Canadian.


----------



## neatname

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I would like to purchase one, yes. Absolutely. I just don't have enough money right now*









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*OCZ, Crucial and Intel. They have really high ratings and aren't ridiculously overpriced, a good combination.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Well I actually just got into PCs, so I've got my first rig that I built about 9 months ago. I plan to purchase a new one as soon as possible though, so I guess every 12 months or less.*


----------



## Cykososhull

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I currently own a Crucial M4 64GB. I plan on having my entire system consist of SSDs.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel, Samsung, Crucial. Price/performance.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years. I just upgrade parts to keep my system running smooth.

OCN rocks!


----------



## nexos

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes (Crucial m4 64GB); I may sell this one and get a 128GB so that I can go back to dual booting and so I can be more lax with storage location

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Right now, it's between Intel, Samsung, and Crucial, all for their reliability (and in Intel and Crucial's case, responsiveness to problems).

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I think my current plan is to do incremental upgrades every 12 to 18 months, and usually only on one subsystem


----------



## Pheatton

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Currently own a 60GB OCZ drive but would like a larger one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Not looking to buy one right now but always look at what OCZ, Intel and Corsair have to offer. Mainly based on brand rep and price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Normally purchase main components around 18-24 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Im not Canadian so...


----------



## ShyGT

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, Due to Financial constraints, I had to opt for a Refurbished Western Digital Velociraptor Instead. Am I planning on getting an SSD, Yes, once I can find the money for a Good 60-90GB range model.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Currently have Been looking at Intel, Corsair, and Samsung Models, based first and foremost on Price, then Performance (My mobo only supports 3.0Gbps SATA), but also Brand. Am a Fan of Corsair Products, as well as Samsung Hard Drives, unfortunately there are no Seagate or Western Digital SSD entries yet, AFAIK.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I usually Buy a new PC platform (CPU Socket Design) every 2 or 3 years, and upgrade it slowly after the first year or so, usually GPU's, RAM, Hard drives, etc and occasionally CPU, to keep it up with gaming needs until I do another complete system overhaul.

This time around will be the first time I upgraded to a slightly better setup than I had already, same Socket 1366 platform I've had for 3+ years now, just a better Mobo (Crossfire & SLI instead of Crossfire only, better OCing features, etc), bit faster CPU, RAM, Hard drives, and GPU's, all adding up, but still the same platform, which I think I'll be holding onto for another year or so.

4) Don't live in Canada, so thankfully my rusty math skills won't do me in on this question.


----------



## teky929rr

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes. Yes.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*OCZ,CORSAIR,SAMSUNG,INTEL,CRUCIAL. Reliability and Performance then pricing.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 Years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*(125+45) /3 - 13...derp*


----------



## flushentitypacket

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes and yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung. Mainly for performance and reliability. Price is a factor, but I want a quality product first.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Impossible to tell from plain english. Are we talking 125+45/3-13 or (125+45)/(3-13) or...?


----------



## samuraixzodus

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Currently no., I have looked into purchasing one but its just not economically feasible with a wedding in 3 months (Answer: no answer: yes)

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Not sure on which brand. I have done a little research and Intel, OCZ, and Crucial seem to be decent enough. (Answer: Mushkin=performance)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I have not actually purchased a new PC as I have upgraded when able and through freebies here on the forums. (Answer: 3 Years)

USA Resident


----------



## dman1320

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
have a cheap micro center ssd
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
not planning on buying an ssd soon, but itd be cool to win one
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years


----------



## xFALL3Nx

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No, I do not own a SSD. Yes, I plan on purchasing one in the future. SSD's are the future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *If funds are avail, but i was thinking of a Patriot or Intel SSD as a boot drive. Intel and Patriot seem to have an edge over other manufactures in terms of reliability, and that is what i look for.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Every 2-3 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *American.*


----------



## TheDesignated1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Currently own one & yes, I plan on purchasing another.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ or Intel. Definitely for price & performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years (just built my new rig last week.


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, but I'm looking at purchasing one or two in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Wavering between Intel 320 and Crucial M4 due to those being the ones with the best consistent reviews that I've seen.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Varies on 12-18 and 18-24.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Wisconsonite here.

Don't post here much, mostly just lurk, but it's worth a shot, eh?


----------



## lordikon

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, I own an older Intel SSD, and yes I plan on buying another SSD in the next 6 months.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I'm currently considering either an Intel 240GB 520-series or a Crucial M4.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every 18-24 months.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
Not canadian, but (125 + 45 / 3 - 13) = (125 + 15 - 13) = *127*.
I wonder how many people got their order of operations wrong in this thread? Also this question doesn't have details on any parenthesis that might be used, for example the way it is worded could be ((125 + 45) / 3) - 13, or (125 + 45 / 3 - 13), etc...


----------



## trinh

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I don't have an SSD, but I am hoping of purchasing an SSD soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I have been looking for Crucial, Intel, or Samsung SSDs. I was looking at 64GB or more with SATA3 support or TRIM support.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 3+ years I upgrade depending on my budget.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
N/A (I live in California)


----------



## Lawcheehung

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Nope. Maybe - if the prices drop even further.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, since they're known for their speed and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

125 + ( 45 / 3 ) - 13 = 127


----------



## xzamples

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*No, I don't currently own an SSD, if I had money I would purchase an SSD in the future, unfortunately all my money goes into school
*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Crucial, Intel or Samsung, for the performance.
*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Over 3 years
*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*43 2/3rds*


----------



## Struzzin

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do not own one and have never purchased one yet, Yes I am planning to purchase one for my next PC.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, G.Skill, Corsair, OCZ and I want a reliable drive over anything else.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I purchase a new one for myself every 2 years.


----------



## brandontaz2k2

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own an SSD, I need another one.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel because of performance/reliability.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years.

Thanks


----------



## Tizzie

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, yes I am planning on purchasing one in the near future

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I was planning on either buying the new Intel SSD or a Corsair GT SSD

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 12 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I am American but the answer is 43.67


----------



## tweek43110

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I do not own an SSD right now but would really like to get one. My big concerns at the moment are the crashes with some of the cheaper SSDs, capaciy for the price, and long term reliability. I have been looking into the Intel and Crucial SSDs currently on the market.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Crucial or Intel

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I tend to upgrade a new part every few months. Usually do a full system rebuild every 2 years or when it starts feeling to sluggish.
*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
American but by order of operations
125 + (45 / 3) - 13 = 127
unless you mean
(125+45)/(3-13)= -17


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1) No don't own currently but very well could be picking one up in the future

2) Intel,OCZ,Samsung, and Crucial as for 2nd part i just want something solid with good performance

3)2-3 years (when i do though i do it big







)

4) in the US so not gonna bother lol


----------



## mx3orange

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


Good luck! We will select and notify winners by PM after 3/20/12. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entrants must reside in either the US or Canada (except Quebec). Full terms and conditions are available to read here: http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-ssd-contest-terms-and-conditions[/quote]

1> Yes I do own an SSD. NO I am not planning to purchase any in the near future
2. N/A
3. Over 3 years
4. US resident


----------



## funfortehfun

Count me in!
*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I do not currently own an SSD and I plan purchasing one for an HTPC build in the near future.
*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I consider INTEL to be the best in terms of price/performance ratio and the reliability of products.
*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every 2< years.
*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
I'm not Canadian.


----------



## Sethy666

In please

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

_No, I dont. I would plan to get an SSD with any new build._

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

_Corsair. Ive always had good experiences with this brand and good customer service is important to me._

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

_My current build is 3 years old and always getting added to. Im about due for a new build... so, over 3 years._

Thanks Chipp!


----------



## nanoprobe

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes and Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Which ever brand is on sale at the time.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I don't purchase pre built computers. I build my own. Usually upgrade about every 2 years.


----------



## calibrah

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I don't own a SDD and I don't have expendable cash to buy one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel. Because intel is the fastest in all of the benchmarks. Good quality too. People rave about intel SSDs

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Over 3 years.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

1. I currently own a 64GB Kingston VNOW, I plan on buying another 120GB SSD in the future.
2. Price/Performance and reliability both will factor into the decision when I decide to purchase. Possible brands are Intel and Crucial
3. I build a new computer around every 12-18 Months
4. US resident


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> See I read it like 125+45/3-13=?


Order of operation states that division occurs before either addition or subtraction, visualize it like this for more clarity.
125 + (45 / 3) - 13


----------



## martianaphid

why no love for countries outside the US and Canada


----------



## OMG It's Bob

I'm totally in!

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

No, I don't currently own one. I have been "window-shopping" for a few months so I could learn more about them and see if the price-per-gigabyte dropped at all. I would love to buy one soon, should I get the spare cash.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel, OCZ, and Corsair, for various reasons.

Intel - I'm huge fan of Intel's reliability and customer service. I've never had an issue with one of their products.
OCZ - Currently the "Best of the Best" on Maxpc.com for SSD's, and I've heard many good things about them.
Corsair - As with Intel, I've become a huge fan of their products and customer service.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I usually keep the same PC for at least a year or two, but I also upgrade parts as needed (perhaps once a year or so).

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Not applicable as I'm not Canadian.


----------



## KILLER_K

In and thanks for the chance.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No, I don't own one and need one to speed up my pc.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Corsair, Patriot and Intel. {Performance, Price and Reliability}*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*12-18 months.*


----------



## shad0wfax

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No. I do not currently own a SSD. Yes, I am planning on purchasing one or more in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I am considering Corsair, Crucial, Intel, Kingston, Mushkin, OCZ, Samsung, SanDisk, Patriot, and Plextor. Price, Performance, and Reliability are what are important to me. Brand is irrelevant, so long as the brand delivers on the aforementioned criteria.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase a new PC every 2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

(LOL? I'm not Canadian, but to give my northern allies some help, the answer is 127.)

EDIT: To clarify for number 4, I am a U.S. resident.


----------



## MartynRE

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes, I own a Kingston V-100. I plan on upgrading in the near future to improve speeds as this is more of a budget oriented SSD, the only one I could afford at the time.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I am considering Intel and Crucial for their lightening fast speed. I'm not going cheap on my next SSD like I did last time.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I have not purchased a new PC in over 3 years, but I update parts every year to two years

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

125+45/3-13
=125+(45/3)-13
=125+15-13
=127
Extra points for showing my work?


----------



## antonbrk

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes, including Ye Old Faithful Intel X25-M, 80GB.
Yes.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*240GB, likely one of these: Intel 520, or Mushkin Chronos Deluxe, or Corsair Force GT, or OCZ Vertex 3, or Patriot Wildfire, or Kingston HyperX.
*

*A tough decision to be made between reliability and cost.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*18-24 months.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*If commas are implied (125 plus 45, divided by 3, minus 13): 43.67

If PEMA/ PEMDAS/ BEDMAS: 127*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_operations


----------



## youeverjust

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No. Planning to purchase when upgrading other parts of my rig.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel Crucial Samsung Heard many good things about them all would do more research.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Close to 2-3 years.


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> At the moment, I'm using a super old HDD since the prices jacked up from the floods. I'll probably get a SSD after I upgrade my HDD first.
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> Either the Crucial M4 series or Intel depending on prices/sales.
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> I purchase individual parts when they go really cheap. I don't really do one massive makeover every 2 years like some people. Upgrading individual parts as they drop in price is what I do.
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
> 125 + 45/3 - 1.
> Right, elementary school math...lets see here...BEDMAS
> So 127


----------



## Wildcard36qs

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes and Yes. I love my Corsair Force 3, but want more than 60GB.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I actually want an mSATA for my laptop. I am looking at the Intel 80GB or possibly a Runcore. I want speed and reliability which means price is going to be up there.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*12-18 months or so.*


----------



## hc_416

1. yes I have a Crucial 300.

2. I would look at all brands and see what the data says about each customer and them make my choice. Reliablity would be formost for the facet if you lose your data it dosn't matter how fast it is.

3. I dont go buy years, I go by when the programs start to suffer from out dated hardware, and that is about 2-3 years per comp.

4.


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> *Yes, an Intel 320 Series 120GB. I am planning to purchase another for a new build in the next 2-3 months, and have been considering one to upgrade my laptop.*
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> *I don't worry so much about price as reliability and performance, and have been very happy with my Intel in these categories, so I don't see any reason to switch brands.*
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> *Every 12 months or less.*
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
> *I'm not Canadian, but since I'm just strange, I'll write this one as:
> 
> x=(125+(45/(3-13))
> x=(125+(45/-10)
> x=125+(-4.5)
> x=121.5*


Do I win?









Rich


----------



## Dsfyu

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently have one in my laptop and in my desktop. I will buy more as they become standard and the prices lower to something more reasonable.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

When I buy my next SSD it will probably be a kingston one since I have had a great customer service experience from them and the price per gigabyte is better than many other companies.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I don't exactly purchase a new PC ever; I just upgrade a different part every few months XD

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I'm not Canadian but 127.


----------



## regles

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own a C300. I plan on purchasing more when I put together my new computer.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I am considering Crucial, Corsair, and Intel based on performance and a bit of brand loyalty.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a new computer about every 18-24 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## SpiritGear

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes and Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Samsung, Intel, Crucial, Plextor. But mostly depending on price/performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not sure why I can't answer this even if I'm not Canadian. 127


----------



## Cloudpost

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes i do and yes i am!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Any brand really as long as it gets good reviews and its got a competitive price

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I keep upgrading the one i have so never


----------



## chinesethunda

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I both currently own an SSD and possibly consider purchasing one in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel because of reliability, Corsair because of performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 2-4 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Gizmo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Two currently, doubtful that additional purchases will be made.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel or Mushkin due to previous product support they have given.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Perpetually swapping out parts, although I am attempting to curtail such activities.


----------



## PolRoger

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I currently own two OCZ Vertex 2 SSD. I might consider purchasing a newer SSD in the near future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I'd be open to comparing most of the major SSD brands to see which one best suited my needs (including Intel).*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I don't purchase full computers anymore. I do incremental parts/upgrades... over a ~ 9 - 18 month time period.*.


----------



## Jollyburner

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Do not currently own one, planning on purchasing one soon if i dont win this.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Crucial, Intel because of performance and reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *2-3 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *In that exact order, 43.667.
With proper order of operations (assuming no brackets), 127.*


----------



## gildadan

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Currently I do not. But plan to put one in my next pc evolution.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or crucial

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Hard to say. It depends. I never really buy a new one it is just a constant evolution. Always something used from previous iterations.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Definitely in!.

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Nope, been going back and forth on this one, but ultimately, I'll probably end up with one.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Samsung and Crucial, their 830 and M4 series respectively, seem to sport the best performance/money ratio for SSDs at the moment.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every 12 to 18 months seems about right.

Thanks for doing this btw.


----------



## overpower

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?no i don't. they are expensive for now so i will gonna wait till the prices will be better

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?intel series. 2 friends have intel series and they are very fast (don't know exactly the model)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?my precious pc have been bought 3-4 years ago from my sister.last year i work hard to buy a new one,so i can play games. so about every 3 years. and not all components.i will gonna keep case,hard drives,graphic gard and ram for a long time.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? now a Canadian but here is the answe r*=127*


----------



## Aros

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? - I own a Corsair F120 ssd used in my desktop and a 256gb samsung ssd used in my laptop and plan on replacing my desktop one in the next few weeks with a 128gb Crucial M4. If I'm lucky enough to win this contest, I'll probably be giving one of my friends a good deal on one of my current ssds and switching to this one.







Probably I would keep the crucial m4 and whichever ssd I would be lucky enough to win and sell a friend the samsung ssd.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? - Crucial M4 128gb because it seems to be one of the top performers currently and can be had for a relatively low price (as compared to other top performers). I've also heard wonderful things about its reliability and trust the brand.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? - I've only ever purchased the one full build (current one), though I will probably upgrade a few parts every 12-18 months or so from now on.


----------



## decapitor

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes. My main workstation, my laptop, my HTPC, adn my girlfriend's laptop all have SSD drives. I'm considering buying a second one currently for my main workstation for storing music samples for quick access.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial/Plextor (same internals), Samsung, Intel all have good reputations for speed and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
once every 3 years roughly

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian but it's 43.6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666repeating forever. that is assuming the operations are completed in order from left to right.


----------



## WarMacheen

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Currently have a 60g OCZ, looking at buying a couple more in the next month or so

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
OCZ because of price and I've never had a problem with their products. Also I've been pleased with the performance of my current SSD. Always open to new brands though.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Constantly upgrading parts on my current PC. Just installed 2 7970's when they released. Totally new PC probably every 12 months.


----------



## boomstick360

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I currently have a 200GB Western Digital Sata II hard drive from 2006 LOL, I can't get away from it. I re-use it every build. Yes I want to, this drive is SLOW.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel - Reliability, Performance, Warranty, & Price.
Samsung - Reliability (Inhouse design), Price, & Performance.
Crucial - Reliability, Performance, & Price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12 months or less.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I *is* an American!


----------



## trivium nate

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
i do not own an ssd due to lack of finances looking to try one out in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
an intel ssd,

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
i think every couple of years i upgrade my hardware


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1. Yes, I own a 128GB Corsair C300. I am also planning on purchasing new SSD(s) for my new system to be built in March-April pending the release of your Ivy Bridge line









2. Corsair (this one has never treated me wrong), or Intel.

3. 18-24 months is my realistic upgrade cycle for a full rig, but I have slapped some new parts in here in the meantime (upgraded from E8400 to Q9550 and added the SSD.)

4. 127 is definitely the answer. I only answered because though I am American, my ancestors are from Quebec!


----------



## rivaldog

In









*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I do not currently own one, I will be purchasing one in the near future though.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel for the trusted brand name and performance.
Crucial for price/performance.
Corsair for price/performance/brand.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every 2-3 years.


----------



## Iscaria

1) I've never owned an SSD, but after researching them I'd love to have one to load my OS on and replace my IDE HDD lol.

2) From what I've seen I would probably go with the Crucial M4 64GB because it's cheap and just big enough to fit my OS and a few programs.

3) I build a new computer about every 3-4 years and just replaced mine last week so I feel like I've caught up with the times lol.

4) Don't really understand this question, do Canadians have trouble with the order of operations? According to the PEMDAS method I got 127 as my answer, but I'm American so I guess it doesn't count.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1) Yes, I own several SSDs. Yes, I am planning on purchasing one or more in the near future.

2) Right now I'd buy a Crucial M4 for its combination of price, performance, and reliability. Runners up are OCZ for price and performance, and Intel for performance and reliability. I'd also research Samsung's offerings because of all the positive feedback here on OCN.

3) Every 12 months or less. I build them for my home office/small business, and when we need a new workstation I'll sometimes put 'my' computer out into public workspace and then build a better one for personal use.

4) (I'm not Canadian, but the instructions say to answer all questions) 125 + 45/3 -13 = 125 + 15 - 13 = *127*


----------



## JedixJarf

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes I own one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Corsair, needs a good warranty

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I never stop...


----------



## Slaughtter

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I have 1 crucial 64GB ssd, but i plan on purchasing another soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Im considering mushkin, crucial, and OCZ for speed, and Intel for reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Probably every 3 years. Whenever new parts come out that are worth the performance.


----------



## Snrcbpco

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do indeed have an SSD (60 GB SATAII) When prices go down i hope to upgrade to a bigger one*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I have OCZ and they have been a solid SSD. Probably their Agility series SSD because it's reliable and cheaper*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I build my own so it varies from build to build depending on my needs. Lets say 12-18 months*


----------



## Blueduck3285

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes I do, Yes I am. I need a bigger Drive, only have a 30Gb*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *OCZ, Intel, Samsung*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *2-3 years*


----------



## Kaldari

1) Yes. No.

2) Refer to first answer, but Intel is actually my favorite brand of SSD. Performance, reliability, and warranty are obviously important things when buying just about anything, PC hardware not excluded. Transparency is also an important attribute in a market muddled with misguiding rhetoric and false hope. Intel just so happens to hit all the sweet spots for me, whether it be an SSD or other piece of hardware.

3) I don't purchase whole PCs, but I tend to get some new part for mine approximately every 1 to 1.5 years. That timeframe can vary wildly though.

4) Not a moose.


----------



## LuminatX

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do, and I would like to get a larger, SATA III one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Corsair, or OCZ

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
never purchase a computer, always upgrade. so it just depends on what platform comes out and if its worth upgrading to.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
How come us smart Canadians have to answer this, and not the Americans, at least we could ween out some of the competition the other way








It's either 43.6 if you do the question as a whole (as there's no grammar so its not worded properly) or its 127 if you do 45/3-13 + 125.


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
yes crucial m4, no meybe in 2 year more

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
realiability, price, brand

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

18-24 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

EC no canadian


----------



## aggcake

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
- No, but I wish, I cant! I recently got fired, have no job whatsoever to get my income! LOL

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
-I can dream purchasing one, if I dream, id pick an Intel for the price and the great performance, only SSD i looked into. (Never really looked at ssd's because of price)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- I upgrade every year or so, sometimes i sell my current component and try out different ones.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
- Not a Canadian resident


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Don't own one right now, but have been thinking of purchasing one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?I have heard Intel SSD's perform well but have been considering OCZ, Samsung and Crucial as well.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Purchase a complete system off-the-shelf? Surely this is a joke question. But seeing as Intel will probably be using this thread for marketing research - I usually spend between $1000 and $1500 a year on computer upgrades. Since its tax season here in the states I'm getting ready to spend another $1000 upgrading parts in the next week or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Hopefully another joke question.


----------



## pbrunts

1) I just bought a 120GB OCZ solid state drive for my desktop computer. I bought OCZ cause I wanted performance as opposed to reliability since I am using a hard drive also to back up my important info. I actually used my ssd in my laptop first and it was so great that I am looking into getting a new one for my latptop.
2) That being said, I am looking into purchasing a new ssd for my laptop computer. Making it run much faster (a great thing in my laptop), I also would like to have a reliable ssd. As I have researched, a reliable sdd is a samsung, intel or crucial driver. I would like to get an intel (as i have read they are most reliable), but they are also the most expensive, I guess you get what you pay for.
3) I purchase a new computer about every 18-24 months. However, I did just build my first desktop, and you can be sure that I will be adding an ssd to every new rig I build in the future.


----------



## HA3AP

1) No I dont currently own an SSD, yes I plan purchasing as soon as prices go down for the 240 and up GB version

2) OCZ Vertex 3, price, performance, last time I checked Vertex 2 were the best bang for your buck a

3) Upgrade every 6-9 month

4) 127


----------



## MKHunt

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes and possibly. Depends how prices fluctuate. I might get another for a RAID0 setup.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial, Intel, Kingston. Intel for reliability, quality and speed. Kingston because the SF22XX chip is fairly quick for the price paid. Crucial because the M4 is a proven performer and is on sale often.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2-3 years.


----------



## Skylit

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* Yes. Yes.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* Intel. All of the above.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* 2-3 years.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* Not a canadian.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

1) Planning to purchase

2) Intel 520 series or Crucial M4

3) 3+ years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not a Canadian.


----------



## theonedub

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Not a current owner, but I am looking to buy soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

The main frontrunners are Intel, Corsair and Crucial for my SDD. Reliability, warranty support, and performance seems to be the best with these manufacturers.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Usually I build a new PC every 12-18 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

God Bless America.


----------



## ModernMessiah

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I am purchasing one in the very near future, along with a whole Intel setup.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel. With Intel you know what you are buying. The quality of Intel products Vs. the price is really not an argument. It isn't like other things in which you are paying for the brand. You are getting the quality that comes with the brand.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I usually build a new setup every 3-5 years. As long as the build is done right you can upgrade parts here and there, and get the most out of the system.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not in Canada.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## DWSR

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* Yes, I'm currently planning to purchase a small one in the future for L2ARC for my SAN box.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* Crucial, Intel, or Samsung for reliability and speed. I don't want to lose my data.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*2-3 years.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* Following OOO, 127. Going LTR (since you weren't specific), 43.6 repeating.


----------



## Frosting

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do currently own an SSD, a Corsair Reactor 60gb SATA II, I would get a new one in the future b/c I love the fast load times but I'd like to go SATA III and have more space.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I've had good luck with Corsair and their customer support is apparently reliable. The force series is fast and newegg has many big price reductions on them.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12-18 months... usually towards 18, I more often upgrade my GPU/HDD/Ram instead of everything because that's where I see performance gains in what I do.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Math and Canada... What Jokes!








Thanks Intel !!!


----------



## pacho

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own two SSDs. One OCZ Vertex 2 60gb in my desktop and an Intel 320 160gb in my laptop.
Definitely purchasing more SSDs in the future, It's nice to have my computer booted up in seconds.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Corsair for their brand, support and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
It usually takes me 2-3 years to completely upgrade all components in my rig.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I do not own any SSD drives at this time. Yes I do plan on purchasing 2 or more for raid configuration in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Price will be the main consideration in my purchase.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I prefer to build my own PC's but I do purchase used PC's for customers. 2 PC's 2-3 yrs.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Not Canadian but I enjoy ##'s 43.67 ?!?!

Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Firehawk

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own 2: OCZ Vertex 2 240GB in my desktop, and OCZ Agility 2 60GB in my laptop. I will definitely be purchasing more, especially as prices come down.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Crucial, and Samsung for reliability and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Usually about every 3 years, with the odd upgrade along the way.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

127


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do currently own one, and I do plan on buying a larger one sometime in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Well my Crucial has worked well for me so far, I think I'll try and stick with them.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

This was my first real build. I'd like it to last me upwards of 5 years. However I do plan on buying random upgrades until I do my next big build.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Thank goodness I'm not Canadian!


----------



## Romin

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
B]Yes, I have a Crucial M4 128GB. Not sure, but may be I buy another one for Raid 0 in summer.[/B]

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*1.Crucial (Performance, reliability, and price)
2.Corsair (Performance and brand)
3.Intel (Brand and reliability)*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*It depends, but I had my last PC for about 6 years without any upgrading in between.*


----------



## Flames21891

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No, I do not currently own an SSD. I don't exactly have plans to buy one in the near future but I have been eying them. Just waiting for the right price on the right drive I suppose.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Out of the drives I've been eying, Intel, Crucial and Samsung are the top three brands I'm attracted to. Intel are a bit pricier, but I hear they have the best speeds and are ultra reliable. Crucial is on the lower end of the price spectrum, but they're still a top brand, so with them I'd get more storage space for my dollar. Samsung caught my attention with their Spinpoint HDD's, which surprised me with how fast they were for a large HDD, and I'm curious if their SSD's would live up to the same expectations.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Well...define "purchase a new PC" I suppose being a system builder that would apply to upgrading platforms (such as my recent move from LGA 775 to LGA 1155 SB) So I would say about once every 2-3 years, but a more accurate answer would be: Whenever I feel my system is getting slow*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*In America*


----------



## nathantrumpet

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I currently own an SSD. I would like to get a next-gen SATA III SSD, but that might be a year from now.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I am considering the newest Samsung drives because they seem to offer the best overall performance, whereas Sandforce-based drives suffer write penalties from incompressible data.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I buy a new PC every 18-24 months, but it seems like I upgrade my current ones a lot.*


----------



## losttsol

1) Yes I own an SSD and no I don't plan on purchasing one soon.
2)N/A
3)I don't purchase new PC's, I build them every couple of years or so.
4)N/A


----------



## jetplane48

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No. I would like to buy an SSD later on (if the $/Gb ratio is good) in the future and using it as a boot drive and if size isn't an issue, place more programs on it such as Photoshop and FL Studio etc etc*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I have no specific brand in mind as long as performance is worth the money. I prefer performance over capacity when choosing an SSD for my specific needs.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Not often, more along the lines of 2-3 years.*


----------



## FastCR

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Not yet, probably will be my next hardware purchase though.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ, Corsair, Crucial. Low price point.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Not very often but I probably buy hardware every couple months.


----------



## Imrac

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Own 3, don't plan on purchasing another soon.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Crucial, Intel, Mushkin, I love their customer support and their reliability*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Roughly every 12-18 months*


----------



## petertrinh

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, not currently, yes in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Does not matter the brand, only reliability and price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12-24 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not a Canadian.


----------



## trendy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do own an SSD. I do plan on purchasing more in the future, once the price vs capacity gets under control a bit more though. I love my SSD, but 120GB SSD is not nearly enough lol.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I have an Intel SSD right now, and will probably stick with them in the future.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase component upgrades, not an entirely new PC. My CPU and motherboard are upgraded the least, as the performance increase needs to be 30% or more for me to consider switching.
I purchase new memory every so often and a new GPU probably once every 18-24months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Good luck to you guys up north.... *****


----------



## SyncMaster753

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No , but yes i'm in the market for one

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Performance is first, followed by reliability. The firmware changes to the 520 series SSD's versus other drives based on the same controller are seen as value added.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I never replace the whole thing at once, but usually make a major upgrade every 12-18months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

127


----------



## JVH1008

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
yes I do and probably in the next 6 months or so.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or ocz, I like the ocz I have now, and the intels seem good, plus jumping from amd to Intel this year for my CPU was a pleasant surprise.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade and swap in new parts every 1 to 2 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
43.66 or 127


----------



## Randallrocks

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, but I am in the market for one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel/heard great things about their warranty and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years


----------



## selluminis

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?[/QUOTE]
Good luck! We will select and notify winners by PM after 3/20/12. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entrants must reside in either the US or Canada (except Quebec). Full terms and conditions are available to read here: http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-ssd-contest-terms-and-conditions[/quote]

1) Currently own OCZ agility 3. Going to definatly get a new OS drive.
2) Going to be really close between Intel and Crucial. Intel because of the brand and support they offer. However, the crucial's are really fast. Of course, I have heard the intel SSD's are fast as well.
3) Funny you ask. I think the only thing left from the PC I built about 8 months ago is the DVD rom and one of the HDD's. So I would say every 12 months or less. I am looking to get my current system to where I will not need to upgrade for a little while, but it is just so fun......
4) HAHA!!!!!!


----------



## R.D.BID

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes, I do currently own a SSD and yes, I am planning on purchasing one in the very near future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I was considering purchasing either a Samsung, based on reliability, or a Crucial due to their perfomance/price.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I'm planning on upgrading more often now. Probably every 12 months or less.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Canada. Americas hat!


----------



## Indilinx

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*yes i do. i do plan to purchase a SSD in the future for more capacity.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*reliability is a main factor that i'll be looking for, even if it means taking a small hit on performance. intel, crucial, and samsung are known brands that make reliable SSDs so those brands will be looked at first. price is should be competitive and reasonable.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
upgrades are more often than an entirely new PC, but my last PC lasted me 3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
there are two possible answers depending on order of calculation
127 and/or 43.667


----------



## banging34hzs

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do plan to purchas one but more then likely not anytime soon

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Crucial , SAMSUNG or OCZ, these brands offer the best price to performance ratio

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

well over 3 years.

So in for this one


----------



## meckert15834

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

im running 1 intel 320 series SSD

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

crucial or samsung

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

every 2-3 years. i like to build my rigs to last


----------



## tice03

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No. I would like to, but currently do not have the financial resources to do so.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel or Crucial as they are the top of the line when looking at all the factors.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Probably every 3 or 4 years, but will update a component(s) as needed.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*U-S-A*


----------



## icy22

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not own one but plan to get one once i have the money.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel and ocz both seem to be good quality at a good price

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
USA


----------



## Twinrovus

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't have one, but I was considering getting one within the next year.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I haven't look into it that much, but I'll probably get an OCZ, Crucial, or Intel SSD. Those 3 brands seem to be that best from my preliminary research, but I don't know how they compare yet.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years for a complete rebuild, but I upgrade parts about every 1.5 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm from the USA


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


Yes I do, I am planning on purchasing two more.
Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


I currently have a 320 series Intel. I would consider another Intel after my experience with my current SSD.
I also would consider Kingston or Corsair after reading reviews on them for reliability and price.
Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


I purchase a new laptop every 12-18 months... I upgrade and rebuild my current PC constantly.
Quote:


> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


I'm not Canadian, but i didn't want a skip any questions, just in case.


----------



## SomeDooD

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Nope. I hope to own purchase one when I build a new PC, when I can afford it.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Crucial because of spectacular reviews and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 Years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
From TX, USA


----------



## Xiphos

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Corsair, Plextor and OCZ.
Intel and Plextor for their superior warranty terms.
Corsair for customer service.
OCZ for cheapest price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade gradually, usually a few parts at a time.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I currently reside in the United States of America.


----------



## cappy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, As soon as a job comes my way.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Owned both Intel and Samsung products, customer service was great both times. Price and performance between the two brands.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-4 years if the money is available.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Michigan


----------



## porksmuggler

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No and no.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? If I were it would be an Intel or Samsung because of reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Every 12 months or less.


----------



## maple_leafs182

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not currently own an SSD but I am looking to purchase one withing a month or two

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Haven't looked into it too much yet but performance and reliability are at the top of my list of what is important

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
43.667


----------



## zatoichi

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Don't have an SSD right now. On a new build will get one then

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel,Crucial or OCZ for price/reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade components every ~12 months.


----------



## midgetjacko

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I don't have one yet. Yes when I can get the money, tough while going through school.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Samsung (because of the brand and performance) and OCZ (because of price and performance)*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I just built my second computer and from here on out i will upgrade this one.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I'm in Kentucky.*


----------



## reggiesanchez

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I dont own one. Yes I plan on purchasing one in the near future

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Considering buying whatever sata 3 ssd is on sale when I have the money.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Usually purchase enough parts to build 3 or 4 pc's a year


----------



## bulmung

1) yes I own an intel ssd.

2) I am not looking to buy another ssd at this time, unless i can get a 240gb for a good price.

3) I build a new pc every 12-18 months.

4) not Canadian, so I don't have to do math! California for life!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, Cruical M4. Yes, for Intel SRT.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Patriot Torqx is inexpensive and would be fine for Intel SRT.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Once I get Sandy Bridge, I'd like to keep it for at least 2-3 years...but I like upgrading...

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not from Canadia.


----------



## ESP

in!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I currently own a 60 OCZ drive and am using it as a cache drive.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *If I were to buy one, it would choose Intel, or Samsung because of the reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I purchase a new PC generally about every 6 years (I'm dirt poor)*

That would be super awesome if the first thing I've ever won ended up being one of these awesome Intel SSD's :-D


----------



## VanillaCena

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do not own one, but I plan on buying one around the time that Ivy Bridge is released.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, Crucial, or Samsung. For reliability and performance.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*About every 2-3 years.*


----------



## Bigm

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes and Yes I plan on purchasing 4-5 for RAID 0 when Ivy Bridge is released.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Corsair. Names I can trust.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 6-12 months


----------



## sLowEnd

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
_No, I don't own an SSD. I plan on getting one for my next build in a couple years though._

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
_Intel & Crucial. I have greater faith in IMFT with regards to firmware reliability/support than the other brands.
_
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
_Every 3-5 years_

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
_127_


----------



## *ka24e*

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes. Unsure, but there is a high possibility.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Two Crucial M4 64gb in raid 0 would be my first choice. Reliablity > Performance > Price

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I don't purchase new PC's. I usually piece a system together over time, or use components from my current/previous PC to use on the new hardware, while upgrading along the way. If that makes any sense


----------



## HypnotiK

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I do not own one right now but I do plan on purchasing one in the future (next build this summer)*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel, crucial, samsung, all for reliability and performance.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Usually 12-18 months.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*
I reside in Ontario.
Depends on how you meant it to be:
125+45/3-13 = 127

Or if you meant it as: (125+45)/3-13 = 43.667*


----------



## Dorianime

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do not own an SSD. and I was planning on buying one but it would leave me hungry for a while..*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Easy; Crucial, Intel and OCZ are what i generally look at. performance and reliability is what i look for.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*over 3 years. I squeeze the life out of them.. usually 6 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*California!*


----------



## eseb1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. Yes, a cheap one to see if it's noticeable in everyday use for laptops.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Corsair, Crucial, OCZ. Trustworthy brands.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12-18 months.

In, thanks.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Uggghhhh! I feel pain every time stuff like this is given away and the international members get no love! Crap I tell you...crap!


----------



## OldMold

In!









1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do not currently own a SSD but I do plan on using one for my next build.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*The 4 brands that have caught my attention are Crucial, Intel, Samsung, and G.Skill. G.Skill has fallen behind as of lately, but I still feel that they make strong products. With that aside, all the brands mentioned make fast, reliable drives for a decent price.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I have only built 1 computer (2 years ago) so I will run this rig until it doesn't function or play the games I want.*

Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## iradiation

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No I do not. If I come across a job in the near future I would love to if funding allows!*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*OCZ or Intel I have been told are good unsure yet still determining.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 3 Years Roughly, though we reuse the parts in our household.*


----------



## spankieblue

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Noppers I do not own one. Yes I do plan on buying one very soon to work with my new Asus p68/Gen 3 mobo.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? The new intel ssd is in the running but the price is probably a llittle high for me. The OCZ vertex 3 is a choice because of the speed and size available. I really on need an SSD big enought run my system from and perhaps my virtual ram. The price is resonable at 120.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I just build a new rig about 2 weeks ago and it seems around every 2 years or so I have to redo my system from the ground up to keep up with changes. So to answer the question, every 2 years.


----------



## Mushix

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No. Yes.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*OCZ/Intel for performance/reliability*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years.*


----------



## spitty13

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes, I do own a single 64gb SSD for my OS. I plan on purchasing at least a 120GB in the future*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I would prefer an Intel, but would wait to see what the best options are at the moment. I would need a good price/performance ratio.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I am constantly changing parts in my computer, but about 18-24 months is the time frame*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## FallenFaux

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I have an 80Gb Intel X-25M SSD that I love, but I have been considering and upgrade to something with more space.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I've been a big fan of Intel SSDs, and with other SSDs like the M4s having a steady stream of problems, I'll probably stick with them. Although I am concerned about how the use of the Sandforce controller is going to effect over-all quality, I'm confident you guys will stand by your warranty.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I upgrade my computer every 6 months or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I'm in the US.


----------



## Exostenza

1) I own an SSD (OCZ Vertex Plus) and will buy one in the future when I get a motherboard that supports SATA III

2) What I want from an SSD is, first and foremost, reliability and then I look for the best bang for the buck out of the reliable ones. Companies like OCZ, Patriot and Crucial provide these.

3) I upgrade my PC about every 6 months to a year with a new part and probably have a completely fresh PC (not counting the case) every 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) 43.66666666666667


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

In please!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I own a 64gb Samsung 830, planning on upgrading capacity eventually

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Crucial, Samsung, OCZ are my top brands. As long as performance is good I dont mind which brand however.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

every 2 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

US


----------



## DjJakl

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I just purchased a Intel 520 120gb for my Room mate so his Star Wars The Old Republic will run faster, haha

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I would say Intel because they are the main company for our components, so I would think they are the best. Prices are great too, you pay what you get for.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 3 Months. Either a new Video Card , to expanding HDD Space, or buying a cool new case

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
43.66666....


----------



## Mattb2e

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I do not currently own a SSD, however I plan on purchasing one in the near future for both my laptop and my desktop*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*I am most concerned with performance and reliablity, and I believe that they go hand in hand. Having an SSD that performs well, yet fails prematurely sort of defeats the purpose of having a SSD that performs well. I am a stickler for quality products, however pricing is also a factor when deciding on any purchase. With all this said, I plan on purchasing either an Intel, or Crucial SSD as they seem to be the most reliable at the moment, perform well, and have reasonable pricing.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*I do not purchase PC's often, however I do upgrade incrementally to keep up with hardware changes. I upgrade generally between every 12-18 months.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*I am not a Canadian resident, hence this question does not apply to me.*


----------



## Twistacles

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently own a VERTEX II as a boot drive! Love it.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ, INTEL, KINGSTON, CORSAIR. Mostly going for price/performance. Unless there are huge gains in reliability, I change everything in a few years anyway
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
43.666 repeatin


----------



## magna224

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

If they are cheap enough anytime soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

OCZ for cheapness

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

0.o


----------



## SystemTech

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes and Yes
*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Whatever has the best performance/price ratio
*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
every 2-3 years
*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* Not Canadian but why not, 43.666 Recurring


----------



## pn0yb0i

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, an OCZ Vertex 2 60GB. Would like a bigger drive soon.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Crucial / Corsair, good reviews!*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I purchase laptops every year, I currently own 3.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Fourty-three and two-thirds. 43.6667*


----------



## darksandz93

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

No i don't and yes I plan on buying an SSD in the future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel or Samsung because of price and performance

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I purchase components for a new pc every 24 months


----------



## BNT

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do own an SSD and I don't currently plan on buying another one, unless a lot of money suddenly appears in my bank account.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I would probably buy another Vertex 2 because the one I have has trated me very well, the only reason I would skip over Intel's options are price.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12-18 months, although I usually make a few changes.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Dholby5150

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes a Mushkin Chronos Yes when prices are more reasonable.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Love the Chronos, but it depends on reliability and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 18-24months I upgrade or build a new machine.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Shiveron

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I do. I currently use an OCZ Vertex 2 60GB. It does the job pretty well but I keep filling it up lol >.<. Hopefully i'll be able to upgrade to a Sata III drive sometime this year.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'd like to buy a 120-240 Corsair Force GT/Performance Pro, or a Crucial M4. Reason for those is the price to performance ratio is awesome.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Never. My pc's are just a constant stream of neverending upgrades.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? im not canadian but the answer is 127. Everyone getting 43.66 cont. isn't following proper order of operations.


----------



## fl0w3n

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


I currently own an Intel 80gb G2 ssd. I am considering purchasing a new one when I rebuild my system, as 80gb is getting to be considered on the smaller side now.
Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


Intel is likely my first choice, but my biggest influences would be price/performance with strong reliability a must.
Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


For the past 4-5 years I have consistently been interchanging pieces of hardware from my build on a near monthly basis. Sometimes that involved going from one socket generation to another, or completely switching chipsets, or even switching between Intel and AMD, or NVIDIA and AMD. Only twice have I sat down and purchased everything I need for an entire build in one period of time. In the upcoming months, I will be doing that for the third time however because I have sold off everything I have (albeit case, Intel SSD, and some HDD's).

So really the answer would be almost monthly.


----------



## BADG3R

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, I currently own a 120GB Intel 310 SSD. I would like to either buy another 310 or sell it and get a larger capacity SATA 6 drive some time this year.

*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I haven't researched it much but currently I am considering a Patriot, Intel, or Samsung drive. My biggest concern is reliability followed closely by a good price/performance ratio.

*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I upgrade most of my pc components every other year or so, sometimes longer. For instance right now I have a Phenom II based PC and plan to build a new one as soon as Ivy Bridge is released.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
'Merica!


----------



## boateye

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, i own a Crucial M4 128GB and an OCZ Vertex 2 60GB. I do plan on purchasing another SSD in the near future if it is $1/GB

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Reliability and Price per GB ratio. $1/gb or better is preferred.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

over 3 years, but i upgrade parts about every 6 months


----------



## Elxir

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I am planning to, but probably in the distant future as I wish to upgrade my Q6600 to something more modern.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial M4, it seems to be reliable and fast. All the good things you need for an SSD

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't buy a completely new computer, but I upgrade it over time as I see fit.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
43.6


----------



## ryanrenolds08

1. Yes i do own an SSD. But I would like to upgrade for speed in the future!

2. I would buy Intel, Samsung or Crucial for the warranty, lifetime and obviously speed!!

3. I purchase a NEW complete PC every 18 months. In between I upgrade individual components about every 4-6 months if there is an upgrade available.

Good luck to me! Those drives are crazy


----------



## EliteGhost

*1)* Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*No I do not currently own one. I would buy one as soon as I have money*

*2)* If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Corsair, Intel, Patriot. Price and reliability are the most important to me.*

*3)* How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Probably 18-24 months*


----------



## itzkin

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I Do not currently own one but might be considering buying one for faster booting and read speeds.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I have considered Intel and OCZ because of the reviews on price and performance including reliability with those brands (brothers personal comp).*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I do not purchase a new PC but upgrade the parts every 4 years*


----------



## speedysteve007

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* I currently have one that i received from a friend because he is out of country so i get to use it! and i love it :] and if i can get the money i'd love to buy one and give this borrowed one back lol

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* OCZ
i think.. ive read alot of reviews and so far the current one im using is awesome!( 120gb OCZ) The only thing i hate about ssd's is the storage for the price </3
*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* well my first pc was my freshman year of highschool( 6 years ago) and last October i finally had enough to build a pc of my own









*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* Well i failed math... (and im an American resident) soo im going with 43.6?


----------



## Falkentyne

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I have an Intel SSD in my new laptop, but not my desktop. And yes I plan on buying another but they're very expensive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I want to get an intel SSD because they're fast and reliable

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
(I'm in California).


----------



## Rayzer

1) No. And Yes, if the $/GB ratio drops a bit more.

2) Intel and Corsair. Price/Performance ratio is important as well as reliability.

3) I do a full upgrade every 3-4 years.

4. 127


----------



## m80monster

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*ANS: No. Would like to own one, but finaces are just not available at the moment. Spent a little more than expected on a new build (Intel i2600k).

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

ANS: Not sure, still undecided at the moment.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

ANS: Giver or take 12-18 months...6 computers in the last 5 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

ANS: 127...(by order of operations)

Best Regards,

James*


----------



## GoldenTiger

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I own an older 256GB SSD. I would like to potentially upgrade at some point.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Reliability and brand (for the warranty) are my main two concerns when looking for this kind of product.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I upgrade frequently, probably a part or two 1-2 times a year.*


----------



## laitoukid

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not, and yes, I plan on doing a hard-drive overhaul as what I have now is waaaay too slow.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I was considering Intel or Samsung, for the brand. However when I get some money my way I'll look into it deeper.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years. Upgrades work well enough.


----------



## MacNcheese

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I dont currently own an SSD but am planning to buy one.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I will consider intel, OCZ, Samsung, Crucial, and Corsair. I will be looking for size, price, and performance per dollar.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years. I have been swapping components out of my current PC though, so its not entirely accurate.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Im a Canadian resident!! it must be.... 43 and 2/3. Or, to be exact, 43.66666666667*


----------



## MGX1016

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes!!!! of course, forget HDD's*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel for their reliability. Speed doesn't matter as much considering that it will be blazing fast compared to a drive but I need an SSD that will last and not cause me any more data corruption. Intel stands by a 5 year, hassle free warranty and so far my 2 Intel SSD's haven't failed me!
*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Upgrade every 6-12 months, with new PC's every 2 years or less

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I'm American so I don't know


----------



## Frank08

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Don't own one, but I'm looking to buy one some time soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'm looking at Crucial, Intel, Samsung, and OCZ. I think they all offer good performance for the price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I get a laptop every 12 months or so, I don't buy a whole new desktop, I buy parts to upgrade the current desktop.


----------



## Shozzking

1) I own an Intel 510 and I'm debating a second one for RAID 0
2) Intel to RAID with my current SSD. I originally picked my drive because of the great customer service and quality that Intel offers.
3) My computer is a continuous stream of upgrades, I don't do new builds very often.
4) 127


----------



## jivenjune

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not own one, but I am currently waiting for reviews on the Corsair Accelerator to see what types of benefits I would see from SSD caching on a P67 platform in contrast to a standard SSD setup.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'm currently considering only Corsair at this point. Their cache drives have an excellent price to performance ratio from what I've recently read about, and I generally trust Corsair in terms of reliability if anything were to go wrong with my drive. Even though these makers aren't on my list, I hold Intel and Samsung in high regard.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I'd say I purchase a completely new PC every 12-18 months, but continue to invest in hardware with older PCs irregardless.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

N/A, but why is this only directed at Canadians?


----------



## Wkl01

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes . yes for another system

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Samsung 830 - performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18-24 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
not a canadian


----------



## black snow

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes, and yes, am actually in the process of purchasing at least two in a couple of months.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel, because of the reliability and performance.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Usually am assembling a new PC every 12-18 months. longest would be 24 months specially if am building a huge expensive hi-end system.
*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*Following the rules of Addition that should be 127!*


----------



## riflepwnage

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes i own 2 ssds x25-m Corsair F300
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial for speed
intel for reliability
OCZ/Corsair for price
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 2-3 years
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
125+45 = 170
170/3 = 56.6666666
56.666666666 - 13 = 43.66666666


----------



## manu97416

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? i dont own an SSD but i might but one in the future

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? might buy one in the future dont know which one

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years but upgrade a little every few months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I Am not canadian


----------



## Lustrose

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*
No, yes I plan on buying one within a month or two once I have room for one.
*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*
I am considering either a Corsair or OCZ ssd, possibly an Intel ssd. I consider the Corsair ssd due to the performance and reliability, OCZ for brand and price, and Intel for pretty much everything, and because it's Intel.
*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I don't purchase new PC's but I build one every few months before selling it or giving it away to friends.


----------



## ShadowSkill

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Sadly I do not own an SSD. I will buy one in the near future whenever the money situation is right.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Crucial, Samsung, Corsair.
Price , performance and the sheer fact that they are so small









3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I buy mine parts at a time. So I guess you could say all year around?


----------



## Drift0r

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*No, not at the moment. I will buy one or two once the price goes down below $1/gb*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I was looking at the OCZ Vertex 3 ones, because they're not so expensive that it's not worth it for the sizerice ratio. It seems to have praise for reliability while having good performance*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Right now as a college student, I'm looking at over 3 years. Computers are an expensive hobby for a poor university student*









4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

[Not Canadian]


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

SIMPSONATOR is in.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
_Yes, And I do. I want more space that's wicked fast!_
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
_I was considering OCZ, because I have OCZ and so far they work great_
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
_It varies. I hope to keep this one and upgrading for 5+ years_
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
_Not Canadian, but I find this funny. As the question is written in words, we may assume the written format to be 125+45/3-13. But what if the author wishes to convey (125+45)/(3-13)?
If we are making fun of Canadians and their sillyness, we read it left to right, ignoring the order of operations, giving an answer of_ *43 2/3.*
_If we are assuming the author wishes the answer for 125+45/3-13, the correct answer would be_ *127.*
_If we read it as I feel it is implied as written, (125+45)/(3-13) =_ *17*


----------



## discipline

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* I do not currently have one but it is my next planned upgrade.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* Crucial, Intel, Corsair. After a certain read/write it comes down to reliability and I have heard these to be the most reliable.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* Every 2-3 years. I try to upgrade every year or so however.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* Not canadian woohoo!


----------



## Ooimo

US and Canada only







(((((


----------



## Gualichu04

1) I do not own a SSD but, I plan on buying one soon.
2) I am considering Corsair, Crucial and intel. Because they have great reliability performance and price while having a good warranty

3) I only purchase a new pc if i need to i upgrade my parts every 10-12 months if possible.


----------



## ArchLinuxFTW

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes I currently own an SSD. I may purchase a new one in the near future if I can get my money together.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I am considering an Intel SSD at the right spot in the price vs. performance bracket when the time comes, as chances are by that time there will be another new line of products. Other brands I am also looking at are patriot, crucial, and OCZ, all in a similar range of prices.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I feel the wording of the skill testing question is ambiguous. Does the author mean (125+45)/(3-13) or 125 + (45/3) - 13?

If the case is the former, the anwser is -17, if the case is the latter, the answer is 127.


----------



## Chris++

1) No
2) Samsung, Intel, Corsair, mostly for their price/performance ratio.
3) Every 5 years with upgrades in between


----------



## _LDC_

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
yes I do. Yes I am planning to buy one more SSD as soon as possible

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsair's Performance series. Why? many positive reviews, not SandForce (reliability is mandatory for my workflow). Although, I am still evaluating other non-sandforce solutions

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years for full PC swap, but I buy often upgrades over this span of time.


----------



## pjBSOD

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I do not own an SSD. I _do_ plan on buying one eventually if I keep losing all of these contests!









*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Samsung or Intel. Great price, performance and reliability.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Usually every 3-4 years.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Thankfully I am not Canadian, because I suck at math.


----------



## Willanhanyard

1.) Yes. When prices drop I will probably buy another. Mine in completely full now but I can wait.

2.) I would consider Intel, OCZ, Samsung, and Crucial. Probably Intel and Samsung would be my top picks because I have heard they are reliable, have good warranty, and are fast.

3.) I don't buy a new PC. I just upgrade my current one. I usually keep the same GPU for about 3-4 years, and the same platform about 4-5 years. I upgrade my HDD whenever I run out of space







and I buy a new SSD when I need space also.

4.) America FTW!!!


----------



## Jahocowi

1) Nope. I'd like to if I had the spare cash.

2) Intel, Samsung, and OCZ. All three are based on their reputation.

3) 2-4 years. With a few updates in between.


----------



## WUZAP

IN! TY PEEPS!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No, but was planning to do a raid SSD set up in the next 3 months

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Corsair, Crucial, Intel.. Seem to have the most solid reviews, good bang for the buck

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? i replace parts every other new release or so.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

in

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
no, i do not own one but im currently looking for one.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
intel ocz corsair and patriot, because they are manufactured by companies i have consistently purchased components from and have been satisfied with there products.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
every 1-2 years im currently building my new gaming/ auto-cad pc im hoping to have it completed by april or june

im not canadian but heres my answer to number 4
*-17*


----------



## ar38070

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, Yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, reliability, Kingston, reliability, performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? NA


----------



## RocketMan09

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I own one but am planning to upgrade soon.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Crucial, Patriot, Mushkin, Kingston, OCZ (price, performance and reliability)*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*around 2-3 years*


----------



## xechi

1)Yes I do a FORCE 3 and yes i want to buy another for raid0

2)Corsair, OCZ, and Kingston because they have the highest speed at affordable prices.

3)About 3-5Years


----------



## elchucko

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I have an Intel X-25m 60GB in my Ubuntu Server and a OCZ Vertex 120 Gb in my Main rig. Both SSD's are generation one from and almost two years old. I want to get several more for RAID and the system drive in a new server I have planed.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

OCZ, Corsair, and Intel are are the drives that I've been looking at for future upgrades. Mainly because of price and the current SSD's I have are extremely reliable.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

On average I will purchase a new computer every two to three years, however there are many upgrades and tweaks to the current computers during that time.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Sorry live in the USA, but I would say 127!


----------



## donarthur

i c it in bbs , but i only have a intel SSD 40GB`~ how much about the OCZ SSD?


----------



## Dan198

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Currently, no. I do plan on purchasing one for a boot drive in my desktop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I have done some research, and have read that OCZ and Intel are some of the better SSD's on the market.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Recently, every 12 or less.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

127


----------



## beegeehost

1)No I do not currently own an SSD, but am planning on purchasing one whenever possible

2)Crucial,Corsair,Intel,Samsumg

3) Building my first ever PC, can't wait for my processor to come in *_*

4)127-not even Canadian, just had to do it


----------



## royalkilla408

1) Yes I own an SSD 64GB Kinsington. If I don't win then yes I'm still planning to get an SSD with more storage.

2) My first pick would be Intel SSD because of their reliability. 2nd probably an M4 because of the price. 3rd pick would be Samsung because of speed.

3) I don't buy PCs. I build my own PCs. I upgrade parts every year.

Thanks.


----------



## Ollii

y u no loving europe


----------



## lurkingdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hate to have to restrict country like that but for legal reasons with this particular giveaway it had to be done.


Can I participate if I can provide a US shipping address?


----------



## Tex1954

1) YES! I own five (5) of them myslef. I buy them for everything and put them in every build and will continue to purchase them.

2) Corsai FORCE series is my fave, but have Kingston too. READ performance, Warranty, and MTBF is all I care about...

3) I don't BUY PC's... I build them and mostly all water cooled. I'm building or upgrading all the time and buy new stuff every month. Being a BOINC cruncher, I want to add as many CPU cores and GPU cards as I can to crunch more, faster, better... and I build or modify PC"s for others as well.


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not currently own an SSD, i would buy one if i had the spare cash.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
if i was planing on buying an SSD i would go with the Intel SSD 520 120GB.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I would say every 2-3 years. i dont have extra cash to upgrade. i would love too though.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Im not a resident of Canada, but i like math lol
125+ (45/3) -13
125+ 15 -13
140 - 13 = 127
the answer is: 127

Thank you









-Matt Z.


----------



## PcKiller

In Plz.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes 128 GB boot.
If I don't win then Yes need more space

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Good Price,
Great Performance,
Awesome Reliability,
Brand, Intel A Name you can trust. They made my CPU.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I upgrade my PCs as needed.


----------



## Saancho

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
A1) Do not own a SSD, would love to purchase one in the next month or two.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
A2) considering samsung or ocz, performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
A3) 18-24 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
A4) Not canadian


----------



## MobAttack

I'll give this a shot. 1 in 957 chance at the time of posting. Maybe one of these days it will be my lucky number.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I am looking into it, but it might not be feasible at this time.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Not sure on which brand. I have done a little research and Intel, OCZ, and Crucial seem to be decent enough.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *On the 2 year plan. Or when the wife allows*


----------



## ocman

*I'm in for a must win! I want to win the 240GB version of the Intel's 520 series SSD!*









1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Answer:* *Yes (Intel's) and Yes!*









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Answer:* *All brands got equal chances but if I were to win Intel's* *520 series* *240GB SSD drive, Intel gets the priority. All the factors you've mentioned are being considered!*









3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Answer: I would build a new computer once every five year. (Waiting for your Skymont release, Intel.*







*)*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*Answer: 127* (What is this for???)


----------



## Eaglake

1) I don't own a ssd, but i plan on gettin one.
2) I'm planning to get Crucial, Intel or Samsung SSD because of relaiability and speed
3) I purchase a new PC once in 3 years


----------



## Fuell

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No, I don't own one now. Yes I do plan on buying 2 x 60/64GB to raid later in the year, if possible.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel (Reliability, performance), OCZ (Price, reliability, performance), Corsair (Brand, performance, reliability)

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
New rig every 2-3 years, with an upgrade here and there. This year was no upgrade, but instead, a downgrade from a Phenom II X6 1090T to an Athlon II X4 635, and had to sell my 2X 4870 1GB cards and use my IGP 4200...

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
If going in order (as if told in steps) = 43.66666666666667
Following PEDMAS = 127


----------



## ntherblast

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

No I do not currently own a ssd I use a western digital caviar black. I would like to purchase a ssd in the future because I would like to see reduced loadtimes in OS tasks and loading while gaming but the prices are currently two high for me to make that choice.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

If I were to purchase a SSD I would go with Corsair/OCZ. I already own a corsair power supply and it is reliable and they are a well known company so I would expect it to last and them to honor their warranty

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I purchase a new pc over 3 years but I do replace the graphics card every 2 years

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

I am from Toronto, ON. I got 43.66666667 but you weren't really clear if we are solving it as is or using bedmas which would be 127 flat


----------



## tats

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Two an Intel X25 G2 and a Crucial C300, both are a little over a year and half old, so I wouldn't mind grabbing a larger one if the prices drop some more.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I love both my current drives but I have heard great things about OCZ as well. Right now I think Intel, Crucial and OCZ*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I upgrade constantly, but to fit in here I bet I have a brand new comp every 18-24 months but components are constantly being updated.*


----------



## muels7

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes. Probably withing the next 6 months. I have been finding that 60GB is just barely enough for a boot drive. I would like a little more room*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I've been looking at crucial because of how fast they are or Intel because they are reliable*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I upgrade my PC constantly, but I replace the core components (motherboard, CPU, RAM) about every 3-4 years*


----------



## DaredOverdose

I definitely want in on this!!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*- No, I do not currently own a SSD. I was planning on purchasing one in the near future, yes.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*- I was considering the Kingston SSDNow V100 SV100S2N/256GZ 2.5" 256GB SATA II, because of its size and performance rating. Not that I haven't been looking into Intel's SSDs either.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*- I try not to purchase many PCs, but I do continually upgrade my current one to be the best that it can be.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*- Like most others that have been posting to this question, I am not Canadian, but here are my answers:*
*- If you meant (125+45)/3-13, it would equal 43 2/3.*
*- If you meant 125+(45/3)-13, it would equal 127.*
*- If you meant (125+45)/(3-13), it would equal -17.*


----------



## kelvintheiah

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

i dont currently own an SSD but im planning to buy one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

a.) Corsair
b.) Intel
c.) OCZ

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

every 12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

not canadian but the answer is 127


----------



## Maynard46

1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes I own a Samsung 830 128gb SSD and do not have any immediate plans to buy another right now*

2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*i would probably go with another Samsung because its what I already own. Maybe the Crucial M4 because it has a stellar reputation*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 18-24 months is probably the most fitting answer. I am always looking to upgrade components though*

4. What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I am American but its 127*


----------



## Stealth Pyros

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes, I own a 120GB Corsair Force 3. I will definitely be buying more SSDs in the future when they offer greater storage at a better price.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I stand by Corsair's products lately, but I'd consider an OCZ Vertex or an Intel SSD as my next choices.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

My previous PC was built in January 2008. I upgraded it a few times over the past 4 years, including selling my E8400 for $100 and getting a Q6600 for $100, a 0 cost upgrade. I went from an 8800GTS to an HD4870 to a 4870X2 to a GTX570. Just a few months ago I won a 2500k so I went ahead and bought other hardware for my current build.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Since many people that speak to me on VOIP think I sound Canadian I'm answering this, and hopefully my answer is unique from the others that answer this question.

520.


----------



## AmdOC

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *i do not currently own one, but i am planning on getting one*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *i am looking at OCZ and Samsung, the reason those to companies is they are pretty much the most popular ones and they have good performance and they also tend to be lower priced*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *i would say 18-24months*


----------



## 2thAche

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, several. I do plan on purchasing more.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ, Kingston, Crucial. Price/performance and reliability is what I consider. Honestly I haven't bought an intel SSD due to high pricing.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I have multiple PCs between work/home and I do about 6 or more new builds per year, so definitely 12 months or less.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
NA, I'm a US resident


----------



## krisz9

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1. No, I would love to but cant afford one. I would like to purchase one by next year or so.
2. Ocz, Intel, crucial. Price and performance are big, as well as reliability and customer service in case something goes wrong.
3. Generally about 2-3 years but lately money is tight. My current PC is 4 years old

4. N/a

I'm in thanks!


----------



## pioneerisloud

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I do. I own a Crucial M4 64GB. I'm hoping to buy a bigger on sometime in the future though.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I consider Intel, Crucial, Samsung. Not in any specific order, but whoever is the best bang for my buck at the time of purchase.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I never buy a new PC really. I just continually upgrade my current one.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*







Are us Americans really not good enough to do math? The answer is clearly potato!


----------



## Otterclock

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes/Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial, Intel, Samsung; price/performance/reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
N/A


----------



## Zensou

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I don't own an SSD. I am not planning to purchase one in the NEAR future because they are too expensive for me. Maybe some time in the FAR future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*If I was to buy an SSD today I would probably choose from OCZ, Intel, and Mushkin. I am not sure on which ones are best or have better price. These 3 are just the ones that I see mentioned a lot. I also like Mushkin brand quite a lot.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*It really depends on whether I feel my PC is lacking something or if something useful has come out that I can use for my PC with a good performance/price ratio. I would say maybe every 2-3 years.*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Freehugmachine

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No, yes*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, Corsair, Crucial*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*every 18-24 months.
*


----------



## thisispatrick

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes I do, its a Crucial C300 and I will definitely be using SSDs in all future builds.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I'm considering Intel, OCZ, Crucial, and Corsair.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Currently as a full time college student I don't have extra cash to spend for new PCs so I mainly just switch parts out as they get outdated or start derping. Probably switch some parts here and there every 2-3 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*N/A*


----------



## J.Harris

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No, yes, my raid0 array just isn't fast enough anymore.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel or Corsair, performance, reliability and quality.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *2-3 years*


----------



## Gunslinger.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own a few of them. Yes, I am planning on purchasing a few with larger capacity.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Considering Intel, Corsair and G.Skill, mostly based on performance reliability and customer support.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Usually rebuild every 12 months or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13
In the US.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> *Yes I currently own an OCZ Vertex 3 Max Iops 240Gb. I am planning on purchasing one or more ssd's in the near future.*
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> *Intel definitely now with their 520 performance and reliability/durability. In addition it's backed up by Great software and a Great warranty. I am also considering purchasing from OCZ/Patriot and finally Mushkin*
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> *New PC depends on my needs and requirements. I often do incremental upgrades every 6-12 months or even less. Overhauls might be done on a period of 12+ Months as It is hard for me to exactly comment on this due to the Industry refresh cycle.*
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
> *(125 plus (45 divided by 3)) minus 13 = 127*.


----------



## christpunchers

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes, I own an Intel 510 250GB SSD and an Intel 320 80GB SSD. I plan to buy a 510 240GB after I sell my 510 250GB.
*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I'll stick with Intel because they have the lowest failure rate for SSDs. That reliability might come at a premium but at least I know I won't have headaches down the road.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*For a totally new system, not just upgrades, I'd say every 2-3 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*127.*


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1) Yes, and yes.

2) Intel, I consider all (price, performance, reliability and brand).

3) Over 3 years.

4) N/A.


----------



## Otacon

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I do not currently own an SSD, nor do I plan on purchasing one in the near future, though I would like to. (College + Commuting + Minimum wage, low hours job = VERY LITTLE money)

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
See answer above, though I have heard that Intel SSDs are basically rock-solid and Crucial's are very fast, so I'd probably go with one of those.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Preferably, every 2 years. Realistically, every 3. I have had my current rig for almost 2 years and would really like to build a new one next summer (Ivy bridge, how I want you so...).

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian, but 127.


----------



## evilferret

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, currently 3. Will buy more SSD's when I need more fast space.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel/Samsung/Crucial for price/performance/reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 12 months or less (but with this recession maybe will have to go with every 12-18 months now).


----------



## Aparition

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No, yes.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel, Mushkin. Reliability, Speed, and Brand loyality. Intel seems to have high reliability and Mushkin I have a long business relationship with, I enjoy their customer service and community helpfulness. I'll probably first look at Mushkin as I like their products.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2-3 years for major upgrades (CPU/Motherboard/Memory), 12-18 months for additions (harddrives, GPU's, externals...)

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
The answer = universe / 0
(USA)


----------



## redhonda

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own a M4 64gb and Yes i do plan on buying another one in the near future.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial or Intel. They seem to have good reliability and great performance.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Im not Canadian

IM IN IT TO WIN IT!!!


----------



## Segovax

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes. No.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*12 months or less. (New to me.)*


----------



## azianai

1) Yes, i own a Crucial M4 128gb. Planning on buying more SSD's to replace older HDDs in my family's other computers

2) Intel & Crucial for reliability. Price-wise a little more than similar spec'ed OCZ, but the reliability and support will have me pay a little more for the service.

3) I upgrade my main components about once a year.


----------



## phantasmor

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

yes and yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I plan on purchasing the cheapest 300gb ssd i can that is new

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

i have only had one PC but i plan on buying a new one soon, so i would say 12-18 months.


----------



## aesthetics1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, and yes. I plan to try out performance RAID next.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel typically has the best reliability, and with the company adopting the SF controller, I'm sure they're going to be very competitive speed-wise, even if there is a price to pay for the name. After Intel I would consider OCZ or Crucial as I have with my previous builds.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

It's a constant upgrade process. I usually swap processor architectures every other release cycle, and upgrade the rest of my components as needed.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Google says 127







.


----------



## GoOffroad

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Not yet, currently planning a pc build with one involved.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Slowed down making sure I build one now that will last 5+ years.


----------



## bfromcolo

1) Do you currently own an SSD?

Yes, Intel X25-V

Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, larger and faster.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Crucial based on perceived performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2 -3 years, but I seem to be constantly upgrading or replacing something

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

USA here but the answer is 127


----------



## nckid4u

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes - I own a Crucial m4 128GB. Yes, I am planning on purchasing a fast 64GB boot drive next upgrade cycle, thus allowing me to use the 128GB one for games.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Crucial for performance and reliability.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12 month or less
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I am Canadian, but am a legal resident of the US. Which means I do not need to get the question correct to win, so in honour of my American brethren, I will give my best illogical explaination for my incorrect answer and everybody will just have to deal with it!

125+45 / 3-13
170 / -10
-17

as you can now see my flawless logic, I thank you all for looking.


----------



## BigE

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do not have an SSD , I doubt that I will be able to purchase an SSD as they are very expensive :/

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Kingston Hyper X , fast , I think pretty reliable , for me it costs a lot , but I guess price is ok.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? When I have enough money that I won't use for anything else , guess 5 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not Canadian , but 125 + [ 45 / 3 ] - 13 = 112 + 15 = 127


----------



## Buttermilk

1) I have been building with them recently. While I do not use one in my personal computer I currently own a few for use in building. I am interested in a reliable performer to use in a new signature rig in the next 6 months.

2) Last year crucial was looking good for price/performance. Recently intel 520s are looking like the most reliable and good performers and kingston is dropping prices on drives so the price may end up being the deciding factor between the three. For a scratch disk I have been looking at OCZ revo drives. PCI drives for speed as a scratch disk is something I'd be very interested in if the prices were a bit lower.

3) Every 12 months or less. I am building virtually every week.

4) 127


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

1) I don't own an ssd but in the near future i will
2) intel or crucial because I care a lot about speed
3) I just upgrade my system every 2 years


----------



## Thingol

1) Do you currently own an SSD? yes I do, an 120 GB OCZ Vertex 3. Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes in 1-2 months

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, OCZ, considering performance for purchase

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I usually upgrade various components every 6-12 months


----------



## Popaul87

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No & Yes very soon. 1 for sure maybe more after.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel since it's the only one I pretty much know of.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I just purchased a new one & I'm awaiting it's arrival Friday! It had been a good 5+ years that I had my old PC.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## EnJoY

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes. And yes if the prices drop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, Crucial, Samsung

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I upgrade minor components every 9-12 months, and major components every 16-18.


----------



## oddmut

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, not at the moment. I want to buy 1 as soon as possible but the $1 gb mark is still a bit high for me. Below $1 is feasible.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Crucial. I'm looking for more reliability and pricing. I'm okay with the SSD not being the fastest of the bunch but atleast it's a lot faster than a HDD. I just don't want to deal with the head aches of my system keep going down because of my SSD.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I don't purchase I just upgrade my system probably every 3 years or so.


----------



## andrewx12

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, i do intend on buying another.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
intel, ocz, and patriot because of a mix of all reasons.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
N/A


----------



## Jolting

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I have a small one currently. I have looking to purchase a second for my laptop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial: Price + Reliability
Intel: Reliability, I would rather an Intel if I had the money.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I never purchase a new full system. I upgrade continuously every 6 months. (One - Two parts every six months, full PC rotation every 18-24)


----------



## KwiqNiss

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I have 2 Intel 510 series SSDs.
Yes, I plan to buy more. I'll probably get at least one of the 520 series 480GB drives.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, reliability + performance & i trust this brand

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12 - 18 months (including laptops and rebuilds of desktops)


----------



## lifeskills

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, a 60GB OCZ Vertex 3. I am planning on purchasing a larger SSD soon, perhaps 240GB but most likely 180GB.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I am considering a Corsair Force 3, a Samsung 830 series, Kingston HyperX, or an Intel 520 Series(in no particular order). I have come to these choices based on performance, reliability, and brand loyalty. Price is also important but usually current sales will dictate which brand I get.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I usually don't purchase a PC as a whole, but my main components (CPU, motherboard, ram, VGA) are replaced every two years.


----------



## ybz90

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
_Yup, currently using a C300 in my desktop and I also have a Macbook Air with some sort of Samsung in the future._

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
_I'm a Corsair fan but have had good experiences with Kingston (mainly on the basis of price). Price is very important, but reliability is key as well. Performance is nice, but most SSDs that can use SATA III perform roughly the same to me in real world, and I don't benchmark disk speeds much so it's not a priority to me. Brand doesn't matter, except where relevant to the former three criterion._

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
_Every 12-18 months, though I am continuously changing out parts of my desktop._

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
_US citizen and resident, but that'll be 127. Order of operations!_


----------



## Maxxron

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I sure do, an OCZ RevoDrive X2 120gb for my OS and yes, when I upgrade for Ivy Bridge, I need to get another for my games, so this would help tremendously.









*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*
Well, I've had my OCZ for over a year with no problems, so I'd definitely say OCZ, Intel or Corsair. Price is a big deal, but I would hate to sacrifice performance and reliability for it.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I like to do a new system build every two years with minor upgrades sprinkled in here and there for good measure. Right now I'm a bit past that waiting for Ivy and Kepler's performance data.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Ah, the good ol' US of A. But I'll refrain from being a lazy American. So since there's no parenthesis and if I follow that PEMDAS action, I say 127?


----------



## Boomstick68

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?Yes, I currently own an SSD.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?I'm wanting to upgrade to a higher capacity and better read/write speeds. Perhaps Intel if I can afford them.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?18-24months

4) Not Canadian


----------



## Mstrofdashadows

In, Thanks for the opportunity.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No i don't. Planning on it yes, when i can afford one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I've been looking at Crucial, Samsung, OCZ. I am mainly looking for something cheap since i have a Z-68 platform and want to try the SSD caching.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Usually over 3 years for a complete new build, But I'm always upgrading what i can.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
US resident, and it has been answered many times.


----------



## Alphonze

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes. Not in the near future per se.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
When I do either Intel, OCZ, or Crucial. All have been shown to be top brands for SSD's.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Probably about every 3 years I will replace motherboard/cpu.


----------



## theajz

I hope I win, could use any one of those puppies for my new build. It would speed things up greatly!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I own one ocz agility III 120 gig, I love it but would love a intel better.









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I wanted intel but didnt have enough money.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

over 3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I'm not Canadian


----------



## Roll Cam Tide

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No, Yes for OS drive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? OCZ or Intel

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? USA!!


----------



## snickers11a

Here we go!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?No, and yes, when income allows, i plan on getting one!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I am considering an OCZ because of the reviews i have seen talking about the speed of the ssd and the quality of the company. I also have relatives that tell me that suggest the OCZ brand SSD

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?every 12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?Not Canadian, Texan


----------



## mybadomen

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes i own 2 at the moment.Yes i am planning on purchasing new ones if my budget allows.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?Brand i would purchase would be the best bang for the Buck!

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?Every 12 months or less i build a new Pc.

Not Canadian

Thanks MybadOmen . would be really nice for a new build if i ever get the budget to build a new one again.


----------



## Shurr

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I do own one, and no I do not. Too poor!
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I am a fan of crucial. Good performance to price points. Thats about the most important thing for someone like me
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Prolly upgrade my parts every 2-3 years, although piece by piece.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian but math! uhh 127! I think thats it!


----------



## luca717

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes i currently own an SSD, and i do with to purchase more in the future for a good raid setup, to have either the choice of speed, or a raid 1 backup.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I am interested in purchasing the Intel series, or more of the crucial ssd`s as they seem to have a more reliable controller, as well as the brand backs the drive up with a good warranty. I have heard very good things as well about both brands of drives, and the performance as well.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I build a new pc every 12-18 months or so, depending on what needs to be upgraded in my computer, or if it is more feasible to just build a new computer because buying individual parts sometimes is not worth it.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
the questions is worded terrible, so without the punctuation its 127, with punctuation is 43.6666667


----------



## skaterat

In!
1. I have an SSD right now, and I may buy another one in about a year.
2. I don't have a favorite brand, but I do like corsair, Intel, and crucial. look for the speed of the SSD, and the lifetime/reliability of the ssd
3. I buy a new computer every year and a half to two and a half years.
4. I'm not Canadian, and I dont live in Canada, but it is 127.


----------



## Polarghost

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes I do, It is the Intel 320 160GB SSD. I am not planning on purchasing one or more in the near future. Being in university makes you broke.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *The brands I would consider purchasing is Patriot and OCZ for performance and reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*Just about every 5 - 6 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *127*


----------



## SEN_ONE

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, but I do plan on purchasing one in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, Crucial and Ocz. Performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? New PC every 2-3 years.


----------



## the_dude

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I don't own one at the moment, I'm a little tight on cash due to school but hopefully I can get one by the end of summer.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Usually brand, make sure the product has good reviews, then find the best performance part in my price range.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2-3 years for a total upgrade, I'll upgrade some things sometimes before then though.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
127


----------



## mrbob1000

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I don't currently own one but I do want to try Intel SRT so I'm probably going to buy one by years end.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I really like Intel (long history of quality across products), Corsair (known to make good products, friends reccomended them), or Crucial (they have been known to make very good memory products.)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase a new PC about every two years, I upgrade my current systems about every year or when a good sale comes on.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

1. I do not currently own an SSD though I plan to in the near future.

2. If I planned to purchase an SSD it would have been one of the newer Intel ones mainly due to the new low prices and the adequate storage for my boot drive. If not Intel then I would probably go with OCZ since their SSD's are one of the most recommended out there. Most of the capacity my current hard drive is consumed by programs (games, etc.) that should be stored on an SSD for best load times. If I get one I would probably also build a new system since the current one is quite dated.

3. I usually get a new computer every 5 years or so and when I do they're usually computers with mid/budget-range parts. Nothing extreme here.

4. (125+45)/3-13 = 43 2/3


----------



## pravius

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I do, I currently have a Crucial M4. I need a new one however because mine is acting very wonkey with read/write speeds.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I have actually considered Intel and OCZ Vertex series. I am not very sold on the
Vertex because of the sandforce controller issue that we
have seen in past generations. The reason why I considered is because of the reputation of the 2 different companies.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Once a year I do a system overhaul and upgrade anything that I feel needs to be upgraded.*


----------



## Billy_5110

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? no i need one actually... Last thing to get to complete this build.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel or crucial

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? When needed... arround 2 years i think or so

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 43.666


----------



## perfectnova

1. i dovnot own a ssd but i am planing to buy one
2. i was going for Intel but not to positive on the specifics
3.i upgrade as often as possible and as much as i can affored
4. im american but it is 43 2/3


----------



## Krimble

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I ordered a Corsair 60gb with the rig I just purchase, but I wanted to buy another one for games soon
*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I was thinking Corsair, depending on how mine works when I get it, because it's cheap, but I am now considering intel, I just don't have the money a the moment, that's it. I heard Intel was better, Intel is good stuff.
*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I only had one pc before, but I just started into getting into some better components, so I would say upgrade every 12 months and buy a new system every 2-3 years.
*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
125, if you take in consideration PEDMAS.


----------



## WhiteEyeTree

Cancel me, i didn't read it was north-american only... shame on me


----------



## Xinc

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I own a (few) SSD. Yes I am planning to purchase more in the near future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I plan to buy & try out the newest Intel product, because of good things I read & hear from users, and reviews regarding performance & reliability. Price is not so much a factor.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I purchase new PC components every 12months or less to try out.
*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Not sure if serious...
If serious... why so cruel?
*
If interpreted correctly, the answer to the equation 125+(45/3)-13=
*127*


----------



## john1016

1- I do own a ssd and planning on getting another in a few months.

2- I would buy an intel, samsung or crucial do to reliability and performance.

3- Replaced my last pc after 3 years, but probable will just replace parts as needed in this one for a looong time.

4- not Canadian


----------



## ReconRunner

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes an Intel 320 40gb SSD. And yes if the prices drop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I like Intel, because they have great prices, and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years.

Thanks!


----------



## Malo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*A) yes, I own an intel 320 series 120GB, and I do plan on buying another one for a raid setup*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*A)I plan on buying another intel because I havent had any issues with this one,and the price is right*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*A)I dont really purchase new PC's I just keep upgrading as the times progress, I upgrade everytime someting catches my eye*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*A)43.333333333....(why canadians?, is it cause you think were dumb? LOL!)*


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes I own 4 so far. 2 Corsair 115GB, 1 Kingston 30GB and 1 Crucial 256GB. I would like to buy more if I see one worth getting.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*My next SSD would be Intel for my purchase. Its there turn to be in my system.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Usually 12-18months I do a new build. I have a few upgrades I'm looking for now.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I am Canadian, wearing shorts in the winter. Answer is 43 2/3 or 43.666667*


----------



## the_xpert

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes, I am currently using an Intel G2 80GB SSD. Yes, I am planning on getting a larger SSD with more storage space. I run out of room too quickly on my current setup.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I would probably lean towards the Intel SSD just because I am brand loyal and have had zero issued with my current SSD. The price was cost effective at the time of purchase and I have not been monitoring the market for SSDs but probably would find a drive within my budget if it meant sacrificing more space again.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I build a new PC about once every 2-3 years. Always need more power and performance!

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

N/A (I live in America).

Thank you OCN for such a great give away.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I may purchase one when their price becomes competitive with HDDs.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Price/Performance value and failure rate.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
About every 4 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian







.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Wayyyy too long of a window to enter; already ~1,000 entries.


----------



## Dr.TheRon

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I do not currently own a SSD, however I was planing on getting one within the next few months.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I was looking at OCZ Samsung and Intel based on rateing on newegg.com

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase a new computer every 2-3 years.


----------



## breadcrums

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*dont own one.not planing to buy1.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*N/A*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 2-3years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*127(shipping address in canada)*


----------



## Purgatory

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes, a Corsair V128 in my desktop and an INTEL 320 series 160GB in my laptop. And yes i'm planning to buy to replace my desktop one this week*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Corsair Performance Pro 256GB or INTEL 510 Series 250GB. Because both are reliable, have good performance. But INTEL's price a bit too much for my taste.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Every 12-18 months.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*Not Canadian but the answer according to my calculator is 43,66666666666667*


----------



## linuxfueled

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No and yes when prices come down

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel because of quality trim support

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

every 12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## crondable

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I do not own an SSD currently. I definitely have my eye on one, when funds permit.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Based on newegg reviews, Intel SSDs seem to be very fast, but expensive. OCZ seems to offer solid speeds at good prices. For myself, reliability is most important. Any SSD is going to be fast, I also want it to last.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
So far about every 3 years. I plan on upgrading my current build for the next quite a while, however.


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

1) Yes, I own a M4.
2) Im thinking of getting a bigger drive later this year as a media drive.
3) 18-24 months.

Thanks OCN.


----------



## Dominik

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I own a ocz vertex 3 60gb currently

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
OCZ is great but i wouldn't mind purchasing a Patriot or a kingston ssd and wouldn't mind using a intel one either








*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
* Due for an upgrade every 2-3 years.
*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*
The answer is 127


----------



## BIGJOEJGDE

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I own a SSD,not planning on purchasing another in "near" future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? It would be a larger capacity kingston V+100 because of the built in garbage collection.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Over 3 years.


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes! Intel 510, 120GB. I love it. I'd like to get a new one over the next year to start my next build, though.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel, because my 510 hasn't let me down and I value reliability over small performance gains which the reviews seem to confirm with other brands.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
I build one and add new components to it every 6 months to a year or so.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*125 + (45 / 3) - 13
125 + 15 - 13
140 - 13
=127*


----------



## Arsin

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, Yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel/OCZ/Kingston Price/performance/reliability/warranty

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3yrs

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## MARK-20

Another great giveaway!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I dont currently, but I was/am planing to in the near future*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Brands im considering are corsair/samsung, only because I havent really done any research on SSD's for a while and they seemed like the best bet for my needs upto now*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Erm, I upgrade when and if I need to, 6-12months say*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *N/A*


----------



## MClouse

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I have used one but I sold it because it was too small. If I don't win this, I will be buying a new one in the future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, and Corsair. I always go with these brands because they always live up to my standards. I focus on performance and reliability with these two brands.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Probably every 18 months.*

I'm in! Also not Canadian.


----------



## gridlock

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes I do and I. I do not plan on purchasing one as they are still very expensive.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I currently like crucial m4 as it gives great performance and reliability for a cheaper price than a vertex 3 but I friend wants me to look at the Adata ssd.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I build my own computer every 3-5 years.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
answer= 127


----------



## atibbo69

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, Kingston HyperX 120. I plan to buy a 240 when prices eventually drop.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Kingston and Intel. I've had many Kingston products in the past and found them quite reliable but I plan on trying out Intel's SSDs regardless of winning one or not. Heard many good things.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Last PC was 6 years ago. Just built a new one 2 months ago.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*127*


----------



## cj3waker

1) Intel 160gb x25-m, not til I upgrade to a sata 6 board, a 510 would give me incentive to do so

2) Intel, crucial - stability - price - speed, in that order

3) Hard to say, Im usually upgrading one part or another every couple months


----------



## chainesaw

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, and yes. I currently have 2 Intel X25M's (80gb) in RAID0. I am looking to upgrade to a larger single drive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel for sure, they have the best warranty in the industry and I haven't had any issues with mine so far.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I usually upgrade SOMETHING within 12-18 months, and depending on whats out, try to build a new rig every 24 months or so.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


I don't own one but I'd like one ;D I am planning to add one in the future and use it as an OS drive.
Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


My rig started as a low end entry level gaming PC, but has been upgraded to something more. I definitely look for price/performance ratio and reliability over anything else. I would even take a lower capacity (60gb minimum) drive with higher speed for less money as opposed to the best of the best if it meant being able to afford it. As for brands, Intel or anything with a Sandforce controller (OCZ, Crucial) is what I'd go with because of recommendations and things I've read on OCN.
Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


I've upgraded my current system to what it is now and will continue to in the future to try and keep up with technology. Realistically, I've always had outdated, underpowered systems up until I built this machine initially in the beginning of 2010. When a machine can no longer run the latest games at a playable frame rate, and even simple things like using the operating system and web browsing are very slow, the machine is past it's prime. I'd say the max I'd hold on to a system is 5 years, but the most often I can afford to upgrade or buy a new one is every 2 years or so.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

MEMEME!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I do. Of course! When price per gb gets a little better, I will be all over it!*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*OCZ, Corsair, Intel. I've always had good luck with OCZ and Corsair. Intel drives just seem fast!*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I like to refresh part by part, so whenever a new piece tickles my fancy. I've been on my sig rig for 3.5 years.







*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*NOT IN CANADA LUL!*


----------



## jwolf24601

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I have an OCZ Vertex 2 in my laptop, looking to buy an Sata3 one for my main computer soon.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *OCZ, Mushkin, or Kingston. Looking for a fast sandforce controller SSD, Intel while tempting has been too expensive.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Never, my PC has been a constantly evolving machine since 1997







*


----------



## famous1994

In!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not, but plan on picking one up when HDD/SSD prices go back down
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'm looking at OCZ and Intel. They seem to be the best performance wise and reliability.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12-18ish months, depends on what is out for technology.


----------



## bennmann

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I own one but do not plan to purchase another one until I build another computer.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? There is a ton of competition, but I still consider Intel to be the greatest SSD maker and would deeply consider an Intel SSD for my next purchase. Price/GB is also very important.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? over 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Born in AMERICA, EXPLICATIVE YEAH.


----------



## Conner

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

No, I was going to purchase one soon, still waiting on the "funds".

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I was going to purchase a crucial brand SSD for the price to performance to longevity ratio.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

About every 2 years I'd say. Upgrades may cause the life to be longer.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

lol, USA?


----------



## UltraVert

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No I haven't owned one yet, I do plan to upgrade in the future. Prices will have to come down before I can afford one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Most likely Intel , Mushkin and Crucial. Reason being is personal preference to said brands, I have had experience with each brand and have been satisfied with the performance/reliability of the products. They also seem to be highly rated among other users.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? My current PC is 4 years old, I only upgrade when I think it's truly needed, once every 3 or 4 years seems reasonable.

I appreciate the opportunity OCN / Intel, good luck to all.


----------



## jetpak12

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Currently own two, an OCZ Vertex 1 60GB, and a Samsung 830 128GB. I'm always considering future upgrades, including SSDs.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I am considering Samsung and Crucial, as both have excellent performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Buy new parts every few months. Major upgrades occur about ever 1-2 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Livin' in the USA.


----------



## freitz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not currently own one but I am planning to purchase one

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Corsair because of price, and color of the red GT. Matches my color scheme.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 18-24 months, but I replace parts often


----------



## dark14

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently own a 120gb ssd. I dont plan on buying one soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Well i buy what ever has the best price performance ratio so not to sure who that will be in the future but im happen with my OCZ atm.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
about every 3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
not canadian.


----------



## Saffleur

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes and Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial
Samsung
Intel

All for their performance and reliability. Brand name means nothing unless the hardware and software can back it up.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase new components every 12-18 months but usually keep drives and optical.


----------



## DahlKen

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Don't own one now, but will be looking into one in the coming weeks.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel - Reliability, performance
Samsung - Reliability, performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Upgrade often but full new purchase every 3-4 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Livin' it up in the US of A, but 127 if need be.


----------



## Birdyz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Yes
Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial+Samsung+Intel. Looking for price and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Upgrade possibly every 1.5-2 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Residing in the US!


----------



## samuel002

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, Currently I got a M4 64GB and planning to buy ssds from now on unless i need storage.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I wanna try Mushkins,Corsair,Kingston and maybe G.Skills

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgraded my PC aleast once a year recently i bought 16GB of ram to replaced my 8gb and a new ssd to replaced my old vertex 2.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
43.33333....... or 43.666667


----------



## Drummerguns12

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No I currently do not, but I would like one in the future for my games and os.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
If i buy an SSD I would probably go with Intel, Corsair or OCZ. I've herd they are reliable.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I've only built one PC, but i buy new parts every time i get the chance to upgrade.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian but the answer would be 127 =]


----------



## timma100

*Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
1) No, planning to get an SSD for my Ivy Build
*If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
2) Mushkin, and anything with a sandforce controller. I have always loved mushkins reliability, and sandforce have a special place in my heart for using math that's completely insane.
*How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
3) Over 3 years, when ever a new generation fits well together, like Ivy + Kepler or something

4) I am not a Canadian :|


----------



## liljoey112

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No i do not own a SSD. If they were cheaper i might buy one*
.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*i am not planning to buy one but if i did i would look at the cheapest one with the best performance.*
.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I just built a new PC for Xmas but i would upgrade every 12-18 months*


----------



## SpammisT

I'm in

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
First SSD was an Intel 320 120GB. Even though it's SATA2, I look forward to the full potential of this 520's SATA3 speed and RAID'ing some soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Why not Intel? Fits my Intel based system, haven't failed me yet as my first SSD so I'll stick to it for it's reliability and price when I got it for Christmas.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2-3 years. Hoping I'll be able to obtain some money for next year's machine.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127 (EDITED)


----------



## thewcb

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1) Yes - I own a Crucial C300 64GB. I am planning on purchasing at least two more SSDs in the future - one for my wife's laptop and another, larger one for my PC.

2) I'm looking at Intel or Crucial brands. I have experience with Crucial since I own one and have had no issues with it, nothing but positives with the Crucial I own. I am considering Intel because they have been known for reliability and performance. I have read numerous benchmarks and reviews from various sites about SSDs and Intel has always been one of the best.

3) Kind of a hard question to answer since I only upgrade parts that need it instead of buying a whole new PC. I upgrade pretty much when my gaming performance starts to suffer; typically every 3 to 4 years I'll buy a new motherboard and cpu, and about every 2 years for gpu. I buy a new laptop about every 5 years.

4) US resident


----------



## EGOvoruhk

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I do not have one currently, but I am looking to get one for my next upgrade, mid-2012*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I've only considered Intel and Crucial, because of reliability concerns from other brands*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I usually upgrade my individual components everytime there is a major hardware release/refresh*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*N/A*


----------



## Jinto

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Currently I do no own an SSD of any kind. I had thought about purchasing a 320 series Intel SSD until I got wind of the Cherryville line. I have been waiting and waiting for intel to release them all throughout 2011. Unfortunately the prices are a bit too steep for me. I cannot justify purchasing anything smaller than 120GB. Perhaps if I had an ultra book I could justify slapping an 80GB SSD in there but for a gaming rig I just cannot imagine 80GB being large enough for anything but the OS and a few games.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

If I were to purchase an SSD right this instant I would probably go with Intel. Although they technically the fastest SSD's on the market they are known for being the most reliable with the lowest failure rates, or so I've heard. If not Intel then perhaps Corsairs Crucial series. I have faith in Corsairs products and stand by there build quality.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I don't purchase a new PC outright, I upgrade parts gradually over time. At any given time some parts are new while others are a little aged. I try to save up to upgrade my GPU every 18 months or so. For example, currently I'm running a single MSI GTX 580 Lightning. Rather than upgrade straight to the upcoming Kepler GTX 680 I'll end up up-grading to the GTX 685/780 revision instead.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*


----------



## dominique120

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, Yes I am considering an ssd for the near future

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Corsair, OCZ, Intel. These are know for reliability and speed. also they are good brands with a good history

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

12-18 months, usually upgrade individual parts every 6-9 months


----------



## fuadm424

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I currently own a crucial c300 64 gb, but I was planning to buy two OCZ vertex 3 120 gb in RAID0 as my boot drive.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I was planning to buy OCZ for their performance @ very affordable prices*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Usually every every 3-4 years, but I am considering slowly upgrading my custom built pc every 2 years*


----------



## Florida_Dan

In!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No, I currently do not own an SSD. I've thought about purchasing one several times, but the economics have just not worked out. The idea of buying one remains on the table, but as always will be weighed in the want vs. need vs. dollars available scale.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*When I've looked I've looked seriously at Intel, OCZ, and Crucial. I'll admit that a couple of really cheap Corsairs got two glances, but that was just due to the low price.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
OK, this is an odd question for a place like this. I can't honestly remember the last time I bought a whole computer as a single unit, so my answer has to be "over 3 years". Usually my machines kind of morph and evolve as I upgrade components. Something major (chip or Mobo) seems to change about my machines roughly every 12-18 months, but I don't think that's quite what this question is asking.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian, but I feel compelled by the power of arithmetic:

125 + 45 = 170

170 / 3 = 56.666 (OK the bar is supposed to go over the last 6, but that's not a text option here)

56.666 - 13 = 43.666


----------



## kontemptJC

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No I don't own an SSD. I'd like to when I build a new computer

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Any kind really because of the performance









3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? every 2-4 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? U.S.A


----------



## rawfuls

1) I do not currently own an SSD, but I do hope to purchase one as an OS drive as times moves on, they're so very appealing, but price is a huge factor.

2) Intel, if I purchase an SSD, I'd want it to last, and not fail on me with my data on it.
I've seen 'RMA rates' of some of the drives, and some manufacturers are larger than other, Intel's seems to be decently low, and should last longer...
Still, the price is a large factor.

3) I'd say every 18-24 months, on a solid new build, but as a geek at heart, upgrades come every 6 or so!


----------



## sli_shroom

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes. Yes.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*OCZ, Intel, Crucial. I am considering these brands because of price per GB (OCZ) and performance (Intel and Crucial). All 3 are also a plus inthe brand category. Since my prior buying decision was based on price, I will probably go for performance this time around*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Rebuild about every 2-3 years, as that is when i start feeling behind the performance curve*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*Not Canadian, but the answer is 127 when you follow the correct order of operations*


----------



## avattz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I just bought an OCZ Vertex 3 two days ago for my desktop computer. In 6 to 12 months in the future I plan on moving this SSD to my server and ordering 2 identical SSDs for the desktop computer and put them in RAID 0 or 1 (not sure yet).

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

From all the feedback from the OCZ (Agility and Vertex) it seems that I'm taking chances with their SSDs. Since I'm new to SSDs (in terms of brand) I don't know which brand I'll be sticking to.

EDIT: To answer the rest, I prefer price and performance, if it fails I don't mind RMAing stuff =)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I do a "rolling-release" for my desktop, so its never really "new", I just upgrade components as time passes.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I'm not Canadian, but I'd like to be!

$value = 125 + 45 / 3 - 13;

return $value;


----------



## c0re2

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


Yes I currently own 4 Intel 320 series SSDs.
Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


I am planning to purchase Intel, owing to the reliability factor. While the current Sandforce SSDs are faster than Intel 510s, they are not reliable. Waiting for an Intel equivalent.
Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


12 months or less.
Quote:


> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


I am not a CA resident.


----------



## Ysen

1~~~~ No, I defiantly plan on getting one sometime

2~~~~ Top brands, Intel, Kingston, Patriot, Performance and reliability are my major factors of choice

3~~~~ I usually upgrade individual parts rather than buy a new system Ill say about every 6 months for a upgrades, usually end up with a completely new system every 2 years or so


----------



## Sanosuke

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't currently own an SSD but plan on purchasing one for my laptop and eventually for my desktop. I like the idea of having my OS on an SSD with media and other large stuff on a separate large storage drive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
From what I've read I would consider OCZ and Intel.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a new PC every 18-24 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
125 + 45/3 -13 = 127


----------



## Drac355

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes and Yes I am
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Samsung because the reliability with my current 830 series is amazing, preformance is topnotch for the price, could have been better.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every new Intel processor. Its my Hobby.


----------



## ihatelolcats

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *yes, ocz 30gb. not until prices come down am i right.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *i've heard good things about crucial and intel as far as performance. probably would not spend more than $120 on a new one. reliability doesn't bother me. i would upgrade before that becomes an issue hopefully.
*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *about every 18 months, but you know how that goes with constant upgrades.*


----------



## crash4fun

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I own one. It is an OCZ Vertex Plus 120GB. I'll purchase a new one when I upgrade to a SATA 3 board*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Corsair SSD's seem to be inexpensive and generally reliable. It will also need to be a SATA 3 model.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Usually within 2-3 years, sooner if software utilizes hardware better (I only say this because I think there is something wrong right now in that respect).*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I'm not in the cool kid club that we know as the country of "Canada" here in the US







*


----------



## Mooger

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
120gb Corsair Force III. Looking into one for a htpc/matx build

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I was looking into the crucial m4 and corsair pro ssds, just based on popularity and good reviews.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years









4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127 (Not Canadian!)


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

1) I dont own a ssd but would love to own one.
Im planing on purchasing one for the future build at the end of the year.

2) Im planing on purchasing an kingston, samsung ,corsair, intel. The most important part would be quality and speed

3) Every 3 years or so


----------



## Jackeduphard

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

1 - No i dont have one, I will be buying one.

2 - Price and reliability.

3 - 12 to 18 months

4 - I am not from the mother land of OF CANADA! but the answer might be .... 127


----------



## brodieboy143

In!

1) I currently do own an OCZ Vertex 2 120GB, although I've been keeping an eye on SATA 3 SSD Prices and considering upgrading and the Intel 520 series has caught my interest more than once.

2) OCZ because I've had experience with their drives. Intel and Crucial because of the low failure rate and great reliability

3) I am constantly upgrading bits and pieces of my computer, I rarely buy a whole system in one transaction. Having said that, I usually go through a motherboard upgrade every 1.5-2 years

4) Not a Canadian resident ... but the answer is 127


----------



## dmckoy

im in !

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

was waiting for prices to drop a bit before buying. im still running a PATA Raid

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

intel of course for performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

every 2 intel generation

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

125+ (45/3) -13 = 127

but if your saying ((125+45) / 3 ) -13 = 43.66666666666667

its all like ... complicated or something ...


----------



## exzacklyright

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Yes... 2 crucials m4 128gb

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Reliability + Performance!

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years.


----------



## achan7942

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, a 30gb ocz agility. I was planning on upgrading to a m4.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I am considering a crucial m4 or intel , hopefully around 128-256 gb and around 200-250 dollars. I have heard that they are reliable and have the best performance.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I have only really purchased 1 computer in the past 12 months, so i guess 12 months or less.


----------



## F1ynn

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No, I am currently saving up to buy a 30Gb. (see how empty my pockets are)

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Sandisk, Intel or OCZ. best i can get for my buck

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? this computer is my upgraded 2nd build, and id like to try SSD at some point. its about a year old.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Evilsplashy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently own a Crucial M4 SSD. I do plan on purchasing more for RAID.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Not sure on which to buy. I really care about performance the most.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a new PC every 12-18 months. It may not be a full PC, maybe just one or two parts to stay up to the most recent!

4) I'm from US


----------



## NorcalTRD

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own one. I intend on purchasing another in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I will be getting another Crucial M4 128GB model as all benchmarks and reviews indicate it as a fast and stable drive. Personal use backs that information.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I build a new one everyone 2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Im US resident


----------



## brooking1169

IN:thumb:

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes I own a Kingston.....Yes I would like to when the price drops*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I would like to get two more but not really sure what brand. It would have to have decent storage for the price*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 12-18 months I try to upgrade my system*


----------



## ipod4ever

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes I own a 80GB Intel SSD. I would like to upgrade when the prices drop more.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I have had no issues with my Intel and would not mind buying another Intel, but I would definitely consider other brands.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*About every 12 months, upgrades range from just graphics cards, to new full builds.*

4) *I am from the US.*


----------



## moonslug

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, a Crucial M4 120GB. I would like to own a larger model.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, M4, or OCZ. I would purchase Intel if it were faster. I would purchase OCZ if it were more reliable.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Very rarely (full upgrade every four years). But I could upgrade the HD more frequently.


----------



## dman1101

1. I don't have an ssd, I plan on getting one. 2. intel, crucial, and samsung price, reliability, performance. 3. every 2 years.


----------



## Azefore

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

-Yes I currently have the Intel X-25V (40gb) that I use as a boot drive, I was planning on possibly buying a larger one to be able to do more than boot windows from, or even two.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

-I was considering both Intel and OCZ, Intel from personal experience (X-25V has been very good and reliable without hiccups) as well as friends using them and a good community backing them up, and OCZ because of wide spread usage and relatively positive feedback.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

-I usually aim to add in bigger parts (motherboard, processor, graphics) every 18-20 months and storage devices every 2.5 years or so (X-25V and my HDDs are almost hitting that age now and just ordered i5 2500k and new motherboard yesterday)

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

-Located in the States


----------



## FuNkDrSpOt

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


No and yes, very soon.
Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


The major brands but mostly looking at Intel due to reliability being #1 priority
Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


New ish PC every 4 yrs or so. I upgrade piece by piece.
Quote:


> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


Not sure if serious....
-US resident-


----------



## Hellfighter

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

-I do not own an SSD, but is planning to purchase one within the next six months.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

-I am aiming for Crucial and Intel due to the reliability of their controllers and excellent customer service.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

-I usually have to wait a good 3-5 years to buy the big equipment (CPU, motherboard, ect), due to the fact that I'm always on a tight budget.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

-Live in the states


----------



## jcpiont23

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Currently own an SSD. And would like to purchase a faster and or larger one than I currently own.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ as they seem to hit a solid price/performance ration when compared to some of the other brands. Though Samsung has also been in the consideration.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
If money allowed I would upgrade my PC yearly, however it does not and for this reason new PC purchases are reserved for every 2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not applicable.

Good luck to everyone! But that just means we all have the same amount of luck and thus no person has better luck than another which makes this statement somewhat paradoxical? Well good luck to me anyways


----------



## theamdman

1. No ssd right now. Really like my f3 so it's a "side" thing. 2. Corsair,OCZ,reliability, performance. 3. 18-24mo 4. n/a but!! THE ANSWER IS NOT 127!!!!!
125+(45/3)-13
125+135-13
260-13
247
PEMDAS.
My math teacher would be proud.


----------



## ApocalyPS3

1) Do you currently own an SSD? *I wish! It's one of those things I know will speed up my machine, but I can't overclock it







*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*Definately Intel because of their TRIM support*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*I add parts every couple years, but big upgrades usually once every 5 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*America!!! F*&k yea!!!!*


----------



## enarr

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No, I do not own an SSD atm. I do plan on buying one for my next rig.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I would go with Intel or Crucial or Corsair. I always hear great things about their SSDs*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Every 1-3 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *American but 127*


----------



## SilentStray

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I currently do not own any SSD's and don't plan on buying one in the near future, though I do plan on buying one in the long term.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I have researched and for my future purchase I am considering Crucial, Intel, and Mushkin in that order. I'm considering these because of price, performance, reliability, and helpfulness of their customer support. Most importantly are performance and reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Due to financial constraints I purchase or upgrade about once every 5-8+yrs.*


----------



## K4IKEN

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I don't own an SSD right now, I may try and pick one up with the money from my tax return though if I can find on for the right price.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'm considering Intel, OCZ, and Crucial's smaller SSD's because of the price and reliability associated with those names.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I just recently built this PC last year, I want to upgrade a few components but can't because I'm a broke college student haha..


----------



## adamski07

IM IN!!!!! I need SSD!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
yes, crucial m4. I need another SSD for my laptop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Another M4 or Intel 520 series. M4 for price and performance. 520 for performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I have my first build listed below. I'd say every time I need an upgrade.


----------



## stolid

1) I don't currently own one, but it's likely to be one of my next two upgrades. I'll probably upgrade within the year.

2) I'm open to all brands, but I'll probably get either Intel, Corsair, Crucial, or OCZ. The big names tend to have the best controllers (and performance). I think.

3) I probably get a new PC every 18-24 months. My second PC was after a year, and my third was after two.

4) I'm not Canadian.


----------



## golfergolfer

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes I do and I would like another one for my laptop!*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I like the M4 because of the price and I think good reliability (don't rage if you think otherwise)*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*18-24 months*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*127*


----------



## juneau78

1. nope, n that's a possibility
2. crucial m4, samsung 830
3. 12-18 months


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Another one? Wow, sweet!

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I do not own an SSD right now, but I do plan to purchase one in the future when I finish the rest of my build (the employment gods have not been kind to me).

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel/OCZ would be my top 2 choices. They are some of the best around, and offer very good performance/price ratio, and have great customer support.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

A new PC? Never really. I always just purchase new parts when the come out, or when I need them, if I have the funds right away. I hardly ever buy a brand new PC from the ground up.


----------



## fitzpatr

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes, I own 3. 2 Intels and an OCZ.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *My OCZ has been bad. I'd likely stick to Intel.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Major upgrade every 2-3 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *127*


----------



## UNOE

1. Yes I own one and yes I plan to buy plenty more. I also recommend them to clients all the time.

2. Cruical, Corsair or Intel. I for one no longer have any desire to deal with OCZ they burned me on 4 rebates in a row all for Vertex plus SSD's. I like Cruical so far thats what I have there latest fix was released fast and I have respect for them for that Corsair I would buy cause they have best customer support. As for Intel it would have been my first choice if the price of the SSD's where lower offered by intel. And I'm not talking cheap slow SSD I just would want something with fast speed that was affordable or in the same class as cruical.

3. That question is hard I change parts all the time. I will answer this though in my main rig I have used 5 different SSD drives within the last 30 months. Because I'm always changing parts. 1. OCZ Vertex 2. OCZ Colossus 3. OCZ Vertex 2 (2x Raid0) 4. OCZ Agility 3 5. Cruical M4

4. I enjoyed other answer I have seen for #4. But I'm from California.


----------



## Cheetohz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own an OCZ Vertex plus 240GB, I do not plan on purchasing one in the near future

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
If I won the lottery, I'd probably go with a Crucial M4

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I recently purchased a new PC about 2 weeks ago, Last build was built 4 years ago. I do not plan on building another in the next few years to come. If i had to choose one of the above, it would be the over 3 years category.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127

Good luck to all, and happy building!


----------



## Adonis

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, I do not currently own a SSD, but I have recently thought about purchasing one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I was mostly looking into Corsair brands because of previous reliability in other products. There quality is always up to par, and I have not once been let down by there service, I have yet to own a single Intel product.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Honestly, the older I get the more I buy new computers. I am buying parts for a new rig right now, trying to save money because I'm a college student who is usually broke. So far I have just a few components, but a SSD would definitely come in handy. But to answer the question, I'd say every 12-18 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Potato


----------



## Mumbles37

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I own two. Yes, I will purchase another this year.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Crucial because of price, Intel, Kingston, and Mushkin because of performance. Though price is most important with SSDs.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 12 months.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Not Canadian, yay!*


----------



## achromatik

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I do! I own an Adata s510 120gb SSD as my primary boot drive. I plan on buying more soon, because this one is just about full.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Brand names aren't really a factor for me, I am for affordability and reliability. I usually wait for reviews on other websites such as newegg.ca or memoryexpress.com before making a purchase. From what I understand Intel, Crucial, Mushkin, some patriots, and Adata SSDS are pretty reliable. I've had bad luck with OCZ stuff, so I tend to stay away from them.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years if the one I built decides to quit. I'm not to concerned with buying a new PC because i just built one with high end parts. It should last me a while, but I do love upgrading! 12 months from now I can see my major upgrade most likely being upping the storage (SSD). They are not cheap at all right now and my games, videos, music, and projects can use all the storage I can get.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

These are the absolute worst...

127 = if you use order of operations...
43.666 = if you are reading the question and doing the math as you go...

Since it's a skill testing question I'd say its "127"

P.S GO! JETS! GO!


----------



## Console-hater

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do not currently own one as it is quite too expensive for my taste. Although I will be buying one in near future, probably in 2013 or 2014.*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Price and reliability are my main concerns, although it would be nicer to have better performance though. Samsung and Intel wins on reliability, although not too sure on price as I won't be buying one for now, but in future, I'd expect big companies to be producing SSDs that are cheaper than small companies, so it would be, again, either Intel or Samsung.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years as I'm not made of money nor I have any money trees growing somewhere near here. I wish I could though.*

For question 4, I'm not Canadian.


----------



## d3daiM

1. Yes, I just purchased a Samsung 820 128gb, haven't had a chance to use it yet! If I like it enough, I will definitely be buying another for my main rig.

2. I am mainly concerned on SSD products with the highest Qualityrice ratio. Samsung, Crucial, and Intel tend to dominate this market.

3. I would say I buy a SSD/HDD equipment every other year.

4. wut, N/A

Thanks for the free ish!


----------



## Tarun

1) Do you currently own an SSD? *NO* Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? YES

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*Crucial M4 series(if not available in India ) or Corsair Force GT series. Why reliable,Fast*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC ? *Usually ever 3 to 4 years*


----------



## gzubka

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, i was thinking about it
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
the crucial m4 for price to performance
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
new parts every 12-18 months new PC comes out of it maybe every three years
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
AAMMMMEEERRRRIIICAA!


----------



## bacnar

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. Yes I am planing to buy some day.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsair or mybe Intel

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I from SLOVENIA


----------



## Sathirian

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I do not own an SSD, but if the prices go down more I will look into buying one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I do not know much about brands, but I have heard of a few good ones like Crucial, Intel and Samsung. I look for price/performance ratio, and brand. I want a reliable SSD, but at the same time, a good price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I build my PC just under 2 years ago, but since I have upgraded everything except the graphic card, so I guess you can say every 12 months or so. I do not plan to upgrade anything other than my graphic card or an SSD for a year, more or less.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
*I am not Canadian







*


----------



## EfemaN

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Yep! As long as this 320 holds together, I won't be buying one.









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Performance isn't much of an issue for me; so long as it has the incredible access times, it works. Brand and reliability go together, it's why I went with Intel for my last one, and I'll continue to look at related ratings throughout the years. Price is important, but not as much as getting a solid product.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Historically it's been roughly every 3 years, however that was before college; now, as long as this machine holds together, it'll probably end up lasting me through college, save for maybe the video card.

I love all these giveaways.


----------



## Psycho666

in









*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
not yet, want to buy one soon, unless i win this one








*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

intel, corsair, because of the performance and reliability

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

completely new system? once every 3 years or so, upgrade every year.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
thank god i'm not canadian...wouldn't know the answer


----------



## Deeeebs

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes I currently own several SSDs. Yes I plan to purchase a few more.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

OCZ, Samsung, Intel, Micron. Performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I dont purchase new PCs.







I do upgrades.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I am not canadian...


----------



## NickLe

Q1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
A1) Yes I am an owner of an SSD. Yes I am planning on buying more than one in the near future.

Q2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
A2) Intel, and it's because of brand.

Q3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
A3) Every 2-3 years.

Q4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
A4) 127.


----------



## Captain Han

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own two Intel x25m 80gb and two Crucial M4 128gb. I would replace all my HDD with SSD if cost goes under $1/GB. Right now I have no plans of purchasing any more drives as I just bought the Crucial m4's.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel and Crucial. Reliability is most important to me, and Intel and crucial's reliability rating as remain the top ones among all brands.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
About every two years for a system refresh, but I upgrade parts overtime rather than purchasing a whole setup.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127 (by order of operation)
43.67 (without order of operation, rounded to two decimal points)

thanks, I hope I win


----------



## Dr216

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes and Yes, for my new laptop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial (great customer service with my current ssd when it failed) intel (amazing reputation) corsair (have an unholy love affair going on with all their products)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Rarely buy a whole new rig but i guess on average most parts get upgraded every 12-24 months depending on what performance jumps tech takes in that time.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Score one more for not being Canadian I guess







(127)


----------



## pimpsqweek

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
no i don't, yes i do when the price drops. 

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
intel (because i am defentally a "fanboy"), OCZ (because of a lot of good reviews on price to performance), and corsair (i not entierlly sure on this one... XD).

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years.


----------



## X-Nine

Q1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
A1) No, I do not, but I definitely plan on getting one soon.

Q2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
A2) Intel or Crucial.

Q3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
A3) About 1 every year (custom built)

Q4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
A4) The answer is 127. Please Excuse My Dear Aunt Sally. And I'm not canadian.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> 1. No ssd right now. Really like my f3 so it's a "side" thing. 2. Corsair,OCZ,reliability, performance. 3. 18-24mo 4. n/a but!! THE ANSWER IS NOT 127!!!!!
> 125+(45/3)-13
> 125+135-13
> 260-13
> 247
> PEMDAS.
> My math teacher would be proud.


There were no parentheses in the question, so anyone could place parentheses anywhere. (125+45)/(3-13)

How did you even get 135 from 45/3? I think you multiplied there buddy...


----------



## skwannabe

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
M4 128 gig ssd. Yes to raid 0 and for moar storage!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial because I already have one and want to raid it with a similar model

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12-18 months!

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Sin Cities Sin

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not and yes a future planned upgrade is to get an ssd

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
intel or corsair, so far they seem to have the best performance in the market

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 12 months or less

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## Rambleon84

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
-No and yes
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
-Intel, Crucial, OCZ, Price and reliability are more important than the manufacturer.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Typically upgrading the current pc, expandability is kept in mind when building a pc. Over three years is reasonable.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
N/A


----------



## TilTheEndOfTime

1) Do you currently own an SSD? No.

Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? M4 and because everybody says it's the best.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 1-2 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? uh..I am not a canadian but i will answer anyways. 44:thumb:


----------



## slngsht

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes. I have a Mushkin Callisto. It's been good to me, but I have tortured it running HWBOT benchmarks on it, and recently died. I do plan on getting another one soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'm considering purchasing another one solely for benchmarking purposes in the near future. I'm considering the newer Intel ones because of the read/write speeds.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase a new main component less than every 12 months, and usually upgrade my motherboard/RAM/CPU every 2-3 years.


----------



## herkalurk

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*Yes, 120 GB OCZ Solid 3, Not planning another ssd purchase

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* Not applicable, no purchase planned

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* I rebuild over 3 years at a time

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* I'm not Canadian, but it's 127


----------



## Kainn

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, after i get my liquid cooling done, its probably next on my list of things to buy.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel or OCZ, my brothers use those two and they haven't had any problems with them at all.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I upgrade pieces when i need too, last upgrade was a 6970 on blackfriday, before that i got a 1090t on sale for really cheap a few months ago.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

N/A


----------



## SgtSpike

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, four in my server, non in my desktop. Would love to get 1 or 2 for my desktop in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? OCZ, Mushkin, Intel. Price is a big factor, but I don't want to buy a drive that has lackluster performance either. They all seem reliable enough.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I build a new one roughly every 3 years.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, 128gb Crucial C300. I am getting close to filling it out and was planning on purchasing one within the next year or so

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Considering another Crucial (M4), OCZ and Intel. Each of these brands are always recommended on these forums to people asking for a new ssd recommendation.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I usually upgrade parts every 6 months or so, processor, graphics card, etc

Thanks!!


----------



## DarkMasterMX

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes, currently using a Vertex3 120gb. I've been looking for a second one or a larger one as the OS + only a few games fit on my 120gb drive atm.

*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I've been looking mostly into the Intel ones as I've heard they're more reliable and I've found my vertex3 to have some quirks to it. The only thing holding me back from purchasing one originally was the cost being a bit more than I wanted to pay.

*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I tend to change around my PC rather often. Whether upgrading parts at a time or putting a brand new computer together. I would say every 12 or so months I replace my personal computer entirely.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

125+(45/3)-13=127


----------



## johnny13oi

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do not currently own an SSD but yes I am planning on purchasing one in the near future.
*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I am considering Intel, OCZ, and Crucial as potential brands. Intel mainly for reliability, OCZ for performance and lower price, and Crucial for both performance and reliability but they have a higher price.
*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I usually purchase laptops every 2 years or so and build new desktops also in the same interval. I however do build many computers for friends and families, so I build desktops about every 6 months or so.
*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I am not Canadian but assuming no order of operations and just going sequentially, the answer should be 43.66666. But with order of operations it is 127.*


----------



## slice259

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No. Maybe if the prices are fair.*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, Corsair, OCZ. Intel SSD's seem to have great reliability while being cost effective. Corsair provides great software support for their SSD's. OCZ as stepped up their game with their newest line of SSD's.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I build a new PC every few years, just to keep up with all the current AAA title games !*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*US resistant here but I figured why not ( 43.7)*


----------



## Jake_620

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* Yes, 60 GB OCZ Agility 2, Yes Bigger drive(s)

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* OCZ lower priced, and perform well. Intel due to them being known as a more reliable longer lasting drive.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* every 2-3 years i rebuild


----------



## Nivacs

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I do not. Yes. I plan to buy one within the next year

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsair, Intel, Crucial. Reliability, Size and Price

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade components about once every 6 months, Usually do not buy a whole new computer. New motherboard/processor about every 2 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian but 43.66666(repeating)


----------



## eXecuution

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I do not own an SSD. I am planning on purchasing a SSD (most likely 120gb) whenever my budget will allow it, and possibly more if my budget allows those.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel and Crucial are my two top choices because they are the most reliable. Speed comes secondary after reliability, though, although the 520 series SSDs are very fast. Intel SSDs are much more expensive, however, and don't offer massive performance increases over the Crucial M4 series, so Crucial is my top choice unless I would be given a valid reason to go with Intel. I'm also wary of the sandforce controllers that the new intel SSDs use, as sandforce controllers aren't as reliable.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't purchase whole new desktop computers, but instead upgrade individual parts over time. I upgrade significant parts (Processor, video card, etc) whenever they become nearly obsolete, which is every 4+ years.

But when it comes to laptops, I purchase one roughly every 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


*I do not currently have one, but would like to purchase one once I have finished my watercooling loop.*
Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


*I would choose Crucial, Intel, OCZ, or Samsung and will look at price and performance/reliability first before making my purchase.*
Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


*Every 3+ years, though I upgrade my own components every now and then, so it would be every less than 12 months if upgrades were considered.*


----------



## mansbigbrother

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, I have a Samsung 830 in my laptop and I am thinking of buying another, its just fantastic.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Reliability is very important, which I why I like Samsung and Intel drives. SandForce based drives certainly have excellent performance but I'd rather not have to worry about crashing in a computer not intended for messing around with.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Roughly every 1 to 1.5 years, but that rate varies. Sometimes I'm not buying as much as salvaging from old equipment.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I'm from Maine, so which most people consider to be Canada. Close enough. The mathematical Order of Operations says this statement is 125+(45/3)-13 :=> 125+15-13 :=> 127. Of course, many people are going to argue this is an incorrect statement as the math is written with multiple possible answers.


----------



## bmanpard

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, but I'm running out of space, and I don't want to hear a mechanical drive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Samsung, or Crucial. For me: reliability>performance>price>brand.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

18-24 months.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The good folks from Intel have once again provided us an opportunity to give away one of their newest SSD offerings, this time from the wicked-fast 520 Series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel has shared with us the following details about the new 520 series SSDs:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Intel SSD 520 Series accelerates PC performance where it matters most. With random read performance up to 50,000 input/output operations per second (IOPS)1 and sequential read performance of up to 550 megabytes per second (MB/s)2, your PC will blaze through the most demanding applications and will handle intense multi-tasking needs. Couple that read performance with random writes up to 80,000 IOPS3 and sequential writes of 520 MB/s2 to unleash your applications. With the Intel SSD 520 Series, Intel continues to deliver solutions designed to satisfy the most demanding professionals, gamers, media creators, and technology enthusiasts. Available in sizes of 60GB to 480GB and backed by an industry-leading five-year warranty."
> 
> 1 Performance varies by capacity.
> 2 Performance measured using Iometer* with Queue Depth 32. 3 Random 4 KB write performance using an out-of-the-box SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out www.intel.com/ssd for more details.
> Three qualifying Overclock.net users will win one of these SSDs. *To enter, please answer all of the questions below before 12:00AM PST on 3/16/2012.* We will be giving away one 120 GB, one 180 GB, and one 240 GB 520 series SSD.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! We will select and notify winners by PM after 3/20/12. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entrants must reside in either the US or Canada (except Quebec). Full terms and conditions are available to read here: http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-ssd-contest-terms-and-conditions
Click to expand...

1. No, I do not own a SSD. However, I built my computer about 2 months ago, got a traditional hard drive, and now I want to try out the SSD caching feature in the z68 chipset, Intel Smart Response so I am in the market for a 60-64 gb SSD.
2. Since I want a 60-64 gb SSD, the ones that catch my eye are made by OCZ (I have had good relations with their subsidiary PC Power and Cooling), Corsair, Patriot, or Crucial (it looks to be quite popular) because they are in my price idea of $100. I have also heard good things about the performance of these brands.
3. I would say about 18-24 months now that I have some cash flow. Since 2004, this is my 4th computer, the first of which that I built myself. I built this 2 months ago and dropped $1200 on it. My last two computers have been laptops.


----------



## mrpeterparker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> Yes, and also yes.
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> Intel, OCZ - pretty much anything with a sandforce controller due to advancement in the technology.
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> Roughly once every 12 months.
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
> 
> Minnesota, USA =)
Click to expand...


----------



## Gorgatron

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I did but I was using it for my desktop which I leave on all the time. Sold it because I needed $

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel or Corsair

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2-3 years


----------



## The_chemist21

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, recently purchased 240gb OCZ Vertex 3. I will be starting to piece another rig after Ivy Bridge release.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel, Crucial, Corsair for their reliability, support and performance.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I build a new computer at least every time a new processor architecture is introduced, so once every 24 months.


----------



## ae804

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I do not own one. I would like to get one to try on my machine, but I can't afford one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
What ever is cheapest and works the best.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I am from Indianapolis, IN, but it's 127


----------



## SnoddyBoy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No, and I won't be looking to purchase on until they are cheaper.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*Even thought I am not going to be purchasing one soon, I would buy a Kingston, or Intel SSD. I would buy any of those brands because I think that if i wanted to do Intel smart response, I should one of their SSD's, right? Also, Kingston has some really good RAM so I think they would do a good job on SSD's.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I upgrade my whole machine every 2-3 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I'm not Canadian so...*


----------



## Mithinco

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I recently got the Intel 320 80GB SSD. I may get another if I see a good deal.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'm sold on Intel at the moment. It's faster than I expected. Got it cheap during a sale.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 4 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Why make Canadians do this? Whatever, I'm American.


----------



## billj214

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes I own an SSD, X25-m 80g, plan on purchasing 2 more drives in the future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I will only consider Intel (reliability and performance) or Samsung (performance and price)*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I build a new PC every 3-4 months for myself, family and friends*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *Non-Canadian*


----------



## Cape Cod

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*No but i'm in the process of selling my watercooling and AMD stuff to upgrade to Intel hoping that I may have enough money for one*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Yes. Intel or Crucial they both come highly recommended here at OCN both for performance and reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*12-18 month Or as my friends sell there stuff to me for cheaper than retail.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*Home of the Free because of the Brave !!!!!*


----------



## GreenieGriz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I don't currently own an SDD. Depending on pricing I may buy one before 2013.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I've considered the following:
Crucial m4 - Pricing is reasonable for GB - Recieve very good reviews - Reputable
Kingston - my son's name is Kingston.... need I say more?
Samsung - Like Crucial, they have some reasonable prices for their smaller SSD's - Good reviews as well
Others have yet to be researched*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 Years Approx. I'd be more likely to upgrade pieces of my current PC from time to time rather than buy a new complete computer.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not applicable


----------



## Videl

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No I do not own an SSD yet, but I will soon.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I have considered multiple brands before but now I think I will only buy intel.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I never replace my computer. I only upgrade separate parts until everything is replaced. Takes usually 1-3 years to refresh the system fully.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I'm not Canadian, however the answer is 127...people, don't forget order of operations!*


----------



## Chaz420

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No I don't own a SSD, but I'am in the near future







.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Price and reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Usually within 2-3 years.*


----------



## dlan1000

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Currently I do not. I would like to purchase one in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I was interested in Crucial based on positive reviews, but after their recent firmware issue with the drive failing after exceeding a certain number of writes, I'm not sure (even though a firmware update fixed this issue, it has still affected my confidence in Crucial).

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Typically every 2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian, but the answer is 127.


----------



## jgweb2000

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own an OCZ Vertex 3 120gb that I am using in my gaming machine. I recently bought a macbook pro and I will be buying an ssd for it in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I have considered intel and ocz. I look at reviews and performance first, then take price into account. The reviews take care of reliability and brand doesn't really matter but I have heard good things about ocz in the past.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I don't purchase new PCs, I do incremental upgrades. I would say that a majority of my components get replaced over any given 2 year span.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I live in the USA. 131/3 is the answer given the step by step nature of the problem, or 127 for those who treat the problem as a whole.


----------



## onedollarinmywallet

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I currently have an Intel X25-M 120 GB SSD and plan to purchase another SSD drive in the near future for my next build.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, but also seriously considering Samsung as well.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3+ years for a new PC build/purchase typically. My last PC was almost 9 years ago.


----------



## kbrandon1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes...Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel - Price

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 yrs

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Dave R8

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, a Crucial C300 64gb, too small for anything major but great for booting. I might upgrade if prices continue to decrease.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsair for Performance, Intel for reliability Samsung or crucial for a balance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
About every 3-4 years with upgrades in between.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm swiss


----------



## croSSeduP

I'd like one of these SSD's, please.

1.) Yes. No.
2.) N/A
3.) Upgrade every 1-2 years depending on my own needs and money situation.
4.) N/A


----------



## stren

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes and yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel for reliability
OCZ Vertex 3 for speed and price
Samsung 830 for being decent at everything

To be honest though I buy different ones for different purposes. I have x25e's, c300s and have bought 830's and M4's for work. Often the determining factor is being decently fast, being on sale and not having any showstopper bugs.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Never - it's a continuous upgrade

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Lulz


----------



## born2bwild

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes, I currently own an Intel one and I'm not looking to buy a new one until my new desktop.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel mainly but also Samsung because Price/performance ratio in the high performance area and reliability*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *3 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *127*


----------



## darksideleader

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

No and probably not

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*
OCZ, Patriot. If i'm looking for price, Intel for reliability.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

12-18 months
*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*
127


----------



## xxpinoyxx

IN!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*
Currently own one (1) and plan on purchasing at least three (3) more in the next 6 months.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Looking into Corsair, Crucial, or Intel. Performance and reliability are what's important to me.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Usually a completely new rig every 3-4 years. Small upgrades (everything else besides motherboards, CPUs, cases) every 8-12 months.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*N/A*


----------



## Heat Miser

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, I own a Crucial M4 128G. Yes, because 1 isn't enough for the amount of games that I have.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I am considering getting another Crucial M4 because of the performance and reliability. I have thought about OCZ and Intel for their performance.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
* I will be upgrading my PC over 3 years from now. This is my first computer that is completely mine.
*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
N/A


----------



## metallicamaster3

let's do this. In.

Q1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
A1) Nope

Q2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
A2) Intel. Reliability, brand.

Q3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
A3) Every 2-3 years.

Q4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
A4) N/A


----------



## Halfdead14

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes I currently own 2 SSDs running in raid 0. I'm planning to purchase 3 or more in the near future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*
Any brand, as long as it's priced reasonably, has a good warranty, and has a long standing reliability record behind it.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I upgrade when I find it necessary, or when I want to do something special, so it really varies. But on average every 18-24 months would be an accurate statement.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*I'm not a Canadian resident.*


----------



## awil95

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*-No, I currently do not. Yes i have plans to buy probably a Crucial M4 128GB SSD.*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*-From research and my friends builds, i have found that Intel and Crucial SSD's have been the most reliable. They are also wicked fast.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*-My current PC is my very first build. I am 17 years old and soon going off to college for Computer Engineering and thought i should give a custom build a try before i head off.*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*-I live in AMERICA







*


----------



## Suraj16

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I do not currently own a Solid State Drive, however I am definitely planning on getting one in the future, just don't know when. Probably when I can afford it...haha.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I would definitely consider Intel, because they are very reliable, and all their products are top of the line. If I were to choose another Solid State Drive, I would consider Corsair, Kingston, or even OCZ, but it all really depends, I would definitely look for one that is the best bang for buck.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I don't usually purchase my PC's but I do upgrade my parts approximately once every 2 years, sometimes more, it all depends on what parts are available to me.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Like most people have said, it depends 127 if you use order of operations, BEDMAS, or 43.6.....7 if you do it by going step by step as provided. However I am going to go with 127 because that is the correct answer. haha

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## KOBALT

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
_
I do not own one. I am planning on a RAID setup for my new rig/upgrade_

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

_I'd look into Intel and Patriot. Basically, from brands that I've had great experiences with. That's what I stick with._

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

_I upgrade mine constantly throughout the year. At least 3-4 major upgrades like CPU's, RAM and motherboards, etc.._

Thanks for the great giveaway, Intel!


----------



## Riott77

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I do not own one at the moment, but I have been looking at several brands. Mostly waiting on the prices to drop some.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I've been looking at Intel, Corsair and OCZ. Connection speed and price to size ratio are the things i've been looking at.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years, but I upgrade components much more frequently.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian, but my mother was, so....43 2/3.


----------



## mountains

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

*I own a 128 GB Samsung 470 for my laptop and a 120 GB Crucial M4 for my desktop.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*
I tend to favor reliability, so larger companies with better drive validation (like Samsung) are the biggest draw. It's not fun to have a drive BSOD on me because the controller wasn't well validated. Performance is nice but a failing drive is awful.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
2-3 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*'Murica!*


----------



## Freelancer852

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I currently own a Crucial M4 128GB SSD. I am not currently planning to purchase another one. However if I had the funds to purchase another one I would get another M4 and place them into RAID-0 for increased performance and capacity.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Crucial M4 128GB for the great performance and reliability, in addition to competitive pricing. If I were to get a single SSD instead of a supplemental SSD I would get an Intel 256GB SSD.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
A completely new PC? Over 5+ years. I purchase upgrades every year or two.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
Instructions on this are not clear, the most correct answer based on the order of operations provided is: 43.67

127 using BEDMAS.


----------



## azcrazy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

_No I dont_

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

_I would buy from the followung brnads ,INTEL ,OCZ, CORSAIR and SAMSUNG .
The price/performance ratio will be the best way for me to choose a SSD_

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

_Every time i can ,little here little there_


----------



## nukedathlonman

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Don't own one currently. I do keep looking at them because I do like the speed of them. However the capacity to price keep driving me away...

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

If I was to get one, then the deciding factors at this point would be the lack of moving mechanical parts for use in a mobile platform. My top three brand choices (in no particular order) are Corsair, Intel, & OCZ.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Laptop's in the past have been every 2 years, although but my current one is looking like 4-5 years. My desktop system is a constant evolution and receives frequent hardware cycles - when a component doesn't meet my needs, the component gets cycled. I'll call the CPU/Motherboard replacement cycle a new PC purchase (because at that point it's essentially a new computer) - that occurs approximately every 3 to 4 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## mad0314

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes and yes, for the old computer my brother uses to speed that old thing up a bit. It is a pain to boot it up









*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel for reliability, crucial for reliability/price, OCZ depending on how new drives are when I buy, might check out the Samsung one as well.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Prior to this PC, last one was bought about 6 years ago (family HP machine). I don't plan to go that long again, upgrading every 6mo-1year or so.


----------



## AtaliaA1

1) Yes. Yes.

2) Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Reliability,Price.

3) 2- 3yrs.


----------



## Patrononrice

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes and yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Probably Intel for reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## OverClocker55

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I own a 60GB Nova Cosair SSD. I plan on getting a bigger GB soon.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I would get Intel,Corsair or OCZ*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I purchase the new parts every year but upgrade all year long ( gpu,psu,ram, etc.)*


----------



## jbobb

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
-Yes, I own a 64GB Crucial M4. I definitely will buy another larger drive sometime in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
-Intel and Crucial mainly because of reliability, performance and service.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
-I usually don't go all out on a new complete PC. I usually update some component at least every year. Eventually, it turns into a new PC.

Thanks.


----------



## Starsunder

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I have been looking into buying one recently.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Currently I am looking at the Crucial M4 branded SSDs as they appear to be the best on the market right now.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Generally I try to upgrade my PC at least once a year


----------



## Kiggold

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I currently own a Intel X-25M 80GB SSD. Yes, I would like to purchase another SSD.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Since I have zero problems with my Intel SSD now, I will probably get another one. However, it comes to best price-to-cost ratio, so it depends what else is available.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*18-24 months I do a complete rebuild. I upgrade various components every 1-2 months, sometimes even more frequent!*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I am not a Canadian resident.*


----------



## iiDRUMCOREii

1) yes i own a Crucial M4 64 Gb SSD. Yes I am planning on buying another one in the next year or so.

2) Currently I am looking at Crucial, Kingston, Intel, and really any other brand that proves to me that they are reliable and have a decent price tag.

3) I usually make major upgrades every 3-5 years. It just depends on what is coming out and what I have already done to my current system.

4) I am a US resident so I will not answer the math question, but I do know the answer


----------



## SniperXX

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No I dont, but I am planning to buy one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I am looking at Crucial and Intel. I am factoring price, performance, and reliability. Brand doesn't matter as much as the previously listed items.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I usually get a part or two every 6-8 months. I do a new build every couple of years.


----------



## Zolutar

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes I have an OCZ Vertex 2 120GB in y desktop system

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Looking to move the Vertex to my laptop and am considering Corsair, CrucialKingston and Intel to put in my desktop system

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I tend to upgrade 12-18months

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
The correct answer is 127 under proper math.


----------



## Xyxyll

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, I have a Crucial C300, OCZ Vertex 2, and OCZ Vertex 3. I'm always buying more SSD storage, so yes I plan on buying more!









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Generally I consider speed first (random read), then brand (for reliability), then price. It sounds like Crucial is the king of reliability and price right now (and almost speed too), so if I buy another SSD right now it will probably be Crucial.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 12-18 months. It's a dangerously expensive hobby, I know.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Does not apply.


----------



## imh073p

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes I own two. One is in my laptop and one in my desktop. Workstation, kids pc, and my wife's computers all need one, so yes I will be purchasing more than one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I plan on buying intel drives from now on because of reliability. I have gone through several OCZ and Corsair drives and they end up working fine for a month or so, then corrupting data over time. Might have just been unlucky.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

It is a constant upgrade but, mobo, cpu, and ram usually every 2-3 years. Once they start becoming slow.


----------



## auroraborealis

I'm in!

1) Don't own one and can't afford to buy one anytime soon.

2) If I were going to, it'd probably be an Intel, particularly for its reliability.

3) Only on my first laptop and desktop now, but it'll probably be between 2-3 years before I upgrade anything.


----------



## sin32

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
- No I don't at the moment, and I do plan on purchasing one

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
- Intel/Corsair. Price, Performance matters

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- Not very often, but I upgrade when i feel is necessary


----------



## Landon Heat

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No I do not own one at the moment and because of that my overall window experience index is stuck at 5.9 when all the the rest are high 7.8s and 7.9s. I can just imagine how much faster my gaming PC will perform with a SSD. I will get one soon. I will definitely buy one right away for raid0 *IF* I win one of these SSDs in this contest









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I've been reading about SSDs since 2010 and so far the most reliable brand seems to be Intel and Crucial. I will settle for either one of those two brands. As long as its faster and more quiet than HDDs then its good. I don't care about the price. I am just waiting for the right time.









3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Never. I upgrade to new parts over the course of a year one part at a time. I usually never have a part that stays in my rig for over a year. That way my pc is always up to date.









Thanks Intel and Overclock.net


----------



## Aick

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

no, but when i am able to afford to, i would very much so like to own one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

im very inclined towards samsung, but i've heard many a great thing of the corsair and crucial price/performance ratios

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

i try and keep up with annual upgrades, normally in the graphics card department.


----------



## LordKesil

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I don't own an SSD but I would like to have one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I always check reviews on the products and chose what others have liked.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? About ever 2 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I'm not Canadian but it's 127


----------



## valtopps

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes. a larger one if the prices will come down.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? yes all three, price, speed and reliable. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? about 6-8 months.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Qualifying entrants must reside in either the US or Canada (except Quebec)


Ah! this sucks. :-(


----------



## Z32

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do own a SSD, and I love it. I wish my laptop could use one. I will definitely purchase more in the future*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I would consider many brands. Must be reliable. Price for performance somewhat comes over capacity.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Personally, 2-3 years. But for others, very often*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Thank god I'm not Canadian.







*


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. Only if prices go down because I can not afford one but would love to have one to see how great they are.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
If I were to purchase an SSD, I would consider either Intel or Samsung based on the price I would pay because the performance, reliability and warranty will be worth my money.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years.

Thank you Overclock.net and Intel.


----------



## brumby05

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Don't currently own one. I'll probably get one with my next GPU upgrade.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Looking at Intel, Crucial and Samsung. Price and reliability are the main two things I look at.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I'm currently on a 3 year cycle with minor upgrades in between.


----------



## SharkBAIT

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own 2 SSD. One Corsair F40 40gb and One OCZ Vertex 3 120gb

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I was looking to getting a bigger SSD and still searching for and SSD with not only reliability but performance. With the issues that ive been having with the SSDs running the new sandforce chips im wanting to lean away for sandforce even though performance is there reliability isn't

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Im always upgrading my system. I have never bought a pre built system and probably will never but i prefer upgrading . its an endless project


----------



## Braaapp

1) Yes, yes
2) Patriot, OCZ. Price/performance ratio
3) 18-24 months


----------



## thenext8seconds

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I do not currently own an SSD, but I am definitely planning on purchasing one in the next year's time.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I'm actually mainly considering Intel, and not because of this contest, but because from what I've understood, Intel is the most reliable in terms of SSD manufacturers.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I prefer to build my own computer and upgrade it maybe once a year. Major upgrades every 3 years approximately.*


----------



## NuclearCrap

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes. Currently own an OCZ Agility 2 120GB. Planning to purchase a new one towards the end of the year.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Samsung. Great track record of reliability, priced competitively against Crucial and Intel, and I trust them to manufacture good NANDs.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every 12 months or less if I have to choose one of the options. Parts go in and out every few months rather than upgrading the whole PC in one go.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No I currently do not own a SSD and whether or not I am going to purchase one in the near future is dependent on the price of the SSD and my income.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
From what I've seen I would choose between Intel and OCZ. The reasoning has to do with price versus performance which in my opinion is one of the most important. Both are solid companies so I expect good customer service if reliability becomes an issue.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I never really purchase full computers but I do tend to upgrade my graphics cards, hard drives, processors, etc. every year or so.


----------



## VladamirTOM

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I currently own an OCZ agility 2 60GB. I am considering purchasing a few more in the future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I am looking at 2 X OCZ agility 3 60GB or 120GB.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I usually build a new computer every 2 years and upgrade my video card every year if it is worth the price. And I upgrade my laptop every year and a half to 2 years depending on the graphics cards available for them.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *Even though I am not a Canadian resident the answer is 127*


----------



## noxPHX

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I do currently own an SSD. A Crucial C300 (128GB version). I'm planning on getting another as soon as I'm able to since running games on SSD's makes them fill up quick!

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Either another Crucial SSD or an Intel one, mainly because of the reliability with these specific brands! Plus, they both have awesome customer support!

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
This PC is my first "real" PC, but I plan to upgrade it every chance I get! So about every 6-12 months if I stay lucky









*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
USA


----------



## sonicwonic

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No, I do not own one. I do plan on purchasing one soon once I come into more money.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Corsair or Intel. Because both are very reliable brands.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I don't purchase new PCs I just either upgrade mines or start from a whole new build and a whole new build won't be for another 3 Years possibly. Lol.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I'm not canadian o.o


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No I do not. If only I had the money to.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
N/A

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12 months or so.


----------



## the.grim.reaper

1)No, I don't own an SSD, but I do plan on bying one as soon as I have the money for it.
2)Corsair, Intel and OCZ are my favourites because of their preformance and reliability.
3)18-24 months for new PC(CPU,MOBO,VGA,RAM=new PC for me), but parts come and go more frequently.
4)Not Canadian, but 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13 is 127, aye.


----------



## PARTON

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, maybe.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? crucial, intel, reliability, price, performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Upgrade once a year or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? If I were Canadian I would say 127.


----------



## Captain Nemo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Unfortunately, I do not own one yet.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel or Corsair.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I rebuild mine every 2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I'm not Canadian, but 127.

RAMMING SPEED!!!


----------



## Hadezz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes a Corsair Force 3 120gb SSD
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Samsung 830 Series SATA III SSD .. looks AWESOME performance very high .. Reliability.. price is EHH but worth it
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12-18 months
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

^^^ unfortunately i live in US of A


----------



## bob808

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial or Intel for price and reliability and speed

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I haven't bought a prebuilt pc in years, but I build a couple a year, minimum.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Good thing I'm not a canook!


----------



## byssus02

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I do not currently own one, but I have been drooling over them for almost two years...*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I would be looking at Intel and OCZ most likely. This is because of their performance and quality based on the many reviews I have read. I have also considered Patriot and Corsair.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I normally try to avoid buying a new PC for as long as possible. I will upgrade my current PC quite a bit before I submit and purchase a new one.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*N/A*


----------



## xProxius

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I don't currently own a SSD, but ive been looking into getting one.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Since I don't own I've been doing quite a bit of research reading reviews and such.Id have to say id go with Crucial or Intel do to performance.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every 2 to 3 years with minor upgrades from time to time.Mostly around tax refund time


----------



## Fear of Oneself

In 

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I don't. And I wasn't really planning on buying one at all, but my cousin's HDD just died in his HP laptop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I wasn't planning on buying one at all, mainly because of price and size (I'd fill it fast)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Build computers, with upgrades ever 12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Order of operations: BEDMAS

125 + (45/3) -13

125 + 15 - 13

140 - 13

127


----------



## Frosty88

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? My current system has an aging Kingston Vnow 64GB. I plan on upgrading within the next few months.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Samsung, Crucial, Intel

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Upgrade every 2-3 months, complete rebuild every 12-18 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 127, using BEDMAS.


----------



## siffonen

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes i have, i`m planning ton get another one soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Samsung, Crucial or Intel, i dont want a sandforce-drive

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I usually buy a whole new system in every 2-3 years, but i upgrade current when necessary


----------



## JonnyMark

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes. Once you buy an SSD you do not go back to HDD, so I would need something larger in capacity.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I am interested in buying Samsung again, very reliable brand and it also was a very good price/performance deal when I bought it. If Crucial and Intel have good deals, I will also be interested in buying from them also.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Less then 12 months, every month or so I upgrade something, mainly if there is a really good deal going on.


----------



## thefizzle656

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I own a Crucial M4. I plan on purchasing another SSD either this year hopefully.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I am considering Crucial, Intel and Samsung in no particular order. From what I have read from different reviews as well as feedback on various forums SSDs from these brands tend to have the best reliability which is most important to me, and the price/performance for each of these is good as well.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Usually every 5-6 years with upgrades like RAM maybe every 2-3 or as needed.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Resident of the USA.


----------



## phazer11

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No I do not own an SSD. I was planning on getting one but ran out of space and money.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
The ones I was looking at were Crucial, Intel, and OCZ. price for performance and space was the largest factor. I need something speedy to help speed things up when I'm editing in 1080P which I do whenever I can get the footage to be used in 1080P, otherwise I take the highest resolution as required.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
It depends on my needs/wants and if I have the money. My current rig from this time last year was a completely new (besides HDD's) PC from the one I built 3 years ago; However the one before that I had built about 7 years ago and swapped in a very slightly faster processor in about 5 years ago (1.8 Ghz single core AMD as opposed to 1.6 Ghz... Oh yeah I was rockin...)

Thanks for all the contests OCN.


----------



## Kahunah

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes I own a Corsair Force 3 GT, I was looking at purchasing another one and maybe doing a raid configuration or starting a new build for.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I would love to get an Intel SSD however for the cost to me they were too expensive. I understand that there's a "you get what you pay for mentality" behind the technology but there are a few limiting factors for me. Firstly, price/gb. By far OCZ is the best manufacturer for this even with their premium vertex 3 line however OCZ has a high failure rate and a lot of their SDDs are RMA'ed. Corsair is a step up from that with their Performance line. They are definitely more reliable however they still have their issues. What I like about Corsair is that their Force 3 line is a little more reliable making that margin of price/gb a little more attractive. They represented where I think SSDs should be in today's current market for price which is why I decided to go with them. Kingston HyperX SDDs are a step up and frankly aren't too much more expensive then the Corsair brand however just a touch out of my wallet range. Excellent read and write speeds tho. I think if you want a premium SSD with reliability and very high read/write speeds they are the brand to go with. Patriot Wild Fire is THE brand to go with though. It seems by large that the majority of serious enthusiasts would use this are the margin for which to compare other SSDs with much like WD and Seagate for HDDs. I believe that this brand is the definitive brand to go with. They have excellent warranties on their products, extremely high read/write speeds for Max IOPS, reliable, come with upgrade kit, and the price is right for what you get. Still expensive as hell but affordable. Intel as always has a very nice product however it's just priced so high and far above the other brands that it isn't realistically an attractive option to anyone who doesn't have money to blow.

just to compare...
Intel 530 Series 240 GB SSD
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=15_179&item_id=045633

Corsair Force 3 GT 240 GB SSD
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=15_179&item_id=040613

OCZ Vertex 3 240 GB SSD
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=15_179&item_id=037114

Kingston HyperX 120 GB SSD w/ upgrade kit (the store I'm looking at doesn't have a comparble model of the HyperX in stock at the moment to show you the price but use 120 to base an idea)
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=15_179&item_id=041743

Crucial M4 256GB SSD (read/write speeds available are much better)
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=15_179&item_id=039184

Patriot Wildfire 240GB SSD
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=15_179&item_id=042615

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Normally I build a computer and upgrade it here and there over the course of 3 years and then start a fresh palette building a new one/recycling parts where I can.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Order of operations: BEDMAS

125 + (45/3) -13
125 + 15 - 13
140 - 13
127

^this is correct. brackets, exponents, division, multiplication, addition and lastly subtraction. i love grade 3 math!


----------



## Xavier1421

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I have one and have never looked back. I will need to buy a bigger drive in the near future as I'm running out of room.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Possibly another Corsair, but new models are coming out constantly. I prefer performance, reliability, price - in that order.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I don't purchase new pc's, I assemble or upgrade. Upgrade frequency is usually 18 to 24 months.


----------



## oblivious

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
* Yes i do.. I have a SanDisk Ultra 120GB for my build i'm piecing together but i will not be using this drive for my boot since it was mislabeled on NewEgg as a SATA II and it's really a SATA.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
* Crucial M4 for performance and great reviews and also looked at the Intel SSD's.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* It's been a few years since i bought one... I'd say at least 3. Working on my first build.


----------



## GeneralCuster44

1)Yes I currently own a SSD and Yes I would love to have an intel SSD due to there products being so good.

2) The brands are OCZ-Intel-Corsair if I want to buy another one.

3)I sell my rig and try to update it every 1.5 to 2 years maybe less then that.

4)Not Canadian







Born in the USA

I would really love to update my ssd to sell or to give it away in a contest so this one would be pretty awesome If I could get it!! Thanks for taking your time on my post


----------



## DemolitionsTech

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
A) No,No.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
A) Don't know that much about any of them. so i wouldn't know which one to buy.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
A) I Cannot Afford A Brand New PC, So I Slowly Upgrade 1 piece at a time. Usually after christmas if i get any gift cards. But not alway's. So anywhere from 12-? Months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
A) 127


----------



## henwyybwoi

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, but I was planning on buying one in the future. Future as in some time either this year or next.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'm not sure since I haven't had enough money for one yet so I didn't really research. I do know that I was considering Intel and OCZ. My friend has an OCZ one and it works nicely.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Not sure. My most recent desktop build was also my first and that was a year ago. I'm mainly looking at upgrading parts and maybe in 5-7 years I'll upgrade.


----------



## Deathviper

In!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes; Maybe

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsair - Price/Performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
USA Baby!


----------



## digitalgrafx

Kleptos always take things literally!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes. Want 2 more.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Corsair - Price is always a factor. I always do my homework and look for performance and reliablity.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I would say every 12-18 months. Just built my pc so I'm constantly upgrading and tinkering .

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
in the USA


----------



## Belander87

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Currently own a SSD. A Crucial M4 64G. It holds my OS, BF3, Origin, Teamspeak. Unfortianately I don't own any other hard drive







so space is limited and my machine is strictly for gaming and OCing.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial, Intel, OCZ, Kingston

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years, but that's because I just upgrade and OC new hard ware as it comes


----------



## pursuinginsanity

I'm in.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
-> I currently own 2, one Intel, one OCZ. I do not plan to buy one in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
-> Again, not planning to buy in the near future, but when I do, reliability and price are by far the most important factor to me.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
-> Hard to answer, but roughly every 2-3 years. Upgrading in the middle year/s. Also, I build my own, I don't purchase from OEMs.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
-> Not Canadian, but the answer is 127.

Thanks to Intel and anyone else involved that make this happen.


----------



## ihatethismap

1) i do not own an SSD and i do not plan on getting one soon because i want to upgrade my cpu first.
2)i like intel because it trust them to make quality products.
3)i like to slowly upgrade my pc i get new parts every 12 months
4) USA


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do currently own a vertex 3 120gb*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Always considered buying an intel*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 12-18 months depending on current hardware releases.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*My head does not flap*


----------



## MSim

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't own a SSD, once the price comes down more i will probably buy one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I will probably go with Intel brand for its performance and reliability (5yr warranty is nice).

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade my system every 3-4 years.


----------



## crispinos

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No I do not but I do plan on buying one soon

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Choices would be Crucial or Intel cause i feel they have the best performance

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2-3 years


----------



## identitycrisis

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

- I own a Crucial M4 128 and an Intel 320 80gb, also have owned a corsair Nova

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I am looking into one for my wife, intel 320 series, samsung, or crucial m4 drives are in the running.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase new one every 2-3 years, whenever an upgrade is warranted

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Not Canadian, Not answering! LOL


----------



## Stunt

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No







. I have been mostly looking around to see if I could find a good deal on one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Once again just looking around, but intel seems to have quality drives. Possibly patriot. Not absolutely sure.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I mostly just upgrade my rig whenever I find the chance. This time happened to be a year since my most recent upgrade.


----------



## protzman

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No i do not currently own one, i wish, but no! It is my goal to eventually own one for my next computer i get sometime later this year!*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Well since i am planning on purchasing one, tbh i like the look of intel's but i heard their early ones had problems. So i have been looking at corsair!*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Well im only on my first pc







a little late to the party, but i do plan on getting one by the end of the year! Water cooled even







so that makes it about 18-24 months.*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*im from america!!!*

*Thanks for the opportunity!*


----------



## yks

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes and Yes, if prices drop.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Crucial because of the price/performance ratio*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *It varies on how significant the jump would be with my tasks at the time. But I'd probably average 3-4years*.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *Not Canadian, =D*


----------



## spitfire580

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes. Yes.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *OCZ and Agility 3, good price and rebates.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *2-3 years about*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *USA*


----------



## onesojourner

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I have purchased a samsung 830 and a crucial M4 both for work. Until the price comes down on 500GB + drives I wont be purchasing one for my personal machine*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*The samsung has been a solid drive and I would have no problem buying another or reccomending one for some one else. The crucial has given me a blue screen several times...*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*3-4 years on the MB and processor, and 2-3 years on the GPU, hard drives are added/upgraded as needed, usually about 1 a year.*


----------



## KraziKarl

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, yes planning to buy in the next 6 months.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel or Crucial based on reviews, reliability, and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

~every 3 years (at least for the last 2)

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Not Canadian, but 127


----------



## Chrisnbig

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
When I bought my SSD price was a big factor and so was speed. So I opted for a OCZ Vertex 3

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
About every 3 or 4 years I'll build a new one.


----------



## Crounching Tiger

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No I dont own an SSD. Yes I am planning on purchasing one in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Im am considering purchasing the crucial M4 SSD for the reliability and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not canadian but 127.


----------



## 9Thermal9

1. Yes, I own a OCZ SSD. I planned on purchasing a new SSD, guess I won't need to buy one since I will get a free Intel SSD









2. Crucial M4 based on product reviews or OCZ due to my company loyalty. Always had good experience with OCZ and their customer service.
3. Two to Three years is about average
4. I am not Canadian enough to answer.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes - Intel and OCZ
Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel OCZ

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

12 months or less depending on updated parts - never a full system.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

USA!


----------



## jaywar

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, two Crucial M4's 128gb. Yes, for another rig.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung, OCZ, only the Octane though

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Ever 12 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not canadian but 127.


----------



## Snoopykins

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, I wish. I would like to, but my spare money is fairly limited right now. I hope I can afford to buy one assuming I don't win one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel and Samsung. I put reliability first, I don't have time to deal with problems. I'm looking at you sandforce. After reliability comes price and performance. I need to be able to afford it, and I want it to be fast.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

The last time I completely redid my PC was november of 2011. I normally just upgrade though.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I live in the United States of America, but the answer is 127.


----------



## terraprime

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes, and yes if they make 256/512gb drives more affordable*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Any, depends on price, performance and if there are any current issues that require firmware update*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *about every 2-3 yrs*


----------



## RealNeil

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I bought an OCZ Vertex-II over a year ago. Yes, I plan to buy as many, and as large as I can afford until all of my PC's have one in them.
_________________________

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

OCZ for price, Crucial M3 for performance, HyperX for performance. I really must go with as much performance as I can afford when I have a decent amount saved up. I would like ti try an Intel SSD out as well.
_________________________

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I usually upgrade once per year. Sometimes it's a brand new build.
_________________________

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I live in the USA
_________________________

Thanks to Intel for sponsoring this chance to win. Thanks Overclock.net


----------



## Selquist979

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, Yes
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel,OCZ, Intel cause of the notability and OCZ cause they make a PCI-E SSD
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
about every 14 months.


----------



## Nexus-7

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
2xCrucial m4's in the desktop
1xOCZ Agility 2 in the Macbook
I might be buying another one when I get a work Macbook in a month or two.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I've been considering a Crucial for a balance between price, reliability, and performance, an OCZ for price/performance, and an Intel for performance/reliability. Since I'm going to be putting it in a work machine I've been leaning toward reliability which means Intel.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I tend to purchase some kind of computing device about every 6 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Candian but order of operations is clearly going to affect this answer. Shouldn't it be written out in mathematical notation? After all there's a difference between (125+45) / 3 - 13 and 125 + 45 / 3 - 13.


----------



## caballerosuave

1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently do not own a SSD. I do plan to purchase 1-2 SSDs in the near future for my next gaming build.

2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'm considering Mushkin, Corsair, Intel. These brands are solid reliable companies. Mushkin is high on my list because their memory products have never let me down.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I do not purchase PCs, rather I build them. Laptops on the other hand, I purchaseevery 3+ years.

4. What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## 1.21Jigawatts

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Nope, but I was planning on buying one for my laptop. It would give it a little speed boost, and use less power, hopefully giving me more battery life. But Alas, my younger brother's laptop was stolen and since he is still in school I let him have mine. I don't really have plans to upgrade my Desktop with SSD. I hear they have a high failure rate, and performance degrades because they are designed with a certain number of reads/writes per module. I find laptops more disposable than desktops any way.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I was trying to research the most power efficient SSD's for my laptop. (Toshiba HG2 or Kingston SSDNow 100 V+)

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Like I said laptops are disposable I get a new one every year or so, but my desktops tend to last me 3 or more. Sig rig is still a core2quad.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

HA HA, You damn Canadians trolling these American Internets.


----------



## Gregarious Raconteur

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

_I currently own one, and, though I'm not directly planning on purchasing one, I've considered it_

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel or crucial

Performance>reliability>price>brand

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years, though I incrementally upgrade it over time

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

_I ain't one of them there canuckistanians_


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

1) Do you currently own an SSD? YES! Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? YES!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? CORSAIR AND INTEL BECAUSE OF PERFORMANCE

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? OVER 3 YEARS

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Ragsters

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes and Yes!*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, Crucial or Samsung. I currently own an Intel ssd and it has been very reliable. Benchmarks and reviews has got me interested in the Crucial M4 and Samsung 830.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I purchase a new computer (motherboard, ram and cpu) every 2-3 years but am always upgrading parts.*

Thanks!


----------



## AMD20x6

_1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?_
Yes, I own two Crucial M4s and one Samsung 470. I have no plans to purchase a drive in the near future.

_2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?_
If I were, I'd consider Crucial, Samsung, and Intel *IF* it's a competitively affordable option. I prefer price and reliability over performance.

_3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_
Over 3 years.


----------



## mrtn400

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not own one but am looking into purchasing one for a portable computer.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I haven't done any research yet and am considering all possibilities.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I upgrade complete platforms at most every three years, but I make frequent minor upgrades.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I am not Canadian, but the answer is 127,


----------



## User08

Awesome







, I would like one of these beauties, here are my answers.








1. I don't own an SSD, I'm planning on purschasing one.
2. I friend of mine recommended me an OCZ SSD, but I'm still looking for other other brands.
3. 2-3 years
4. I'm not canadian


----------



## fuzen

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, but only for a boot drive here soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel and Crucial for performance/reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I'm continuously upgrading so it's hard to say; 18-24 months for a full hardware overhaul.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? (Not Canadian, 127)


----------



## fstop

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own three and plan on purchasing another one in the near future for my laptop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, and Samsung - All factors matter but performance to cost ratio is probably the most important.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I'm constantly upgrading my current one.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Tanid

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I don't own a SSD, No I don't plan on purchasing one in the near future. Saving for college and can't spend that kind of money on a luxury component.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'm not planning on purchasing one in the near future, but I would be looking at Intel, Corsair, Crucial, Samsung, and maybe OCZ. It would depend on the cost/performance/storage ratio at the date of purchase as to which brand I would choose.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase a new PC every 18-24 months or so, usually just subtle upgrades when I see fit.


----------



## stalker7d7

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Don't have one. I'll get one when I have a job and spare $$ to spend, or when the prices go down.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial M4 (price, performance, and reliability)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years


----------



## stalker7d7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Wait...what? check your math.


The problem is with the clarity of the question.

Does it mean ((125 + 45) / (3)) - (13) OR (125) + (45 / 3) - (13)?

((125 + 45) / (3)) - (13) = 43.66666

(125) + (45 / 3) - (13) = 127

Or if someone really misunderstoon, it could be seen as (125) + (45) / (3 - 13) which would equal 120.5.

That's the problem with typing out these math questions like that, instead of like I did.


----------



## Varjo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yep, a 160 Intel gen 2. It has served me well but is beginning to feel a tad cramped.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I like Crucial and Intel, for their reliability and performance. Lately Samsung's drives have been impressive as well.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years


----------



## Ceadderman

I'll probably never win but I'll throw my hat in the ring anyway...

1)No, but I hope to get one in the near future.

2) I'm open minded about my choices, Read Write Speeds are a concern to me but reliability and warranty are of a prime focus considering that I could move to another system at any time. Considering selling the platform I'm in to move up in Core Count.









3) This is the longest I've been on any one system, so I would have to say that although I've been in it for over 18 months so I have to say 12-18 months. I moved onto this one when storage standards went up from 500-750gb up to 1-1.5tb.









4) I'm not Canadian.









Hope I win, cause it's my Bday this month and that would be a hell of a nice gift.









~Ceadder


----------



## Akhen

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

No I don't own one but will be purchasing one as soon as the price per gb on larger drivers gets closer to the $1/gb range.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Crucial, Intel, & Mushkin mainly because they all have proven reliability without sacrificing performance. It also helps that all these have some pretty awesome warranties and track records.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Over 3 years, with some upgrades inbetween


----------



## Buka The Earthworm

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I don't have an SSD, nor ever had one. I don't have the money to spend on an SSD, but perhaps in the not so near future I do see myself buying one for my laptop... hopefully it will speed my laptop up.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I dont really care about brands, I'd pick which ever one has the best reviews for reliability and speed.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Once every 5 years it seems.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Lucky me! I don't have to do the math because I'm from California!







*


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

1) Don't currently own, plan to for next build in a year.

2) Any brand is fine long as the review and price is good.

3) Every 2-3 years.

4) USA don't do math.


----------



## awdrifter

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. Yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Samsung, and other non-Sandforce based SSD. Price and reliability are important to me. Sandforce based SSD has too many issues.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
This PC is over 3 years old now, I plan to upgrade it soon.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian.


----------



## JollyGiant13

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not. I am.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial M4 128GB, because of price to reliability and performance ratio.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years.


----------



## xandypx

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes two Corsair.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Would consider Intel 520, Samsung 830 or Patriot Wildfire for the additional speed

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Build every 2 years or so, depending on new technology/ bang for buck.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Not Canadian.. Eh!


----------



## Zatarra09

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? yes i own 2 smaller ones, plan on purchasing a larger one soon

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? intel/ocz , performance being the key

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? i add/change major parts every 2 years or so

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? American


----------



## Mr_Torch

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*1) No, Yes.
2) Intel, Samsung or Crucial. I am looking for price, performance, reliability. Also the controller matters a lot.
3) I don't purchase manufactured computers, I build my own for the reasons of; price, performance and reliability as well.
4) Not a Canadian Resident so an answer is N/A*


----------



## black96ws6

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes. If I see a really good deal.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel, OCZ, Crucial. Looking for best bang for the buck.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every 2-3 years.


----------



## realcyberbob

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No, Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, Crucial

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Canada, America' hat


----------



## cytoSiN

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, two Intel 320s (one 120gb and one 80gb). Yes, I'm planning on purchasing a larger SataIII SSD (at least 500gb) for an OS drive later this year.
*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel, Samsung, or Crucial. Reliability, speed, NO SANDFORCE.
*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I'm constantly rebuilding my main rig, and I build new PCs for friends and family every 3-4 months, and constantly tweak several of those as well.


----------



## jcharlesr75

1. Yes i currently own two ssd's. One is a Kingston V-Drive 64g. One is in the mail from the 'egg it is a Plextor M3 128g, so yes to the purchasing one in the near future lol.
2. I have just purchased a new ssd. If i had to do it again i would have bought the Crucial M4 128g. Buy.com has it currently on sale for 157.95 and i paid 189.99 for the Plex. That would be my only determining factor as they are both solid perfoming drives.
3. I usually make a major upgrade like once every 12-18 months. Motherboard and cpu that is.


----------



## Orange

1) No and yes I am planning on purchasing an SSD in the near future

2) Brands considering are intel(performance, reliability, brand) and Samsung (brand)

3) purchase a new PC 18-24 months


----------



## WusteHase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I do not, and I plan on buying one as soon as my new laptop arrives.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I had just read the review for the new Intel, and I always like to have the new latest-and-greatest, and was considering it as well as a discounted Samsung from Newegg. I read reviews on both and I liked the performance and stability they offer, and in the case of the Samsung, the price very reasonable.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I've built a new computer consistently every year and a half or so, since 2005, so every 12-18 months applies to me.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I'm not from Canadia.


----------



## Cavus

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not own one currently. I may consider buying one if the price per gb becomes more consistent with Hard Drives

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I have poked around and looked at Corsair, Crucial, OCZ, Intel and Samsung. OCZ are super cheap but they are very prone to failure from my research. Intel seems like a solid product but its just too expensive for the performance and size. Samsung has amazing reliability but, like Intel, they are expensive.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade parts every twelve months, a full new build maybe every 3 years. With parts like cases and monitors, however, if it ain't broke, why fix it?

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? American


----------



## Dwhite56

ANOTHER CONTEST!! Here we go:

1) I do currently own a small Corsair Force GT I got on sale as a boot drive, but I can't use it for much else but the OS. so yes, I need another one soon to store more programs including a few more games I'm moving onto this computer, I refuse to run them off the HDD.

2) I definitely consider Corsair OCZ, but recently Intel has been impressive with SSD's so add that to the list.

3) Over 3 years. The PC I use now is the first full build I've ever been able to afford.

4) I'm not Canadian but if you follow the order of operations, it is 127


----------



## Dkillett

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes I currently own a Crucial M4. I am planning on purchasing another SSD for my laptop.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I ma considering Crucial and Intel. Leaning more towards Intel from the reviews I have seen lately. Performance and Reliability are my primary deciding factors.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I usually buy or upgrade about every 3 years or so.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

I live in the US.

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Jim888

In Pls

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Currently Yes. if I were to win this my brother would get my current 60 gb OCZ vertex 2*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I really like OCZ and Intell*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Just did a full upgrade (first time in 5 years, sadly due to a wife and some kids its not as often as I would like (over 3 years each time)*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I'm not a Canadian Resident but it would depend on if you use the Associative or Distributive property (43.67) or follow order of operations (127)*


----------



## dandu5

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't but i am looking forward to get an 128GB SSD

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial because of the performance and price (when on sale)
Intel due to price
Samsung !performance!

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

new pc 2-3 years
parts 1-1,5 years

and i am not canadian.


----------



## asuindasun

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes to both

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel (performance, reliability, brand) Crucial (price, performance, reliability, brand) Samsung (price, performance, reliability, brand)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 12-18 months


----------



## Princess Garnet

Wow, I kept seeing this thread in the latest discussions and thought it was the old one still, but then I remembered it was done and closed. Another one!? Why not, I'll participate again.

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I do not currently have an SSD. I don't have plans to purchase one too soon due to practical reasons, but it's up there on the list of things I'd do to improve my PC (and it was even when I still had a Core 2 Duo if that says anything).

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I'm not sure on brand, but Crucial and Intel were picks I'd probably favor. Performance matters, but it isn't a huge factor to me, because I'm of the belief that as SSDs grow and evolve, they all more or less move on and be within range of the standards for the rest. This might not be true, more or less, to a certain degree, but to me, it's not a major enough factor when an SSD would be an SSD. Reliability would be my prime concern. Price is another factor, but that's not in a way of brand A over brand B, but rather that I'm waiting for greater densities at lower prices. I'm not strapped for storage, and mechanical hard drive prices are up, so they look better, but I'm still waiting for it to improve. Ideally I'd say once I can get ~256GB around ~$100 to $120 from what I feel is a make I trust will be reliable, I'd go for it (if not sooner since that's probably further off than I want to wait).

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
If I go by the mantra of a new platform (CPU and board) being a new PC despite keeping the same case, PSU, and peripherals, than my previous Core 2 Duo E8x00s (E8400 and E8600) lasted me over three years. While that was combined, I was in need of a LGA 775 CPU for a PC other than my own, and opted to get a Core 2 Duo E8600 for mine instead, and pass my Core 2 Duo E8400 on, but they were similar enough that I consider it the same PC.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
I'm not a Canadian resident, so N/A I suppose (though not sure if serious?).


----------



## daKINE792

YES, YES.
PRICE, RELIABILITY, SPEED--ocz until i wil this intel-- then ill hit "fan boy" status and shill for intel.........
3 year full system replacements

MAHALOS FOR MY NEW SSD DRIVE.
ameriKan


----------



## Precision_PC

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, and no.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

n/a

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over three years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

U.S. citizen, but what in the world?


----------



## SAZ

1) No, not until the price per GB is on par with traditional HDDs or I win this one.

2) Intel, Crucial, Mushkin

3)Build or purchase new PC every one and half years.

4)US Resident.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
> 
> U.S. citizen, but what in the world?


To not be considered an illegal lottery, Canadian sweepstakes law, unlike American law, requires that one component of a "sweepstakes", is that no "winners are chosen by luck." A Sponsor cannot use pure luck to determine who wins a sweepstakes.

Canadian Law defines a lottery as having three major components: the awarded prizes have a value, the sponsor (usually) benefits from the sweepstakes financially, and the winner is chosen at random. Conducting a "private" lottery is illegal in Canada. In order to avoid being an illegal private lottery, at least one of the three components has to be removed. There must be at least some element of skill involved, which removes the "luck" component. In order remove the element of pure chance, sponsors narrow the field of potential winners, by requiring a skill testing question in order to enter the contest. Every entrant does not have the same chance to win; only those who at least pass the skill testing question are eligible to win prizes. This is only a technicality. Most people can pass the skill testing questions without difficulty. Typically, a simple math equation is used to include the "skill" requirement to stay legal.


----------



## uncletyler

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, I will be purchasing one in 5-7 months.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I will be looking at Kingston, Intel, OCZ, Corsair. I have a huge HD already I will use in my next build so, save the HD money for a quick SSD for OS, ect.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I build PC's and it is between 1yr to 3yr+ depending on the quality of the parts (only build 3; still young[14])

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

N/A

J3WK3Z


----------



## SergeantCC4

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No I do not currently own an SSD, but I would like to buy one in the near future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, Crucial, Samsung due to reliability and performance.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*18-24 months*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Born in the US of A.*


----------



## Shub

1) I own two -- a 60 GB OCZ Agility 2, and a 128 GB Samsung 830. Technically I guess I own three since I also own a MacBook Air, which comes with one







Not planning on buying another one at this time.

2) Not planning on anything, but if I were to buy one, I'd buy an Intel, a Samsung, a Plextor or a Crucial (in no particular order).

3) This is a bit complicated to answer since I typically don't buy a whole new PC, I just upgrade various parts of what I currently own. Eventually I do end up with a completely different PC from what I used to have, but it happens over time









4) Not a Canadian resident! Edit: also to you guys saying you were born in the US... your place of birth has nothing to do with your place of residence









Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Boi 1da

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes and yes!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Samsung 830, Crucial m4, Corsair gt.....performance, reliability, and brand.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I upgrade some components once a year if that counts

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## xHassassin

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I don't, and I doubt that I will be purchasing one in the near future unless SATA III drives start to drop below 1USD/GB

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

If I were to choose, I'd probably get the Crucial M4

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

More than 3 years.


----------



## cgg123321

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No, I was actually planning to get a 320 on boxing day but they sold out

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Not sucking up here, but I was only considering intel as the importance of reliability to me is second to none.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Around 3 years

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
I will follow the BEDMAS rule, therefore the answer is 127


----------



## omnipotent

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
-I do not own an SSD right now but I am looking into buying one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
-From what I have seen OCZ has really impressive performance while Intel has real reliability on their side.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
-12-18 months or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
-Not Canadian however Americans can do math too so 127


----------



## Intro

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do own one and I will definitely purchase more.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*OCZ seems to balance their price with performance and it's also what I'm using now.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*127*


----------



## pumaboy1254

1) No i do not currently own an SSD, I have been wanting to purchase one just haven't got around to it.
2) OCZ, intel, or crucial... havent done much research myself but I have heard good things from these brands
3) every 2-3years
4) 43.7, not from Canada but there ya go =]


----------



## Zummie

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I have a Crucial M4 256. I don't plan on getting one soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? price and reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? over 3


----------



## Ovlazek

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* Yes. Yes.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* Intel for performance & reliability or Crucial for similar reasons.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* 12-18 months

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* 127


----------



## ORCACommander

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No and still to expensive

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
First choice would be an OCZ vertex but that may change depending on information and developements down the road

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Does not apply to me since i just continuously upgrade what i have. Current replacement cycle is every 2 years a new gpu and every three years a new proc provided no motherboard replacement required

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Not a resident of canada


----------



## VulcanDragon

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No. I do plan on putting one in my next build, probably late spring or summer of this year.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel is one, Corsair is another. I haven't done my research on brands yet. My selection is based on value: I'm not looking for the absolute fastest, I want something that is at least "typically" fast (if that's a thing), reliable, and a reasonable price per GB.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I don't "purchase" a PC, I build them. But I do that no more often than every three years, usually longer (this time will be three years).

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I'm not Canadian. What's this aboot, eh?


----------



## Erio

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Nope. I have been wanting to try it out, but it is still too costly.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OZC or Intel for performance or reliability.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
About 12 month. I'm planing to build a new computer in the coming months.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Depends. You didn't specifically order of operation, since in different scenario it would yield different result. To avoid ambiguity please use Cambridge polish, parse tree, prefix polish etc.
With that said I assume you meant 125 + ( 45 / 3) - 13. It result would be 127.


----------



## evil jerry

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes I own one for my laptop and intel 40gig, and a OCZ 60gig on my desktop

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, Corsair, or Samsung reliability is one of the biggest factors for me, Performance is second. I feel the brand will speak for itself with performance and reliability. Price is important but my data is more.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I wanna say 12-18 months but if I see something that grabs me i'm gonna buy it if it's in my budget.


----------



## wseroyer

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No I don't just finished building a new computer and I'm out of money, so I can't afford to buy one. I really wanted one badly, this was my first custom PC build it when't great, and I'm sad that I never did one before.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I would look at Corsair, and Intel, I like corsair because they have great Memory, and my computer is a MSI/Corsair/XSPC build. I also like Intel because really you can't go wrong with them, all of there products are great.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? well I used to buy a computer every 3 year+ but now I'm doing a lot more gaming so I think I'll be buying more often in the future.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I'm an American they don't teach math down here.


----------



## goldbranch

1) I'm using an intel X25-V 40GB SSD for my desktop and I'm looking into buying another ssd for my laptop.
2) As for SSD, I always go by intel mostly due to reliability.
3) Maybe 1.5 - 2 years.


----------



## ///M3

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
The prices of SSD's are just too high for me right now. $150-$200 for a decent size drive is more than I can spend on storage alone. If prices drop under $100 for the 120GB models I would definitely add one to my system.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
The only brand I would buy is Intel and that is 100% because of reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I generally build a new system every three years, maybe sooner if the processor is a big enough upgrade. I moved from a Q6600 to a 2600K and that was definitely worth it.


----------



## Junkboy

In,

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, and yes, probably a single +120gig ssd.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

As a huge fan of the Samsung HDD's and their general reliability as a brand I've been looking at the Samsung SDD's with Intel SDD's as a close second because of their reliability as well. I've been waiting on a good sale that's as close to a buck per GB as possible from either brand though.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

hmmmmm My last few PC builds where put together in Nov 2006, Mar 2009, and Oct 2011 so I guess every 2-3 years in my case. Though I do minor upgrades throughout my PC's life like GPU's and more and more HDD's.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? (Not Canadian)

What is the sum of Canadian bacon, Maple Syrup and Steve Nash?


----------



## Spicy61

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I do not own one at the moment. Looking to buy within a year.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Kingston, Samsung, Crucial, Intel*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Every 12-18 months*


----------



## Doober

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, and probably if I do a new build

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel, Samsung, and Kingston. Speed and reliability, also what I have used already.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I have not "purchased" a new PC in about 5 years, but I do build one almost once a year.

thank you for the opportunity

-Doober


----------



## NguyenAdam

1.) I used to own one, but it got damaged... I plan on buying one in the near future if I do not win this one.

2.) I would choose any brand as long as it suits my needs.

3.) I purchase a new PC over 3 years.


----------



## Tatakai All

1) Do you currently own an SSD? *Yes* Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I like to shop around and look for an SSD that fits within the price, performance and reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *12-18 considering that I'm constantly upgrading something in my rig.
*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *N/A (I'm an American resident)*


----------



## ivesceneenough

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Own 2 Intels and 1 OCZ, not planning on another one, though that might change

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

speed an reliability...

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

i usually end up building a new system every 18-24 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Gerick

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

-An OCZ Agility 3, I was very disappointed with it's slow speeds on uncompressed data, I felt like the box lied about the number of IOPS it could perform.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

- The crucial M4 has a great controller on it, and a good price. I think overall performance and reliability mean more to me than who's name is on it. Real world benchmarks with a variety of data help too. I plan to buy a crucial M4 next, and regret my OCZ agility 3.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

- I never purchase them wholesale and all together new, each part has about a year to a year and a half lifespan. I upgrade to a place between mid range and high end, to keep the costs realistic.


----------



## Derpy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? i own a ocz synapse cache
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? i plan on buying an intel 520 series ssd since the synapse cache is really unreliable

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? good thing I'm not canadian


----------



## shadman

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Not right now, and I was actually starting to think about it as my next upgrade. That or a second video card. I'll definitely try having one by the end of 2012.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I wouldn't be too picky, but I'd probably choose someone like Intel, Crucial, Kingston, OCZ, maybe Kingston. Without a job right now, price is pretty important (why I don't have one already







) but if I got some spending money, performance and reliability would be important, in that order.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I usually upgrade and keep some parts, i.e. case, watercooling stuff, monitor, dvd drive, etc. But when I do the Main components, I'd say once every 18 months or so.


----------



## drazah

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Nope, And yes i was planning on buying one after i get done paying for school.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel tbh, mostly because if performance and reliability. I know not to cheap out on SSDs when it comes to price because you get what you pay for.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Upgrade about ever 6month, then build a new computer about every 3 or 4 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*from america, i cant add.*


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, not until the prices drop.
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? As long as the price/performance is there, I am not attracted to any particular brand.
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? +3 years; however, parts... At least once every year.
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 127


Just realized that Quebec residents are excluded from this







Please do not consider the above.


----------



## sixor

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
yes i have one, yes when they become cheaper

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
crucial, price/perf/reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## P3c4h2

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes and maybe
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Mushkin, G-skill and yes, speed and reliability
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
24 months or more
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
N/A


----------



## DeathSharp

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I just bought a mSATA OCZ 30gig for Intel Smart Response, but the drive is slower than my Momentus XT drive so it does not help!!









*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*
I would have liked to have a Intel but the price is too much for me at this time. Performance wise, I would love to have anything that can achieve a Windows Index Score over *5.9* LOL








From what I have read, Intel and OCZ make some of the most desired SSD's available.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*

I buy a new computer every three years and just upgrade video cards until I buy a new one. I just built this PC this month, and ordered everything from TigerDirect.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Tennessee in the house, however 127!


----------



## krytikul

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I do, and yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Corsair, OCZ all based on performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12 months or less


----------



## wheth4400

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
yes I do

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I have used OZC and Corsair SSD's in the past. I have had nothing but issues with the Corsairs I have had, and much better luck with the OCZ's. With that being said I tend to look at OCZ SSD's first.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

18-24

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I live in the US but I felt lke answering this anyways (125+45) / (3-13) =-17


----------



## Hot Coffee

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I own a Crucial m4 128 GB. I was planning on purchasing at least one Intel 520 240GB in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'm planning on purchasing an Intel 520 SSD, mainly because of the SandForce controller's superior performance, and Intel's world-renowned reliability and quality control.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I have been using mostly the same parts for 3 years (i7 920 setup). I plan on upgrading to an Ivy Bridge 3770K when they are released.


----------



## Metaldude

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't own one yet, but I do plan on buying one soon. -ish.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial M4 128GB most likely. They seem to be as reliable as the Intel but cheaper. I'm less concerned with raw speed and more concerned with reliability for a good price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Just built sig rig last August. Before that it had been several years since my last build. I plan on keeping fairly current from here on in.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
USA here.


----------



## flipmatthew

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I am considering purchasing a SSD, becuase the performance is tremendous.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Patriot, Intel, OCZ.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I upgrade different parts approx. every year.


----------



## Petrol

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes, I have a SATA 2 Corsair Force Series drive and am looking at a SATA 3 drive next.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

So far only been considering a new Corsair drive because they have good CS, good performance to price ratio and I'm happy with my current Corsair products.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I constantly upgrade components individually and save lots of old hardware for re-use.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

125+45/3-13 = 125+15-13 = *127*


----------



## MrLinky

1)Yes, No.

2) No interest in purchasing soon but Price, Performance and Reliability in that order (not Brand loyal).

3) About once per year.


----------



## caleb

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*

Yes, I plan to buy a 128 GB SSD in the near future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel and Samsung purely off of performance.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Not very often, I just upgrade over time.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I have an OCZ Vertex, and yes i plan on buying more.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, and corsair because I hear they have good reliability and that is paramount.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 12 months or less.


----------



## cuad

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I do not currently own one. I don't plan on purchasing any since I am content with my old old 250GB HD.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I'm not planning to buy one.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I'll define new PC as "a new CPU, motherboard and case." One PC every 15 months since 2007. However my latest build is my first educated one, so that rate is going to decrease significantly. Within my rig there's lots of room for improvement, though!

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* I'm non Canadian


----------



## Scaler

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes. An Intel X25-M 160GB. Yes. Want to purchase at least a 240GB SSD.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel or Corsair probably. Two well performing and reliable brands.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Build a new PC about every 4 years. Do some upgrades in between new builds.*


----------



## N_Scorpion

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
- *No. Oh yes, just as soon as I can scrounge up some spare cash.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
- *Right now, I've just been looking for a good deal on a Corsair or Crucial. Mostly for Price and performance, but I'd definitely spend a bit more for something extremely reliable.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- *Probably around every 18 months, give or take.*


----------



## Mataleo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? NO
Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? If the prices for hard drives ever go down, Yes.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? brands i am considering are Crucial and Intel all the reviews i see are good and i trust my tech friends.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? over 3 years
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? USA, USA,USA just kidding Canadians


----------



## perfectblade

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I do not. I plan to in the near future when the price goes down.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Currently, Intel since they are considered some of the fastest.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase a new pc every 3 years or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I'm American


----------



## ritchwell

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I own several models of SSD, the latest purchase was an intel ssd for my brother.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I usually prefer intel and ocz brand ssd due to price, performance, and reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years


----------



## admflameberg

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No I don't own a SSD, Maybe in the future when there more affordable.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Which ever brand is affordable while offer great speeds and size.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't buy PCs. I built them.


----------



## ValSic

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Planning on getting one to build my first DIY PC.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Probably Intel not familliar with any brands yet (new member)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2-3 years


----------



## adridu59

1/No.

2/Performance/reliability.

3/Over 3 years.


----------



## Killer7

1) No, I've been thinking about it in the future, maybe after prices go down.

2) Corsair or Intel for reliability.

3) I don't purchase a new PC I just upgrade as the need comes along.


----------



## cloudbyday

1) No, I don't have an SSD, but I would love to get one.

2) Corsair, Intel, Patriot, or OCZ.... mostly just reliability and speed

3) About every 12 - 18 months.

Thanks!


----------



## Jo0

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No not currently but I'm hoping to get a couple in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial, Intel, Samsung mainly for performance and reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

4 years


----------



## skylinecalvin

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do not own a ssd but plan to buy one when prices are in my range of affordability

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Since i can't afford a ssd i haven't really read much about them but i would go for reliability and price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I haven't bought a pc in the past 3 years but have been slowly upgrading.


----------



## Danja

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I own a Corsair Force 60 GB, and a Crucial M4 128GB. I may purchase a small cheapish one when I build my GF a desktop next year.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial (price/performance), Corsair (performance), Intel (reliability and brand name).

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not Canadian, but 127


----------



## fajita123

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I currently own a Patriot 64 GB but need to upgrade as it is full...*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Brand isn't a huge factor - I'll go with whichever has the best reviews at the time of purchase. (Performance-Reliability-Price-Brand, in that order)*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*18-24 months.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*127*


----------



## m3t4lh34d

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No I do not as it bit the dust unfortunately. Yes I'm planning on buying one soon.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I've been debating on either Intel or Crucial with the determining factors being reliability and performance mainly. However I've also been doing quite a bit of research on the pluses and minuses of Sandforce technology and whether or not I want a drive with such compression algorithms incorporated or not.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I typically BUILD a new PC every 3 years or so, as that is the typical chipset upgrade timeframe for Intel.*


----------



## SalisburySteak

1) Yes. It's a Corsair Nova 2. I need to upgrade because this is slower than my hard drives. And I do eventually plan on buying one if funds allow.

2) Price and performance are the biggest factors to me. I do not have much money so I need to make sure I get the best performance for what I pay.

3)I don't buy new computers for more than 3 years. Very little money so I need to make my decisions on parts count.


----------



## PCWhiz24

*I'm In!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, and I would like to purchase one for my netbook but can't afford one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Performance, reliability, and I would choose Intel, OCZ, any of them.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't buy, I just upgrade when needed.

I'm not canadian, but just in case:

#4: 43.66666666666667*


----------



## gotskil

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, def plan on purchasing a larger capacity SSD.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Samsung, Intel, Crucial -- I will always purchase a reliable brand with the best price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 12-18 Months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I'm American.


----------



## H3XUS

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I own an SSD, but I definitely plan on purchasing more in the future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Samsung, Intel, corsair. For reliability and performance.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every 12 months or less.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

43.67 The "6" is continuous.


----------



## rsfkevski

1) Do you currently own an SSD? No
Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Only if finances permit, which is not likely.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? If I were to buy one, it would be an Intel for their reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I usually do a complete upgrade every 2-3 years.


----------



## MrAdam5

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. Next major overhaul I do I'll be putting in an SSD.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Samsung, Intel, Corsair. Main concern is reliability and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Overhaul every 18-24 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## thepoopscooper

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. I want to purchase one asap because my dad has one and it is FAST!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I've heard that OCZ, Intel, and Crucial are good, so any of them.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
i normally do upgrades rather than purchasing a whole new pc, and i do that every 18-24 months.


----------



## chroniX

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*-Yes, I currently have a 64gb SSD. Would love to get another SSD in the near future, but I have no plans to due to my budget.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*-Intel would be my ideal choice of brand because they are known to have the best reliability and solid performance.l*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*-Every 2-3 years if I'm lucky. Before upgrading to my sig rig in the summer last year, I had an Intel Core 2 E4500 CPU.*

Thanks for this opportunity OCN & Intel!


----------



## jdrisc

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, and thinking of another for a different machine

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Crucial, Samsung & Intel. I was looking at price and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I usually get a new PC every 2-3 years.


----------



## ASSEMbler

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, yes loads

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Samsung (performance, reliability)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 6-12 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

American.


----------



## zxo0oxz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
no but I'd like to get one if I can come up with the money

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
id probably go intel if i could gather the money

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
probably 12-18 months


----------



## t3haxle

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsair, Intel

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Upgrade parts maybe 1 or 2 times a year.


----------



## vikingsteve

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No, I don't own one right now. I do plan on purchasing one in the near future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Mushkin. Mainly because of price.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Over 3 years.*


----------



## ducrider

1.I currently do not have a ssd.Yes I will be purchasing one very soon.I sold my last one just last week.
2 Intel,Crucial or etc.Considerations will be more of a performance/price issue.Best performance for the price.
3. How often do a I purchase a new PC?Thats a dumb question.I have had the same case for 1 1/2 years but have replaced or upgraded the insides at least 6 times.Not counting different gpu's etc.I would say every 3 months I have a new internals.
4. I'm not in Canada.Do I really need to answer this?

Thanks for the great give away OCN.


----------



## specialguy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I have heard so many positive comment/reviews about SSD and want to get on the band wagon, so YES, I do plan on purchasing an SSD in the next 1-2 months

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

At this time I am considering an Crucial or Intel. To be honest, I find it hard to choose a brand that has swayed me one way or the other. I have to admit I am a brand loyal purchaser even though neither Crucial or Intel are not what I would consider 'drive' manufacturers, I do trust them for reliable electronic components and memory.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

every 12-18 months...whenever I become jealous of my friends most recent build

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I love our Canadian neighbors to the to north, but I am Proud to be an American!


----------



## K10

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


1. Yes, I own 1 and it's in my laptop. I'm not planning on purchasing one in the near future.

2. Intel or Crucial. Highest performance/reliability and I've had good, positive experiences with them in the past (for customer builds).

3. every 12 months or less until I met my girlfriend....so probably once every 2-3 years now, haha.


----------



## Zaiber

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I actually own 3. 2 OCZs and a Crucial on one of my laptops.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I was planning on going crucial again next time. Their m4 looks promising in price/performance and price/space ratio.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Don't really buy a new PC, mostly do upgrades bit by bit, but it ends up having none of it's previous parts in about 2 years each time.


----------



## meeps

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I don't currently have one, but I did in my last rig before I sold it to buy my laptop for school. Going from a SSD to a 5400RPM drive is heinous. Once I graduate from college and get a job with feasible income, I plan on building a rig once again and it will most definitely have a SSD.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Although the SSD in my old rig was a Crucial, I bought it strictly based off cost. I originally wanted an Intel SSD (128GB 520 to be exact), but I couldn't afford it at the time. So I would want an Intel based off how reliable they've proved to be.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
In the past I'd build myself a new rig every 12-18 months, but I'm going to be taking a hiatus so I can focus on my schooling more so than I have in recent years.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
Although I'm not Canadian, I figured 'why not'? Going in order of the wording: 69.666666667. Going by PEMDAS: 140.


----------



## Dude5082

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't own an SSD. I don't plan on purchasing any in the future due to their price.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I would considering Intel and OCZ for their price and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a new PC every 2-3 years.


----------



## sprower

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No. I'd love to... just not affordable atm with my budget.
*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel, Crucial.. maybe OCZ or Corsair dependent on reliability improvements with a few things I find unacceptable after reading about problems with them recently. Price/Perf and Reliability are all that matter. If a new brand called Turd popped up out of no where and had a less costly high performing ssd's (top performance isn't even an issue if the price is right) I'd buy them up in a heartbeat. Unless of course they fail and or disintegrate prematurely then price/perf doesn't mean a thing.
*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Based off the last couple years 18-24..
*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* Math?... Dem Canadians xD


----------



## feltadox1337

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, and yes for my next build after I graduate.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel or Crucial.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years. Upgrades every 12 months.


----------



## masterofevil22

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own a 60gb Vertex for boot, progs and BF3







I may go for a larger one in the future; I need more high performance space.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'd like to check out the drives from OCZ, Intel and Kingston and maybe A.Data. I like those brands and they all have some good performing drives and larger capacities that I'd like for uncompromising larger amounts of data and obviously holding program files.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I do a completely new build maybe every 3 years if I can get away with it. I buy new parts ALL the Time tho. I upgrade my GPU, CPU, SSD and HDD's as needed.

I'm not Canadian and I'm not sure aboot numbers


----------



## andynolife

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I own one each of all X25-M 160gb, 80gb and a X25-V 40gb and a 30gb Kingston SSDNow V
I am looking for a new SSD in the near future because of SATA3.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel because of the reliability. I had a Patriot SSD and it died in the first day. I would like to try an OCZ but the reliability is a big concern for me.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 18 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

If 125 + 45 / 3 - 13 = 127
If ((125 + 45) / 3) - 13 = 43.666666.... or 43 2/3rds.


----------



## npham858

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not currently own an SSD, and I plan on purchasing one when the prices get cheaper.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I would consider Intel, Crucial, and Corsair. Price and reliability are main factors, with performance being the third leading factor in my decision.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a new PC every 2-3 years or so.


----------



## Mr. 13

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Nope, yeah when they go on sale

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial M4, Price and reliable.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## XiCynx

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I currently do not own and SSD I instead have 4 Samsung 500GB HDD's in RAID 0. Great performance, Horrible Reliability. I was planning on buying one here in the near future in about 4 months, but we will see based on how this turns out.









*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
If I were going to purchase one it would be either Crucial or Intel as they are at the top and only the best is what we do here on OCN.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I used to purchase a new PC every 9-12 months, but as of lately I have learned that there are only certain core components that need to be upgraded in order to stay in the game. Graphics Cards are the big one, followed by Hard Drives and then the cooling equipment.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
American for LIFE!


----------



## FEAST

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I mean, yeah, I have an ssd. Intel 510. But, I'm like, ******ed, so i'm not sure if it counts. You see, I got it and when I first installed da windows 7 6 months ago it blew my house down. Cuz like the speed. Its fast. But I defragmented it like 3 times and also I have 3 regular HDD's in my computer so things like opening "my computer" take just as long as they always have on regular disk drives. Okay, so it's not that big of a deal. It's just my computer. Except oh wait it is a big deal because I open "my computer" 50 times a day. Applications installed on C:// still rage. Installations - blazing fast. I will never go back to regular hdd's. Ever. Not even if they were faster than ssd's. Okay, maybe I would go back then.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I am really considering replacing my 1TB drives with some pci drives. I hate to take up a pci slot but pci drives look really cool. And I hear they are fast. Really I would do anything to get my spinpoint F3's out of the equation. They aren't just slow...they hurt my ssd performance as well...

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Hahahahahahahahah. Are you serious? This is OCN. We don't buy PC's here. We buy parts. My machine is constantly morphing into new machines as I replace things. Always one thing at a time. Like the autobots. Specifically, megatron.

Megatron is the coolest.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

I didn't know they had math up in canada.... : /

But the answer is 2. Two is my favorite number. Is two a number or a word?

Anyways, I think SSD's are louder than normal hard drives. You are probably thinking WUT? But my brand new AX850 PSU makes a high pitch hiss buzz noise. Like somewhere in between a viper and an angry cat. I even RMA'd it. Still the same. This is like the quietest psu on da market! I think the SSD is causing it to buzz. Someone else said it was da SSD. I have yet to isolate it to know for sure but if it causes a buzzy PSU then SSD's are louder than my shock mounted HDD's.

Yeeeeeee

Anyways I really wish someone would get off their bum so that I could use my GPU's for processing. I have a lot of audio applications that will run 70 or so effects and a 2600k at 5ghz just cant handle it....


----------



## laythor

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Toss up between Intel and Crucial. Performance and reliability are my only concerns when picking an storage device.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? New PC for home use at least 1 to 2 times a year.


----------



## Spykerv

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes. I do plan on purchasing another in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, OCZ (petrol), Crucial because of price and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12-18 months


----------



## NoL

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own a Micron SSD. It's nice, but two sectors have "Decayed" (it was an original batch) right outside of my warranty time. Which as it always happens, is horrible. But, it works with the ocassional BSOD on boot. So, just leave the dang computer on.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I was thinking Intel. Not Micron again, that's for sure.
For me, it's more about the price and reliability. Intel or another top-shelf would be nice.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
A new PC? Never. I slowly upgrade when I can. New videocard every 2-3 years, new CPU/mobo maybe every 4-5. So I never start from scratch I'd say.
But it's quick enough.


----------



## kevindb1234

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?no never had one but was thinking about it when i can afford it i hear they are really fast.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel or Samsung heard good things about both. reliability is the reason for my choices but what goes better with an Intel board.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? i do not purhase them i build my own like the control over quality of parts that go in them every so every 12 months or less funds permitting .


----------



## SightUp

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, and yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel. We sell them at work and they are the only ones that don't come back.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Define new PC. I get a new mobo/CPU every other Intel release and a new GPU every other series release. I guess this takes a full 12-24 months to occur.


----------



## Buska103

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No, I do not currently own an SSD. I am planning to purchase one when the price/GB drops.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Crucial. Great price, great performance, and I hear they are generally reliable.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
3-4 years.


----------



## ?Dirty?

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*yes, yep, need next gen controllers/size*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*ocz/intel/Samsung/Crucial for their reliablity, support and performance.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*i try to save up for Upgrades every 1-3 years*


----------



## samuals

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I do not ATM, I would like to purchase one just need the funds haha

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Kingston and Corsair, good reviews and I like the look

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I lde like one every week but I plan for every 12-24 months depending on when and what is out


----------



## 269500

1) We are currently in the process of building a home server and there is debate between SAS or SSD drives as the main running drives. We would most likely be purchasing dual for safety purposes.

2) Of all my research, Intel has been the only brand that people recommend to me, and Intel is the only brand i haven't heard people having many issues with. I have looked into Corsair, and OCZ.

3) 2 - 3 years.

4) Near Toronto Ontario: 43


----------



## TK421

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*1. No, but would definitely buy one (64GB) if under $110

2. Intel. Because heard good reviews. And Intel chipset would probably work better with Intel SSD.

3. About 3 years or more

4. I'm asian but. 127*


----------



## malishious_intent

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do not own an SSD now. I do plan to have one on the next computer I purchase.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? When I do go looking for an SSD I am looking for an Intel SSD. My main choosing factors will be price and read speed.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Once every 3-4 years.


----------



## {uZa}DOA

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I currently own a Crucial M4 128GB SSD but, I really would love to get another to put some of my games on.. I plan on purchasing 1 or 2 depending on my tax return.. LOL*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel 520 series is my #1 choice because of performance and reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I am always upgrading my PC so I would have to say 12 months or less. I'm usually a generation behind tho..*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*I am a United States resident.*


----------



## NoDoubtFilms

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Currently looking at them. Never been able to test one so I'm skeptical if it's worth the price. Will probably buy one before summer regardless if I can.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
A couple, mostly focused on reviews and $/GB. My top 2 would have to OCZ, seem to be the cheapest per GB. Intel, also reasonably priced per GB and seems to always be a top competitor in speed.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't typically buy a whole new PC. But I typically upgrade my computer atleast twice a year. Last year it was hard drive, video card, and 2nd monitor. This year I'm looking at SSDs, and more RAM.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian


----------



## Bob Santana

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No and no, a little out of my budget at the moment.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? If I were to buy one, Crucial, Samsung, Intel (price, performance, and reliability of these three brands)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? It's generally in a constant state of upgrade.


----------



## GuilT1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not own an SSD, nor do I have the funding to do so. Which in a sense makes an SSD uncessary as my computer runs just fine without one. But, I would love to have one if I could afford one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I would go with either Intel, OCZ, or Samsung. I go with brands that are trusted by fellow computer geeks.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Roughly every 12 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian.


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


1.) Yes, I currently own two. Intel 320 Series 160GB for my gaming laptop and a 40GB for a Dell laptop.

2.) Well, if I plan to purchase _another_ SSD, it'll be Intel again. Reason because I was recommended Intel by friends, and I've been having great experience with Intel. Reliability is definitely something I like about Intel.









3.) Well, define _"new"_.







Whether it is _brand new_ or _new to me_, however I will answer this in two ways. When it comes to old school computers, such as DOS gaming, then about 12-18 months or less. For brand new computers, I say 2-3 years or longer.


----------



## zoson

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes. Yes if I run out of space.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Samsung, Crucial

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12-18 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm american, but I saw many wrong answers and decided to answer this correctly.

First, the evaluation is as follows. No parenthesis are defined in the original description:

125 + 45 / 3 - 13

PEMDAS: Parenthesis, Exponents, Multiplication, Division, Addition, Subtraction - in that order.

-> 45/3 = 15

So the equation becomes:
-> 125 + 15 - 13 = ?
-> 140 - 13 = ?
? = 127


----------



## Renton577

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No I don't own one byt have been looking into one for preformance reasons.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Ether an OCZ or an Intel im not sure yet but it would be for preformance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Anywhere from 6 to 12 months and I dont buy the computer I build them so I actually buy each individiual part

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian but its 127


----------



## virtualmadden

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes. I may purchase more depending on need.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
G.Skill, Corsair, Crucial, and OCZ based on who has a decent price and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I used to buy one every 6 years, but now I slowly upgrade a home built system.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not Canadian, but should be 127.


----------



## C6ZR1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, most likely will not be purchasing one for a long time.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Have not really looked into different brands since I'm not going to be purchasing one.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Born in the US of A. 'Merica!


----------



## ndtoan

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
- Nope. I think if I have enough money, I'll buy one.









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
- Crucial, Corsair or Intel

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- 2 years


----------



## steezebe

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes & No.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
ADATA if I were due to reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I probably cycle upgrade components every three years on average, but some faster than others.

4) Order of operations. peeps. 127.


----------



## gadgetjunkie

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not own one but would love to (hint, hint). I have not planned on purchasing one myself due to cost.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
No plans to purchase unless prices come down

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade when I can, but I just purchased a brand new laptop. Its been 6 years since Ive had a new one.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian.


----------



## blangblang

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, I currently own an SSD. I am considering buying another one in the near future, but am having trouble choosing a sweetspot for price/capacity.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel and Crucial, both because of my previous experience with their products.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I typically keep a machine for around three years, replacing one of my three machines every year or so.


----------



## Greygoose1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I'd like another OCZ to raid with my current SSD. price, performance, and reliability are all factors*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Usually around 2-3 years.*


----------



## ACARDINAL

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Currently no. I do plan on purchasing one as I am building a gaming rig but it is coming along slow due to college eating all my money.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)*Looking into OCZ,Intel and Samsung dude to there good reviews and prices*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years) *I have not purchased a new PC in a long time so over 3 years but recently had to purchase a notebook for college but I am building my own PC currently.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I'm not Canadian.*


----------



## xxslay3rxx

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No i don't currently have one but would love to have one in the future!*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I would definitley buy an intel SSD, love the reliablility and performance from the proceesors*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I try to keep my current system up to date and buy new parts ever 12-18 months*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Live in U.S.A.


----------



## epsilon777

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I currently own 2 SSDs. One 60 GB Crucial M4, and a 128 Crucial M4. I chose the Crucial M4s over Intel because at the time the price was better. I'm currently in the market for a 250+ GB SSD, however I am waiting to make any purchase until the price is right.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I'm considering Crucial, Intel, and Samsung. So far I have had a good experience with Crucial. Price is important to me, however reliability is also important. Finding the correct ratio is somewhat difficult.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I purchase the core of a new PC every 12-18months. Prior to the price inflation of HDs, I used to purchase HDs once every 2 months.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
N/A


----------



## Mule928

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No. I am considering a purchase for my current pc.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I am currently looking at Mushkin's ssd, primarily based on performance. I have been undecided between the higher price for top performance & aggressive pricing on other drives.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?18-24 months

4) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 43.66666667


----------



## Eaglesfan251

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I do not currently own an SSD. I am planning to purchase one when the price/GB drops.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial. Great price, great performance, and I hear they are generally reliable.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
3-4 years.

4) USA


----------



## -retaliation-

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
no I do not, id love to considering the prices of HDD right now, especially considering I just did a fresh build, but still outside the budget, ive done a few builds for friends/customers though, I havnt started recommending them yet since I dont have any personal experiance with them
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or OCZ because of price and performance I might try a kingston just because of brand loyalty with thier ram
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I do a fresh build for myself about once a year sometimes ill let it slide for an extra 6months
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
(Canadian Resident B.C.) 127


----------



## supremo0824

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, i do not own an SSD as of the moment. and yes i do plan to invest in this technology in the near future.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
im looking into getting either Intel, OCZ, or Patriot.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 12 - 18 months


----------



## krajee

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes and yes.*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Lower end OCZ or Corsair because they're cheaper.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*12-18 months*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*127*


----------



## turdferguson

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes and yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, OCZ or Crucial

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18-24 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
made in America


----------



## TJBv3

*1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I do not currently own an SSD. I was planning on purchasing an SSD when I can got enough spare money for one, but as a poor college student I'm not too sure when that may be.

*2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I was looking into OCZ because they seem to have a good price to performance ratio, Corsair because I've always trusted them and everything I've ever purchased from them has been extremely reliable, and Intel because they have some of the fastest SSD's on the market and are also very reliable.

*3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I don't really ever purchase an entire new PC. I usually purchase major upgrades (motherboards, cpu's, ram, gpu's, and psu's) every 2 to 3 years, and minor upgrades (cases, HDD's, disk drives, etc...) every year or 2 depending on what I'm doing with my computer at the time. Currently, I'm in the process of setting up my computer as a home studio for writing electronic dance music.









Good luck to all!


----------



## importpsycho

1) Yes, Yes

2) Crucial/Intel performance/rereliability

3) 12months or less

4) 123


----------



## MrHarris

In!









1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not own an SSD, whenever I build my next setup it will definitely be SSD

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I was thinking of Intel or Corsair

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Usually once every 2 years, but seems like my current build will last 4 years, just had to swap the video card out.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Kilzon

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Do not own an SSD yet due to price/wife issues*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Have considered Crucial & Intel amongst others depending on who is better price/performance at the time I'm looking*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Roughly 12-24 months w/ many upgrades in between*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *U.S.A. Baby*


----------



## AlphaHotel94

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
-Yes. I received a 60GB OCZ Vertex III for Christmas for my first build. I'm planning on purchasing another in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
-I was looking to purchase either an Intel or Crucial SSD, as I've heard these are the most reliable.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I prefer to build my own PCs, so ~4 years or so. I like to build PC's for people, and I'm always willing to donate or suggest parts.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I AM NOT CANADIAN BUT I'M A MATH NERD*:127.


----------



## FixedgearIain

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No, I do intend on getting one as a boot drive for windows 7 if I can afford one soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Price/Brand/Review ratings.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years.


----------



## Blackasaurus

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
-No SSD currently but I have been looking to upgrade

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
-I was going to get the OCZ Agility 3 240gb, mainly because of the price and it is the size that I was looking for

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I usually upgrade once a year and do a full rebuild every 2-3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
USA (but IF I were to do this^ I would remember to use the order of operations)


----------



## CpBoy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, but i am currently going to purchase one in a few months.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
When i'm going to purchase a ssd i will be looking at Intel, Crucial and OCZ drives because they are some of the best drives out there for the reliability and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
About every 18-24 months.

4) n/a


----------



## irule311

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently own one, and i am planing to get more in the future if the price drops.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial or Intel because of the performance and reliably.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 3 years or so

Hope i win


----------



## Tunnelvision77

In!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't currently own one but im looking to purchase one in the near future as a boot drive. Just wish the gig per dollar wasn't so much.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Right now Crucial seems to be the best bet as far as SSD go price and reliability ive noticed a lot of the ocz drives tend to fail pretty early on. have heard nothing but good things from Crucial

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12 months give or take usually upgrade slowly through the year.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Croft

1) No. I naturally want one really bad. I probably will purchase one on the future because I edit video alot on my PC and speed is incredibly important to me.

2) I've heard the best things about Crucial and Intel drives. For me the most important thing is a the price/performance ratio.

3) I don't really purchase new PCs, I just keep upgrading the one I own. I do a major upgrade every 5 months or so.


----------



## Soul.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I don't own one. And yes, I was planning on buying one in the near future

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I've considered Intel, Mushkin and OCZ, because of relatively low prices

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a new PC about every 18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## Warhaven

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yup. OCZ Agility 3. As far as purchasing a new one, probably not. Saving all my pennies for new home.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

If I were to purchase an SSD, I'd go with Intel or Corsair, probably.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Trick question? I buy a new component about once every 18-24 months. Whether it be a new video card, motherboard/CPU, etc., but not an entirely new PC.


----------



## Zerodameaon

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Just purchased a Crucial M4 because of price. If I see a deal on something comparable to the M4 I will pick it up.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel would be my first choice for reliability and performance based off of my research but price wise they are out of my reach. If I want a cheap drive that performance is not to big of a factor I would go OCZ Agility 3 based on price. Based on how much I have to spend Crucial M4 is seeming like the best bang for the buck.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't buy new prebuilt PCs. That being said my last full from the ground up(after being out of computers for 4 years) was less then a year ago but I upgrade my hardware when needed and add something new every 5 or so months.


----------



## NsRhea

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes. I plan on buying two more in the near future to run a RAID setup as well.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I own a crucial c300 and have had no issues with it so far. I may go with another c300 but I'm a huge intel fan; great quality hardware.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I purchase a new PC once every 3-4 years. I spend my money up front and stick with it until I get the next huge upgrade.


----------



## justinsane15

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *-Yes, I have a 60gb Crucial M4 in my newest build.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *-I would consider Crucial, Samsung, Corsair, Kingston or Intel b/c of their reputation for quality and their rave reviews and recommendations.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *-Typically every three years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *-US resident.*


----------



## fishinfiend

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. Yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Yes, I was thinking OCZ, Crucial, or Intel. OCZ and Intel for Brand. OCZ and Crucial for the price. All of the them for the ratings.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 Years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Artimus1000

Quote:
1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Not yet. But I want, oh boy, do I want! As soon as I can, mostly a matter of the differential between my wants, and my can haves. Unfortunately this is a disturbingly large differential
.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Why Intel of course. What else am I going to say when they are giving one away, (to me







*crosses fingers, then knocks them on wood desk*)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Well if you count desktops and laptops, plus the ones I buy for family. They pay, but I even have to go to the store to pick it up for them. That's right before I set it up turn it on and then run it throught the setup and registration for them, install the ... well you get the idea I am the family (extended not nuclear) IT go to guy, eh ahem, person. PC savey, yes pc savey, not so much. Oh yeah the answer for the question. As an average more then 1 PC a year but not quit so low as a PC every 6 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Ok, first off born, bred and live as an american citizen. Secondly, since this enigamatic math puzzle is not written as an equation, as many have noted, so there are differing answers based on the unknown intent of the threads author. If this was addressed in the thousand plus responces, I didn't read them all, so I will never know. So possible answers include:

A: 43 2/3
B: -17
C: 127
D: 120 1/2

So, please pick me, please!!!!! I REALLY want any one of these Intel 520 series SSD badboys!


----------



## mjoc13

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
- currently do not own one. Yes, hopefully by summer time.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
- Crucial and Intel, mostly for reliability and performance from the reviews and benchmarks i've read

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- probably new components every 18-24 months, although i think my currenty 2600k will keep me happy longer.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
- Depending on how you read it, but 127 seems to make the most sense; as a fraction isn't a nice skill testing question









Thanks OCN and Intel for this chance!

cheers


----------



## Azakai

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I currently own a Crucial m4. Whether I plan on buying another one in the near future depends on my financial situation - I'd definitely purchase another one for the other computers if I had the spare money.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial, Intel and Samsung - Crucial based on how promptly and professionally they handled the 5200 hour bug on the M4 drives, Intel based on overall reliability figures and their handling of the 8MB bug, and Samsung because of their large presence in the server market.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Whenever my current hardware feels outdated - so probably once every 4-5 years.


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

Thanks for the opportunity!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own 2 60 GB Agility 3's by OCZ. No not at the moment.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ, I've never had any random BSODS, frags, or problems what so ever!

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Never, I upgrade my PC every 3-4 months though!

Nick


----------



## squishysquishy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I have a 90GB ssd for caching on my secondary rig. I would love to have a real SSD. mine is a toy 

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I have an OZC...its okay. not as fast

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 5 years I go all out.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Not Canadian, but i am not a hater


----------



## bei fei

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I plan to buy a larger SSD when the price drops.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I do not have a particular brand in mind. The main factors that will sway my purchasing decision include but are not limited to performance, price, reliability. Mainly I want a fast large SSD for a great price that works all the time.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I am always upgrading my PC.


----------



## AuraNova

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do not own an SSD. I had contemplating it for a long time, but the price right now is too much. So I am really waiting for Windows 8 to come out before I ever considered it.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I had been looking for OCZ (brand rep, price and performance) or Mushkin (brand rep, performance) SSDs, but I would generally shop for what had the best performance vs. price.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I buy parts really on an "as needed" basis. One thing I was planning to do soon was a RAM upgrade. I don't expect to do a full upgrade for a while.*


----------



## fruitflavor

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No SSD owned at the moment. I may get one for laptop budget allowing.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Samsung and OCZ for performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
It depends but every 18-24 months at the moment.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
This depends on where you want me to be as a Canadian studying in US. Answer is 127


----------



## 66racer

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes I own one and looking for another one soon.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Corsair force 3 or force gt, need more than 120GB and in the 180GB corsair has best pricing*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I constantly upgrade, so I guess this can be a 6-12month response*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I live in warm sunny California







*


----------



## Bassdoken

1) *Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I currently do not own an SSD, but I am planning on purchasing one within the next couple of months.

2) *If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I've mostly looked at Intel and Crucial's offerings, but I would consider getting a Patriot, Mushkin, or Corsair drive as well.

The biggest thing I look for in a drive is reliability, then speed.

3) *How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every 12 to 18 months.


----------



## ewoktrooper

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own one SSD and am looking to get a hold of another one for my new build.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I am considering Intel for their reliability and good track record with SSDsand their overall performance, and I am also looking at Corsair because i currently own a Corsair SSD and it has given me no issues as of yet.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18-24 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## computerdude92

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Currently no, but I do plan on buying one within a few years.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'd buy an Intel SSD for sure, since they seem to be one of the most popular and reliable.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Not very often. I try to get the most use out of my computers rather than ditching them for new ones. I'd say every 3-6 years is my average.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Not applicable, I am an American resident.


----------



## glockateer

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't own a SSD but I'm thinking about getting one to load windows/games from.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Crucial for the price/performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
A mid-range pc every 2-3 years generally.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm American.


----------



## NXZ-MEAD

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No, I don't. Yes I plan on purchasing three, one for my laptop and one for my sig rig!*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel for performance/reliability crucial or corsair for price*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years, but I upgrade*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I am from the US but according to the PEMDAS order of operations, the answer would be 127.


----------



## Bboy500

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No and Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel - I trust the quality.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 Years


----------



## dodger.blue

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Within the next couple of months.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Looking at a Crucial M4 64gb to use for Intel Smart Response Technology as I can't afford a bigger one for use as a dedicated drive. The price and performance are astounding and the reliability of this particular model is reputable.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
18-24 months


----------



## That Guy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Indeed, I have one in my desktop that happens to be an Intel 510 series. I would like to buy one, but I need to save for a home.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
If I were, it would be an Intel or a Samsung. I look for the best performance with the highest reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12-18 months as needed.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Potato.


----------



## PuntyMario

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No I do not have an ssd but I do intend to buy one quite soon actually since the memory aspect of my build is holding everything down. In dire need of one really but the old bank is running dry*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Brand isnt much of an issue but if I had to choose either OCZ Or Intel. Reliability and performance are what matter to me so these two brand should be able to deliver*.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Only bought one and have continuously been upgrading it piece by piece. Better experience that way*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*127*


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

1) No, I was planning to buy 2 for some raid 0 action, and then the Vita got my attention.

2) Samsung, Corsair and Intel would be my top 3 choices.

3) Its more of a upgrade cycle then just buying all new parts...my sig is brand new tho.

4) USA : D


----------



## Electroneng

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I currently own two. One is an Intel X25V and one is a crucial 300 series. I do plan on buying several more in the future*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I Prefer Intel, Crucial, and Samsung brands. I will make my purchase amongst these brands by considering the best Price-to-Performance ratio*

*Winning one of these drives helps shut the door on my Crucial and Samsung considerations. Intel will be No. 1. (please forward this to Intel).*









Intel drives are very attractive in my systems.











3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I upgrade and or swap out parts every few months on my systems. I do not buy new systems as I continuously upgrade*

4) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I am not Canadian but I love Math so I must play with this.
With no parenthesis this must be done left to right in order, 125 + 45 = 170. 170/3 = 56.666667. 56.66667-13 =
43.666667*

*Lets assume that grouping was erroneously left out and the equation should have been 125 plus (45 divided by 3) minus 13. Then
125 + (15) - 13 = 127*


----------



## airisom2

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I don't currently own an SSD. I was going to purchase one, but then I took an HDD to the knee







. With all jokes aside, I am planning on buying one, but I don't have any money...literally



2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Mushkin, Intel, and Crucial because, in my opinion, they are the best SSD companies out there, and they consistently make great, reliable products that perform very well.



3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have never purchased a whole computer before. The computer I have now is a gift that my parents gave me back in 2008. With the money that I've been getting since then, I try to upgrade whatever I can when my wallet allows it. Being the jobless High School student I am, I don't have the luxury of dumping $1k + on a computer.



4) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



127 (US Citizen)


----------



## Itglows

1. No, I will probably get one soon

2. I Haven't looked into it yet.

3. 2-4 years usually


----------



## bighoppins

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? (Yes have one in my gaming rig and laptop.)

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why? (I like kingston because Im a broke college student and they are cheap, crucials are good when found on sale, intels are great too.)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I always upgrade. Been with the same pc for 3 years but I have changed everything including the case so technically Its new.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Only half Canadian but don't live there.


----------



## Eternalightwithin

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I don't

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Crucial M4. I like Performance and Reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2-3 years I start fresh and buy a whole new computer.

4) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
45 / 3 = 15 + 125 = 140 - 13 = *127* (US Resident)


----------



## Aramaki23

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not and yes i am

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, curcial, patriot reliability is most important then price then speed then size

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? every 4 years

This SSD would make my year lol


----------



## JCW7778

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I don't currently own a SSD, but I will be getting one for my upcoming college years. I need a faster laptop for college because the one I'm currently running is outdated and is considerably slow. Plus I need something to do in my free time.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*The brands I was considering getting were Crucial, Corsair Force, Intel, or Samsung. The price did factor in when making my list because affordability is my number goal, but reliability is also great.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I purchase PC every 3 years when they begin to fail and/or become too slow. Purchasing a pc every 3 years helps me not go crazy buying stuff that will just be outdated the very next month and it is just enough time that my computer will salvaged for spare parts or reused.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*I'm not Canadian, thank god.*


----------



## Nightbird

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes (128GB OCZ VERTEX3 MAXIOPS) and Yes (soon)

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel and Samsung for reliability and performance, price and brand are less important

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years


----------



## strap624

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I have a new samsung 830 series, crucial c300, and an agility 2. I plan on possibly getting a 2nd 830 for raid.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
intel, crucial, samsung. Price/performance ratio.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Mobo, CPU, RAM upgrade every 1.5-2 years. Gpu(s) every 2 years. Not at the same time usually staggered.


----------



## Mortisangelica

1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes I have a ocz 40 gb drive, I was planning on upgrading to a larger drive in the future*

2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I was thinking of ocz cuase of the price and mine has work well so far*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I do a full upgrade about every 18-24 months, but as long as this one plays all my games at settings I want I think It will stay longer.*
4. What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*127 Not Canadian but it does not say anything about the Canadian bit in the official rules.*


----------



## Hfire3

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes to both questions. I am currently looking to upgrade a laptop with an SSD.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial, Intel, and Samsung. In order of consideration: reliability, price, performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Usually every 3-5 years with upgrading throughout the cycle, but I am considering two new builds over the next 12-18 months.

*Do we ever do freebies just for the members outside of North America? That way we could make them feel special.


----------



## Tempest_Inc

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1. Yes, Yes
2. I wait to see who has good pricing for size and speed, but the biggest factor is peer reviews saying it's a quality device.
3. Usually every 48 months or so.
4. I live n the USA so no math for me.


----------



## yellowyannick

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, at the moment i possess a Corsair Force GT in 120GB. And yes, i really want to buy more of these! SSD's complete convinced me since i bought this one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I like the corsair, because their products normally are rather high end. for example you don't need to update your drivers, when you install them the first time. They are already Up To Date! In contrast you have to do that with OCZ's Agilitys and Vertex'. Another thing I appreciate is the Sandforce Controller SF-2281, which is really powerful while compressing data. 500MB/s guarateed.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I am working with my first computer since i started gaming, which i bought 14 months ago. Im planning to buy a new machine in about 3 months. It should be a real performance beast and watercooled. so its every 12 to 18 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not form canada, but that's the result:
125+(45*(1/3))-13=127 folowing this rule:
Parenthesis, Exponents, Multiply, Divide, Add, Subtract.
One memonic is "People Eat More Donuts After School"


----------



## coc_james

1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No, not currently. Yes, plans on buying two.*
2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, Patriot, Kingston Hyper X, Corsair. Price, performance, reliability, and brand all play a factor.*
3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I Build a new system whenever a game comes out that my system can no longer handle effectively.*


----------



## markm75

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes, once prices become more reasonable. For certain.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Any of the reliably rated ones such as Samsung, Intel, etc.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *About every 24 months.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *NA*


----------



## ZixacunX

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I currently do not own an SSD but I was planning to buy one or two soon in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I would probably go with Intel or cruicial, I never really had good experiences with OCZ. Also I just like Intel (even though I have an amd cpu)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade my computer every 12-18 months and maybe purchase a new one in 2 to 3 years.


----------



## ramrod84

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I am currently using a Crucial M4 128GB and i just ordered a second one today.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I went with Crucial due to the high amount of positive reviews.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I get a new pc about every 2-3 years with a few upgrades in between.


----------



## Grimfire

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
-I do not currently own an SSD, I may be able to swing it once I get my tax return.. Hopefully.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
-I've heard good things about OCZ, Corsair, and Intel SSD's.. And from what reviews I have read they all seem reliable and well priced.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
-I usually get a whole new PC every 3-5 years. But I upgrade when needed throughout that time. I just assembled my new rig 3 months ago, so it is time for my first upgrade (SSD).


----------



## Darkerson

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Just got an OCZ 60GB Agility 3 and I love it!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Whatever is the fastest yet most cost effective.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? About every 3 years.

Thanks!


----------



## PositiveKarma

Quote:


> *1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*


1) I do not currently own an SSD. I was hoping to get one around July or August of 2012.

2) I was considering either an OCZ SSD or an Intel SSD. Just because that's what my friends use and I've heard good things about them.

3) I'd say around ever 2-3 years. Other than that I'm constantly upgrading my PC's that I use.

4) Not Canadian BUT, according to PEMDAS it's 127. Disregarding PEMDAS 43.6666 repeating.


----------



## jcm42398

1) I currently own a Corsair Force GT 128GB SSD, I would be looking to get another to add capacity in the near future

2) I think price and reliability are the top two factors. Brands I considered were Corsair, Crucial, Intel, and Samsung

3) I typically get a new PC every 2-3 years

4) not Canadian


----------



## Angrybutcher

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I currently own a Crucial C300 128gb and Intel X25-M 80gb. If I buy another "soon", it will be a small, 32gb or 64gb drive for a boot device in my Budget BOINCer.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
For the Budget BOINC rig, I would buy whatever is cheap and used, as performance isn't a huge issue in that system. For my main system, I would likely upgrade to a Crucial M4.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Every time I build a system, I tell myself I won't upgrade it for 2+ years. I've failed at that with my current system, having had various tweaks purchased every month, for the past 6 months lol

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
Not Canadian


----------



## gorb

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1) No. Not really.
2) N/A
3) I haven't purchased a "new pc" in years. I just upgrade pieces of it here and there whenever I feel like it.
4) N/A


----------



## Delphinus

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I was planning to buy one, but lack of funds have caused an OCZ drive to sit in my Amazon cart for a very long time.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I considered Intel and several others. Had decided on an OCZ because it had good performance and capacity for the money. Things have changed a lot since the last time I went shopping for SSDs however.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I usually do a partial or complete rebuild of my computer every 3-4 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 43.6 repeating.


----------



## darklink

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Do not currently own but have been very interested in purchasing sooner rather than later.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? From what I've read and have seen other people running, I would either go with an Intel SSD (320/520 series) or Corsair Force GT series.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I wouldn't say I ever really fully purchase a PC. Just keep adding and changing parts every few months.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes I do own one, but I want more.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

OCZ because they're priced pretty good but also have the best performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I incrementally upgrade my PC components every 6-12~ months depending if, say, a major GPU revision gets released.


----------



## cipsaz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

- Yes, I do.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

- Considering Intel brand because I currently have one and don't want another brand.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

- I would say every 2-3 years.


----------



## Ferrari353

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Proud Intel 320 owner! I am not planning on purchasing a new SSD in the near future unless I find an insanely good deal that I can't pass up on a a good, reliable SATA 3 SSD.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I am not considering one now, but the reason I bought my Intel 320 (120GB btw) was because on Black Friday at Amazon, the prices were ridiculously low. My 120GB Intel 320 was only $110 after the rebate. If I had had more money, I would have gotten the 160GB which I think was $140 or $145 after MIR. All the prices were ridiculously low and I'd heard great things about Intel SSDs.

If I were to buy a new SSD I'd go with one of the reliable, well known companies such as Kingston, Intel, Samsung, etc.

Currently, the Intel 520 scares me a bit because they went with a SandForce Controller which has known reliability issues with other companies such as OCZ, Corsair, etc. Hopefully Intel figured out how to fix these issues.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

2-3 years or over 3 years depending on money and what new technology has come out.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

I'm American, but the rules said all questions had to be answered so to be technically correct, it should be answered by everyone.

The answer is 127


----------



## Spct

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, I do not own a SSD. Yes, I look daily for deals at the egg.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel is tops on my list because it covers all the bases on product build and reliability. Corsair, and OCZ follow simply because of decent reviews and price point.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

This is the first rig I built and it's fast approaching it's second birthday. I got the itch to build another. Short answer, 2-3 yrs

4) just in case... 43.66666666...... Or 127.

(Yeah i edited in the 127, although without brackets i would duel anyone with pistols at 30 paces it's not 127.)

(125 plus (45 divided by 3)) minus 13 = 127


----------



## FlyingNugget

1) I do own a SSD. Do not plan on buying one in the near future.
2) I would be interested in buying an Intel. Best Price/performance and reliability from my past experiences.
3) I usually build a new computer every 2-3 years.
4) 43.66


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*No. Yes.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel or Kingston*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Every 2-3 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*(45/3)+125+13*


----------



## Maddoxman

1. Yes, a Crucial M4 128GB. And Yes, in all future builds I will have an SSD.

2. I consider all brands, but Intel and Crucial are my current 2 top picks. Price is most important to me, followed closely by performance.

3. I build a new PC every 18-24 months.


----------



## TwistedDivision

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, and yes eventually when I get enough money.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsair and Intel because I have faith in those brands and they both have excellent performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I haven't "purchased" a new PC since 04-05-2010, how ever I have bought new parts and such.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian


----------



## mitchcook420

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Currently do not own one but would like too









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I was thinking either Intel or Kingston because of price/performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 years usually just parts

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

125 + 45 / 3 - 13 = 127

((125 + 45) / 3) - 13 = 43.666666.... or 43 2/3rds.


----------



## ghasmanjr

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not currently own one, but I am definitely planning on purchasing one because Battlefield 3 takes soooooo long to load.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I am considering Intel for their reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchased a computer last January and I have just upgraded it until it is what it is today. I will not be upgrading for about 4 years after I get my 7970 and an SSD.

4) Not Canadian

Thanks for giving away these masterpieces


----------



## doco

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, I currently own four SSDs and I might plan to buy another one when Ivy Bridge comes out.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I look at the overall feedback consumers have posted over the internet and then take into consideration the reliability, price, and how their customer service is. I have no brand loyalty unless they have an awesome track record in all three areas I just mentioned when purchasing a product of theirs.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I upgrade every two to three generations of new chipset platforms. I currently still use LGA775 with a C2D E8400 running. I think it's about time I upgrade to Ivy Bridge when it comes out.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
I live in the U.S. and have no affiliation with this question


----------



## Stvwndr219

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own an x25-m G2 80GB SSD and a 256GB Samsung SSD

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Samsung, Crucial - for reliability, I don't do disk writes often enough that fast read/write speeds make a difference but I use my computer every day and I need it to boot up every day.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
3-5 years, hopefully this i7 build will be rock solid for a while. I know for sure that my water cooling system will last that long at least (hopefully)

4) Not Canadian

Thanks!


----------



## soccerwing19

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I do not. I do plan on purchasing one in the future to give them a shot. Never knew they existed until I was looking into building my first computer. Unfortunately, I couldn't purchase one with my build as it did not fit the budget of the build.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Most definately Intel based off of personal experience. With every Intel product I have ever had, whether it was in the family computer, or personal laptop for school, they have never given out on me. To this day I still use my 10+ year old IBM laptop running with an Intel Processor in it (even though it only has 256MB of RAM heh).

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Built my very first build about a month ago. I like to keep using my products until they absolutely give out on me and it is time to replace them.
That being said, it will probably be another 2-3 years before I look into either heavily upgrading or building a whole new one from scratch.

4) Eh... I'm not Canadian.

Awesome contest! =)


----------



## Iskaryotes

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes. I am planning to buy another for RAID 0 Config.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Samsung. Because my first one is Samsung and I would like to RAID with the same hard drive.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over 3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I am from Jersey!!! But I am Asian so I HAVE to answer this: 127.


----------



## NismoTyler

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
A) I don't currently own a solid state hard drive. It's my next purchase!

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel 520 all the way! 6GB/s ftw

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Built not bought. Never had an issue!


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iskaryotes*
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
> I am from Jersey!!! But I am Asian so I HAVE to answer this: 127.


Not Sure if Serious....


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*
> 
> Not Sure if Serious....


I just noticed that too but my android phone got 127 also, something is wrong with the built in calculator lol


----------



## snoogins

Just purchased a crucial m4. Will probably buy another one in a few weeks. I purchase a new computer about every 12 months (or at least parts)


----------



## Awful

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Currently, no. However I do plan to purchase one or two (if possible) in the next couple months*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Corsair - I've never had a single problem for anything of their's, and their prices are solid so win/win for me*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*It was roughly 1.5 years between my previous two builds. I would like to do a new build this year.*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Thankfully I'm not Canadian







*


----------



## SgtBigRig

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?:
*I do own an SSD, I would really hate to go through windows installation again but 60gb just aint enough!*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*No I cant say I plan on purchasing any soon, Price/vs capacity is still a big issue.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Gracious No, I would never Purchcaes a pre-fab PC nor Drop the dough to replace it 1 once a year, I would think 4 years+ would be appropriate wait time. or elese I may as well walk down to Microsoft INC and hand them my money myself lol.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
**Sigh* thats dirty lettin canuks have all the fun.*


----------



## Aqualoon

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* I do not current,y own one but it is my next upgrade, so yes I plan on purchasing one in the near future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* When I do go to purchase one, the determining factors will be price per GB and reliability.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* I purchase upgrades every 12-18 months.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* Not a Canadian Res


----------



## Jpope

1. No, and yes
2. Samsung 830 or Intel 520 - for speed
3. Its been over 3 years this time, normally every year or so.


----------



## pig69

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No and Yes*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel for the speed per cost.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*over 3 years*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*US citizen*


----------



## Nexus6

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes and planning to upgrade my SSD in the near future*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel for reliability. Crucial for reliability and speed. Samsung for trying a new brand.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Can't really say. My PC is constantly being upgraded.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Where's Canada??







*


----------



## Rothe31

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
_Yes I do, I have an OCZ Solid 3 and LOVE IT! But I did want an Intel SSD....but newegg had an amazing special on this one!_

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
_I decided on my OCZ Solid 3, and so far NOT a single complaint. Never crashed, corrupted, or given me a fit....only thing it gives me is 13 second boot times!!_

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
_I usually get the urge to build something about every year....about tax time lol







_


----------



## Modd3d

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No, and yes. When funds are available, I'll be purchasing one as fast as possible.*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*OCZ. They have a wider variety than most brands, and give you some bang for your buck. The cool branding on their drives is a plus, as well.







*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*12-18 months, depending. Tax-refund money usually pays for our PC goodies.*


----------



## Jinru

1) I own a Crucial M4 128GB. I'm definitely going to be purchasing another SSD in the another year or two once I expand my gaming collection.

2) Samsung, Crucial and Intel. Overall proven reliability is the determining factor.

3) Typically every 4-5 years. Shorter update period for the video card.


----------



## Battou62

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I currently own a 64G Crucial M300. Yes, buying in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Crucial , Intel

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Every 2-3 years


----------



## Shooter116

In for the win!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, a Samsung 470 series. Possibly. They are quite pricey and my original HDD was on the brink of death.. seeing as it was similar priced to a 1TB drive, I just opted for the speed.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Either Samsung, Crucial, or Intel for price/performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Complete overhaul? Never... Just single upgrades every couple of months or so, translating to about 2-3 years for everything to be current enough.

4) Not Canadian


----------



## PremiumAcc

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I currently own an SSD and will probably purchase another one in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel/Crucial/Samsung/Corsair for their reliability, performance, and brand, and the deciding factor between them will be the price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2-3 years.


----------



## Asininity

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? A Crucial M4 and I'm looking to upgrade. So small it is, what is one to do with 64gb?! A lot, but that's beside the point!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? OCZ, Crucial, or Intel. Most likely the Crucial M4 256gb though for the price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Build my first rig in June, bought a laptop in August, and now on my second rig! Basically all the extra cash that doesn't go towards bills and savings. It's addicting!

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I'm not Canadian but I choose 43.66666666666667.


----------



## The_Punisher

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, I do not currently own one. Yes, I would like to purchase one in the near future as personal funding allows.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I would consider OCZ for price, Intel for performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I either purchase or build some form of PC every 18-24 months.


----------



## prognxt

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I own one, and I plan on getting another here in a year or so.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ, Intel, Corsair. Performance, mainly.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't buy a new one, I replace parts every 8-12ish months.


----------



## jamey

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> *I do not currently own an SSD but I do plan on purchasing one in the near future*.
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> *I'm still doing research on brands and models. Most important is performance and price is second.*
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> *I just finished my new build and my last build was 2007, but I also purchased 2 laptops since that time.*
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
> Good luck! We will select and notify winners by PM after 3/20/12. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entrants must reside in either the US or Canada (except Quebec). Full terms and conditions are available to read here: http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-ssd-contest-terms-and-conditions


*Not Canadian but...
Collecting terms by rule: 125 + (45 / 3) - 13 = 125 + 15 - 13 = 127*


----------



## Ryknw01

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Don't own one but I'm definitely planning on getting one soon

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I have been considering OCZ, corsair or intel for their performance and reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years for a brand new system, but my pc gets upgrades every couple of months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 127


----------



## b0z0

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes I currently own a SSD, and Yes I plan on purchasing a newer one soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I tend to go with Performance, and reliability of the drives.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I try to upgrade every 12 months


----------



## nabokovfan87

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, No.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Corsair

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 Years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## iatacs19

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*256GB Samsung 830, will buy another SSD for my laptop soon*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel or Samsung, maybe OCZ*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*12 months or less*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I'm in the USA*


----------



## Cannon19932006

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. I've thought about it, but for the amount of storage they are a little bit expensive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ, they seem pretty well off as far as price goes.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12-18 months i upgrade as parts come out. As far as "new" goes i've been using the same antec 900 case for 2.5 years now, as well as the 250gb hd and 620w Corsair psu i bought with the original comp, everything else is different


----------



## kleecomputer

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I currently have a Vertex 2 60GB. Yes, I plan on purchasing another SSD withing the next few months.*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel or Samsung based on reliability and support.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Typically every 2-3 years*


----------



## Nappyman21

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I don't currently own an SSD. Yes I'm looking to purchase one shortly with a whole new build. *fingers crossed for ivy bridge releasing sooner than later*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Crucial/Intel. I have started research on SSDs and have read many reviews via OC net and will purchase the cheaper of the two when I start my build.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Every 3+ years. I wish I could do it more often because turning on a newly build machine is the best feeling ever, but sadly I don't have a money tree in my backyard









4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


Spoiler: ZOMG: Spoiler!



U-S-A...U-S-A Chant with me, U-S-A


----------



## aar0nsky

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
yes and yes.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
ocz, intel, patriot
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
N/A


----------



## DaJinx

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not currently own a SSD, however, I have been wanting to purchase one for quite a while. I just don't have the cash since any extra cash goes towards my kids.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Well I've heard good things about Intel so I was leaning towards them although I also was considering Corsair.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Usually every 3+ years. I tend to just buy new parts and swap them with the older ones.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

127


----------



## Darkfire1340

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently do not own an SSD. I have been planning on purchasing an SSD, most likely two to RAID 0 them.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I have considered many brands. Knowing Intel,corsair, and kingston to have the best reliability, best price would be crucial or OCZ, and performance being Intel and Kingston, i was looking at getting a OCZ simply for the cost issue..
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I would say i purchase a new PC every 2-3 years, But i regularly upgrade mine.


----------



## mxthunder

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not currently own one. Planning on purchasing one once I educate myself more on them.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I look at performance and reliability. Price comes third.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Upgrade my PC on a yearly basis, with a few new random components every few months.


----------



## xxxitrxxx

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? OCZ Vertex and Kingston SSDNow. Planning on purchasing one or two when ivy bridge e comes out.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Corsair, OCZ, Intel for performance reasons.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2+ years


----------



## QuicksilverFX

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


1. No. I do plan to purchase one later this year

2. I was considering Western Digital, from what ive heard they are a pretty good brand

3. I purchase a new pc every few years (my first was in 2000, second computer was in 2007, new one was build 2012)


----------



## l3eans

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I don't. And I never planned to buy one, as I did not think that fast boot and loading isn't super important.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, I really look at reliability because I had over $1000+ of parts go bad. Right now, my hitachi HDD broke, but they're not willing to replace it ! ! !

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2 ~ 3 years I build myself a new rig.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

127, but not Canadian. Pemdas Ftw.


----------



## awa1990

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No. Yes I would like to purchase one in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? OCZ or Crucial because of price and brand.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Over 3 years


----------



## VirtualDJ

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No, Yes.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*OCZ, Intel and Samsung for their price and reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 18 - 24 months.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
USA


----------



## ren0x

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, Crucial C300 128 Gb. Yes, plan on at least one more to put in my MacBook Pro.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Crucial and Intel. I am very happy with my current Crucial SSD, Intel is a reputable brand and their line of SSDs is one of the best out there.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)
*About every 12 months!*


----------



## Constantine85

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

_I do not own an SSD, cannot really afford one now. I just finished building this one. I need to put money into other things besides the PC unfortunately._

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
_I was looking at the Crucial M4 64 GB since it was a good value. I haven't really looked at the Intel ones. A friend of mine has one and has had great luck with it! I would use it for OS, and games like Battlefield 3, Modern Warfare 3 and some benchmarking software (3D Mark 11 and OC Scanner for my GPU_

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
_This is my first build, used to own a laptop and a Dell desktop prior. I would love to upgrade mine on a yearly basis if I could swing it haha._


----------



## Goharder

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No I don't currently own one, I was planning on buying one sometime in the near future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, from what I've heard they offer some of the best SSD's. OCZ, because I have had great luck with them in the past, and Possible Samsung because I've heard good things.
*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 12-18 or so.*


----------



## aoya

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes. I currently own a Crucial M4 128 GB SSD. The first time using the SSD was like having sex with no condom. Words can only superficially gloss the sensations and incredible awe that using the SSD brings. I plan on buying more, but at current prices, it might be more feasible to do cocaine. I think SSDs per gram is about the same as crack cocaine.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Crucial - reliability
Kingston - price, and/or price (if purchasing the HyperX series)

Reliability is the most important factor. Even the slowest SSD outclasses the fastest HDD. Once SSDs become as/more reliable to HDDs, HDDs will mostly be used as coasters and doorstops.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I build a new P.C. every time someone on the internet challenges my computer manhood. So -- often. Probably less than every year is a refresh of some sort.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Haha, Canada.


----------



## Aesir

1.) I currently own an Samsung PM800 out of a dell laptop, but I've been putting serious thought into getting something better.
2.) The brands of SSD which i've been looking at are Crucial, Intel and Samsung. I look for reliability and price, speed has become less relevant in the last year.
3.) I purchase new parts every 12 months or less, but I have built two new computers in the past year, and rebuilt two others with some new parts.


----------



## Shatterist

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes. Currently own one from G.Skill, and frankly, I wish my computer was all SSD. Sadly more SSD's are not in my future for a long time, probably until top-flight consumer SSD's hit $1/GB

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

If I were currently in the market for a SSD, I would probably consider Crucial, Intel, Samsung, and Kingston. SSD performance in everyday tasks is impressively quick no matter the SSD after this generation I believe, so it pretty much comes down to reliability and value per $, and all 4 have at some point hit one or both of these metrics

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Every 2-3 years

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
Not Canadian (43.666..., assuming it's solved in the order it's presented)


----------



## Efstratios

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No, I own two 7200RPM drives and wish to utilize an SSD drive with my new Sandy Bridge processor with my Intel Z68 Chipset with Smart Response Technology for caching.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I've been looking at purchasing the Crucial M4 CT064M4SSD2 2.5" 64GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) and the Intel 520 Series Cherryville SSDSC2CW060A3K5 2.5" 60GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD). I have read great reviews about both of these SSD drives. Both are reliable and great for caching using Intel Z68 Chipset & Smart Response Technology.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I don't tend to purchase an entirely new system but upgrade parts of it, although last month I upgraded my core components including my motherboard (Asus p8z68-v pro/gen3), cpu (i5-2500k), and memory (Corsair Vengeance 8GB RAM). I tend to do this about every 2 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I live in the US, but the answer is 43.66666666666667.*

Thanks!


----------



## highassinsomniac

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, Crucial C300 128 Gb. Yes, plan on at least one more to add to the rig.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial because I already own one and am happy with the results. However, cant go wrong with Intel. Price and reliability is key.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)
Every 12 months


----------



## Kynes

) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not own. I am considering a purchase. In near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I gotta go with crucial, corsair or Intel haven't decided.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
6 to 8 months depending on the tech really.


----------



## Nynn

1. Yes I do own an SSD, I will probably buy one in the future if the prices drop.

2. Samsung, Corsair, Intel and OCZ are all good choices, I guess the stability and price matters most to me.

3. I usually get a new computer every 2-3 years.


----------



## strych9

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't currently own an SSD. I might get one when prices drop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial/Intel for priceerformance; Intel for reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years.


----------



## compmaster

1) Do you currently own a SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, and I will never ... NEVER own another pc without a SSD primary disk again as long as I live.
I have had a taste of speed, and it is sweet. Once you go flash, you don't go back.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'd buy Samsung first, second Corsair, and then Western Digital would come in third if they still made disks. Since they don't, Intel takes third spot.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Tricky question, since I never ever buy whole computer setups that aren't a laptop. Regarding desktops, I 'reckon you could say I refresh my setup every 4 years, but those 4 years include constant development and evolution of my desktop platform. A more appropriate question then would be "how often do you decide to give away your old computer and start with a fresh case without using any of your old parts."

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?







>


----------



## netcop

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own a 60 Gb OCZ Vertex Plus and a 128 Gb Crucial CT128M4SSD2 m4. Had much trouble with the Vertex and am hoping a firmware update will correct it. Have not installed/used the Crucial yet.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Crucial and Intel because of the good reviews.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Build my own every 2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## JQuantum

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own a few. From recent to oldest purchased (as best as I can recall) 120GB Vertex 3, 120GB Vertex 3 Max IOPS, 100GB Vertex 2, 60GB Vertex (I don't even remember buying this), 60 GB Solid (RMA'ed to the 100GB Vertex 2), 60 GB Solid.

****
EDIT:
The brand if it isn't obvious is OCZ
****

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Whenever I buy an SSD my first two brands I consider are Intel and OCZ. Generally speaking though I top out for speed and cost/size so usually tips in OCZ's favour but Intel's reliability is one of the best from what I hear then again my experience with OCZ's RMA process isn't bad either. Lately, due to the cost of SSD's going down I've also been considering Corsair's brand as well as the mix but I generally take brand + cost/performance as the most prominent consideration.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I buy a full system's worth of parts probably 1-2 years but I buy computer parts as often as a few weeks to 1-2 months. It varies greatly, unfortunately a lot of it is dependant on how fast and how much I can sell my old parts for.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## impulse89

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I own a Vertex 3 120gb drive. I am considering purchasing a second.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
OCZ, (Proven results as I have one) or possibly Intel or Corsair (Brand loyalty and from reading the reviews!)

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I build my own PC's but I will periodically upgrade as I see something I like and I get enough of an itch to buy something!

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
I am a US resident, however the answer is 43.6 Repeating


----------



## adriangb

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't own one but I'd love to, and I'm looking at some low end SSD's, since my budget is nonexistent, and I have to get it brought all the way to Argentina (or pay a 100% premium for it here).

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I don't care about brands, I care about the components used, their track record, the kind of customer support they offer, my experience with them (because some say that OCZ for example is horrible, but I've had an excellent experience with them) and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I built my first PC (upgrade from a Pentium MMX) in 2010. I made some mistakes (namely getting a cheap PSU, that blew up almost everything else; and on top of that for some still unknown reason the RAM I purchased doesn't play well with my MB and I had to change it, and I even had to change my second PSU because the fan was failing). Because of this, I'm probably not going to be able to get a new one until I finish high school (that would make it ~4 years).

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I'm not canadian, but just for the kicks: (125+45)/3-13=43+2/3

EDIT: for legal purposes I'm staying in Argentina temporarily b/c were spending her last years with my grandmother (cancer), but I'm a U.S. citizen, I pay taxes and have a living address.


----------



## iTEK13

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, Corsair Force GT 120G. Possibly, to update older systems.*
.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*No real brand royalty. Corsair drive has done me well so far, but I would buy based on current reviews and current pricing, and whatever is on sale.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 2 or 3 years, so far, and I just built one.*.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## thorian88

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No I do not currently own a SSD. I am planning on buying one in the near future when the funds find themselves appropriate.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I was planning on buying the same exact Intel series as the one being listed. I trust intel and have been a fan for many years.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I purchase a new pc every 2-3 years


----------



## Kyonkun87

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I have yet to have enough money to purchase due to college reasons. Yes I am planning on buying a SSD since I am running off a old 80gb drive out of my brothers old DELL.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I was planning on going trhough Corsair or OCZ due to pricing to performance value. Also brand names wouldn't hurt either, I would go intel but the money just isn't there.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I build my own computers(as a side I build for money) I'm still working off a old build just upgrading parts every now and then. My most recent purchase was a gpu and that was only $118 now I'm broke again.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not in canada but I will answer anyways^_^

> 43.6666666666667 <---repeating but I rounded that up.


----------



## Rbai76

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not currently own an SSD, I do plan on purchasing one in the future when the cost of them are lower.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I would purchase an Intel because all of the products are great. They are very reliable and efficient.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

It depends on if the computer has problems running games or programs at the time, if it does it is time to upgrade, if not then I will keep it as long as it performs great. So give or take 3 years.


----------



## MrMoreMoe

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes Builing my new PC right now a SSD would be running Windows 7

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel and Crucial Make Reliable drives.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Every 2-3 Years


----------



## dalastbmills

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I currently do not own any SSD's, however I plan on making a purchase relativley soon (unless if I win this







)

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I do not own any Mushkin devices, however, I have read good things about they're RAM and the SSD I have been looking at has great reviews.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I upgrade parts as I see fit, however, I just did a complete upgrade after 3.5 years of running an Athlon 6400+ paired with SLi 8800's.


----------



## rush2049

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
_*Yes I just bought one yesterday! I plan on using it in the near future!*_

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
_*I considered Samsung, Intel, and Crucial. I was looking at them for a performance, reliability, and price, in that order.*_

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
_*Every 18-24 months I replace the motherboard and cpu. I think that counts.... at least it does for Microsoft when I activate windows.....*_

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
_*I am not Canadian.*_

_*Thanks intel for the giveaway!*_


----------



## dizzy4

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I own 2. One to replace MacBook Pro's 5400RPM and another in my Xen Machine*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Mushkin, Samsung, A-data. Advertised speeds when compared to price are usually good. For samsung, the quality of the controller and low power consumption is nice.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years with upgrades about every year*

Thanks OCN and Intel. These new drives look very nice and I will consider them for future upgrades!


----------



## skydealseeker

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*yes, corsair f60. considering upgrade to sata 3 with large capacity.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*
yes, most likely intel or corsair, reliable and price as well as performance.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*18-24 months*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*the answer is 43 and 2/3*


----------



## Theultimateeye

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes a Crucial M4 256GB. I plan on buying another to run in Raid 0 unless i win the 520









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Any SSD that gets solid reviews based on it's reliability. (Samsung, Intel, Crucial) Reliability comes first.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

About every 2 years i upgrade.


----------



## bbmaster123

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own 2 ssd's and they're set up in RAID 0. Very fast. I was not planning to buy new ssd's until the next gen parts are released.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
If I answered this 6 months ago, I would have said Corsair, but due to some issues, I would have to say intel or OCZ

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I build a new computer every 2-3 years. Whenever there is a major upgrade to my current platform (core 2 to i7 920 to i7 3930k)

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
154 - to the person saying 127, he didn't use any parenthesis


----------



## wwtest

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. Yes, plan to purchase a SSD with the size bigger of 120GB.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I am considering Crucial M4, Samsung 570/830, Plextor M2/3 and Intel 320/510

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Build new PC every 3~4 years, buy laptop in between.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
US Resident: 125 + 45/3 - 13 = 127


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I plan on purchasing a bigger one. Right now my C300 isnt enough (64GB)

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial C300. Good ratings around the world. Hands on experience has been 5 stars, I love SSD.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Usually just upgrade my current set up, one or two pieces at a time.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Red, White and Blue.


----------



## zzTroyzz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes/Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? OCZ/Crucial Performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 18-24 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 127


----------



## daltontechnogeek

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, but I am looking to buy one soon

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
G.Skill, Corsair, OCZ, Intel
Performance to Price, reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 18-24 months
Upgrade whenever I have the money, usually every 12 months
A New PC every 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian


----------



## wanako

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Hell yea! Crucial M4 FTW!







I'll be buying one more soon when I build my wife's SFF computer.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial, or Intel. Nothing SandForce based. I choose these two brands because of their proven reliability record and service. Prices for the Crucials are always competitive, but unfortunately, the Intel SSDs are not.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Once every 5 years at best. It's all upgrading parts.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Thomas Jefferson, eh!


----------



## DerComissar

Count me in.

1) No. I do plan on purchasing an ssd eventually, but I'm still hoping for a better price to capacity ratio.

2) OCZ seems popular, but I'm also considering Intel due to their quality.

3) Every 12-18 months.

4) 127


----------



## Wallgeye

1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I own two Corsairs, a force 3 and a GT in 120gb flavors and a "has not been installed yet" Samsung 256gb for my current build.
Considering upgrades to my other rigs if prices continue to fall after seeing the shot in the arm I got in performance when I upgraded one of my newer rigs.*

2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Corsair: I have always had good luck with this brand
Samsung: I have had good luck with other Samsung products, highly rated in reviews of their SSD's
Prices = capacity right now for the most part. Drives all seem to be about same price for same size drive excpet for sales/rebates.
I tend to buy based on what brand I have had experience with first, adjusting choices after reading reviews on reliability second. ThenI look at any differences in performance third and then decide if the difference in performance is worth whatever price premium there is for the higher spec part. Not asked for but will offer it anyway, Customer support reports are also looked at closely by me. If it seems a company has poor support I will steer clear. Several tech companies make products out there I would not use if they were given to me free. Several companies on the other side of the coin who rate high enough in CS that I would consider a lower ranked product because I am confident they would do what they could to help me out.*

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I have not purchased a pre-built PC in 10+ years. I tend to build a new one about once a year, maybe two*

4. What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not canadian but I came up with 127


----------



## _TRU_

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?\
yes a Samsung 830 64GB. maybe, if they go down in price.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Samsung, Intel, Ocz. i own a samsung 830 and so far it;s reliable. ocz & intel are known for the prices & performance though.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
since i can't make up my mine, ive been buying new laptops / pcs every few years (1.5 - 2)


----------



## Hammerdin

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No,Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? OCZ, Price

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? every 2 years


----------



## lowkickqop

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No but planning for the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel. Best bagng for buck.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 18-24 months.


----------



## Barca

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No i currently do not have a SSD. however i will be purchasing one ( i was looking at the 520 series considering you get the 6gb data transfer option if you have the SATA 3)*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Definitely was looking for the intel brand since i will be buying an intel i7 processor and have witnessed the benefits of the performance*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Anytime between 2-3 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*125+45/3-13= 127

and yes watch the punctuation it does make a difference in math*


----------



## hollowtek

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I have the vertex 2 60gb at the moment. Yes, I plan a purchase very, very soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I have no brand preference... Mainly just bang for the buck.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Too often for my own good. Maybe a new pc every other year.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not applicable. Eh?


----------



## MightyMaik

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I do not own an SSD, I would like to put one in my laptop though.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial seems to have a nice, reliable lineup. Other good ones would be Corsair, Intel, and OCZ (Though the firmware issues with OCZ scare me away.)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
The last PC I owned before my laptop was a Dell P4 machine lol. Desperately needed upgrade.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian.


----------



## psionic98

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do not currently own one. I do hope to purchase one within the next 3 months.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Likely Intel or Samsung due to r/w speeds, but honestly some of the V2 OCZ vertex's could be fine since my mobo doesn't have 6gb ports*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Current pc is 2 years old, last pc was 4.. so I'll say over 3 years!*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*Been there done that, but never a resident!*

EDIT: Don't mind the post count.. new member but plan on stickin around!


----------



## 1c0n

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, and yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or crucial for performance/reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 12-18 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## JimMcM

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No, yes.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel or Corsair, for reliability and reputation*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*2-3 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*U.S. resident, but
125+45/3-13 = 127
(125 + 45)/3 - 13 = 43.67
(125+45)/(3-13) = -17
*


----------



## Mize

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own three: an Intel 320, 120 GB, a Samsung 830, 256 GB and a Crucial m4, 512 GB. Yes, I will be buying more in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Samsung and Crucial. Leaning Samsung 830 at the moment as it's the fastest of those I own, but haven't used the 520 series yet.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Between work and home and kids I buy a new PC about every 6-8 months. There are currently 9 in my household.


----------



## Kurzen

Questions:

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Answers
1) I don't currently own a SSD, I am planning on purchasing one in the next 6 months.
2) Samsung, Intel, M4, They all have a nice blend of Price, Performance and realiablity (I tend to shop with all three in mind).
3) I would say I constantly upgrade My PC. Though if I just mention CPU and Motherboard, 2-3 years is how long my PC lasts.
4) Not Canadian

Thanks for the Contest Overclock and INTEL!!!


----------



## wongster

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, and yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Samsung, Intel, Crucial for reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Every 3 years or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? American. (127)


----------



## cuoreesitante

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I currently own an SSD, and I plan on purchasing more than one in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, and Samsung. Mostly for the reliability and brand name.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a new PC every 12 months or less.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian! =D


----------



## ShtKck

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, for Intel Smart Response Caching. I do not plan on purchasing one in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I trust Corsair above all brands for their performance and reliability. I'd settle for an OCZ or Patriot if the price was right.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
As far as I know, Maine isn't Canada.


----------



## blampars

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I currently own an OCZ Vertex 3 60gb drive I use for my OS. I would like to get another drive for worthy games and applications*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Considering I have an OCZ drive that has been perfect, I will stick with them. You can't complain about a drive that hasn't given you a single issue!*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I fall in to the 12-18 month category, but I don't think my current build will even make it 12 months. This is what I get for building "in anticipation for the future".*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Not Canadian!*


----------



## Shpongle

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


Good luck! We will select and notify winners by PM after 3/20/12. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entrants must reside in either the US or Canada (except Quebec). Full terms and conditions are available to read here: http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-ssd-contest-terms-and-conditions[/quote]

1.) No I do not currently own an SSD. Yes, I am planning on buying at least one when I begin building my Kepler/Ivy rig.

2.) Don't have any particular brands in mind since I haven't begun shopping around for an SSD.

3.) I've averaged about 4 years per PC.

4.) I'm a United Statesian.


----------



## Kegler

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, i do not. Yes i definitely plan to include one in my next build!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, OCZ, Samsung

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2-3 years


----------



## mjmonsada

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own a mushkin chronos deluxe 120 gb. I plan on purchasing another one when ssd becomes cheaper.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I plan on getting another mushkin chronos deluxe because it has never gave me problems before after having it for 6 months.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I will purchase a new pc when it fails on me. So usually for more than 3 years.


----------



## cshum2

1. I currently own a SSD, and planning to purchase another one this year

2. Intel, because of the its quality reputation.

3. I usually purchased a new PC in 18-24 months


----------



## AsusFan30

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I own one Corsair Force GT3 120gb.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I have been looking into intel, but might get another Corsair Force GT and run in raid0.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I dont purchase a new pc, I upgrade every 3-4 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I am not canadian, and I stink at math


----------



## LadyMacduff

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I have considered it for my new build, but I have decided that I do not have enough money at this time. Although, I would optimally buy one for my system.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I have considered Samsung (for price and performance), Intel for the brand and reliability, and Crucial.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I purchase a PC about every 3 or 4 years.


----------



## gregory121295

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I am planning on purchasing an ssd once I get a job and finish building my dream computer.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I have considered Intel because of the reliability, and Crucial because of the price.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I purchase a new PC every 4 years or so.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
I am not Canadian!


----------



## Furious Porkchop

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not own an SSD. I probably won't purchase one until I finally save up for one, or if there is a good sale or the drop in price by a lot.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I have not done a lot of research on SSDs so I don't know what I would buy. I would probably go with Intel of some sort, because I've heard a lot of positive feedback about them.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 3 years or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I am not Canadian.


----------



## khkim

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I currently own a Corsair M4 128gb and I am definitely planning on purchasing a bigger and faster ssd in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Since it will house my OS, my main consideration is reliability. Since Samsung and Intel are touted as the industry's best, I am looking to purchase a ssd from these companies

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I like to build and upgrade my Desktop PC every 2 years or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Sorry, I'm not Canadian.


----------



## Spacemoose

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own a 120gb Intel 320, and two 60gb OCZ Indilinx (one in use, the other not, but still functional) . Planning on another intel 320-120GB SSD possibly a crucial C400 128GB

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Price, Performance and reliability are my main concerns. Brand would be my tertiary concern.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

over three years. Usually buy a new one, when the old one dies on me.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I currently do not own an SSD. I have been looking around. I am very interested, but it has been hard justifying the cost.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel and Crucial for reliability reasons. If I am to have important data on it, I expect the drive to be reliable.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Usually every 2-3 years. But it really depends on if the upgrade is necessary. If it still plays all the latest games, it's still good.


----------



## H969

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1-Yes I have 2 Intel SSD's and yes I am looking for some more SSD's.

2- I will be happy to purchase more Intel SSD's, they have ( Great price, Performance, and the 2 I have are very reliable )

3-I love to build PC's so whenever I can afford it I will build in 12 months or less.


----------



## bsdaiwa

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Answer: No, and yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel and Kingston

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Answer:18-24 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I am not Canadian.


----------



## bjgrenke

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* Yes. Not for a while.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* I'm not, but if I was definately Corsair, OCZ or Intel.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* Just keep upgrading.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* Seriously? 127


----------



## thiru

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1. Currently don't have one.

2. Not planning on one, at least not until I buy a new PC.

3. Every 2-3 years.


----------



## safari801

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Don't have one yet. hope to get one in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Looking at Intel, OCZ, and Crucial due to the fact I've had good results with these products in the past.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Don't purchase anymore, rather build cause it's more fun and rewarding.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 43.66666666666


----------



## Dhalmel

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently own a Crucial C300 64GB drive. I planned on buying a 256GB drive dedicated for my steam games, but here's hoping I can win another instead!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brands are you considering and why.
Intel or Crucial brand based on their reputability and performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC?
Every 2 years or so


----------



## S.M.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I do not own one, I am planning on purchasing one for my next computer.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Crucial or Intel. They have reputations for reliability and speed.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Every 2 to 3 years.*


----------



## thatrodbloke

1) I do not currently own an SSD, but if the price is right I may be purchasing one in the near future.

2) I will probably look at an Intel or OCZ SSD. I look for reliability first and price second.

3) I do not purchase a new computer, rather purchase separate parts for updates. I usually wait a year or two before I start upgrading some of my parts.


----------



## Ranguvar

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, but I will once they start really ramping up storage space.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsair or Intel, for known speed and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I do a full upgrade every 2 years or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not in Canada.


----------



## croSSeduP

1.) Yes. No.
2.) N/A
3.) I do a full upgrade every 2 years or so.
4.) N/A


----------



## gerickjohn

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*No, I wish I did though., Yes, I plan on purchasing one or two, or more IF ever prices drop or by some miracle money starts raining.







*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I have not done much research, But I'd definitely go after Intel or Samsung's due to brand bias and for the high reviews I have researched from them, and/or maybe the oh-so favored Crucial M4s.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Whenever there's money, Usually its just parts every year. I do plan to upgrade my current sig rig.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

_43.67_ *I'm not Canadian (I'm a Rebel though)*


----------



## MadSupra354

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


I don't own an SSD, and I'm not sure if I'll buy one or not. Right now I need a new case and more hard drive space.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


OCZ Agility or Corsair Force 3. Just because those are some of the fastest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


I don't really purchase a new PC. I just keep upgrading the current one. If we where to class a new motherboard as PC (since that stores all the info) I'd say maybe 2-3 years.


----------



## Trashtalker

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes I currently own 2 X 60GB OC Z Vertex II SSD set in raid 0 for my boot drive.









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?N/A

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Usually upggrade current one every 12 months or less. purchasing a new one out right would be well over 3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?N/A


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


Yes I do, I own a180GB OCZ Vertex 2, Intel X25 80GBG2, and a Crucial M4 64GB that's in the mail now(1st sata 3 drive).
Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


Crucial because of the price drops, $80 for 64GB isn't that bad. For reliability I'd say Intel and Crucial, my 80 GB drive has been flawless since the day I bought it, over a TB of writes and still chugging.
Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


Not that often, but changing a few parts here and there every 4-7 months.
Quote:


> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


N/A


----------



## PhilC2001

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


I do not own one yet. I am very close to buying one and will certainly buy one, probably two, in the near future.
Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


Brand selection for me is down to Intel, Plextor or Micron/Crucial. Definitely not any OCZ or any of the SandForce brands. I am mostly leaning toward either Intel or Plextor.
Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


Every 18 to 24 months.
Quote:


> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


I'm a US resident, but a Canadian citizen. Not sure if that matters. The answer is 127 if order of operations is considered. It is 43.666666... if calculated sequentially without consideration for order of operations.


----------



## navynuke499

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, i currently own one and i plan on purchasing 2 more in the near future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Undecided as of now, but my main concerns are performance and reliability.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
2-3 years with small upgrades in between

here is to hoping:thumb:


----------



## Lurikrunch

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I have a Kingston SSDNOW 30gb. I purchased it primarily to avoid the noise of a mechanical drive. I intend to purchase a larger one (128gb range) in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel would be my first choice (due to reliability), if I couldn't get an Intel I would likely go with whatever was at the lowest point in my price range while still being high quality.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Usually every 2-3 years, sometimes faster as new technology comes out.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

127


----------



## MrBlonde519

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do currently own a 60gb OCZ SSD love it it did crash put OCZ quickly sent me a new one and the new one has been runnig for over a year with no problems

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? If I was to buy a new one would probably go by price, but did like the service I got from OCZ.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I purchase a new PC when I can afford one, but built my new one so should not have to buy for a couple of years, but can upgrade it to keep up with games.


----------



## Daegameth

Totally in!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I do not currently own one, however am planning a build within a year or so where I'd consider purchasing one.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Off hand Intel and OCZ are brands that come to mind. I'd be most concerned with reliability especially in terms with # of rewrites, storage and price would come in a close second and third.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I build a new computer approximately every 5 years*


----------



## jomiyo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, I do not currently own one. I've tried them and will be purchasing one within the year, if I don't win this contest that is.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

In order of regard, from greatest to least: Intel, Crucial, OCZ. Reliability matters most to me, then performance, then price and brand.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I upgrade fairly incrementally. Every two years or so for MB/CPU/RAM. About 1-1.5 years for GPU. 3-4 years for case, power supply, monitor, keyboard and mouse. Drives are replaced or added erratically. And of course anything will be replaced when it poops out!

Thanks OCN


----------



## friendlyarrows

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do not currently own a Solid State Drive but I am looking to buy one for my laptop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I am looking at the Patriot Pyro SE and the Adata S511, these drives are perfect when considering price to performance as they both include synchronous NAND and speeds over 500mbs. For games and applications (compressible data) these drives are great as well as; being at a strong price point.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I usually don't build a new computer very often, just upgrade the main components every 2-3 years.


----------



## Mike431635

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, and I would love to but I have a baby coming in July and my wife will be a stay at home mom so less income equals less toys.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
If I WAS buying one, it would be a performance/reliability priority. Spending a little extra for a better product is always a no-brainer.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years I rebuild.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm a US citizen!


----------



## suicidegybe

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes 3+, Yes I a I would like to step up from SATA 2 to SATA 3.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I have been looking at OCZ Muskin and Intel. My main considering factors would be reliability and speed, price is a major deciding factor but can be worked arond.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I purchase a new every 8-12 months, andI roll my old rig down to a less demanding role i.e. NAS, file server, Kids rig, ect...

I would love to win and see how an intel SSD compares I don't have an intel yet.


----------



## hcetech

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1) Yep, I have a *Corsair F120*. Thinking of going to an Intel or Corsair 240GB SSD though as I'm running out of space.

2) *Corsair*, for customer service; *OCZ*, for speed; *Intel*, for brand/reliability.

3) Every *9-15* months for an upgrade: first I update the graphics card, hard drives, monitors, peripherals etc, and then 6 months later I replace the motherboard/CPU and the cooling system, so after a year or so I end up with a new PC.

4) I live in the UK. But *127* if you are using BIDMAS (and 43.6 recurring if you're doing them in the order you wrote them, which is unlikely).


----------



## jiYub

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I currently own one. I am planning on further SSD purchases

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Price/GB is the most important, then performance. Branding doesn't matter

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years


----------



## TheDream

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own an Intel 510 250GB. I plan on putting this one in my HTPC and getting a larger one for my main rig.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Most likely Intel again. The main reason I choose Intel is because of reliability and support after purchase.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I end upgrade my PC probably every 12 - 18 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## TheDream

Double posted by accident please delete.


----------



## madalin

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

1- Yes, I do own an SSD, and I do plan on furchasing more in the future.

2- For me it's not really about the brand. More like the controller they use and the price/GB ratio.

3- I don't really buy a whole new pc at once. For instance when SB was launched I buyed a new platform, but kept the GPU/HDD/Optical unit/Case, vents, Monitor, Speakers and etc from the old system. So I don't plan on changing the whole pc again. More like the GPU. I think this CPU is enough for today's games.


----------



## MercStealth

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do not but wish to sometime soon!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Brand doesnt matter so much to me. I just usually go by reviews and see whats a reasonable price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I don't usually buy a whole system cause usually the WHOLE thing doesn't need to be upgraded. Every year or so I try to pick up a new GPU or some more ram.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Assuming that BEDMAS (brackets, exponents, division, multiplication, division, addition and subtraction) is going to take place, the answer is 127.


----------



## bournfromthesea

Quote:
1) Do you currently own an SSD?YES INTEL 510 SERIES 120GB Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?IF PRICE WOULD COME DOWN I WOULD PURCHASE THE 240GB

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? INTEL BEING VERY RELIABLE AS WELL AS FAST

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I PURCHASE ABOUT EVERY 3 TO 4 YRS MY CURRENT MACHINE IS ABOUT 6 MONTHS OLD

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? ANSWER 127


----------



## GreyWolfCalgary

Please count me in and thank you for the chance to win.









1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
- Yes I do have an Intel 510 120GB SSD. I would like to get a bigger 520 series SSD.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
- I have not had a single problem with my Intel 510 120GB. I'm considering the Intel 520 240GB because of size, brand, performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- I like to get over 3 years of use out of the computers that I put together and upgrade parts as needed.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
- The way it reads to me being an old Canadian gamer, I'm going to go with 43.66


----------



## hypnoticx

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own 3 and plan on purchasing 2 more

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
looking at intel, ocz, and seagate. I am looking at these brands sicne i have had them before and have never had aproblem with them.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
because of work and school i have to get new pcs about once a year often unfortanitly 2 or 3 of them


----------



## Jolly Roger

Sign me up.









1) I do currently own an SSD. Three of them.
2) If I were planning on buying another one it would be based on speed, reliability, and price.
3) It seems I upgrade a few components every year or so.
4) USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Huski

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not currently own one. i am interested in the performance aspect of ssd's and will be purchasing one in the near future, if i don't win one









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I have begun my research and from what i have found Intel or Corsair ( to match my new PSU)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I haven't purchased a new pc in years, more so the route of upgrading parts here and there.

Hope to hear from ya


----------



## shinyboy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes. Yes for every computer here on out.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Currently I am only considering Intel for any of my relatives due to reliability(less tech support). As for myself what matters is price and performance.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*For myself its about every 5 years it seems.*


----------



## rwiera

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

> I have one currently installed.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

> OCZ Vertex Max IOPS

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

> 3-4 with upgrades inbetween.


----------



## tibernary

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
-YES! I have an Intel 320 (120 GB) for Windows 7 and all my games. But I want a bigger one, or maybe another of the same and Raid 'em. Or just a whole bunch of them and forget old HDD's altogether (if price ever comes down).

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
-Intel, can't beat the warranty. SSD's are so much faster, reliability is more important to me than speed/performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
-Entire PC every 3 years, major upgrades every 12-18 months.


----------



## NitroNarcosis

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes I do. I own 2 Intel x-25 M's Love them, but the capacity is limited to 80GB. Yes I want to purchase a larger SSD

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel or Crucial M4

I want Reliability over anything else. These 2 have both the Reliability and Performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I upgrade every 3-4 Years I buy parts like Vid cards and drives maybe every other year.


----------



## Nova.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes I do own one. Yes I do as the one I have now is running out of space.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Probably Intel, Crucial or Corsair as they all seem to great reliability and SSDs are getting cheaper now.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Around 3 years for me. Some less important parts will be swapped out though.


----------



## PapaSmurf

_1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?_

No and Yes.

_2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
_

Not sure. It will depend on price, size, reliability, and performance, in that order.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2 to 3 years as funds and performance needs dictate.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

No Canadian.I 'm from the USA.


----------



## Shaky

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No I do not own a SSD. I would like to own one but cant afford one at the moment.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *If i did become finacially able to afford one then i would look into all the companies producing SSDs to compare reliability and performance and what if any reviews say about each product.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I would have to say its over 3 years. I upgrade as I can afford.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *Are you sure this isnt for Quebec residents only?







Canadian resident: 44. I better not lose out just cause i havent done math in almost 20 years







*


----------



## wtomlinson

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I do not currently own one, but I do plan on getting one soon.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel, Crucial, or OCZ*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I upgrade parts around every year, depending on what I need more.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *N/A for me.*


----------



## kole208

in!









1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *i do not currently own a ssd, i am planning on owning one if i can scavenge up enough money for one in my new build i want to do*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *i was considering intel, because there products are reliable and well priced, also ocz with the same traits as intel*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *i have never owned a desktop my parents have but i have a 4 year old laptop and im working and taking up all the extra jobs i can by my parents to save up $2600 for my build i have been saving for a while!*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *N/A for me.*


----------



## eggrolls

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Currently have a 1st gen OCZ Agility 30GB and an Intel 320 80GB. I'll probably buy another within the next year.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Since Sandforce controllers have a bad reputation, I'd go for Intel or Crucial. Might consider the 520 if it turns out to be reliable or if I win one.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Full upgrade every ~4 years. Incremental upgrades every few months.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
not Canadian


----------



## t0rx

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, intel 320 80gb, yes 1 purchase planned within 1yr*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I was considering Crucial M4 or OCZ Vertex 3.. Maybe an Intel 520 for the reliability claims*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years!*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*not canadian*

Good Luck All


----------



## gasguzziler

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I have an OCZ that is small but fast

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel (Reliability, performance), OCZ (Price, reliability, performance), Corsair (Brand, performance, reliability)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
My personal computer gets upgraded around every 12-18 months, I purchase new pc's all the time though being in IT I am building them for our business.


----------



## ivr56

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No*
Yes I would love to get one for my Laptop and Desktop once I get the money.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Crucal M4s
Hear they are pretty good. Reliability over everything for me

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Full re-builds? Currently 3+ years

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
43.6


----------



## Sanders54

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* Nope. Yes, I am looking forward to buying on as an drive.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* Intel, Corsair or OCZ. Maybe Kingston. I prefer a combination of all the options, but I lean towards realiability and price per dollar.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* I never buy a whole new PC, but I do have a yearly hardware budget which I use to upgrade my current system.


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* I currently own 3 SSDs. I am thinking about getting a 240gb in the not so far future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* I like the corsair drives. Corsair is a reliable brand and I have 3 SSDs from them to prove it (they all work great!)

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* I do occasional upgrades, but i build from bottom up about every 3 years.


----------



## bhuffhine

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No I dont own one . Yes I plan on buying a 120+ gb within 3 months

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel and Corsair because the reviews on the internet showed higher reliability than some other brands.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? about 18-24 months but this next time I am going to build my next computer.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? not Canadian.


----------



## dejahboi

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Sadly, but i do not ( still in college). Hopefully when I fulfill my pre-reqs and transfer over to a 4 year I'll probably buy 1







*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel, Crucial, or Samsung. Mainly because of highly reputable and recommended SSDs in the market according to reviews and reading threads. Though I wish I can afford an Intel SSD; price/ budget would be a key role in my decision, second would be performance, then reliability. After that lets hope its worth it lol*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I'd say every other year, 18-24 months. I'm doing all the paperwork right now







.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*Don't live in Canada*


----------



## ____

_1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?_
Yes, I have an Intel X25-M 120GB SSD and a 256 GB Samsung model in my Macbook Air. Every computer I build in the future will most likely contain a SSD as the boot drive. I'm probably not going to get any high capacity SSDs or put more than one in a computer.

_2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?_
I went with Intel because of the favorable reviews on Newegg. It seemed to to have the most reliability, which is the my top priority in considering hard drives. Performance is second, at least for drives inside the computer. Capacity isn't an issue as externals are cheap (at least before Thailand :/ ).

_3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_
I definitely go for longevity, and that's why I have such a preference for reliability. I'm very picky about how my SSDs are used and try to keep them below 60% filled. I had the same laptop for 4 years, but a year ago, I got my desktop for home and laptop for school.


----------



## Killhouse

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I own an OCZ Vertex 60GB

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I would plan to buy something that's NOT OCZ. Possible Intel or Kingston.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2-3 years but a computer is an on-going investment, constantly evolving it!

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

(US) 125+45/3-13 = 127


----------



## ThreeT3n

Yay!- Free stuff!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not own an SSD at this time. I was not planning on purchasing one, but I figured eventually when I ran into the money I would get one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I know very little about SSD's, but I do know that Intel is very reliable, as well as Crucial and Samsung. I would probably go with one of those, but I would have to do more research before I come to any conclusive decisions.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I never really "purchase a new PC." I always upgrade a little at a time on my current one, and eventually after 3 or more years, I will end up with a computer that contains little to no parts that it did 3-4 years ago. SO, I guess you could say over 3 years if you like.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I do not live in canada, but it said answer all the questions, so: (125+45)/3)-13 = 43 2/3 or if expected not to add parentheses than 125+45/3-13 = 127


----------



## flipe

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes. Crucial M4

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Very happy with my M4. Would likely go for another one at a larger capacity. Price is fine and it performs great.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
The answer is 127 Bikinis. I live in Florida.


----------



## Sxcerino

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own a Crucial M4 120gb and an Intel X25-M 80gb and a Kingston HyperX 120gb.
Yes planning to purchase more in the future as better stuff come out.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Any with marvel controllers. i.e. Corsair performance pro, crucial m4, intel 510 etc.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
125+45/3-13=127.


----------



## Spongeboy5040

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes a 50GB Vertex2 for Linux

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I would like at least a 120GB to put windows on. I'm considering the Crucial M4 and the Plextor M3. Because of their high reliability and great price/performance ratio.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I don't really have a schedule although this is my 3rd PC since 2009 so I guess annually now.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 127. But I'm from Chicago.


----------



## glakr

1. I own an SSD (Corsair Force 120) that I use in my desktop, but would love to win the Intel for my laptop.

2. Considering Corsair, Intel, Crucial. Corsair because the one I own has been great. Intel and Crucial based on reputation and performance.

3. Have been building a new PC about once every 6 months or so for somebody in my family or just for fun.

4. Not Canadian.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, 3 crucial m4 64GB. Looking to get a larger capacity SSD

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
considering intel and crucial as they seem to have the best reputation/user appeal

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Never really purchase a whole new PC, usually just upgrade what i've got.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

125 +(45/3) - 13 = 127


----------



## bwebmasta

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes I do, an Intel 320 300GB*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel, I like the TRIM features, reliability and warranty.
*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Usually every 2-3 years, unless a major deal comes through.*


----------



## bajchi

1) yes
2)yes a OCZ Petrol PTL1-25SAT3-128G (its cheap)
3)about every 2 months i replace my computer


----------



## magicalpancake

1) Yes I own an SSD. I do plan on purchasing another SSD to compliment mine in RAID 0

2) I am considering a SAMSUNG because that is currently what I have. I found the price to be unbeatable due to a misprint in a paper ad and performance on par with similar high end drives. I own several samsung products and feel reliability and brand loyalty play a role in my influence to own a samsung product. Despite these things I feel I could have gone Intel, OCZ, g.skill, etc. if I came across a good value/performance ratio.

3) This will be my 4th rig since early 2004. I plan on doing a build every 12-18 months just as a matter of recreation.

4) N/A


----------



## Aeloi

1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I do not currently own a SSD. I am planning on purchasing one in the future because I am working with SSD's at work and they are blazing fast.

2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'm planning on going with an OZC Vertex because of the price and I'm still a student.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I don't purchase complete PCs, I piece systems together and raid the better parts of old systems. But upgrades are due every 12-18 months.

4. What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

127


----------



## Fossil

_1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?_

No I do not. I plan on buying one if it becomes cost effective. Cost effective being less than $1 per GB.

_2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?_

I haven't really done much research yet since they aren't super cheap, but I have heard good things about OCZ and Crucial. I am open to other options of course.

_3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_

I can't truthfully answer this as the only time I actually "bought" a PC was about 5 years ago and that was parts for my current build. Which I have been constantly upgrading.


----------



## Captivity06

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ (if i were to buy 1)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian


----------



## Deegan

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes i own a intel 25-v. If they werent so expensive yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel. I have had nothing but good luck with the one i own and am very pleased with it.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12 to 18 months


----------



## daveezy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes, I just purchased a 64 GB Samsung 830 SSD for my MacBook this month. This was one of the best decisions I ever made because it feels like I just bought a brand new computer with the upgrade. I plan on purchasing a higher capacity one for my desktop PC so I can fit all my apps on them. I believe SSDs should be standard for every computer and new computers should come bundled with a high capacity HD and at least a small SSD for your most used apps.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*After reading countless reviews, I've learned that Intel, Samsung, and Crucial were the most reliable and I value reliability the most. My next concern is price but I would pay more if both price and stability can be matched. I chose Samsung because of their garbage collection is efficient enough and that I wouldn't have to use TRIM Enabler. If Intel would make a similar SSD that is Mac compatible with firmware that is easy updatable through OSX without the use of a PC running Windows, I would buy it in a heartbeat.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

*2-3 years for PCs and 12-18 months for laptops.*


----------



## H.R.Pufnstuf

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No, do not currently own a SSD. Am also not planning on purchasing one until I build a new computer to replace current one, but that will probably be at least a year away.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Not answering the exact question posted, but when I built my current machine I was eyeing Intel SSD's to put in it as a boot drive. Decided against it though as to save some money since price was a limiting factor. Liked intel for Brand recognition and they had quite a few that had good reviews.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*On average around every 3.5 years is when I purchase a new PC or significantly upgrade my current setup.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Not Canadian, but 42.*


----------



## Dougity

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do not currently own an SSD. I will be building a new system within the next few months, and may consider purchasing an SSD, but am unsure if it's worth the cost.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I am not planning on purchasing one anytime soon, but if I were I would consider buying one from OCZ because I've heard good things about them from acquaintances*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I purchase a new PC roughly every 4 years or so*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*Not Canadian, but 127*


----------



## marbleduck

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I own three 120GB 520 series.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, I love my three 520s. What level of RAID can I put these things in if I get this fourth 520?

3) How often do you purchase a new PC? Upgrades every 6 months, rarely purchase all new parts at once

4) (For Canadian Residents) I do not live in Canada, sir.


----------



## torquejunky

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *yes and yes*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel, Crucial, Samsung. Performance and reliability are my biggest concerns.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I generally build a main rig every 24 months.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I'm Mericuhn.* 127


----------



## stub62e

1. No. I would like to purchase in the future but, it isn't forseeable with my current budget.

2. To be perfectly honest, I have been looking at models from OCZ, Corsair, Mushkin, and even Patriot. I would like to get the most performance for the price. Actually, when I saw that this new 520 series from Intel I was fairly excited because of Intel's track record for reliability.

3. I purchase a new computer every 2-3 years. (Can't wait for haswell!)

4. (Not Canadian) 127


----------



## KiNGDEE206

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*i hope so, thats after im satisfied with my PC*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*i like crucial / corsair, i hear they're reliable and fast
*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*i purchase pc parts a LOT, i think under 5 months ive gone through 5 mobos lol bc it seems like it dont fit well with me.
*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*not canadian!
*
*probably wont win but worth a shot*


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes, I just purchased my first...but now my other desktop is jealous!

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel. Intel rocks. I love Intel. I have an Intel CPU, Intel chipset on my motherboard...and would drive an Intel car if they made them. They don't, do they? I want a car that hyperthreads!

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

As often as the wife allows (over 3 years).

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Not falling for this one. God Bless America baby!


----------



## solheimhltv

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I own an Corsair F120, but it died for just two weeks ago







except from that i find corsair very reliable

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Kingston or Intel, would never buy corsair SSD again after mine died

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Upgrade now and then, recently upgraded GFX-cards

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Im not canadian, but 127


----------



## Rooster35236

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I purchased an OCZ Vertex 2 last winter and I may purchase another one if I can find another job

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'm considering Corsair, Mushkin, Intel, Crucial or Samsung. Initially I was very happy with my OCZ Vertex 2 but after 2 RMA's and a year of use I have seen my SSD performance go down drastically.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I constantly upgrade components, but now being out of work I'm not able to upgrade as much as I'd like. Before I got laid off I would upgrade one thing or another roughly every 3 months.


----------



## seechay

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I own a 60GB OCZ Agility 3. I want to get a bigger one, but only if the prices drop.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I'm mostly considering OCZ due to my experience with it already.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Well, I don't really purchase new PCs. I just upgrade and leave my computer available for expansion. I try to upgrade every 12 months if I have the money. ( I am slacking in the SSD and Graphics department =(*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I'm not Canadian =P*


----------



## DavidEngel

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I just picked up a Crucial M4. Man are those things fast. I plan on picking up another with increased storage (have a 128 now. And was looking at the 520s, however, unfortunately food wins out over an SSD.







*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Like the Corsair so far. Has everything I need. I am looking at getting the 520 or something else higher end, for when I get some time to settle back into my programming. Been too busy working to pay for my parts, go figure







*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*A whole new rig, usually around 3-4 years. But I buy new parts at least every couple of months. What can I say, I'm an addict, at least it's not drugs.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*Order of operations would state.

125 + 45 / 3 - 13 = 125 + 15 - 13 = 127

or can be solved from left to right.

125 + 45 / 3 - 13 =170 / 3 - 13 = 56.6666667 - 13 = 43.6666666667

Don't whine cause you didn't listen in high school. One word PEDMAS, or BEDMAS en Francais (it's common knowledge that all Canadians know french)*

**EDITED**
forgot to bold all my things, make it easier for them to read the winning responses


----------



## IrishCarBomb

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*No, current budget has kept me from buying any.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Was looking at OCZ, always been happy with their products.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I slowly upgrade as opposed to doing full builds all at once.*


----------



## AndresR

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, Vertex 3 MI. Maybe a bigger one when a new generation comes out.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ for performance, Intel for reliability and Crucial for brand.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12 months


----------



## BlackOmega

I'll prolly never win this but I'll enter anyway.

1.) *Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No, I don't currently own one. And yes I'm planning on getting an SSD, but I don't know when in the future. (prolly not the _near_ future)

2.)*If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
When I do purchase one, it'll prolly be the cheapest for the most amount of space. So far I've looked at OCZ, Kingston, Intel.

3.)*How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I don't purchase PC's, so this doesn't apply to me.







So never.

4)*For Canadian residents*
I'm not Canadian.


----------



## iu38fdjiw

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I don't own a SSD, but I wanted to have one, so this contest would be a great way to get me one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Hmm I probally would have gone with Intel cause I simply love Intel product, they have never disapointed me

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Probally over 3 years, seeing I dont really buy any new pc's anymore, I just upgrade it piece by piece each time.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Im not canadian, im from europe. Hope that's not a problem


----------



## Glueeater

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No, recently built machine in signature. Last rig was built in 2008(?) as an Athlon 64 San Diego core. Planning to add a SSD and two more 2tb SATA III for RAID later in Q2 when prices decrease..*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*OCZ, Intel, Sandisk based on reputation and reliability. Price point was to be determined based on market later this year.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Approximately every 3 years. Ticks and tocks or whatever. Planning to decrease to every 12 months or less.*


----------



## forty2skates

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes, have 1 in my sig rig. Plan on acquiring another one in my HTPC as a boot drive.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Intel, current SSD is an Intel as was my last one, see no reason to change that.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *12 month average. 2 PCs and each gets replaced at around the 2 year mark.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *not canadian*


----------



## Papas

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*No, yes*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*Intel/adata. Had good luck with ADATA and intel is realiable and fast as well*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*every 12 months or less*


----------



## homer98

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes I do, 60GB Crucial C300. I would like to purchase one for additional storage capacity.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Crucial - My first SSD is a Crucial, very happy with it, good price/performance, no issues.
Intel - Heard they are very reliable and come with a good warranty
Samsung - Building a good reputation for their memory products*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Using order of operations - 127
GO CANADA !*


----------



## Hardy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not own a SSD at the moment, but I'm planning on buying one in the summer.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Probably Samsung or Intel, they both got great performance and support.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 Years


----------



## JPuddybuc

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
_No, don't currently own one. Yes, am planning on purchasing - and hopefully winning one in the near future._

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
_Intel, or Micron/Crucial because of performance, reliability and the millions in capital purchases they've made from my employer
- which keeps me employed._

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
_Usually every 2-3 years. Am putting together a new one this spring.
_
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
_Not Canadian, so I'm unsure of hoser logic but could be determined:
*-17* = (125 + 45) / (3-13)
*127* = 125 + (45 / 3) - 13
*43 2/3* = 125 + 45 / 3 - 13
*120 1/2* = 125 + [45/(3-13)]_


----------



## StaticFX

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No, i wish! Most likely not for a while, need to upgrade other components first.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, or Crucial. Performance and reliability of brand name is very important*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*not often, maybe 2+ years. Just bought one in Nov, but, unfortunately for me... it was for my son







*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*USA here







*


----------



## Kirmie

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, but I would love to get my hands on one. Can't really afford to at the moment.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
If I were to buy an SSD at the moment I'd first look toward Intel or OCZ and the most important things to me would be price and reliability. Then performance as a tie-breaker.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a whole PC about every 4 years but I upgrade the video card on every year or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian but I'll venture a guess at the cost of shipping.


----------



## Quantum Reality

_1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?_

No, but I might in the next year or so as a way to get faster boot times and augment my existing batch of mechanical drives.

_2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?_

I would probably consider Intel or OCZ. The main reason would be reliability.

_3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_

About every two years at this point; it used to be a lot more often a few years back.

_4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?_

127, since I am Canadian.


----------



## ElDictator

1) Do you currently own an SSD? *Yes, I own a Corsair Force 3 120GB.* Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes, for systems I will likely be building.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*My current top choice is Corsair by a wide margin for their customer support reputation and price/performance value (especially considering frequent rebates and their reputation for honoring when their rebate company "fails").*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I have purchased a new PC (notebook or desktop) about once every 12 months for the past 3 years.*


----------



## Chocosuke

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I don't currently own one, but I plan to hopefully this year.*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*From what I researched a little while back, most likely Intel for a good performance/reliability, followed by Corsair.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Most likely every two years, just perpetually upgrading the most outdated parts first over a long time. I'm poor ):*


----------



## Sumarongi

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

NO. I would like to purchase one in the next year or two.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I read a lot of reviews and it appears that Intel and Corsair are the best brands. Specifically there seem to be issues with the Sandforce based drives that I would rather avoid.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

18-24 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

43 if you are doing integer math...43 2/3 otherwise.


----------



## Dark.Wolf

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Indeed I do. I may possibly buy one when I decide on what I wish to have for college next year.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Price, reliability, and brand. More of the latter 2, have seen very mixed results from certain brands.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years. I can hold out for awhile if I build a super rig when I do build.

4) American


----------



## twilightsfury

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not own one. I do not plan on purchasing one in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
If I were to buy one, I would probably go with Corsair. I've had good luck with their memory in the past.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years. I get a new one every 5-6 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13
I'm not Canadian


----------



## ssgtnubb

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I do own a SSD and I will be buying more in the future, less than 6 months.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I've looked at Intel, Mushkin and Corsair. I'm looking a Price and Reliability more than anything.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 12-18 months but ever since I built my current rig it truly never stopped.


----------



## defdkny

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> Planning to buy one when i get my first job!
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> Intel,OCZ,and such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> Constently upgrading my rig as quick as i can get money!


----------



## Happybday

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No, but definitely intend on purchasing one soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I was looking at Corsair Force series 3.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Once every two years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Assuming division goes first, 127.


----------



## Johnf1285

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I currently own an Intel 510*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel because of its reliability*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I upgrade every year approximately. I do not buy a PC anymore, but build and maintain my own.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*American!







*


----------



## Rangerscott

1) No. Yes I do plan on purchasing one or more in the future.

2) The brand would depend at the time that I am ready to purchase an SSD. I would most likely be looking at the performance/reliability ratio.

3) I do a complete PC build every 3-4 years. Between those years is upgrades.


----------



## jarble

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes. Yes I am.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Samsung great reviews great performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

"New" is a hard term I retool every year and build from the ground up every other year.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

USA yay


----------



## Pitbully

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* No, Yes planning on purchasing one soon.
*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* Probably Samsung or Intel, due to performance and reliability.
*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* 18-24 months usually.

4*) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* Exempt, Born in USA!







I let canadians do my math!


----------



## Gir

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, and probably not. Cost/Gb is still to great for me, and I still have plenty of space on my hard drive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

N/A

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

2-3 Years for a full upgrade. 12-18 months for incremental upgrades.


----------



## mespirit

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
i do not own an SSD but i would love to get one... i heard they're amazing

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? i was thinking about getting a cheap intel ssd but i decided to go with a ram upgrade instead.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years


----------



## saph27

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes i do but only a weak sata II OCZ 64GB








I plan on building a computer for my friend soon and will prob give him my SSD and buy a 128GB model









*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
OCZ or Intel all the way... These two have lived up to mine and my computer nerd buddies to run the smoothest while not being too expensive. Ive found that OCZ though has the best bang for your buck IMO.
*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
* I build a new computer for myself about every 2-3 years with about a $1000 budgets...its about that time again









4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian eh, im american lol, but um 127?


----------



## JonC04

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I do not currently own a SSD and planned on getting an SSD, but never had the money to go through with it.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
If I were to get an SSD, I would look at Intel, Crucial, and OCZ for performance reasons rather the price. Reliability seems high as all 3 brands are pretty well known. Personally I'm unsure about the actual numbers in real-world performance, but haven't heard too too many negative comments for those 3 brands.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Around 3+ years I purchase a new PC and 2 - 3 years if I get that splurge to upgrade. Mainly stay with whatever runs what I need it to run at the current time and seeing as school is taking up a lot of time, probably 3+ years for my next PC upgrade/build.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
Depending on how you look at the question it is either:
125 + 45

3 - 13
which would be...
170

-10
= -17

or

125 + 45/3 - 13
which is 375/3 + 45/3 - 39/3
= 381/3
= 127


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1) I recently acquired my first SSD. It's a 32GB Patriot PS100 and it's not exactly a good SSD... I'd love another SSD but I can't make room in the budget since it isn't "necessary."

2) The brands that I would purchase are: Intel, Crucial, and OCZ. I'm all about good speeds and reliability with a price tag that matches. As it isn't something I can totally justify though, price is playing the biggest role.

3) I replace components often but I'd say my entire PC changes every 12 months, with the exception of hard drives.

4) I'm not Canadian!


----------



## Farhan94

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No i dont currently own an SSD drive, but looking at performance figures i plan to buy a Sata3 SSD drive in the future to reduce boot time.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
In terms of data i have seen SSDs have become more reliable over time and interms of performance figures they are all about the same. but if i had to choose a bramd i would go for crucial or intel as they both offer good technical support.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2-3 years, as im only 17 and on a tight budget, insted of buying new PC'S i like to save up and upgrade my, recently i bought an i7-2600k processor and overclocked it sucessfully to 5.1 ghz i belive that with an SSD i could raise the enjoyment factor even higher


----------



## Wage

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, I don't own an SSD but have been reading about them avidly for the past 3 years. Yes, I am currently replacing a now-dead socket 775 computer that lasted me 5 years, but whose motherboard is now fried after flashing the BIOS with a bad ROM.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Right now I'm considering either the 520 Series Intel SSDs (which are renowned for their reliability and great warranty, but are a little costly) or a RevoDrive 3 X2 (for the speed, but the horror stories surrounding OCZ worry me). Basically, it's Intel -- the car I really need and which will last me longer than I need it, or OCZ -- the motorcycle I really want but which is probably going to get me killed.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

For myself? Over 3 years, and I build my systems to last that long in the first place (every 4-5). For others? I am an IT, so I help and purchase components/systems for people all the time, both on and off the clock.

4) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

125 + 45 / 3 - 13 = 125 + 15 - 13 = 127

I am not Canadian, but I just read the Contest Terms and Conditions and see that I am technically required to answer this question even though you guys specified "Canadian Residents Only" in the original post. I see no mention of this in the official terms and conditions.


----------



## Rzhrqq2641

1) I do not own one right now, but I have thought about buying one since my main HDD have had some problems lately.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I've actually been looking at the 520 series you're giving away. Price is alright, performance have been getting great reviews and same with reliability. And Intel as a brand is really good quality all over. At least the Intel products I've had.

3) Not very often. Built a desktop and bought a laptop last year for school and gaming. So maybe every 3 year or in average I'd guess.

4) Norwegian, but the answer is 43,6


----------



## mav451

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't currently own an SSD. Yes, it would basically be my next upgrade.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I would only consider Intel or Samsung SSDs. For storage, I would put reliability and reputation/track record far ahead of price. I can deal with buying SSDs that aren't the latest/greatest so long as the reliability is there, and with SSDs the performance difference is not great enough to sacrifice reliability in the name of price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase parts every 18-24 months, but not necessarily a new PC. If we're talking new CPU/Mobo, that's closer to 2-4 years - e.g. I would be moving to an IB setup later this year.


----------



## headcase9

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I don't currently have an SSD. I was planning on getting one for my next upgrade.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I was leaning towards Crucial based largely on frequent recommendations from OCNers. I would go with something else if a good deal came along for a SSD with good reliability. Reliability is probably my first consideration followed by price.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
About every 4-5 years based on how long I had my last PC. I just started upgrading it bit by bit last November and I still have a little ways to go.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
American


----------



## UZ7

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, Crucial C300, got it on sale last year.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Crucial (based on experience), Intel, Samsung and Corsair. Crucial for their reliability and many people have used them with no problems, Intel because of the 300/500 series with their fast performance. Started seeing some good results with Samsung and for Corsair, both my bros have GT and Force 3 and they don't have any problems with them. So mostly I go by reliability/experience of course performance/price will play a big role as well.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I would say 18-24 months, I did go from E8400 to i7 920 to i5 2500K within 2-3 years. Usually if a cheap upgrade is available and performance/efficiency is there, I'll consider it.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
American, but I would guess 43.7


----------



## WileyX

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Currently I do not own a SDD and i do plan on purchasing one in the future, but not for a while.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I would buy a Kingston or a Intel Solid State Drive. this is becuase i like the prices they offer and thier reliability and performance is very good. also i am a loyal subject to Kingston







*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I usually build my own PC's and this occurs only about every two to three years, with multiple upgrades in between.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *Although i am not Canadian, the answer is 43 2/3 or 43.666...*


----------



## Kazimir

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

- I own 2 Crucial M4 128G which I love. I am looking to purchase 1 more drive in the next year, ideally an external SSD.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

- Crucial or Intel are the 2 brands I prefer. My main concern is getting at least 75% of the max speeds available with stellar reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

- 2-3 years


----------



## Lokster1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

- Yes, I have a OCZ 120GB Agility 3, have been using it for almost 3 months now and I love the speed of it. I will probably end up getting another one since the prices of HDD don't seem to be coming back down as soon as I would like and my current drive is filling up.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

- Brand I would like to get are Intel, Crucial, Mushkin, Corsair, or Samsung, all have great performance and are brands I believe are reliable. Of course due to cost concerns I will probably have to go with another OCZ, well unless I win one of the SSDs here







.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

- Well I never purchase a PC, I build my own







but since I'm just starting off in my career I'm usually broke so I usually wait 5-6 years between building new computers. I fortunately have had good luck in my PCs lasting so haven't needed to get new parts until I'm ready for an entire new build.


----------



## james_ant

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I am planning on getting a 128GB Crucial m4, probably in the next month or two.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Crucial, because they don't use a Sand-force controller. I am not considering Intel because the 320 is overpriced for less performance and the 520 is overpriced (although a very nice SSD). The Crucial M4 is the perfect balance between price, reliability and performance. I mean sata 3, faster speeds and cheaper is a no brainier over the Intel 320 series.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I buy a new CPU/mobo combo every 4-5 years, but during the past couple years I have purchased upgrades (HDD's, coolers, case, sound card, ect.) every year.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*Should really clarify this question. Answer is 127 doing division first, then addition and subtraction. 125 + (45/3) + 13 = 127

Could also be 43.666 or -17 depending on how you look at it.

Also how come Americans don't have to do the math?*


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, a crucial M4 64GB, and a Samsung 830 64 GB. Yes, I plan on getting more in the near future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I am considering SSDs from OCZ, SAMSUNG, CRUCIAL, and INTEL price vs performance is basically what I look for. Reliability seems to be pretty solid with the TOP Tier brands.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I upgrade parts roughly every 12-18 months*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
The rules say answer all questions. I'm not Canadian but by answer not answering the question I break the rules.
So depending on how the equation is meant to be interpreted.

(125 + 45) / (3 - 13) = -17
*125 + (45 / 3) - 13 = 127*
((125 + 45) / 3) - 13 = 43.6666 repeating
Following the rules of arithmetic (Order of operations MDAS {Multiplication, Division, Addition, Subtraction, or My Dear Aunt Susie to help remember} - then the bolded is the answer)


----------



## .Sup

Will there ever be a contest for people that do not reside in USA or Canada?


----------



## kzinti1

I'm in!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes. I own about 10, so far. Yes, I'm always in the market for a new SSD.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Crucial, price/performance ratio and reliability, probably a Crucial M4 but an Intel is always a considered option.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12 months or less. It's like eating peanuts. I can't stop!

4) (For Canadian Residents) We Americans are also familiar with mathematics. I tutored math in college. What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

125 + (45/3) - 13 = 125 + (15 - 13) = 125 + 2 = 127


----------



## sniper_13

1) Do you currently own an SSDgb? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes i currently own one. And yes i am planning on purchasing one this year, just waiting for a good sale to come up.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I am highly considering the Corsair Performance Pro series as i hear they are very well built and perform great. I am also considering the Crucial M4 series, seems like they are getting great reviews from users who own them and the performance seems great for their price.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I try to purchase a new PC under 2 years, preferably within the year if the money is there.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*The answer for the math question is 127*


----------



## The48thRonin

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No. Yes, probably sooner than later.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, Kingston, & Corsair. Performance & reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18-24 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian.


----------



## EternalRest

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes. I own a OCZ Vertex 2. 90GB. Yeah, I want new one so I put some games on it.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Don't know yet. I heard good things about Corsair and Cruical

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Buy a new PC, No. I upgrade every few months, if I like something and want it.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian.


----------



## GNemi

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
yes, possibly

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, OCZ, Corsair, Crucial, main factors are reliability and performance for the price

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18-24 months


----------



## C64

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No and not planning on purcahsing one until my next PC build probably next year.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel for brand alone. Just switched over to them.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Usually once a year.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Not a Canadian resident


----------



## danman4734

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?no i do not own one yet, yes debating on sata 3 or pci ex

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?im probably going with intel because i watched some vids on YouTube and Linus from ncix said for the price intels ssd had great performance and are very reliable

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?i don't really buy a new pc cause im always upgrading the components ie. upgraded video card to a 560 ti 3 weeks ago,upgraded mobo and CPU two weeks ago ,case upgraded two months ago, and if i win this ssd i will be upgrading that as-well


----------



## James [a_leon]

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No, and I had not thought of it. The price is still just a little too steep for my liking.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I was not and am not planning on purchasing one, but I would go with OCZ, Intel, Crucial, or Corsair. All seem to have high reviews from a lot of people.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Complete PC? Over 3 years. I may upgrade in between, however.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
Not Canadian, but this question amuses me.


----------



## 4Given_P8ntblr

1. I currently own a Crucial M4 128GB Solid State, and I am planning on buying another within a year.

2. I would be looking at Corsair (Performance), Intel (Reliability) and OCZ (Price).

3. I purchase newer PC's about every 3 years with incremental upgrades at least every year.


----------



## grimreaper01

1) No, yes, I do plan on getting one, if I can find the funding...

2) Crusial M4, I only hear good things from them as far as performance, reliability goes.

3) I purchase a PC every 2-3 years, depending if I'm selling or giving away my old parts.a

4) 127 (Not Canadian, but I wanted to solve it...)


----------



## suicideidiot321

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, i currently own a Microcenter brand 64GB SSD, however i do plan on purchasing a second one for storage.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, Crucial, and OCZ are top choices, because they are all known to be reliable and fast

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I build a new rig every 12-18 months, give or take

thanks!


----------



## fuloran1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, but I do plan on purchasing one, possibly a crucial m4.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial m4, my main concerns being performance and reliability. Price is a bit of a factor but I am willing to pay more for quality.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I'd say every 2-3 years, when games decide I need an upgrade.


----------



## GoodInk

Has the winners been notified yet?


----------



## Detahmaio

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I have a Crucial M4 I plan to get at least 1 more just to see the difference in speed.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel or OCZ I'm looking towards performance and reliability at this point.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I try to get a component upgrade every 2 months or so.


----------



## gooddog

1a. Yes.
1b. Yes

2. Intel, Crucial
2b. Performance only.

3. Purchase every 2-3 years.


----------



## WRXSTi0487

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial, Intel. Perfromance and reliablity are my primary concerns

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

12-18 months

4) N/A


----------



## Asandwhich

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Corsair. Price to performance is my main goal.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I upgrade a part or 2 within 12 months on my computer that i built myself.

4) N/A


----------



## u3b3rg33k

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes. INTEL SSDSA2M160G2GC (2CV102HD). With TRIM (in my macbook). I'd love to buy another asap.
*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
In order - Memorite, Intel, OWC Mercury Enterprise Pro SSD. Reliability first, then performance.
*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Purchase? You mean build? NEW (every few years), upgrade until it's not possible? Constantly.
*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
If you follow proper ops order, 127. If you get all RPN on it, 43 and two thirds.


----------



## Bridden

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?I currently have a 120G SSD and plan on getting one for RAID when/if I have money.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I plan on buying either intel, Crucial, or any of the reliable brands. Probably going to go with the most reliablility to price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't purchase new PCs. I purchase PC parts every 4 months or so. (when I get my refund checks from college)

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
// I'm AMMMERRRICAN! Also, are there any parentheses in this equation? Also, why do
// Canadians have to know how to math, but Americans don't?

EDIT: for syntex and I got 127, why do others get 125 and 43 2/3? I feel stupid because I didn't get the same answer -.-


----------



## sstnt

Jeez...gonna be about a 1 in a thousand chance, but what the heck:

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I own 4 ssd's currently. I will be planning to upgrade to a larger model in the relatively near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Performance and reliability first, then price. I am considering Intel, Crucial, OCZ, and Corsair.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I normally purchase (parts) to build a new computer ever 12 months or less.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? N/A, I am a U.S. Resident. But I couldn't resist...I still did the math.









What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

125 + 45 / 3 - 13

We could do it:

((125+45)/3) - 13 = (170/3) - 13 = 56 2/3 - 13 = 43 2/3

Or

(125+45) / (3-13) = 170 / -10 = -17

Or (125 + (45/3)) - 13 = (125/15) - 13 = 8 2/3 - 13 = 4 1/3

Or

125 + ((45/3) - 13) = 125 + (15 - 13) = 127

Or even

125 + (45/(3-13)) = 125 + -4.5 = 121.5

Or something else that I'm too lazy to think of.









THAT'S what run-on sentences will get you in Math problems)


----------



## kriios

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, and probably not seeing as the one I have is enough for now.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I usually buy Corsair, Intel, or Crucial. The first two for reliability, the latter for the Marvell controller and price.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Over 3 years, I invest heavily on trying to make my PC as future proof as possible and then hang with it for about 3 to 4 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Not Canadian, but 127 if I read it as 125 + 45/3 - 13.*


----------



## lurker2501

1) Yes. Corsair Force series 64gb
2) Corsair obviously
3) As soon as I have enough money


----------



## nategr8ns

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No I don't own one, but my next upgrade will be one (for my laptop). I already killed my first hard drive and I'm looking to get more speed/reliability some time when SSDs are more affordable.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Corsair, OCZ, Intel. Performance, price, what I hear on OCN are what matter to me.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every ~3 years or more.


----------



## Kurv

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
- Yes, I won an SSD. Yes, I do plan on purchasing one in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
- Intel, Corsair or OcZ due to reliability, price and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- I upgrade my computer parts when the need arise. On average, every 3 years or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Born and raised in America.


----------



## speedymn

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I need another harddrive cause my harddrive is about 8 years old







*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I am bad at hardware*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *over 3 Years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *Not canadian but 127*


----------



## Bunnywinkles

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I would like to. Need to save for a new car though. Maybe once the $/GB is better

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Corsair or intel. Speed and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Upgrade it every 2-3 years.


----------



## jvanbortel

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Do not own one currently. Plan on purchasing soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Corsair, Intel, Crucial. Speed, reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Build ever 2 years or so.


----------



## We Gone

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No, Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?Still doing
homework as to size & brand

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 12 -24 months


----------



## FangTom

In and Hope I Win!
1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
* Not currently but Yes very soon; two (120GB + 240GB
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Corsair GT 120 because SATA 6Gb/Synchronous NAND Modules /s 120GB/Read/Write Performance/Sandforce 2281 Controller/3-Year Warranty (great service)
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
* 2-3 Years
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
* Well I do have great friends in Moncton, New Brunswick (visited NB), they called and said 127










*USA - NH
*
Overclock.net Rocks!
*I would love to change the world but they won't give me the source code! - TD*


----------



## MIGhunter

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No, I do not own a SSD. I wish I had one but I can't seem to narrow it down.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I'd have to do some research and see who the top contenders are. From here, it's just a matter of who has the best bang for the buck. I know it'd probably be between OCZ and Intel.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I built my computer so I tend to upgrade it as I see fit. I haven't bought a whole new computer since the P4 chip was mainstream.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I'm not Canadian... (43.666)


----------



## stalker7d7

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I don't own one, nor do I plan to get one in the near future, unless I run into some good fortune.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*When I do go to purchase one, I will consider a mix of price, performance, and reliability. Brand means little to me.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Every 2-3 years for a new platform. Upgrades every 12 months or less.*


----------



## Nethermir

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yes, I currently have one, planning to buy another one for another build*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Corsair or Intel for reliability and customer service.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Every 2 years. I either build a new one or upgrade.*

4) *I am in the US.*


----------



## iTom

Question #1
Yes....own 2 SSD....will buy more....getting on the bandwagon head first now baby ! !

Question #2
Have a Crucial.....why? because OCNet tells me too......fast easy to set up.......Buy another as soon as they are bigger
Have Intel 320 120Gb......bought used and 8MB Fracked....Fixed, love it....Thanks again OCNet -this is all your fault guys ! !

Question #3
New PC.....2 in last month (I'll figure out my Sig options I hope)....but last one was 1+yrs ago when Q8200 was cool, or WAS it really cool???

Question #4
43.66........thats different...strange outcome...no whole number ...but hey it's a number and my answer.

Thanks guys.....crossing my fingers for the 240GB 520.........no wammies, no wammies...STOP!!!!


----------



## Infinite Jest

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, I currently own an SSD. I do not plan on purchasing another one until the price/GB comes down farther.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? My next purchase will be based on price more than anything, but performance will be a consideration.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Refresh parts on a rolling basis, but I get an entirely new PC every 3+ years.


----------



## Validuz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, but I'm looking into one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I was looking into the Intel 510, because of the recommendations and size.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
US, but 127 anyway.


----------



## sweetcriminal

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No, and yes I would LOVE an SSD. HDD speed is my biggest bottleneck right now.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *If money was no option then id go with an Intel for their great performance and reliability. If I was on my current college budget then an OCZ would most likely be the choice. Both have to be sata 6bs models of course.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I don't purchase new pc's but I do upgrade my current one every few months with a part or two.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I am not canadian my good sir.*


----------



## theyellowlemon

1) i have an ssd

2) intel because of their durability and reliability.

3) i usually only upgrade a part every few years if games arent running good. ill be picking up a used 260 off ebay soon.


----------



## Strangg1

1) No, Yes, it is my next upgrade.

2) I have not ruled out any brands really. Price/Performance is my main criteria.

3) I build my own and usually don't replace everything all at once.

4) Not canadian.

~S


----------



## ldrrp

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Just purchased one today.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ, performance and theres alot of buz about it

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12 months or so, usually its mostly upgrades

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not cannadian but its 41 and 2/3


----------



## ldrrp

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Just purchased one today.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ, performance and theres alot of buz about it

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12 months or so, usually its mostly upgrades

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not cannadian


----------



## Sb95500

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I do not currently own an SSD. Yes, i was planning on picking on up as soon as i have the funds for it.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I haven't done too much research, but if i had to guess i'd most likely go with Intel, because of the reliability and brand. Intel's customer service has helped me in the past and they're quite outstanding.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I don't often purchase an entirely new PC, i just do a lot of upgrading until it becomes obsolete and i have no choice.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not a Canadian, but the answer is 43.67


----------



## chcolatesnw

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No, I am planning to get an Intel SSD when Ivy Bridge releases. This would help buy something else instead.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel 120GB, ~200$, reliable

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
18-24 months

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
127 BEDMAS FTW!


----------



## -Apocalypse-

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I have 3, all OCZ (2x 30GB, 1 90GB). I got great deals on them and they have exceeded my expectations with the exception of the 30GB ones falling out of Raid 0 when I tried it. However, I am always looking for a good price/performance upgrade.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Price is always my first consideration. Most SSDs are too expensive when not on sale, but I'm watching for a good sale on a Sata III from Intel, Corsair or OCZ for a boot drive, preferably a 60-120GB one. If I manage to get a great deal on a larger drive, I'd convert my current 90GB to a boot drive.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I try to upgrade what I can when I can, which typically means a full PC turnover every 18-24 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
American, but 127.


----------



## Amann

I do currently own an older Intel X25 120GB SSD, and if I have the money in the near future would very likely purchase a new ssd!

I Would be looking into Intel, Corsair and Patriot considering a combination of price performance and aesthetics.

I build a new pc roughly every 3-5 years but continuously upgrade them in the mean-time as well.

New SSD would be awesome I could use some upgrades and this would be one of my most appreciated!


----------



## docdave602

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own 6 ssd
1-240 muchkin,1 120 muchkin 1- 120 kingston hyper 2-Ocz 120 2-Ocz 60

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.
Not now until the price goes down some more

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
None of the above. I build my own. I will probably will never buy another .

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
i american


----------



## Quesoblanco

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No, depends on the price.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? crucial, intel, ocz, and samsung. I read that they are the best companies.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I dont I upgrade and it depends on what games I play and what not.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Im not canadian


----------



## Lompang

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No I don't own an SSD and right now I'm tight on money so I can not buy myself one for probably a year.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
If I had to purchase one it would be from Intel as I'm a huge fan of their CPUs. Their brand is reliable and I love their service with their great prices and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian, but 127.


----------



## YLDaryl

1. Yes i Have a Force 3 is my desktop, I would like to have one for my laptop.

2. Intel, OCZ, Corsair, Samsung. I am really looking for performance
(Would love to replace all the 15k sas drives in my server)

3. 2-3 years, however im always adding new storage.

4. Not Canadian


----------



## K1d Icarus

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I currently own 2 SSDs.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I use OCZ and so far they seem to be reliable and recommended by some of my friends.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3yrs. I just recently built a new one
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? USA


----------



## EmualDave

I would like to join

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't own an SSD, i might purchase one after SSD technology is stable and affordable.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel for reliability or Crucial for reliability and price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
18-24 months

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
i am not Canadian but i would love to answer 43.67

Best of luck to all and especially to the winners.


----------



## Photograph

1) I own two SSDs (One Intel and a Crucial) and I am planning on purchasing at minimum two more within the next four to six months.

2) I like the drives I have a great deal, so Intel and Crucial are brands I would first consider. Speed and reliability are big factors, the five year warranty from Intel is a big seller for me as my workstation needs a new boot drive that I can count on for a living.

3) I use more than one PC; several HTPCs, a gaming rig, a notebook and a workstation plus random projects. So I likely replace enough parts to build one around twice per year. Put my answer down as two over the next year.

4) The answer is 43.66666666666667

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Ransom519

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No. I have been looking into them, I'm still waiting on the price to drop*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel. I've heard nothing but great things about the Intel brand SSD's, low failure rate is key to me.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Just bought a PC actually from Cyberpower PC. I just plan to upgrade this one every so often, no need to buy another one, now that I have a firm foundation.*

Just joined the site after reading a few threads. Seen this one and couldn't resist atleast trying, lol.


----------



## Cyclops

1) Yes and yes.

2) Crucial M4 for Performance/Reliability - OCZ Vertex 3 - Performance.

3) 2-3 years.

4) CAN'T COMPLY.I R CANUCK. 010010011101001


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Currently own a 256gb SSD that I picked up cheaply. Always interested in getting faster







*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel, Crucial, Corsair - Reliability is key, then speed, and price is really important too. Size is also a critical factor.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I run a pretty continuous upgrade cycle, with replacing a few parts here and there every few months. Primary components like storage and mobo/CPU need to be able to last through several cycles, anywhere from 18mo-3yrs.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*USA, USA*


----------



## ericeod

_1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?_
Yes, I own a pair of 80Gb Intel X-25M SSDs and just picked up a 240Gb Mushkin Cronos Deluxe 240Gb. I plan to buy another SSD in the next year when the 512Gb capacity becomes more affordable.

_2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?_
My brand(s) of choice are Intel and Samsung. But with some lower priced offerings, I will try another brand based on a lower price/performance ratio. But ultimately, reliability is critical.

_3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_
Since getting married, my 6-8 month major upgrade cycle has slowed down to about every 18 months. So I rank at every 18-24 months.

_4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?_
Not Canadian


----------



## reezin14

1) *Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No I do not own a SSD at this time,didn't feel the need to do so.Now that the market price has become more to my liking price/performance/space.
Yes I do plan purchasing a SSD in the near future with the new build.

2) *If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
The brands that I've been looking at are OCZ,Crucial,Muskin and of course Intel in no particular order.I'm looking in the 60GB to 120GB range for this purchase,with good solid read/write speeds,and good peer reviews. I don't think it's necessary to speed a bundle of cash for faster boot time etc for what I do with my computer.

3) *How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I tend to only use my hardware until it gets to the point of it not doing what I need it to dr when I feel that a *component* is nearing it's demise so with
that said I'd say 2yrs to 3yrs is around the time when I start to think about doing a total upgrade(next 2 to 3 months). Although I do upgrade my gpu every 12 to 18 months.


----------



## sniperpowa

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes I have an Intel 320 120gb right now

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I plan for another one and it will be an Intel. I would love a sata III!

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 2-3 years depending on upgrades.


----------



## Subayai

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No.. yes when I build my next rig in 2013.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, reliability + I've heard good reviews.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Over 3 years (about once every 4 years actually with some minor (usually ram or hard drives) upgrade.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 127


----------



## lennon95

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes, a 64 gb. Samsung SSD, however to my dismay after buying it i have watched the space disappear without installing anything but windows on it, I set Shadow Storage to 5%, moved user files to my other drive with regedit, deleted hyberfile/disabled hybernation, and used diskcleaner every day, yet i have been losing space every day, even if i do not use it on a particular day. For example i left for a trip on thursday it had 34 gigabytes, and when i returned on sunday it had shrunk to 30.6. And this is without the pc even being turned on







So i did plan on purchasing a new SSD sometime soon to replace this strange one.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Certainly not Samsung again, I was looking at the OCZ Agility 120 gigabyte because it was on sale at Microcenter, and had a good speed for the price. but i think i missed the sale







also the reviews were good for the most part, so it looked like a good deal.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I just recently (2 months ago) built my first PC and plan on building a new one every other year, while upgrading certain parts of the current one every year.*

hope i win so i dont need to buy a new one


----------



## patrick10

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
- 80 gb Intel X-25. I would love to upgrade to a larger SSD, but the X-25 is quite fast and it's hard to justify the cost to upgrade.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
- I'm interested in a bigger Crucial M4 for price, reliability, and all the great reviews I have heard from users.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- It's hard to say because I seem to upgrade piece by piece. For the most part, I upgrade drives whenever I need more storage or one fails, but I generally buy a generation behind and upgrade quite often. It took me 2 years to upgrade everything from my last build except DVD drive, including monitors and keyboard/mouse.


----------



## rent.a.john

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, just recently bought a 256gb M4 for my main rig. It has changed my pc experience dramatically, I would like to win this for my sister.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
M4 due to its price/performance ratio, Intel for its brand and performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12 - 18 months, constantly upgrading though.


----------



## KubeckDK

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I have 2 SSD Kingston HyperX 120GB in raid0 =240GB

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Then I would buy 2 Kingston HyperX 240GB and put them in raid0 =480GB

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I'm building my own computer so I change the "old" parts when there is better technology out... Right now I have the newest stuff


----------



## Cindex

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes. 30GB OCZ Vertex SSD in my Laptop

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
My next one would probably be Intel. Seem to have the best speed and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
With my current setup, over 3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Lol? I'm not canadian but.... 43.6 with a repeating six. 43 2/3. Kinda confused by this one....?


----------



## soth7676

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I do...About to upgrade to a M4 256GB from a Vertex3 120GB...

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I used to consider OCZ till my Vertex3 started to act up... Now Crucial, Intel and Samsung will be the brands I will be considering only in the future

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I usually do a complete rebuild of my main rig every 1 1/2 to 2 years, while i upgrade it constantly between rebuild times...

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not canadian


----------



## RhysLadhani

1. no. yes if i can afford to.
2. intel or crucial. price is a huge factor
3. every 3 or so years.
4. im not canadian..


----------



## Celeras

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I wish. I have "been planning" to get one for years, but they're simply too expensive. I know exactly what kind of performance increase they'd give my system and it kills me!*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I could careless about brand as long as the product is solid. I'd get a bigger drive, because the main purpose would be for map loading in games like BF3/etc. An OS-only drive would just be a tease







*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I seldom overhaul an entire system all at once, however it's hard to go six months without upgrading something! I try to stay current with the latest GPU generation, funds permitting







It's not usually too difficult since I always resell my current card for a bulk of the new models price. Most recent purchase other than that was my first mechanical keyboard.*

4) 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13 = *127*. I'm not Canadian, but the terms and conditions don't specify who has to answer, and would hate to be DQ'd for no reason!


----------



## viridia

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* I own one SSD, which resides in my laptop. It's an 80GB Intel G2 that I purchased two years ago which replaced my HP laptop's included drive. This was definitely one of my better decisions. While attending university, the device enabled me to quickly move between different classes, lab setups, and dual-boot operating systems. Starting, restarting, sleeping, hibernating, file copying - having quintessential time-consuming computer activities reduced to seconds was phenomenal. It was handy when I was going about the day normally, suddenly having a bright idea, throwing open the laptop's lid (immediately resuming from hibernation, right where you left off programming VHDL) and furiously typing before I lost the thought. I'd love to purchase another SSD for my desktop computer's operating system drive, but unfortunately 80GB is not particularly practical, especially when anticipating the installation of several operating systems.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* I've really enjoyed my Intel SSD: firmware updates have been timely, its utilities are easy to use, and I've never seen a blue-screen. As mentioned above, I'd like to purchase one for my desktop someday (when price per gigabyte declines). It would be fantastic to run two trustworthy Intel SSDs in a raid 0 configuration, though that's even more farfetched.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* Seems like I tend to upgrade every two years (or so); I tend to wait for a new processor architecture, then buy the cheapest version of that new architecture. My flatmates are often the lucky recipients of any old components I do not use.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* I live in Seattle.


----------



## Pomegranate

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No. I plan on getting one in the future, however*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I would probably get Intel/Samsung, I hear good things about their reliability. As for size, about the 100-200gb range.
*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*+3 years, I swap parts however.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*127*


----------



## a pet rock

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not currently own one. As a college student with very little disposable income, no.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Definitely Intel if price isn't an issue. However, it would be more likely that I would get a Crucial given current finances.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian.


----------



## amay200

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
yes i own an OCZ Vertex Plus. Not currently planning on buying another

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
not currently planning on buying another SSD.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12 months or less

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 127


----------



## Captivate

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I own a OCZ Vertex 60GB SSD. I am planning on purchasing one or more in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I will look for reliability, performance and price and do not really care about brands.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I am not Canadian.


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

To answer:

1) No. Yes, but only if I can find a good deal for price per gigabyte. I don't want to own an SSD with a super low capacity.

2) I have considered Intel, OCZ, but have noted that everyone seems to have their own issues with SSD technology.

3) If we count core components as a 'PC", then my upgrade cycle is roughly every 3 years.


----------



## mllrkllr88

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
_No, but an nice SSD is my next upgrade._

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
_I have always admired intel SSD's for their performance, but I would consider an OCZ_

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
_About every 3-4 years. However, I tend to do an upgrade every year._

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
_I am not Canadian._


----------



## ecliption

[/B]1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes I do ,yes I am .

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I have read alot about Crucial and OCZ , I havent made up my mind as of yet though. I am looking for the best performance and it has to be reliable.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a PC every three years. I just built my second one last week. There is nothing better than building your very own rig. When I buy name brand PC I buy cheap and just add my own parts as needed. Usually I upgrade every 12 months.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*


----------



## Jazzyy

Posting in hopes of winning. Not like I lose anything by entering!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, maybe.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ probably. I heard their Agility 3 was decent
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2-3 years
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
43.67


----------



## matty0610

I did a search to see if I already posted here and don't see one. So here is my entry.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No. Yes in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel and OCZ because so far those are the two that I've seen perform over and over again. Price wise still a bit too expensive for my tastes.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

over 3 years. Went from a Q6700 to a 2700k.


----------



## kiwidog

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not own a SSD, I am planning on purchasing SSD's when they come down in price (hopefully in the near future)

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I was thinking Intel, Corsair, or Crucial

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a new PC every 2-3 years, upgrading parts until its just "too old"

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I am not Canadian


----------



## sepheroth003

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, was planning on it increadibly soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ Agility 3, reason: I've seen it work flawless in my system for about 40minutes. No BSODs, amazing performance, great cost/gb.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Trying to get into the 24mo category, but last couple years its been less than 12mo.


----------



## HyDrokid

*1)* Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*
Yes, Intel320 120Gb,Plan on purchasing 1 more*
*
2)* If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*
Intel, all the above!!!*

*3)* How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
12-18months*

Good Luck all


----------



## krisz9

In, thanks!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No i do not, and yes I do plan on purchasing one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Crucial, or OCZ. Price is a major factor during these times, however the other factors listed above in the question are also looked into. Performance is great if you have the money, but I would rather have a bit of a better price with good reliability with a trusted brand.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years- usually about every 3-4 years. Money is the issue.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
does not apply to me.


----------



## asherao

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not currently own an SSD. In the near future, no, I am not planning to purchase one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I know very little about SSD brands, although I seem to gravitate towards Intel for some reason. Maybe it is because it is the only brand I know!

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I have only purchased a PC once, ever. That was a laptop three years ago. Wait, as a matter of fact, I just bought a PC today (at least most of the parts)! Does that count? Nevertheless I a quite excited no matter what.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I am not Canadian, but I do have Canadian friends. I am sure they would say something like, 127. Maybe the smart ones would say 137. And the others, I have no idea, 137.933 perhaps .


----------



## DNytAftr

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*mmm... not yet prices are a bit high, but if larget capacities come down a bit then maybe*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*if i did Corsair, and intel*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*about every 6 months new rig is built*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*... err.. from the us but 127... i think.. yeah?*


----------



## WingsEdge

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No, but I plan on buying one for my next build in around 12 months.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I am considering Corsair, OCZ, and Intel SSDs, mainly for quality, reliability, and performance.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
For personal use, I purchase or build a PC every 2-3 years. But I do configure and build systems for friends and family and that usually happens 2-3 times a year.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
I take it you mean "125+45/3-13", in which case, following BEDMAS, the expression works out to *127*

Good luck everybody!


----------



## makol

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently own one Corsair Force Series GT 120gb in my laptop. I plan on buying two more within the year.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'm planning on getting a second Corsair Force Series GT for my laptop since I can hold two drives and then another one for my desktop. I have yet to decide what kind of SSD to get though, but I'm looking at Corsair, Intel, Crucial, and OCZ SSDs.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a new PC every 1 or 2 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
N/A since I'm located in the US.


----------



## tvvism

WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Just recently bought a Corsair Force GT 3 120gb, would love to get another ssd to see the speeds when I raid 0 them.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why? While I was researching i've heard good things about Intel but that they were expensive. But I would choose one between Intel or Corsair because those 2 are my favorite brands and I've read they are reliable and price range is about the same.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC? I build pc's as a hobby so I switch pc about every 6 months.


----------



## Tavis

1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, I do not yet own an SSD. I plan on purchasing one for my laptop soon though.

2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

OCZ is attractive because of their price; however I plan on doing some research to find out which brands offer high reliability.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I get a new PC about every three years.

4. What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

43+2/3


----------



## tallpaul02

1) Do you currently own an SSD? *Yes.* Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *N/A, see question 1*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *2-3 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I'm not Canadian.*


----------



## Galfritz

1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, I do not yet own an SSD. I plan on purchasing one soon to finish off my new 15-2500k build.

2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

OCZ , Intel or Crucial

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I get a new PC about every three years.

4. What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
(125 plus (45 divided by 3)) minus 13 = 127


----------



## mechaneil

1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, just got one today.

2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

OCZ , Intel or Crucial

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I'd say every 2 years.


----------



## muscleking

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently use 120gb vertex 3 and vertex plus

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

i would buy ocz again, they are cheap, reliable and fast.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

i build a new computer every 2-3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

127


----------



## TyraeL75

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? corsair ocz crucial or intel, looking reliability and price

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?12-24 months upgrade whut i have

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I am in the usa


----------



## 1ceTr0n

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No. Possibly, when the technology is more proven and comes down in price. Or I get one for free*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *All brands depending on reliability and reviews from other owners, but likely either Intel, OCZ, Corsair or Crucial*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? * I build a new core system at least every 3 years with possibly a GPU upgrade in between for gaming*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? *I'm a USA resident*


----------



## EmoPopsicle

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

yes, and i do not plan on buying another one

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

crucial - reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

over 3 years


----------



## myarros

1) Do you currently own an SSD? *YES* Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Nope, just bought one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
If I was going to get another, I'd consider Intel for sure, Plextor like the one I have or OCZ. I've read different articles and the Intel rocks, but I didn't have Intel money at the time.









3) How often do you purchase a new PC - I build a new system every 3 to 5 years. Just finished my current build last week.

New SSD drive is crazy fast. Turned my 3 - 1 TB Seagate drives into a RAID 5 Array.

I'm new to overclocking. But learning very cool stuff my ASUS Maximus IV Extreme board can do!!!


----------



## LtStinger

*Rubs his lucky Blarney Stone*

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, currently own an M4, and would love to get another for my wife's laptop, and another for my HTPC eventually.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Since I now have experience with the M4 without a single problem, my most likely course would be to repeat what's worked in the past and get another. Biggest factor is reliability.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Still paying off debt, but almost out of it. Will soon need a computer for my son and either an upgrade or a replacement for my HTPC. I think that might put me in the...every 12-18 mo category?*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*LOL? USA*


----------



## Camph

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, 64gb Kingston. In about 2 years.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Most definitely Intel 320 series, Crucial M4 or Corsair Pro, all of which have the Marvell controller. As far as reliability goes, that's as good as it gets. If Sandforce firmware keep up, I'll definitely consider those too.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Never. I always upgrade what I have part by part. In about 2 years I'll probably get a new cpu, motherboard and gpu but everything else is going to stay the same.


----------



## Bigbear40s

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Currently I own 2 SSDs and have them running in raid0. OCZ Vertex 2 60gb

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I am in the process of a new build and have been considering the Intel 520 series and the Kingston HyperX

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I build a new system about every 18-24 months although the wife has a fit everytime!!!!









GL to everyone who enters!!!!


----------



## fletch to 99

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I own one and wish to purchase another.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Not sure, which ever is best at the time.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? When I get the money and need another one.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? 127 using bedmas


----------



## Black Magix

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, an OCZ Agility2. Yes I am

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ, Intel
Price / Reliability / Customer Service

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
24 Months.


----------



## klee17

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No, not unless i suddenly win the lottery

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? if the times ever comes to buy one I'm looking for something cheap and on sale

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? about every 3 years or so

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? well im American so........


----------



## Fast93bird

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


I currently own six SSD's, all Seats s599 64GB. Five are in RAID 0 in ky computer, one is in my sons computer. I will be purchasing new SATA III SSD's when i upgrade from my X58 setup.
Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


Adata is a top choice for me bacause I've had ZERO reliability issues and performance with my current drives is spot on. Mushkin is another choice that I like.
Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


Haven't purchased a new complete computer since 2001. Built my first in 2009 and have continually upgraded. Will probably end up redoing major components every 1.5-2 years.
Quote:


> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


Not a canuck. Have friends who are, and I'll ask them this question and check back.









Posted from my Rezound


----------



## monoLab

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I currently own a 30GB OCZ SSD. Yes, I plan on purchasing another in the near future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I am considering the Crucial M4 series, because the price/performance is very good in my opinion and the reviews I have read on it have all been very good.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I build a new PC about every 2-3 years.


----------



## 1slobalt12

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, but I plan to get one as soon as I can.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, my friends all i have intel and swear by them for reliability and speed

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Not very often, I like building them, but i mostly just slowly upgrade parts


----------



## Billy_5110

why so much stupidity about quebec rules. Just make the winner pay the needed ammount to let him get his prize. ( as my stupid goivernement take a percentage of prizes. I would pay without any problem as it's a little percentage of the value of the prize. no problem here! and everyone here would do the same if they were living here.

It is too hard for you to do this? lazy staff....

Anyway, i'll get out this province as soon as possible. I hate Quebec. As HELL. But you don't have any excuses to exclude quebec from contest.


----------



## GreekSniper

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*
Yes, a Crucial 64Gb C300 series ssd. and am not pleased with the performance. yes i want to by a new one with more space and faster read and write times.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*
I would consider Intel or another Crucial, but probably Intel. my brother just bought a a new Intel ssd drive and that thing is FAST. puts mine to shame.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I build a new PC every 3-5 years. but i just usually replace parts as needed though.


----------



## dpalmer492

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I don't, I am planning on purchasing one to run my OS on.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'm thinking Intel or OCZ. I've worked with Intel SSD's and I no problems or hiccups. And I've always heard good things about OCZ.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I would say 18-24 months. I just finished my first computer build and I'm already parting out things for my next build. But that's going to be down the road, probably in the summer or during winter.


----------



## Sky-Guy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes, I have a 60gb and need more space. Yes I will be purchasing more as my professional needs expand.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, corsair, crucial. Why? These seem to be the best players in the industry in terms of pricepoint and performance. Reputation is also a major factor!

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Every 2-3 years. I just did my first build and wish to expand my computing power to match my professional needs.


----------



## Talynn67

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No I do not possess my own SSD however i have bought one and worked with another, Yes i am planning on purchasing one in the near future and turning my current Hard Drive into a beer coaster/external.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
So many to choose from well from experience i have three on the top of my mind, Intel, Crucial and Mushkin. Mushkin Chronos 128GB is quick but my friend that has one has had a few issues with very few crashes here and there which may have been caused by the drive we don't know for sure lately it has remained stable. Crucial M4 128GB I like alot, I bought one for my Fiance's Christmas present over a Mushkin for a few reasons, the reliability, the nifty data transfer cable and software, and Micron does business with my current employer. Intel is a consideration for ultimate reliability over speed but they are EXPENSIVE. Yes Intel does do business with us as well so they aren't excluded. In order i would say Price then Reliability then Speed. For the price over reliability that is why the M4 I am leaning towards but i may want to try an Intel or go with a Chronos Deluxe it may come down to a dice roll.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
well let's see Tardis got going in 2010 into 2011 i got the Mogwai (Asus 1015PN) in april of 2011, the Valkyrie (Asus U36SD) for my Fiancee for christmas, and yesterday i got an used Asus N82jq that i plan to fix up use it and turn around and sell to my parents when i can afford the laptop i want. So 12 months or less i suppose but they are not all for me!


----------



## mtnbikesaint

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No I dont currently own. Within a month I want to have one







*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Kingston SSDNow V200 SV200S37A/128G...seems like the best price for performance, Ill be doing more research before I buy though







*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *18-24 months....I have been trending every 2 years in January with the occasional upgrades during the year.*


----------



## dalastbmills

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I just purchased a Mushkin Enhanced Chrono 120GB. The price was unmatched at $142. I may purchase more if the price is right, but I really have no need for another at the moment.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I just purchased the Mushkin. It has awesome reviews and was very well priced. If I was in the market with a larger budget, I would go Crucial or Intel.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I think the common theme here is about 3 years. I build my most recent build 6 months ago, in about June/July of 2011. Before that it was Christmas of 2008 (I believe). But it seems as if I am always changing or modifying something.


----------



## charlesquik

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I have a 60go Force 3 of Corsair..If i have the money im considering buying a bigger one or a second one to raid 0 cause its not enough.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Well intel are the most costy but the most reliable but i dont have the money for this so im usualy go with Corsair cause i own around 5 stuff of Corsair.( case, h100, memory, speaker, etc)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

every two years, but im usually upgrading piece per piece of hardware. I will soon change my 6950 for a newer one when 6xx series come out so I can compare Nvidia with amd


----------



## doninss

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

yes, m4 (sig rig). love to, but probably not. ($)

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

all major brands. not an informed enough consumer yet.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

historically, over 3 years. very recent historical data points to a possible shift though.


----------



## Buen

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> *I'm planning to build a new computer soon, one of the components would be a SSD*
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> *I was mainly thinking about Corsair, but nothing was set in stone yet. Mainly depends on whatever delivers the best reliability at the lowest possible Price/GB*
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> *It's been a small 5 years since i last bought a new computer. At the time, it was state of the art, and has just about now served it's purpose.*
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## robcoo37

In!!








1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
yep, maybe depends on money available

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
idk about brand, performance and reliability would be the top factors

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
probably 12-18 months


----------



## tjcad

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes, its a Crucial M4. Planning to, soon if there's one on sale.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I might get a Crucial, maybe Intel or the OWC ones. Main reason is reliability, I'm happy and satisfied with my Crucial M4, no problems there. As for Intel and OWC, I have heard great things about them in terms of reliability so might as well if the price is good enough. Performance is important as well but I would rate it under reliability and above price.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*
It varies but I would say (in terms of averaging it out) it would fit in the 18-24 months*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

125 + 45 / 3 - 13
125 + 15 - 13
140 - 13
Equals
*127*


----------



## Ryko

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I currently own an OCZ Solid 3 SSD 120GB, yes I was planning on purchasing my next computer with these brand names ONLY!
Asus, Intel, G.Skill & Corsair. Just those four only.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial for performance(reliability) but looking at the write speed on these M4 it doesn't seem to great on a Sata 6Gb connection but Intel is solid and well worth the venture to see what their SSD's can do, after all there Processors are top notch!

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I build a new PC from the ground up every 2 - 3 years and with no regrets, I've learned a lot just from building and rebuilding machines, and to have the please of building my own makes the whole experience worth it.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I live in the US, California


----------



## gibsy

Hye Intel and OCN members. Thanks for the nice SSD contest. I have answered all required questions below










1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I don't own any SSD now but really interested to purchase one in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I heard a lot of good things about OCZ and Intel SSD products in terms of price wise, good performance as well as reliability. I really wanted to start using SSD especially for running bios and favorite games. Of course, my best choice would be OCZ or Intel at all time.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I'm a student and do not really have a lot of stable money to buy a new PC system every single year. I love to see people modding and build their 'dream' PC especially when a new technology arise. Still, If I have a choice, I would consider to upgrade my PC for at least every 3 years


----------



## 0201mitzen

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Currently i i do not own an SSD, im am planning to buy one for my new rig within the next couple of weeks*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Im considering to buy an M4 crucial, because i got it recommended in here*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Untill now ive only had 1 pc, and that one i got allmost 3 years ago. so that would be every 2-3 years*


----------



## nubbinator

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes, I own a 90GB OCZ Vertex 2. I'm planning on buying another SSD for my laptop in the future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Plextor PX-M3 or PX-M3P, Samsung 830, Crucial M4, Intel 510 or 520, or maybe a Kingston HyperX. All of them seem to have the fastest reliable SSDs on the market right now and at a decent price point.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Right now I'm on roughly a 3 year cycle, buying when I can afford to build a new one, though I do upgrade it.*


----------



## phichong

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes, I have a 120GB OCZ Agility. I am probably planning to purchase two more, one for my laptop and another for my desktop.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Samsung, Kingston, Crucial, and Intel all seem to be what I am leaning towards for my next purchase on an SSD.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*There really hasn't been a time for a new PC, I just purchase new parts to upgrade.*


----------



## pbOrane

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Nope, & Nope. Out of my price range.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ, seems to be pretty nice

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 12-18 months


----------



## TheMafia

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes i own one(intel x25 80GB); I would like to get a larger SSD for operating system/games*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Intel or OCZ, would like to know the difference between the two since i have the intel one already. I hear good things about both in performance, and that is the main reason i am on an SSD*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*2-3 years or upgrade new box(made my current model so it was suited for upgrades)*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*127*


----------



## Psykopathic

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I own a Crucial C300 128gb and love it. At the moment my C300 does everything I need it to but, the Crucial M4's look nice a couple in a raid config would be fun.







*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Crucial or Intel just because of there performance and reliability.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*For me building a new computer depends on what technology is out and if I think the performance increase justifies the cost. I normally build a new computer every few years but am constantly upgraded my current one.*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Not Canadian but its 127*


----------



## DanManTX

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I have a 3 year old 1.8" MTRON 32GB PATA SSD for my laptop and it breathed new life into it. Works perfectly to this day








I am looking at getting a desktop SSD soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'm interested in these four brands - mostly for performance, reliability, brand recognition, and price:
Mushkin Enhanced Chronos 240GB ($269); Crucial M4 2.5" 64GB ($105); Corsair Force Series GT 120GB ($175); Intel 510 120GB ($240)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
In this economy - definitely over 3+ years









4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian, eh? You hosers


----------



## aivoryellis

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I don't currently own an SSD, but I'm getting one very soon.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I really like the Intel 120GB because there are good reviews and Intel is my favorite brand of ANYTHING.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Over Three Years
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not Canadian but, the answer is approximately 70.


----------



## lone1dog

Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? I own a crucial 300 128. Am planning on a 256 gig upgrade.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Have been looking at the crucial M-4 .Havent seen anything faster or cheaper.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I build a new PC on an average of every 4 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not from Canada


----------



## kzinti1

I'm just wondering, is this contest the same one that's on damned near every single site that I've checked on lately? And NOT just for OCN members?

If so, then our odds of winning are something like winning a Pick 1,000 Lottery. Either a nationwide or worldwide lottery at that.


----------



## jomiyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I'm just wondering, is this contest the same one that's on damned near every single site that I've checked on lately? And NOT just for OCN members?
> If so, then our odds of winning are something like winning a Pick 1,000 Lottery. Either a nationwide or worldwide lottery at that.


I'd reckon Intel gave a set to each of the relevant sites and are not disappointingly having them all 'share' one, measly, damned set..


----------



## firstolast

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Currently, no. I'll consider buying one in the near future should the price drop for SSDs.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Crucial, Samsung, or Intel because from what i've gathered those seem to be the most reliable. Reliability i is the most important factor for me.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*around 3-4 years for a new PC system (though there may be little upgrades here and there in between that period).*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*U.S. Resident here.*


----------



## SlideRulz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes I have my os running on a ssd. I'd like to replace my 2nd hd with a ssd.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'm open to all brands but I put price vs. performance at the top of the list

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I upgrade something every couple of months.


----------



## svntwoo

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I own a 64GB C300 and am currently looking to add a 120gb/128gb SSD*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I am researching all the SSD's on the market right now, I have not kept up to speed on the new developements*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I would say I upgrade about ever 12-18 months, I may build a new PC when new platforms are released.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Not Canadian*


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomiyo*
> 
> I'd reckon Intel gave a set to each of the relevant sites and are not disappointingly having them all 'share' one, measly, damned set..


I wouldn't bet on it. I checked and all of the links go to the same entry page.

I got interested when I noticed an ad in Maximum PC that showed the same link I had just filled in here at OCN. So I then began looking at other sites.

The exact same entry page every single time.
Who says a ginormous, trillion dollar company ain't dirt cheap?


----------



## lyang238

In!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*YES. I own 2 Vertex 2 120 Gigs. I'm looking to purchase a 240-256GB one to consolidate the 2 and sell off the other 2 120 Gig drives.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Corsair (reliability/support), Crucial (reliability), Mushkin (price/performance)*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Purchase parts every couple months because I'm prone to getting the UPGRADE BUG.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I'm in Milwaukee, WI, pretty close to Canada I suppose, but I can do math, Answer is 10.*


----------



## restless10e

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
- Yes, I currently own a 120GB Corsair Force 3 GT series SSD and after seeing the huge improvement from a standard HDD I will be purchasing other SSDs.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
- Intel, Crucial, and Corsair. They have some of the best reviews and benchmarks online and just from owning other products from these companies I know that that their products are top-notch.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
- I tend to build a complete system every 3 years. Though, that system goes through its major upgrade phases roughly every 3-6 months.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
- This answer left blank intentionally.


----------



## scutzi128

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes in my gaming rig but I want/need one for my htpc/server pc.









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

OCZ, Mushkin, Intel, Crucial for price, performance and reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Every 18-24 months


----------



## sancho

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, OCZ Vertex 2 120 GB SSD as a boot drive. I'd like to purchase another, but i'm happy using large capacity HDDs for storage. SSDs are expensive and my computer seems quick already.
*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I like OCZ. They're a good brand I can vouch for. A bit expensive, but their performance is one of the best i've seen so far. I've heard good things about other drives including Corsair and Muskin. I haven't heard much on Intel SSDs, but if their price/performance ratio is great, I might jump at it if it's not too costly.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I build my own computers, so I tend to upgrade over time. Once my pc becomes too slow to play the games I want to play, i'll upgrade. So my answer would be over 3 years. Expensive hobby.
*


----------



## Samuez

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I just brought myself a used SSD! Not new, its too expensive. I'll buy a bigger one if it's good as they say it is.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*If I purchase one, I alway tend to go for the name brand like Kingston, Patriot (eh? they make SSD?), Crucial, Corsair, ADATA, etc. The most important factor is the price per performance. The name brand is 3rd after that.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I purchase new computer when my old one break, and I tend to use whatever leftover one that still works to make the new one.*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Non-canadian, so no need to answer!*

Sam


----------



## reechaard

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes. In desktop and laptop. Might purchase another one in the near future for girlfriend's laptop.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*
Intel only. For performance and reliability. Also, having one program (Intel Toolbox) to manage SSDs is more convenient for me.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Every 2-3 years.*

_
(Question 4 not relevant because I'm not Canadian)_


----------



## TranquilTempest

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I do not currently own a SSD, I am considering purchasing one soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I'm considering everything at the moment, because anything I get is going to be faster than my HDD. Mainly concerned with price and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a new or upgrade my current PC whenever I need my computer to do something it can't currently do, the most recent computer I built at the release of starcraft 2, the previous one lasted 4 years.
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I am not Canadian, but 127.


----------



## drail34

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No/Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I am particularly fond of Samsung & Intel products. Both make a very reliable product, so it's really a toss up between those 2.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I usually build a new system about every 4 years or so. I am currently piecing together one right now. Buying parts here & there when I can...Just had a baby, and diapers are kinda expensive.









4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not sure if I am supposed to even post this question...but anyways...not Canadian.


----------



## Hachi-chan

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, and yes for more storage in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I'd go with any brand that is reliable and good performance, but if I have to choose one I'd say Crucial because it's reliable and has the best performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Over three years, depending if I feel like upgrading!

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

127.


----------



## highonlife

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Currently own a X-25 80GB Intel SSD. I'm planning on getting one or more in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Mushkin, Intel, Corsair

Quality and speed. Mushkin's been hanging with the top for the price. Corsair has been doing well for speed. Intel for reliability, my X-25 has been running good for almost 2 years now.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
New PC usually every 4 years (parts rebuild)

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not Canadian but 127 eh.


----------



## Psykhotic

1) No but I really want one.

2) Haven't decided. The price per gigabyte is still too high for me.

3) Every 2-3 years.


----------



## willyb0b

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes, a Corsair Force Series GT 120gb.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I like Intel, Corsair.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*Build a new one every 2-3 years.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*Not Canadian....... America, Freak ya, here to save the mother freaking day!!!*


----------



## gre0481

hard drive SSD 120Gb crucialM4 or samsung 830 128gb or ocz vertex 3 120gb

1) I do not own an SSD. I'm in the market for one, but if I can win one,even better.
2) 120Gb crucialM4 or samsung 830 128gb or ocz vertex 3 120gb, Why? Reviews on here and TomsHardware, Price
3) How often do you purchase a new PC- 3-4 years depending on performance. Upgrading as needed. Still on an X58 with an OC CORE I7 920.
4) Not Candian


----------



## alber

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes and yes.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Crucial , reliable and good performance.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*18-24 months.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*127.*


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jomiyo*
> 
> I'd reckon Intel gave a set to each of the relevant sites and are not disappointingly having them all 'share' one, measly, damned set..
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't bet on it. I checked and all of the links go to the same entry page.
> 
> I got interested when I noticed an ad in Maximum PC that showed the same link I had just filled in here at OCN. So I then began looking at other sites.
> 
> The exact same entry page every single time.
> Who says a ginormous, trillion dollar company ain't dirt cheap?
Click to expand...

Nope. Check the OP.

Intel is just running the same contest on different sites. The link in the OP is the legal details, not how to enter.
Quote:


> Three qualifying Overclock.net users will win one of these SSDs.


----------



## mattman8569

1) Do you currently own an SSD? "YES" Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? "YES, Current set is 2 Patriot Torqx Sata II 32Gb in RAID 0 with OS installed. Its fast but I know it could be faster"

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? "Def, Intel. Been reading alot of great reviews about your latest SSD's and you guys make my i5-2500k! I trust a brand that makes the most important thing in my life







"

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? "Depending on the flow, I like to do a complete new build every year its more then a hobbie.... Its a Passion!"

"Hey thanks in advance for offering such a nice gift"


----------



## gmpotu

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes, I own an Intel X-25M. I might purchase an OCZ Revo drive if it ever drops in price.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
* OCZ Revo for the Performance Aspect. Also I like the OCZ brand. My current Intel drive has been great so I wouldn't mind getting a newer faster one for the right price.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Probably every 5 years making upgrades throughout.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* Lol, this is awesome! Good thing I live in the US.


----------



## moocowman

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I do not currently own an SSD. I would love to purchase one but lack of income doesn't allow me to. I may consider one in the near future if I'm able to get the job I'm aiming for.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I would like Intel due to great reviews and speeds. I would also consider Corsair or OCZ. Intel is definitely one of my first choices, though.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

Over 3 years. I rather upgrade my current PC than build a new one.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Not Canadian! xD (probably didn't have to answer that but I did anyway).


----------



## evilnewbie

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I have a Kingston HyperX 240 GB SSD... Yes, I plan on getting one in the near future, if the price is right..

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I am considering the Intel 520 Series, a Corsair Force GT, and the Crucial m4... The Intel has a revamped SandForce controller and industry-known reliability, Corsair has performance all over it, and Crucial has a mix of performance and reliability... Price-wise they about in the ballpark (like many other SSD) and I could care less about brand... but when one is on sale, they get more attention! Free is the best attention one can throw at you...

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I buy a new PC about every 2-3 years... I just built one by myself (first time ever)!!

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not a Canadian and I don't like math... the answer my friend is blowing in the wind...


----------



## Speedster159

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3

*A:

1) No i don't own a SSD. No plans.. :|

2) N/A But i would consider either an Intel or Corsair one.

3) Over 3 years... Also if you mean a new PC a completely new PC. But i do purchase small upgrades from time to time.

4) N/A Not Canadian.*


----------



## Kithro

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I do not currently own an SSD. I intend to purchase two drives in the near future. One is for my office(To backup purchase orders, order quotes, ect) and one is for a personal boot drive/game drive*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*So far I have decided between Intel and OCZ. Intel has always provided me with a good product, and they are reliable. OCZ seems to be a very popular brand and with generally good reviews.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*My office gets new computers every year. I personally updgrade every few months, with a complete new system purchases every 2-5 years.*


----------



## Serr

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, yes I will be purchasing one possibly two for putting in my first ever build.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Its a toss up between the crucial m4 and an intel.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

As per question one I'll be buying parts for the next few months but on a whole it's normally along the 3yr range.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

127

Hehe funny that I've made this my first post...


----------



## essanbee

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Do not currently own one; due to price. Hoping they will drop soon...

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel and OCZ seem to be leading manufacturers from various Forum research. Plus Intel has good brand cache...

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Roughly 2-3 years, with upgrades in between...

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

What is Canadia?


----------



## KEITHRH12

I wish I had an ssd

intel or oz

I build a new rig every 12-18 months, but I small upgrades to keep it up to date

i would love a ssd, but kids, bills and bills keep me from getting one.


----------



## ThatWeasel

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not currently own an ssd. I would love too have one but as im only 15 and don't have a job, I can't afford one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I would probably have bought a corsair or an intel because they are reliable brands that I've dealt with and I have faith in them.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I am still on my first pc at the moment, I just kind of upgrade whenever possible.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I'm not a Canadian Resident.


----------



## jomiyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Who says a ginormous, trillion dollar company ain't dirt cheap?


Indeed, wouldn't exactly surprise me, but who knows..


----------



## jj_sky5000

Count Me in

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Yes 6 of them Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?Intel or Kingston use in the past and both very solid

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? 3 months i build a new one

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? where's Canada ?


----------



## KEITHRH12

put me in!!! ONC member from 2006!!!


----------



## sandifop

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not own a SSD but am planning to buy in the VERY near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

OWC Elite or Intel 520 for reliability but the price is .5x higher per gig. Vertex 3 for price but it has issues. I am using this system for work so issues are not welcome.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase or build a new PC every 2-3 years and tweak every day.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Boy, this is confusing: the instructions say answer every question but this question is for Canadians, I am not a Canadian. A non-Canadian can be disqualified no matter whether they answer or not. When a formula is written like this the sequence is lost. My head will explode in 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13 seconds which, for this purpose, will be 43.666666666... seconds. 127 seconds is too messy. (You didn't say Canadians ONLY)

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## MoMann

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, and I do not plan on buying one in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
If I was to buy a SSD I would go to harddrivebenchmark.net and buy the fastest one.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I build a new PC every 2 years once I cannot play games at Ultra Settings.


----------



## Myrlin

1. Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, I own three. I do plan to purchase more in the near future.

2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial, or Intel. Because of the reliability and performance.

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

18-24 months.


----------



## hollywood406

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I own 3 from a couple different manufacturers. I am always looking for added value and performance for my computers, so YES, I am looking for an additional SSD.

2. If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I look at all brands from OCZ to Crucial and Intel plus Samsung, Corsair and Patriot. Price is always at the top of the list. I try to purchase an SSD that will allow some growth with the addition of superior speed over it's predecesor. Good warranty's are a must as is support and forum's for information

3. How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Going by my past record, I go thru a new PC about every 12 mos (but who's counting?







)


----------



## xtreme-one

Answers are going to be in *bold*
1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I currently do not own one, but after I finish collage (and being poor hopefully..) I will have enough to fork out the cash for an SSD*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel and Crucial would be the to major brands I would consider, they have great products for the money and they make the whole drive at the factory so its all one companies stuff.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I have gone through a new PC about every year mainly upgrading to desktop platform then selling those rigs to friends.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Even though im not canadian.. the answer is 43.67.*


----------



## wireeater

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?: *Yes when money permits. Once you go SSD you never go back!*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?: *It would either be Samsung, Crucial or Intel as they make the best performance/cost/quality SSD devices.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?: *Over 3 years, I build them to last.*


----------



## playah

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes. And yes if the prices drop.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, Crucial, Samsung

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?Depends whats better than what I have


----------



## Sir_Gawain

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
**Do not currently own, I am planning to buy in the near future*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
**Samsung or Intel based on performance and reliability. Samsung seems the better option based on price.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
**Id like to be every 2-3 years, but this is an addicting hobby and is normally much sooner







*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
**United States but 43.67*


----------



## winterwarrior

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No, do not currently own. If I could justify the price, yes i would be guying on in the near future, but i fear it may be a while, (1-2 years?).*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Love the Intels, Samsung is nice from what i've heard, but I would have to say I'm pretty sold on the Mushkin Chronos. All the reviews I have read say it's great, not to spendy, great speed, and I have always had great luck with anything Mushkin.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*New hardware for me comes around every 6-9 months, but as far as a whole new build (i.e. a whole new PC), usually over 5+ years between complete overhauls.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*So confused by this, not from Canada myself thought so maybe that's why. Answer is 127 btw...*


----------



## Trito

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Never, but I would get one if they wouldn't be that expensive.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Corsair. They are fastest, most reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 18-24 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Since you have to divide first it's 127. (Not Canadian)


----------



## Pyroball

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently own a Patriot Torx2 32GB SSD that I'm using with a z68 as SSD Cache on my boot drive. I do plan on buying others / more in the future!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
My primary choice will be the OCZ Revodrive series for two reasons. One, it doesn't use any of my SATA ports (I have alot of magnetic media drives for data storage), and two, it's much faster than alot of other SSD's that use SATA even at 6gbps.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I rebuild my computer or at least upgrade it every 3-6 months. Usually I will either sell the parts I swap out or add them to my server if they are compatible.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
(Not from Canada, but I'm French Canadian by birth so...) 53 ⅔


----------



## SoWhat

1)
Yes I own an Corsair SSD Force Series 3, 120GB 2.5" but I think 120gb is too small
2)
I already own one, but I want to buy a new one becouse 120gb is to little, but im planing to upgrade my graphics card and case so it is going to haft to wait
3)
Well I dont buy a whole new PC i just upgrade it when I have the money and when new things come out and when my old parts beginn to lagg on games i would like to play
4)
Im not canadian but the anwer is 127 or 43,66666666666667


----------



## Steel_Rain

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not currently own a SSD. I plan in purchasing two SSDs, one for my OS and another for when ArmA III and to use for other games.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Really, the only two brands I am considering are OCZ because of the speed/performance of their drives and Intel because of their reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I buy parts every 12-18 months or so. I have yet to do a complete rebuild.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I am not a Canadian Resident, but the answer would be 127 if you follow order of operations (ie. PEMDAS).


----------



## Jaromir

In







here are my answers:

1) i dont own a ssd yet, but i was thinking of buying one
2) i would probably buy a crucial m4 ssd, cuz i hear they are reliable and make a good OS drive and also they r not that expensive compared to some other ssd's
3) i usually purchase a new PC per 2-3 years
4) im not a canadian


----------



## D-Dave

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
I do not own an SSD at the moment. I have been planning on purchasing at least one SSD in the next few years.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
Intel (Impressive performance with decent low power consumption, overall good track record), Samsung (Great low power consumption & random read/writes; impressive track record), OCZ (Great price per gigabyte; impressive performance), Crucial (Great low power consumption; impressive performance), Corsair (Decent performance per price)

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
My typical cycle is to replace the most outdated computer I own every 2-3 years.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
I am not a Canadian resident (no math equation for me







).

*Edit:* Not to go against the flow, but I decided to bold the questions instead of the answers







.


----------



## Nayslayer

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No I dont but I definitely am going to buy one when I purchase my new rig in a few months.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I am considering either an Intel or Corsair brand SSD. All of those categories are important to me, reliability and price probably being the most important.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
Over 3 years at least. I build them to last.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
Not Canadian.


----------



## Xcrunner

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own one and plan on purchasing more in the future as the cost per GB comes down.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel or Crucial. I currently own a Crucial drive and it has run flawless. I have heard good things about Intel drives. I mainly look for drives that have high performance and are reliable.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

over 3 years


----------



## cmg5461

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Nope. Eventually when the price comes down.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Whichever gives the best price/performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Usually every two generations. Of course I add a few extra things that come out in between too.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
125 + (45/3) - 13
125 + 15 - 13
140 - 13
127
(Not canadian)


----------



## PhatFree

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No. I was hoping to use one in my next build this summer

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? the Intel 320 was good for the price, but not sata3, so i was considering a crucial m4

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? over 3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? N/A


----------



## jestedsniper

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, I do own an SSD

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I currently have a Kingston HyperX 120GB that i was able to get for 179. I was considering another one becuase I have been so pleased by the first one I purchased.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
I tend to replace components as I can afford them, but recently I have started purchasing more items for a theme build I am doing.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*
I'm not canadian, but the answer is 43.666666666666666666666666666667...


----------



## TheMindAtLarge

_Q1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?_

*A*) Yes. (Mushkin Chronos) I do plan on purchasing another to replace my old 160 HDD

_Q2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?_

*A*) I am looking at Intel and Mushkin. I am looking at poerformance and reliabilty. Price is a tertiary consideration.

_Q3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_

*A*) Every 2-3 years. sometimes longer.

_4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?_

*A*) 127


----------



## Greenbean

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

No, I do now currently own an SSD. Yes, I intend to purchase one with my next computer build.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel and Corsair because of reliability and speed. Corsair also has excellent customer service, which is always a plus.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

On average, every 2-3 years I purchase a new PC.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

127


----------



## Evilpoptart

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I have a crucial m4 256 and yes i plan on buying another in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial,Intel,Corsair

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I never purchase a new pc i just upgrade the old stuff

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Im not canadian but my estimates are 127


----------



## kj1060

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* Yes, but I am currently looking for a new one for a new build.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* Intel and Samsung are the top runners for their reliability and performance (Intel) vs. price and performance (Samsung).

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* 18-24 months.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* Not Canadian, but 127.


----------



## atluu

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, Crucial M4 64GB for my sig rig. I need one for my OS.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial, Intel, Kingston, Samsung Would purchase these brands for reliably.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Seems as though I like to keep with things so I will usually upgrade at least every couple years. At bare minimum upgrade video cards.


----------



## steamboat

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
no, yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
crucial, ocz, intel, kingston. whichever provides the best performance and reliability for a decent price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
for personal gaming use, once every 2-3 years. for business and family, at least one every 4 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
in canada, math does you.
also, 127


----------



## Bodycount

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> The good folks from Intel have once again provided us an opportunity to give away one of their newest SSD offerings, this time from the wicked-fast 520 Series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel has shared with us the following details about the new 520 series SSDs:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Intel SSD 520 Series accelerates PC performance where it matters most. With random read performance up to 50,000 input/output operations per second (IOPS)1 and sequential read performance of up to 550 megabytes per second (MB/s)2, your PC will blaze through the most demanding applications and will handle intense multi-tasking needs. Couple that read performance with random writes up to 80,000 IOPS3 and sequential writes of 520 MB/s2 to unleash your applications. With the Intel SSD 520 Series, Intel continues to deliver solutions designed to satisfy the most demanding professionals, gamers, media creators, and technology enthusiasts. Available in sizes of 60GB to 480GB and backed by an industry-leading five-year warranty."
> 
> 1 Performance varies by capacity.
> 2 Performance measured using Iometer* with Queue Depth 32. 3 Random 4 KB write performance using an out-of-the-box SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/solid-state-drives/solid-state-drives-520-series.html for more details.
> Three qualifying Overclock.net users will win one of these SSDs. *To enter, please answer all of the questions below before 12:00AM PST on 3/16/2012.* We will be giving away one 120 GB, one 180 GB, and one 240 GB 520 series SSD.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! We will select and notify winners by PM after 3/20/12. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entrants must reside in either the US or Canada (except Quebec). Full terms and conditions are available to read here: http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-ssd-contest-terms-and-conditions
Click to expand...

Thanks Chipp/Intel

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*No, yes*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Corsair,Intel for performance and reliability*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*If possible every 12-18 months*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Oregon


----------



## owbert

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No. Yes, very much so.
*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel for now. Most review sites agree that performance is basically the same all across, it is the price and most importantly, the reliability--or the guarantee of it --that matters.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Depends on cash and games that are out. Usually upgrade parts in between every 3-4 years.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*U.S.A. resident.*


----------



## Jaxis

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No i dont. Im in the market to purchase one when the prices go down.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Price is an issue. Performance is an issue aswell. Not too worried about brand

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 2 years or so

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
N/A


----------



## Max!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I own one but its a cheapy one I bought with a best buy gift card. If i win the lottery or come upon a vast amount of money ill get another SSD but atm they are out of my price range. Need a new GPU first









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I dont know much about SSDs but Ive heard Intel and Corsair make good ones, so I lean towards them over others.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I usually just upgrade random parts but probably around 3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not from canada but answer is 127. (125 + (45/3) - 13)


----------



## dalf

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, in April (in fact I want to buy a new computer)

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial M4, because everyone says it's the best

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years. I like to keep my things for long time

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## fireman

1) No. When I can purchase a Terabyte SSD for $100, then I shall own one.

2) Whichever company has the best budget/price ratio. I always double-check multiple reviews from a number of sources.

3) As soon as it's affordable to do so.

4) Not in Canada, but I'm close by.


----------



## pagong

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*Yes*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Mushkin- Reviews are good*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*over 3 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*NA*


----------



## pjBSOD

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Don't own one, and yes I do.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel, Corsair, Samsung. Price and Reliability are the most important.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

4 years, maybe longer.

I cannot remember if I posted in this thread or not, search shows nothing of me in this thread.. so don't kill me please, Chipperoo, just disregard this post if there is already one of me in here.


----------



## jowdyboy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*I do not currently own an SSD. I am planning on purchasing one in the near future.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*I'm looking to replace my 5 year old RAID 0 array with an SSD, so I need one that has at least a 256GB capacity, and in that capacity range, the Crucial SSDs look like the best Price vs Performance, and the new Firmware they've released looks like their reliability went through the roof.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I haven't built myself a new PC in well over 5 years, simply because of my lack of income. If I had the money to do so, I'd most likely upgrade every 5 years and use my old PC as a Media Center/Server (Minecraft/Ventrilo/etc).*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*I'm totally not Canadian, but it's not fair they get to do math and us 'mericans do not, so I'm going to answer this question. The answer is 43.666 repeating.*

-_crosses fingers_-


----------



## Vermillion

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I currently own an OCZ SDD. I've been looking into Intel SSD's due to the high regard for reliability.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I would probably get an Intel because ive heard amazing things about their reliability.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I change out my parts every 3 years or so.

*4) Not Canadian*


----------



## rjc34

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, currently a Corsair Force 3 60GB as cache on my Z68 board. Will probably purchase a bigger one in the future to act as a main drive, once the 256GB models become more affordable.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Whatever gives me the best speed for the lowest price. I backup often so I'll take slightly less reliable for less money and better performance.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Couple hundred in upgrades every 3-4 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

125 + 45 / 3 - 13 = 127


----------



## clusterf1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I currently own an OCZ Vertex 3 240gb and yes I am going to buy another within the next 2 or 3 months

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
When planning to purchase I review all brands to see what is performing at top level for the money. I consider all.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I am constantly upgrading so I usually never have a component never more than 2 to 3 years old.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian but 127.


----------



## drktyrael

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Do not currently own one, but just purchased one on newegg 2 hours ago.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Just purchased the Mushkin Enhanced Chronos. Overall, I consider performance and reliability and if it's a good deal then that's even better!

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Last PC was 5 years ago, though will be making a new with when Ivy Bridge is released.


----------



## jksn

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Yup! After I finish my first build. Working with an old free HD for now, but SSD for sure when I get the extra cash.
*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Either Crucial M4 128GB or Mushkin Chronos 128GB*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *Last one was over 6 years!*


----------



## XiZeL

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, and yes in recently purchased a new laptop and want to put an ssd in it.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Price performance is my criteria.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I dont purchase fully built pc's i update my rig every year or so.


----------



## ali7up

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*
Yes, im currently running a 128GB Crucial M4 in my laptop. I'm looking into buying another to install in my desktop.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

I will consider the brands: Crucial, Intel and Samsung. These are known to be the most reliable brands in the SSD market. I will consider reliability and value for the performance.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I usually get a new PC/Laptop every 12-24 years.

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

Not Canadian


----------



## EZjijy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I own an a 120gig Intel320 that I got for a very good deal.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*I like Intel SSD's because I prefer reliability over performance.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*More than every 3 years... I wish I had the money.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*Not Canadian







*


----------



## Intel4Life

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes I own one, but dont plan on buying another anytime soon*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Not currently, If I was it would probably be another m4 maybe a 256 GB or the new samsung 830*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*well I buy new parts when I can, currently plan on buying keplar.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Cuar

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Would like to.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Waiting for a crucial to go onsale again. Performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I buy big upgrades about every 18-24 months if I can afford it.


----------



## Johnny Rook

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel* or Corsair or OCZ

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over three years


----------



## lspaddle

I'm in this!









1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, I will buy one (hopefully) for my new system! (prices these days are just stupidly high, that is what is stopping me)

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Looking into Intel and OCZ. I chose these 2 because they seem to be the most reliable. Also the Intel drive looks BOSS.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I constantly upgrade my PC, but get a completely new on every leap year. (that's this year







)

Really hope I win so that I can spend my new rig budget on better components.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?


I already own a first gen Intel SSD.
Quote:


> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?


I usually consider Intel and Crucial to be the go-to brands for SSDs due to their reliability first and respectable performance second.
Quote:


> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


I upgrade the main components every 12-18 months depending on how far the technology has evolved in that time period.


----------



## JonFett

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

Yes, I just purchased my first one a week ago. It is an Intel 520. I will purchase more in the future.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel and/or Crucial because of their reliability and performance. Both brands also have good warranties.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I usually build a new PC every 4 years, but usually upgrade certain components sooner. I am actually in the middle of a new build.


----------



## nismofreak

1) *Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
Yes, I own an Intel 80GB 320 Series. I am not planning on buying one in the near future.

2) *If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* - NA

3) *How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* I purchase PCs over every 3 years. However, when I do purchase a PC (build), I do make sure that it is near future proof (ie. Z68 Gen3 mobo)


----------



## oasis789

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I have an Intel SSD. I hope to get a bigger one soon.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I hear OCZ is good. Reliability is the most important, its my data!!

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years. Make em last

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian


----------



## sbao26975

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, but I've strongly considered purchasing one.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel (solid price, performance and reputation)
Mushkin (performance and reliability)
OCZ (mostly for the price)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Usually update my computer every year or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
n/a


----------



## Manno

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, currently I own an OCZ 120 GB Vertex 3.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
The Ocz I have now works very nice, I just wish the drive were larger so as long as it was some kind of name brand (like Intel







) I would consider buying it if the price was right.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Well just going from my last system build to this new one I just got the parts in for yesterday, it has been five years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I am not from Canada but the answer is 127.


----------



## JoeWalsh

1) I do not own an SSD and believe the price-to-capacity/performance ratio is not favorable enough for purchase in the near future.

2) I would consider buying any brand of SSDs if I went to purchase one. I would factor user reviews into my decision first and brand loyalty second (if any).

3) I don't buy, but I upgrade some parts every year or so (not the whole thing).

4) N/A


----------



## andre02

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? No and yes

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? I don't know yet

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? Over 3 years

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## Azzazian

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Nope, my setup is on a budget since I am a student. But yes, if I ever get the money I will purchase a SSD!









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Priority:
1. Intel (Trusted quality)
2. Corsair (Price) <- Would be the one for me, due to my budget 
3. Crucial (Performance)

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Well I rarely buy a entire new PC, I upgrade when I have some bonus money in the end of the month. Rarely happens, but I guess I am upgrading once every 4 month (1 component at a time).

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

huh, I am from Denmark... 
- I am doing it anyway, result = 43,66666666666667


----------



## Ferrari8608

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not currently own one, but I would like to. Unfortunately, I probably won't be able to afford one for a while (next tax refund probably).

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
If I purchased one, I planned on getting a 128 Gb Crucial M4 as it comes highly recommended around here.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years. This rig is only my second PC, my first having been a Sony VAIO with a Pentium 4 (478).


----------



## McDown

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Currently have Corsair F-180. Not planning.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, Corsair preferably. I consider price/performance/size.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12 month or less.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, I do not own an SSD. An upgrade in the future would be wonderful, but money is tight for me.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I have not been recently paying attention to the hardware game, but I'm looking for one that has a great price/performance ratio. No brand in particular comes to mind.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase a new PC whenever possible and necessary, about every 2 to 3 years. I'm considering upgrading or purchasing a new computer, so an SSD would be a nice component to add to a new rig.


----------



## lin2dev

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? yes, I currently own one, and would like another one, although I can't justify it

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel, Crucial, and Kingston. All 3 are reliable, high performance, brandnames

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? every 12-18 months

on a side-note: I'm not sure if I qualify for the drawing, I live in the US and am under 18. Can a parent or guardian claim the prize on my behalf? (the wording in the terms weren't very clear on whether it was Residents of Canada or just all entrants that had to be over 18)


----------



## rahulsuraj

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
-I don't have any. Will buy within 2yr.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
-Will research n buy suitable to my pocket.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
-Not FULL PC purchase but Upgarde (as require )


----------



## MrCrowley428

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
- Yes at the moment, all three of my machines and my laptop have an SSD









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
- Well hands down Intel would be #1 for reliability and always up there in performance. Other companies I like for reliability and performance are Crucial, Samsung, Corsair.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
- Maaaaaaaan I would say every every 12months or less. It depends if new technology warrants my attention


----------



## r34p3rex

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Nope, I've had one in the past though. I plan on getting one for my desktop soon







*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel and OCZ, best performance out there*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*On average, I rebuild every 6 months*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*Not a canadian*


----------



## Vathral

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Do not own any SSD. Planned on picking one up once I'm out of poor student status.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Crucial, Intel and Sandisk. All drives perform very well and decently priced. Interested to see what Intel is cooking up for RAID trim support.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Really on a tight budget but I usually upgrade CPU/Mobo once every 4 years. Hope to change that soon.

Thanks for the chance


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


*1) Not not an owner. Looking for a little one.

2) Hoping it's an OCZ Vertex 3 or Intel 510/520. (speed, **reliability**)

3) New PC's every >3 years.









4) Is it breaking the rules if I answer from the USA? I like puzzles and things. Yahhh.*


----------



## roudabout6

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *Right now on. But I plan on buying a Crucial M4 180gb.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *I plan on an Crucial M4 180gb. I have read that they are very fast, last long, and overall just an awesome SSD.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I do not really buy new PC's. I just build my first PC last year and upgrade every 4 months or so.*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*Born in America. But plan to move to Canada so the answer is 43 2/3.
*


----------



## Victor_Mizer

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I hope to get an ssd when I do my next computer upgrade.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial M4 was on the top of my list a few months ago due to hearing great reviews about price, performance and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I try to upgrade every 2-3+ years, whenever I feel it is needed. No new games have really been pushing the limits as of late, minus bf3 on ultra.


----------



## LuminatX

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I do, and I would like to get a larger SATA3 one in the near future*.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Intel or Crucial*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*Never purchase a PC, always upgrade/buy new parts. usually every 2-3 years, depending on price to performance ratio.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I love how you give the smart country the math question. 43.6*


----------



## iamtwan

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I do own a now over 2 year old SSD. I am planning to buy another here in the near future with a new build.

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Crucial and OCZ for price per performance mostly (bang for buck). Intel for performance and reliability.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

I usually build some variation of a new PC every 12-18 months depending on what I can justify (HTPC, gaming...etc..)

*4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*

N/A not from Canada


----------



## hellwalker

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
no. i don't think so, the price oh the price, for some reason i still cannot justify the price. I just use my pc mostly for gaming, and i don't know the benefits of using ssd for gaming









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
OCZ, Corsair, Intel. I'm not really sure but i read a lot of positive reviews.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
over 3 years. my first built was a core duo, and my current pc is a sandy bridge rig.


----------



## blackhand

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?


1. No and yes i am.

2. Corsair and Intel, Corsair as i heard the force series is great and as well as intel because i heard theyre great and one of the fastest.

3. every 2 years or so.


----------



## Cha0s89

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes. Yes if the prices drop.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*Corsair, Crucial, and Intel because of their reliability and brand names.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*About every 2-3 years.*


----------



## GunzL33t

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*I don't currently own one but plan on purchasing within the year.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why?
*The Crucial M4 128 GB is the SSD I hear of the most for its overall price/performance and reliability. When I purchase an SSD I will also research Corsair and Intel because they are trusted brands.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC?
*18-24 months; but I keep the monitor and case for at least 3 years*


----------



## BiLLiO333

Quote:


> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


1. No, not in the near future, current financial situations preventing this.

2. Haven't looked into the brand due to reason number 1.

3. Roughly in 3 years I'll build a new one.

4. Not Canadian!


----------



## chil3nito

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
no i do not own an SSD. yes, when prices drop a little.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial, Intel, Samsung depending on the price!
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 12 months or less


----------



## zakh508

*1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*

I do not currently own an SSD, however I am interested in buying one and may purchase one soon ( depending on whether I win this contest or not







)

*2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*

Intel
OCZ
Corsair
Samsung

I'm considering all of the above for price, performance, reliability, capacity, and power consumption but not for brand at all.

*3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*

2-3 years.


----------



## whytekenyan

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

There are a few other upgrades I want to make first, but I am starting to watch prices.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I have been looking at Intel, Corsair, and OCZ (in that order of preference). The determining factors are reliability, performance, and price.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Somewhere around every 3 years, with upgrades along the way.


----------



## syd968

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Answer: Yes I do own one. Yes I plan to buy a 2nd and possibly 3rd one within the next 3 months (1 for desktop and 1 for laptop).

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Answer: Intel or OCZ based on Trim Support, reliability, performance to price ratio ($1 per gb ratio preferred with best performance).

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Answer: Purchase a new laptop once every 2 to 3 years. Upgrade existing two desktop PC's once every year.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Answer: Not from Canada.


----------



## KingMaddog

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I plan on purchasing anSSD, but finances are in the way*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*I'm looking into Intel,or OCZ*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *I don't purchase new PCs, I just upgrade as I go.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?*Not Canadian.*


----------



## BlackEdition

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Yes and yes if prices drop*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*intel, because I currently have a intel and it has been reliable and verfy fast*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I do not buy new computers, I only upgrade the one I have*


----------



## Snerp

1: I do not currently own a SSD. I'm kinda broke right now.

2: Intel, Corsair, or OCZ

3: 18-24 months


----------



## batista

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *No, I'm was planning on buying one in the next 6 months but now that I'm winning this one, I won't buy it.







*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Intel and OCZ because of reputation and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I used to purchase a new rig every year but currently every two due to financial issues.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? I live in the USA.


----------



## HarrisLam

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

*No. Do not have plans on purchasing one soon.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Not buying one soon, but when I do, I will definitely look at price : storage size ratio before anything else, and then the price : performance ratio. I never look at the brand.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

*I have a PC and a laptop on the side. over 3 years if only desktop counts, 2-3 years if laptop also counts.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

*Not canadian*


----------



## slipee

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes, Corsair Force 3. Yes, planning to purchase another so I can go ahead and put them in raid0









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

If not Corsair, then OCZ and Crucial.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Just upgrade continuously, it's been a long time since my last full rebuild


----------



## sabbathcrazy

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I do not own one. They are probably going to replace hard drives so yes I do plan on buying one when they are affordable.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I have looked at OCZ SSD, I like the price as well as the warranty

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 3-4 years
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?


----------



## AsAnAtheist

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No I do not own one currently. I have plans to purchase a couple in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, they have given me the best service as well as most reliable SSD with usually above average but not record breaking speeds.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 12 to 18 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian! But because I like math:
125+45=170
170/3= 56.6666
56.6666-13=
*43.6666*


----------



## dumpsterj

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Yes , and Yes if i ever recover from buying the radeon 7970
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? GSKILL , OCZ , or Corsair because i have had good experiences with them.
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? My PC is always in a state of flux but usually about once a year i make a major upgrade.


----------



## jdouglas

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? Currently no, I have not been able to afford one at the current prices for a good one. I would love one if I could afford it.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? Not sure yet, I have been undecided between an Intel or Crucial from what I have been reading on these forums are great contenders.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? I have not bought an entire pc in about 8 years. I have constantly upgraded hardware as needed.


----------



## jakjak

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I do own one Crucial M4 currently. I have plans to purchase one or more SSDs in the future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
another M4 for reliability... or maybe OCZ for low price...

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years, sometimes more... still have x40 and Q9505 (oc'd) but recently added 2500k and i5 ideapad..

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian! But because I like math.. using PEMDAS (look it up):

(125 + (45 / 3)) - 13 = 127


----------



## t3lancer2006

1. Yes I do, and Yes I plan on buying another one.

2. I'll choose whichever drive can give me the best price/performance ratio.

3. I never purchase a new PC, I only upgrade my current one.


----------



## Klinkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakjak*
> 
> 1)
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
> Not Canadian! But because I like math.. using PEMDAS (look it up):
> (125 + (45 / 3)) - 13 = 127


Haha finally someone who gets it right...

125+45/3-13= 125+ 15 -13 = 140 -13 = 127


----------



## Ludking

Hello,
I am Ludking and will be entering into this contest drawing if you allow me to.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*Well you see, last year I went to try and build a pc around November (had to buy a few parts prior and before) I obtained a z68/i52500k for a good deal. I would never expect to be able to afford an SSD. But something happened, I was introduced to SSD's a few years back and the prices made me feel like I would never afford one. The last quarter of last year I saw friends who had purchased SSD's (who i game with in mmo's) and got me interested in them again. I became particularly interested in the OCZ vertex III which most of them had, then decided to try and see if I could purchase one, and there was no way in I felt I could. Then the HDD fiasco Occurred, and I did not know how I was going to purchase the rest of the parts I needed that month, I felt OCZ was out of the question, but then my dad looking to build a pc for he and my moms house in FL and wanted me to do it decided to go and buy me it, but I have yet to use the Max IOPS or try opening it because I have been in favor of getting an Intel drive.*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*My main choices in Solid State Drives are primarily OCZ and Intel. I like the warranty service on both of their products, you heard a lot about the sandforce issues concerning ocz (why intel waited before releasing cherryville) but the firmware fixes all these problems pretty much. I have yet to use my max iops 120 gb, I saw Intel 520's came out and wanted to get one right away, it is not like I am an Intel fan boy or anything. I find both manufacturers to have good quality products, I tried also determining the speed of both the intel 120gb/180gb versions compared to ocz vertex III 120gb both normal and max iop versions, pretty much I feel like I have become obsessed with SSD's. I will mainly be doing a lot video editing (telecommunications degree), and going back to school to do other stuff, I would be using the full extent of these products besides gaming, and I do intend to get an intel 520 120-180gb and maybe another max iops in the future, to try and run with HDD's in ISR technology and other main boot/secondary boot builds. Main reason I have not used the max iops or opened it was because I was considering to sell it to buy an Intel SSD, I love Intel.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I mainly was using old laptops, and my mac book pro do do stuff, I was not considering getting a new pc until 2010 when I made an i7-50 build for my cousin, and decided I wanted one, but was not intent on getting Intel but an Amd build, later on in the year I heard of Intel's scheduled plans for 2011-2013 and decided to wait to see what was going on, and ever since then I have been interested in Sandy bridge/Ivy bridge and other Intel components was sort of out of the pc loop for a while. So if I was going to put something down i'd say over 3 years? I do not intend to do that again







.*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*I am not Canadian just so you know for the record. I am American, though I do not have a problem with fellow North Americans (or anyone usually for that matter). There really is no reason to answer the question beyond what I was asked in the main post of the thread.*


----------



## MiyukiChan

Quote:


> _1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?_


*I would like to have one since all my old 3gb/s internals are giving up on me.. but since the ssd's are so expansive i never gotten the chance to try one.
However if i did win one or atleast got the option to try i would most likley get one when i could afford it.*
Quote:


> _2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?_


*I'm a fan of corsair product's but intel know's what there doing so i guess those two would be my primary pick's however i would spend alot of time looking into the performance and reliabilty becuase considering price good hardware usually cost's.*
Quote:


> _3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?_


*3 years, however i replace parts much more frequently.*


----------



## chickenadobo

1) I currently own a Crucial M4 128GB SSD and I do plan on purchasing another one in the near future.

2) I plan on purchasing another Crucial M4 128GB SSD to RAID, but I like the product in general because of the great speeds.

3) Every 2 years


----------



## Galciv12

*Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?*
No , I do plan to purchase one in the future once CMOS falls below 20nm and the technology matures more.

*If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?*
I'm considering Intel because I'm very hard on my computer equipment(daily overclock/underclock,constant hardware changes) and I haven't had an Intel board or processor fail on me yet. so i trust their SSDs will have the same reliability.

*
How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?*
3+ years


----------



## amanaman

1) Do you currently own an SSD?

Not at the moment

Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

been looking

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

kingston - price
Crucial - price
Intel - ratings/reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Refit and Rebuild every 6-8 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

Not Canadian.


----------



## Jason4i7

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes. An OCZ vertex 2 turbo. I would like to but funds are tight since I'm getting married in 2 months.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, because they are solid and reliable. I would love a 500 series.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
2-3 years. I like to upgrade on major intervals, like a chip redesign. Im really happy with my 920, but will eventually jump to ivy.


----------



## FromUndaChz

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, and yes in the next couple of months.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Corsair or Crucial

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I continuously upgrade... I've had three different systems in my current Antec 300 case over the course of about 18 months.

*fingers crossed!*


----------



## WillyRay

Can't remember if I entered, so, ...

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes ... Yes / Possibly - define near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

OCZ, price / performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

every 12 months or less

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

N/A


----------



## sn0man

Yes / No
NA
18-24 months


----------



## P?P?!

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No. Yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Corsair or Intel , I love the brand names .









3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Try atleast once a year if feasible.


----------



## splashdwn

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future
No i do not own a ssd and yes i am in the market for one
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
int intel producs for there reliability and performance

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 12 months or less

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
answer is 43.66666666666667


----------



## Juansla

1) no and yes
2)intel for performance although considering crucial for price
3) I build my own pc's and I have been upgrading components for years on my current build. I would say every 6 months or so depending what comes out. Next upgrade I am planning is a nice SSD
4) not Canadian


----------



## Sooper_Spiderman

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

No, to be quite honest. i still use IDE due to money constraints. As for planning on purchasing in the near future; heck yeah. When I'm done studying and get a lank cool job.









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I haven done too much research on SSD's, except my mate has an OCZ Agility that he got recently from his employer. [Works for a South African Computer Parts supplier, namely Pinnacle] and Just the performance I saw was sick.. Past sick. The SSD was also relatively cheap, he paid around 750 South African Rands. For a 60 GB. And that's with all these HD prices that sky rocketed already. Seeing Intel is sponsoring these SSD's, it clearly comes to show that they're interested in getting their product out there, by giving avid PC owners and overclockers alike the opportunity to win their product. This will definitely make me consider Intel as a brand when I do go out to buy an SSD in the future.









3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I don't have the funds to buy a whole computer every time. In fact since I started. With an old 478 board etc. Ive come quite a bit from what i used to have. i try to buy myself a new computer part every now and then when I have the money to do so. So I definitely upgrade every few months. But I haven't bought a computer as a whole yet.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

AFAICT it should be 127?

You multiply and Devide FIRST. so 45 / 3 = 15.. So 125 + 15 = 140.. 140 - 13 = 127..


----------



## kzinti1

Why are Canadians given an extra, rather vague, improperly formatted mathematical equation to solve?

After all, except for a few island nations, all we peoples of the Western Hemisphere are actually Americans.

I would ask Intel, but Intel doesn't do answers.


----------



## ryandigweed

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No I don't Currently own an SSD, because they are very pricey. Not exactly in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I Would consider OCZ, because they are known for good products, and their SSD's are some of the fastest around. But Intel SSD's are better on a budget.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I Don't Purchase an entirely new PC, but i upgrade a couple of parts after 2-3 Years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
The statement isn't clear.

If it's given in that order without punctuation, the formula would be 125 + 45 / 3 - 13 . According to BODMAS, the answer would be 127 Because we would divide before we add and subtract

But if it was with punctuation, the answer would be different.


----------



## dovedescent7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> The good folks from Intel have once again provided us an opportunity to give away one of their newest SSD offerings, this time from the wicked-fast 520 Series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel has shared with us the following details about the new 520 series SSDs:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Intel SSD 520 Series accelerates PC performance where it matters most. With random read performance up to 50,000 input/output operations per second (IOPS)1 and sequential read performance of up to 550 megabytes per second (MB/s)2, your PC will blaze through the most demanding applications and will handle intense multi-tasking needs. Couple that read performance with random writes up to 80,000 IOPS3 and sequential writes of 520 MB/s2 to unleash your applications. With the Intel SSD 520 Series, Intel continues to deliver solutions designed to satisfy the most demanding professionals, gamers, media creators, and technology enthusiasts. Available in sizes of 60GB to 480GB and backed by an industry-leading five-year warranty."
> 
> 1 Performance varies by capacity.
> 2 Performance measured using Iometer* with Queue Depth 32. 3 Random 4 KB write performance using an out-of-the-box SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/solid-state-drives/solid-state-drives-520-series.html for more details.
> Three qualifying Overclock.net users will win one of these SSDs. *To enter, please answer all of the questions below before 12:00AM PST on 3/16/2012.* We will be giving away one 120 GB, one 180 GB, and one 240 GB 520 series SSD.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
> 2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
> 3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
> 4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! We will select and notify winners by PM after 3/20/12. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entrants must reside in either the US or Canada (except Quebec). Full terms and conditions are available to read here: http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-ssd-contest-terms-and-conditions
Click to expand...

]

1 Yes i own 3 ssd's 2 ocz and 1 patriot all from newegg
2 I always consider Intel because they are "known" as pretty much the best ssd's,and i am not just saying that because of the contest,its a given
3 Now i purchase a new build every 6-12 months,and i build many more than that for all my family members..(with ssd's)
4 I am not Canadian but the answer is 44

thank you


----------



## Nighthawk016

1. No i do not currently own one, but if the prices came down I might consider purchasing one.
2. Intel, OCZ, crucial, or samsung.
3. I have never purchased a new computer, only built new ones. With new parts as I can afford them.


----------



## [email protected]

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes i own a Intel 320 series 80gb. Like it but want something much faster and bigger space. Costs money!

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

INtel because this was my first SSD and new experience for me. Learning how it works and tweaking the commands to make it run properly is easy on the fly and my gaming experience and windows 7 control handle is fast and comfortable. I like it and it pushes me to explore new SSD hardware to push more to the limit for PC gaming and overclocking abilities. Patriot is also on my mind besides Corsair brand. INtel first, Patriot second and last Corsair brand.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

Oh sometimes i just can't help it. I'm always constantly looking at Newegg's sales literally everyday. I need to stop spending too much money and learn to be patience and save. Sometimes i just go nuts and buy a new part every 2 months or later. Depending what it is. I'm always looking for new stuff. I just need to break the habit. I almost have but i'm still looking at NewEgg sales and other websites. So far, i haven't bought anything yet now. It's a start lol.









4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not Canadian. But it's 127. Why was this added anyways?


----------



## dmckoy

Good luck! We will select and notify winners by PM after 3/20/12. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entrants must reside in either the US or Canada (*except Quebec).* Full terms and conditions are available to read here:

woah looks like im not totally canadian .


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I been looking for one lately, but broke*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)? *Just looking for a decent drive, it can range from OCZ, intel, Patriot, Adata*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *2 years*

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13? Not Canadian.


----------



## oc_4_life

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently own a 64gb ssd for boot but i would like to get another in the future when the price drops.
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
When i buy another ssd the big thing i look at is performance and reliability because if something is slow or fails like a hdd i might as well just buy one. I also do not care about brand aslong as they have a good reputation with warranties but a intel ssd would go nice with my intel system.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase or do a redo of my pc every 18-24 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
*not canadian* but i made the equation to be, 125 + 45 / 3 -13 = 125 +15 -13 = 140-13 = 127 which is my answer.


----------



## Wings the Arch Angel

*1) Do you current own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?* At the moment, I don't not own an SSD. I am planning on purchasing one or more SSDs in the near future.

*2) If you are planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?* The most important criteria in me buying an SSD I would've have to consider the following: (1) is it reliable, (2) how does it perform relative to the competition, and (3) price/performance ratio. Based on the aforementioned criteria I would happy with either a Crucial or Intel SSD.

*How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?* I tend to purchase a new PC every 2-3 years.

*(For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?* 125 + (45/3) -13 = 127. The answer is 127.


----------



## exousia

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not, I do plan on purchasing one in the future when I think the reliability is good and the price is right. The 520 looks like a great prospect.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel - reliability and performance, but mostly reliability, and loyalty to the brand as an owner of other Intel products (namely cpus) which have lasted long and never failed me. With the importance of bringing SSD's into the mainstream and matching the reliability of traditional hard drives becoming the more deciding factor these days, I think that Intel takes the bull by the horn and storms ahead of the competition. I read about it in my research and it is obvious Intel is careful to release quality products.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

It used to be 12-18 months in the 2000's but this decade it is every 2-3 years. The leaps in upgrading many components have not been as potent for me in the last 2 years to consider a new system necessary. The hard drive is one of the last remaining bottlenecks left and I plan to uncork it with an Intel SSD!


----------



## Toastiekins

Interesting little questionnaire.

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I currently own two SSD's, a Crucial 64gb M4 and an OCZ Agility 3 120gb. As it stands, I'm currently considering purchasing another drive as the two I have are steadily filling up. The next one I purchase will definitely be a larger size.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

At the moment, I'm not directly considering an SSD purchase. However, in the future the greatest determining factors will be the performance and the reliability of the drive. I used traditional hard drive for so long and had to constantly wait for things to load (PS4, OS, games, etc) and it drove me nuts. Hearing about the insane performance advantage solid states had over the traditional HDD's, I nabbed one. Unfortunately my first SSD, the Crucial M4, caused constant blue screens in my OS until I upgraded the firmware. So, when I'm doing research to purchase my next SSD, I'll definitely be looking for a drive that's been proven reliable over a long period of time and has a healthy customer base.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I purchase a new PC about every year and a half. Though I'm betting that now that I'll actually build the computers myself, I'll be holding onto what I have for a bit longer.


----------



## SS_Patrick

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Looking at a higher capacity, mine is only 80gb

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, corsair, maybe OCZ

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12 months ore less


----------



## the337

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I do not currently own one. I plan on purchasing one at some point in maybe the next half a year.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Intel, Crucial, Samsung. Price and performance are key but I value reliability most of all.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I do some type of upgrading perhaps every 2 - 3 years.


----------



## Singledigit

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future
No, I do not currently own an SSD. Yes, I am planning to purchase one within 1 year.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I do not purchase new computer. I upgrade the one I currently have. I currently upgraded platform this week since last platform of 3 years ago.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
n/a. US resident.


----------



## Cloudsloth

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

I recently installed one in both my desktop and my laptop. It has totally changed my computer experience.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

I have been very satisfied with OCZ products thus far and have had no issues and outstanding performance. The price of the Intel drives kept me away from them.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

I have to get a new motherboard every three years or so, and approx one other part every 6-12 months.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?

I am not a Canadian resident. It comes out 43.667. Or 127. Or -17.


----------



## Benson77

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Own an ocz vertex 3 60GB that BSD every 20 minutes with newest firmware. Second one that has had this problem. Wanted to go with another brand.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel or Corsair. Wasn't happy with OCZ. Have heard both run much more reliable.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
12-18

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127.


----------



## Killermod1

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, a Crucial M4 64Gb; That I run my OS on...

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Ocz, for performance, brand and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Every 18-24 months.


----------



## Bobobearx

1) no

2)Crucial brand because of their rating by members of OCN

3)over 3 years

4)127


----------



## quetzalcoatil

1) I don't have one yet, but I'm planning on it in 2012.

2) Intel for reliability. Mushkin for price.

3) I usually purchase a new Macbook Pro about every 3 years.

4) I'm not Canadian.


----------



## The Fryer

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No, i do not own one. i would like to buy one soon but dont have the funds after rent and bills.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Mushkin Enhanced Callisto Deluxe, or the ntel 520 Series Cherryville becuse they both have good IOPS and that would help my games/ operating system/ programs/ work programs load faster.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
i do not buy a new pc. i upgrade parts as needed when i can afford to {like the 4850x2 in my rig}..

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
umm, no clue and i don't feel like using my calculator to do it.. thank god i am in the USA.

on another note. i would love to have an SSD. would be nice to see an improvement in boot/ load times for everything.


----------



## Kreeker

Why is there no join date requirement on this giveaway? People who join just to enter this giveaway can win? Hilarious

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?

Yes I own an SSD. Not planning on purchasing in the near future. 120GB is big enough for now.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

Crucial, Samsung, Intel. Performance and reliability is all I care about.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?

That's hard to say. Usually just replace parts.


----------



## Trumpeter1994

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently own an OCZ Vertex 2 60GB SSD. I'll probably buy another SSD next time I build a computer.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I currently have an OCZ and love it, I'd also consider a corsair though because I've heard their also pretty fast and I'd consider buying an intel because I've heard they're very reliable.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Over 3 years, I built my current rig around christmas of 08 and have upgraded it countless times since then. The only thing thats actually three years old in it is the processor(Core 2 Quad q9300), a stick of ram, the case and the dvd drive. I plan on building a new rig based around ivy bridge and Kepler hopefully within the next year or so.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian as I live in the midwest, but the answer is 43 and 2/3.


----------



## edalbkrad

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
no, but im planning on getting one for os drive

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
patriot for the low price, kingston for reliability

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
every 12 months or less


----------



## whsper

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I'll be buying another one when I make the jump to SATA3.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Probably Intel for reliability. I hate it when my data gets destroyed.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
Instead of a fresh PC, I usually upgrade. So I guess over 3 years would be a fresh PC from scratch.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
127


----------



## Captain1337

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, I currently own a Crucial M4 128 GB. I plan on purchasing more than one SSD in the near future.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Crucial, Intel, and Samsung. The reason why I am considering an SSD from one of these companies is because of performance, and reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I purchase a new PC every 2-3 years.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
I'm not Canadian because I live in North America. If I had to answer this question, then I would use PEMDAS in order to solve it.


----------



## XAslanX

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future? *I own one only because I got a good deal on it*

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?

*Considering the one I bought has a year worth of use on it and still has 99% life left I will say Intel. I consider price and reliability at the top followed by speed.*

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)? *18-24 months.*


----------



## opensesame

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
Yes, yes.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brands.
Corsair for warranty service. Intel for reliability.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC?
Depends on what Intel cooks up. Current system a few months old.


----------



## Heimsgard

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently don't own a SSD but I've been wanting to buy one. So yeah I do plan on buying one in the future,

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
I am considering Samsung, Crucial, Intel or Corsair. Reason being they are all good brands, have SSDs with good performance and are very reliable.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
I buy PC parts whenever something new comes out on the market and is worth the money to upgrade to. So I would say I upgrade each parts probably within 12-18 months.


----------



## MyNamesAlex

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
*No. Yes. At least one in the future, I will be getting a new case first though.*
2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
*OCZ, maybe Corsair cause I like the brand. Patriot has mad sales on right now for them. I care about price first, looking to spend approx $150, no more before tax.*
3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
*I don't purchase PC. I build it. Like everyone on this site? And I'd say 2-3 years for me to replace things.*
4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
125+45=170/3=56.666666667-13=*43.6666666667*

Canadians only skill testing question? :/ I always feel like a 2nd class human in the world with all the "canadian residents only, jump through these loops" or "not available in Canada".


----------



## Haxity

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
I currently do not, but am hoping to purchase one soon









2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel for sure, they've become the industry standard for quality and performance with SSD's.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
3-4 years depending on how much initial investment goes into the build.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
Not Canadian.


----------



## Killam0n

1) Do you currently own an SSD? Are you planning on purchasing one or more in the near future?
No - If I can afford it.

2) If you're planning on purchasing an SSD, which brand(s) are you considering and why (price, performance, reliability, brand, etc.)?
Intel, OCZ, Corsair - Price, performance & warranty.

3) How often do you purchase a new PC (every 12 months or less, every 12-18 months, 18-24 months, 2-3 years, over 3 years)?
3 years+/also depending on what I can afford.

4) (For Canadian Residents) What is 125 plus 45 divided by 3 minus 13?
N/A


----------



## Chipp

We're all closed up! Stay tuned for winner information!


----------



## Chipp

Congratulations to our winners!







Please check your PMs!

dmasteR - 240gb drive

Lurikrunch - 180gb drive

Matthew_Rocz - 120gb drive

Thanks to all who entered, and to Intel for making this giveaway possible!


----------



## Chipp

Unfortunately, we've had a prize go unclaimed and have redrawn a new winner - congratulations to 1ceTr0n, the new winner of the 120gb drive! Please check your PMs ASAP.


----------

